# Tank´s haben es schwer!



## Suki2000 (14. September 2009)

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also um zum Thema zurück zu kommen ich will mal wissen was die lieben Tankkollegen dazu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir letzens passiert ist:

Es ist wie jeder Tag, eine Grp sucht einen Tank für VF HC ich  melde mich natürlich und werde Invitet, nun gehts los. So ich starte das Event Stürme zum ersten Portal alles ganz ok läuft schonmal recht gut nun kommt das 2 links oben wo sich die Grp Teilen eine links die andere rechts läuft. Ich spotte denn einen mob hol mit Schild des Rächers die anderen 2 Mobs zu mir und hab denn anderen nicht mal richtig angetankt bolzen die DD´s gleich mal wie bekloppt drauff, naja denk mir halt ok war nur einmal, Fehlanzeige der Hexer unserer Grp denkt sich mal nix bei und macht als weiter bis ich das Kommentar fallen lasse " Wer jetzt DMG macht bevor ich net richtig angetankt hab behält die Aggro"( weiss war dumm aber es nervt nur einfach da der besagte Hexer nur rummaulte er habe ständig Aggro...). Ich bekam nach dem Bosskampf nur das nette Kommentar vom Hexer zu hören nachdem ich die DD´s darum bittete mich antanken zu lassen,"Du bisten Pala du hats 2 Spott´s kann nix zu wenn du es net gebacken bekommst"( ich hab darauf hin mir nur mein Teil gedacht). 

Das war jetzt nur eines der zisch Herogrp gänge die ich hatte seit Patch 3.2, ich beherrsche meinen Tank, hatte auch nie Probleme zu tanken nur ist das Problem das entweder Heiler durch die Hero hetzen oder DD´s Pullen wie gleich DMg drauff zu bolzen ohne einmal antanken zu lassen. Selbst bei einen Freund von mir der Kriegertank ist wird genau das selbe abgezocken.

Ist das nun ne neue Phase der DD´s? Dmg drauff bolzen Tank net antanken lassen und Tank anfucken weil man Aggro hat? Oder ist es einfach nur Ignorants der DD´s?

Ich will von euch erliche Antworten u. Meinungen hören. Pls keine dummen Flames oder dumme Aussagen.

P.s: *seuftz* werden sich eh kaum welche dran halten.

Mfg

Takius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (14. September 2009)

Tjoa, ich bin einer der genannten DDs. Ich bin aus unserem 25er Tanks gewohnt die keine Sekunde brauchen bis sie den Mob haben, dementsprechend verhalte ich mich auch in HCs. Wenn ich merk das ich zu schnell Aggro ziehe schalt ich notfalls nen Gang runter, allerdings hab ich bisher fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit meinem Warri Tank hab ich in HCs auch keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten, bzw sie schnell genug zu bekommen.


----------



## Bremgor (14. September 2009)

Ich würde sagen Unfähigkeit der Dd´s. Ist mir als Healer auhc oft passiert. Kaum ist jemand mal gestorben gabs sofort Kommentare wie: Ey du up, du bezahlst für die ganze Grp. nachhher die Repkosten wenn du schon nichts gebacken bekommst. Das waren dann solche, die in jedem Kreis stehen blieb und als Pala kann bzw. konnte man nunmal nicht so gut mehrere heilen. Aber das ist leider oft so bei randoms, kann man nichts machen, auer bei ganz unfreundlichen ignore.


----------



## Testare (14. September 2009)

Bin auch einer dieser DDs - ich bolze sofort volle Granate los, ganz einfach weil ichs von unseren Tanks auch so kenne dass die locker die Aggro holen auch wenn ich als erstes loscritte.
Aber - und das sollte auch jeder DD können - wenn der Tank frisch 80 und gerade mal Critimmun ist lass ichs langsam angehen.

Lieber TE, damit siehst Du, hatte der Hexer aus seiner Sicht schon Recht wenn er losbolzt wie blöde. Andererseits auch Du hast Recht, denn wenn der Hexer merkt Du kommst mit der Aggro nicht nach ist es seine Pflicht darauf einzugehen.

Nächstes Mal wenn der nicht hören kann nach Hinweis - verrecken lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funteremanholy (14. September 2009)

heiler hetzen durch die ini?
eigentlich sind es immer die tanks die hetzen.
Du tust dir ziemlich schwer für deine probleme dabei ist die lösung so einfach:
Wenn der heiler durch die ini hetzt sag ihm das er weiter so macht du ihm nichtmehr die aggro abnimmst.
Nachdem er ein paar mal gestorben ist hat er es dann gemerkt und ist ganz ruhig.
Wenn ich als heiler merke das der tank zu schnell oder mich nicht reggen lässt das gleiche.
Die meisten Leute sind schlau und lernen draus und wenn du angemacht wirst oder beleidigt deswegen dann sag ihnen das sie sich in Zukunft einen anderen tank suchen müssen

Bei dds das gleich wenn einer denkt er müsste tank spielen lass ihn sterben am besten sprichst du dich mit dem heiler ab.

Aber es geht noch leider
Geht einfach nicht random. Geh mit deiner Gilde oder tu die leute die du magst oder bei denen du denkst das sie in Ordnung sind auf deine Freudesliste. Diese füllt sich schneller als du denkst und dann gehst du nur mit denen Heros oder Raiden.

So noch fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Splasho (14. September 2009)

ansonsten versuch nen schurken dabei zu haben (der seine klasse beheerscht) der kann nämlich 6 sek seine komplette aggro auf dich übertragen was einfach super is =)


----------



## Korgor (14. September 2009)

Hmm, ich zock nen Tank und die DD´s können sofort draufnuken was nur geht.
Keine Ahnung, wo da das Problem ist.


----------



## birdra (14. September 2009)

sterben lassen, wenn dir einer aufn sack geht. ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albra (14. September 2009)

solche probs hab ich nur bei fullulduardds.. und ich bin bär...


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

"Tanks die in weniger als einer Sekunde die Aggro fest haben"

Ganz ehrlich, haben DDs so wenig zeit, um einem Tank ncihtmal 2-3 Sekunden zu geben? Warum muss ich denn Megastress als Tank haben, NUR damit die HErren und Damen DDs nur keine Sekunde ohne imbaroxx0r-Damage auskommen müssen??
Ich sehe das nicht ein. Auch sehe ich nicht ein, dass die DDs sich sonstwo hinstellen, gerade in VF bei der geteilten Gruppe. Sich sonstwo hinstellen und keinen deut darauf schauen, wie ich die gruppe pullen und antanken will. Und danach heißts nur "Ey lol, hast du net gesehen, wo wir stehen?"..Ganz ehrlich, früher hat man sich ncoh am Tank orientiert. 
LAUF NIE WEITER ALS DEIN TANK!  bzw für diese Situation: STellt euch so hin, dass ihr DDs keine Face-Aggro zieht! 
Wenn ja, dann isses net mein Problem...Mittlerweile hab ich es mir angewöhnt, nicht mehr wirklich mit DDs zu reden oder auf sie zu achten. Ichspotte und tanke und alles,aber ich zieh mein DIng durch und wenn sie nicht auf mich schauen, wo ich bin und was ich macht, ist das nicht mein ding und es interessiert micha uch nicht.

Und als Heiler lasse ich Ds gerne mal als pädagogische maßnahme mit 20% HP in nen Kampf gehen...Da ziehen sie komischerweise keine aggro mehr..*g*


----------



## LingLing85 (14. September 2009)

Kenn ich auch gut genug. Aber mich juckt sowas nicht. Habe zwar schnell die Aggro von allem, aber ein Donnerknall macht noch keine 10k Aggro Vorpsrung ;-). Wenn der DD gerne Aggro hat, bitte schön. Ich spotte sowas nicht ab. Wenn der Heiler ihn heilt, sein Glück. Wenn nicht, sein Pech. Dann sollen sie aber nicht das Maulen anfangen, wegen unnötige Repkosten. 
Wenn mich mittlerweile jmd fragt, ob ich als Tank mitkomme, antworte ich meist damit das sie doch gleich einen 4. DD mitnehmen sollten und doch eigentlich keinen Tank mehr brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (14. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> "Tanks die in weniger als einer Sekunde die Aggro fest haben"
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, haben DDs so wenig zeit, um einem Tank ncihtmal 2-3 Sekunden zu geben? Warum muss ich denn Megastress als Tank haben, NUR damit die HErren und Damen DDs nur keine Sekunde ohne imbaroxx0r-Damage auskommen müssen??



Wie gesagt, ich rede von Raidsituationen, und da ich neben der Daily Hc (welche mit der Gilde gemacht wird) kaum HCs gehe bin ich unsere Gildentanks gewohnt.


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Ich als passionierter Firemage, mach leider mehr als genug aggro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es ist nicht mein/unser Wunsch dir/euch die Aggro zu klauen, noch zu pullen. 

Ich würd hierfür die Personen in diesem Zusammenhang in die rusher (nur schnell durch,warten? kann man das essen?) und nicht-rusher(hab keinen passenden Namen gefunden)(alles muss markiert werden, alles im vorhinein geplant sein).

Meist haben die Rusher auch etwas mehr dmg am Start, was bei Rush-dds und nem nicht-rush tank zu besonderen (aggro)problemen führt.

Ich bin es gewohnt in der Gilde mit rush tanks, rush heal und rush dds, in Inis zu gehen. das klappt wunderbar. Tank dmg token oftmals über 70% in ner 5er ini. 

Worin liegt nun das besondere Problem:
1. Pull. Ein Rush tank wird primär zu den mobs "laufen", während ein nicht rush tank, die gegner kommen lässt. Da Menschen etwas Zeit brauchen um zu reagieren, gewinnt hier der Initiator etwas Zeit um nach Charge nen Donnerknall oder whatever rauszuhauen. Zum einen da die Melees nachlaufen müssen, und auch bei castern fliegt zum einen die meisten zauber etwas länger bis zum Ziel, bzw. können auch nich in Range sein.
2. AE-Aggro: Ein Rush tank markiert nich und ich als böser Firemage, mach auf die nich maintargets living bomb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber solch ein Tank, wechselt auch ganz gern mal die targets durch, bevor sie sterben. Im Gegensatz dazu sehe ich bei Nicht-rush tanks, dass sie oftmals grad auf ein Target grad mal so etwas aggro aufbauen können. 

-> Rush Tanks bauen (meist)schneller ae aggro auf und die dds brauchen etwas mehr zeit im Vergleich zu nem nicht-rush tank,  um dmg machen zu können.

In deinem speziellen Fall, als protpala in vf, warst zu langsam um die grp am Portal abzufangen (Mobs kommen zum tanks, statt Tank kommt zu den adds), wobei diese Grp sich dann splittet, wenn sie nicht schon oben abgefangen wird. Aber da die Viecha eh fast keine hp haben, liegen die eh sofort im Dreck. Daher im Zweifelsfall noch mehr dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eltin (14. September 2009)

1. Ein DD der Aggro zieht weiß warum
2. Ein DD der Aggro und stirbt weiß nicht was er tut
3. Ein DD der Aggro und nicht stirb will nur mit dem Mob spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (14. September 2009)

Kenne ich...ich will dem heiler ne Pause gönnen zum reggen, und der dd rennt in den raum und pullt fast alles daraus. wir schaffen es knapp und der dd meint ich könne ja nicht tanken...

omg


----------



## MoonFrost (14. September 2009)

also ganz erlich. wer muss den seid wotlk noch antanken? Zumindest in den heutigen heros sind die trash 2oder3-shots. und die 3k dmg die die machen heilt n richtiger heiler doch nebenbei weg. und wenn ein tank 3h braucht um nen mop zu pulln renn ich auch vor. seid dem addon is jede inni in 30min clear. da will keiner auf pull oder auf langsame antanks warten.


----------



## R92CP (14. September 2009)

Also in Heros mach ich es als Tank (Krieger) immer so:
Ich geh davon aus, dass jeder die Ini kennt und weiß, dass man z.b. in Ahn Kahet zuerst auf die Zauberwerfer geht.
Falls irgendein toller DD nicht damit klarkommt (AoE Tanken mit Donnerknall, Spalten + Glyphe und Schockwelle reicht für vieles) und zieht aggro, dann gibt es zur Not einen Spott.
Sollte er es dann immernoch nicht gecheckt haben (auffällig, wenn nur die eigenen Debuffs auf dem Mob sind und nicht das Rüstung Zerreißen vom Krieger, aber naja...), dann darf er gern seinen Fetisch ausleben.
Meistens sind das Handtuchklassen, sprich Möchtegern-WLs (Schatten-Priester), Magier und seit neustem auch Zerstörung-Warlocks.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass letztere öfters vom Fetisch Gebrauch machen.
Nunja, das ist nicht meine Reppe, wenn er kein Totstellen oder Bubble hat, ist halt sein Pech.


----------



## todielfi (14. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Unfähigkeit der Dd´s. Ist mir als Healer auhc oft passiert. Kaum ist jemand mal gestorben gabs sofort Kommentare wie: Ey du up, du bezahlst für die ganze Grp. nachhher die Repkosten wenn du schon nichts gebacken bekommst. Das waren dann solche, die in jedem Kreis stehen blieb und als Pala kann bzw. konnte man nunmal nicht so gut mehrere heilen. Aber das ist leider oft so bei randoms, kann man nichts machen, auer bei ganz unfreundlichen ignore.




naja war ja auch lange heiler und mir sind eig immer wer gestorben da ich eig lieber dk spiele°° aber ich habe nie was negatives gehört auch nich alls wir wegen meiner unfähigkeit 4 mal beim endboss von burg gewipet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin halt auf nem recht netten server gewesen °°

kommt also ganz auf den server an °_° mein kumpel war tank und der hatte auch nie was negatives gehört xD


----------



## Kotnik (14. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also ganz erlich. wer muss den seid wotlk noch antanken? Zumindest in den heutigen heros sind die trash 2oder3-shots. und die 3k dmg die die machen heilt n richtiger heiler doch nebenbei weg. und wenn ein tank 3h braucht um nen mop zu pulln renn ich auch vor. seid dem addon is jede inni in 30min clear. da will keiner auf pull oder auf langsame antanks warten.




Ganz ehrlich? wenn du sowas bei mir machst, setze ich mich als Tank hin und schau dir beim sterben zu..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da bin ich stumpf. und da ich oft mit befreundeten Heilerun unterwegs bin, setzen die sich auch hin...*g*


----------



## Exeliron (14. September 2009)

hoi,

diese einstellung ist nicht nur auf heros beschränkt...

letztens war ich bu non-hero mit meinem twink der als tank durch die welt schlurft (weil ich mehr inis mit ihm sehen will). einer der dds war offensichtlich auch ein twink den er hatte 2 acc-gebundene items (ein krieger). dieser krieger hat es tatsächlich fertiggebracht immer genau auf den mob zu kloppen bei dem ich noch die wenigste aggro hatte was zur folge hatte dass er ständig aggro zog.
ich ging sogar so weit zu markieren und trotzdem machte er munter weiter. ich sprach ihn darauf an und er meinte nur das wäre normal weil sich ja die anderen dds um die ersten targets kümmern und er ja solange als krieger ruhig das letzte target haben durfte.

ja ne, is klar oder -.-´ is zwar nicht exakt die gleiche misere wie vom TE beschrieben, aber es hat mich wirklich genervt...



mfg, exe


----------



## VallovShatt (14. September 2009)

Habt ihr das überhaupt gelesen? Es geht hier nicht um Einzeltargets wie ihr das offensichtlich seht, sondern darum dass willkürlich auf irgendeinen mob draufgehauen wird während die Gruppe sich erstmal durch die halbe Instanz verteilt hat wies in der vf vorkommen kann. Das Problem ist wenn die dds beim Einfangen schonmal aus Prinzip auf die Mobs draufhauen auf die der Tank grad nicht schlägt. Das hat nix mit 25er-tanks zu tun, das is wirklich nurnoch dumm wenn man nicht erkennt dass der Tank rumläuft und so schlecht auf die mobs schlagen kann die NOCH hinter ihm herrennen. Solche Leute hab ich in meiner Gilde auch, aber da ignorier ichs, die wissen dann schon dass se zu wenig Schaden gemacht haben wenn der mob es schafft sie umzuhauen. denn ich helf denen dann schon aus Prinzip nicht.

Naja, wahrscheinlich Hauptsache sofort damage machen damit man nachher mit seinem recount rumposen kann...
Genau so wie die dds die meinen pullen zu müssen. Vor allem dann ne ganze Gruppe wenn der Krieger dann ohne Wut und mit Blutrausch auf cd dasteht... 

Lass die Leute einfach verrecken wenn se aggro ziehen. Dann merkt vielleicht der ein oder andere dass se noch weniger damage machen wenn er tot is.

Und nochn Tipp mit dem das Verteilen der Gruppen unterbunden werden kann damit du das Geschiss nimmer hast: Sag den Leuten (ja ich weiß, random unwahrscheinlich, dass se das auch befolgen) dass sie sich an einem Aufgang versammeln sollen und nicht querbet um den Balkon verteilt. Dann laufen die normalerweise alle auf der Seite runter wo sich der Pulk versammelt hat.


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

Ich als Vollzeit Heiler(Bäumchen) und Teilzeit Tank(Bärchen) kann es sagen, das es voll easy ist.
Ich drehe den Spieß einfach um. Ich laufe fast nur von einer Mobgruppe in die nächste.
Ich achte nur auf das Mana des Heiler und sage voher, das ich bei 50% Mana des Heilers weiter pulle.
Zudem habe ich als Bärchen anregen, was ich an den Heiler verteilen kann, ergo nur am pullen,
wer das nicht mag, muss eben "weinen", schreibe ich dann immer.
Während ich schon Pulle, müssen die DD's noch Manareggen................................^^


----------



## Trig (14. September 2009)

Hi Leutz,

selber war ich lange Zeit DD und bin nun in die Tankfraktion gewechselt.

Meine Erfahrung deckt sich mit der des TE. Was aber nicht daran liegt, dass er ein schlechter Tank ist, was hier schon angeklungen ist. Es liegt an den DD´s und zwar ganz klar!

Bei mir ist schon öfters vorgekommen, dass ein Warri einen Mob anstürmt, den ich gepullt hab und den damit außerhalb meiner Range stunnt. Anschließend kloppt er drauf los. Wird mir dann vorgeworfen ich könnte die Aggro nicht halten sehe ich rot. Das sind schlechte DD´s, genauso mit dem Hexer, erwähnt von dem TE. Die DPS-Geilheit ist unerträglich!

Die DD´s können sofort loslegen (Achtung wichtig) sobald man am Mob/Boss ist. Das Problem ist, die legen los bevor (!!!) man am Mob/Boss ist! Und das geht nicht.


----------



## _delarus_ (14. September 2009)

Ich zocke Tank und DD. 

Bins mir gewohnt dass die Leute direkt draufhauen mit denen ich in Inis gehen, auch mit mittelmässigem Equip (sprich alle nur 200er Itemlvl) kein Thema die Aggro zu halten und halt ab und an mal Spott zu klicken wenn einer abhaut. Wo ist das Problem?

Als DD schiess ich auch immer direkt drauf, der Tank muss sich halt bisschen anstrengen und kann nicht noch nebenbei TV schauen, das kann er beim BG leechen machen aber nicht in Inis. Wenn der Tank echt schlecht ist, was es sehr selten gibt, lasse ich natürlich bisschen antanken. Normalerweise gehts und wenn der Mob bei 50% HP halt zu mir kommt stirbt der sowieso auf dem Weg.

Wenn ich sterbe ist es halt meine Schuld, da sag ich ja auch nichts.


----------



## SuperAlex (14. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...



Zumindest finden sie immer eine Gruppe.

Schau nicht meine Signatur an!!!


----------



## Eddishar (14. September 2009)

Es gibt uneinsichtige und unkooperative Idioten unter den WoW-Spielern. Auf allen Seiten, egal ob DD, Tank oder Heiler. Du bist wohl einem begegnet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathknight3 (14. September 2009)

sry aber in einer hero ini brauch man doch keine trash-mobs antanken?! sowas hab ich nie gehört.

edit: gz, SuperAlex zum fullquote


----------



## Mooni81 (14. September 2009)

Also sehr lustig und erinnert mich auch an einige selbst erfahrungen und an solche Dämätsch Dealer die mit den Sprüchen kommen "ich bin unsere Raidsituationen und Raidtanks gewohnt" die durch Missdirektion roguehandling usw. vorgeschossen werden, wo Krieger ihre Wachsamkeit dem DD buffen der am meisten mit der Aggro zu kämpfen hat und und und. 

Aber dies ist ein wirklich alter Hut der ewige Kampf der Aggro zwischen DD's und dem Tank/Heiler und nein die ist nun wirklich kein Mimimi thread aber es ist schon köstlich zu lesen wie sich ein besagter Hexer gleich mit dem Argument "ich bin unsere Raidtanks gewohnt" rauszureden versucht anstatt das er sich einfach mal klar wird das er einen fehler gemacht hat und somit sich nicht wirklich für die Spielmechanik seiner Klasse bzw. der anderen Klassen interessiert. Wohl gemerkt kann man sagen das es davon glaube ich auch nur wenige Spieler in WoW gibt, wenn ich schon sehe das tanks mobs Spotten die frei in der Natur stehen oder sonstige Aktionen. Ein Raid egal ob 10 - Mann oder 25 - Mann ist wohl kaum vergleichbar mit einer Heroic Ini.

Für meinen Teil als Hunter geb ich auch immer gern vollgas (Platz 1 im Dämätsch is ja Pflicht ;-) ) aber da bekommt der Tank auch von mir Misdirection und wenn ich schon nach der 2. Trash Gruppe in einer HC bemerke oh der heutige random Tank ist aber langsam lehne ich mich lieber im Stuhl ein bisschen zurück und lass langsamer gehen ausserdem kenne ich meine skills und weiss das mein Fakedeath zu 99%iger Sicherheit gelingt und die Mobs dann eh am Tank stehen.

Also würde ich deinen Fall einfach in die Schublade "DD mit mangelndem Spielverständnis" stecken und garnicht drauf reagieren sondern einfach so Tanken wie du es auch immer machst, wirst geflamed ignorieren sollen sich solche neunmalklugen DD's doch selbst mal nen Tank bauen und dann mal DD's um sich haben die es auch einfach ignorieren ob der Tank am Mobb steht oder nicht( so am rande bemerkt das ist alles Spielmechanik und Klassenmechanik wer da als DD nicht dem Tank die Aggro Klauen kann beherscht seine Klasse nicht). 

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich dir und deinem Tank natürlich Gruppen wo auch die DD's wissen wie sie trotzdem ihren grösstmöglichen Schaden verteilen ohne dir die Aggro zu klauen.

In diesem Sinne

Have a Nice Day in Azeroth


----------



## komat (14. September 2009)

l2p lol pala failz


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...


Es heisst die Sufu. Da Sufu für Suchfunktion steht.


----------



## Yamii (14. September 2009)

Hmm ich hab nen Forst DK Tank und antanken kenne ich eigentlich nicht wirklich...

Sobald Death and Decay auf den Boden, bisschen Heulende Böe und Burning Blood und die Sache läuft rund^^


----------



## Quintusrex (14. September 2009)

Aggro ist was episches, wer sie hat, darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und das sag ich als DD

Ich geh oft random und mache es fast immer nach Schema "F"

ich halte mich bei den ersten beiden Mobgruppen etwas zurück und schaue was der Tank so drauf hat. hat er schnell die Mobs eingefangen, heißt es feuerfrei, hat er Probleme mit dem Antanken nutze ich meine Möglichkeiten ihm zu helfen und klopp dann erst voll drauf


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2009)

Dieses Problem gab es schon immer -
genauso wie die "Sofortdrauflosklopper".
Selbst als Schurke kann man doch mal abwarten, bis angetankt wurde.

Früher in den Gilden war es doch so, daß vor 5x Rüstungzereißen keiner drauf los geht.
Tja ist für manche Hippelige halt schon schwer.

Da würde ich es wie früher machen ...
Lass die DDler doch die Aggro ziehen und ruh Dich als Tank aus.^^
Wer nicht hören will - muß/kann gerezzt werden.


----------



## Syunai (14. September 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen Kommunikationsprobleme ! Auch in einer rdm Group sollte man sich kurz vorher absprechen. 

Ich kann es nicht über mein Herz bringen Hitzköpfe einfach sterben zu lassen, dass alleine verbietet mir schon meine Heilerehre, dennoch sollte man auch in einer random group ein wenig Rücksicht walten lassen. Ständig nur zu fluchen und andere schlecht zu machen verdirbt das gemeinsame Spiel und die Freude daran geht den Bach runter. Klärt es wie Erwachsene oder als solche, die so behandelt werden wollen. Und jetzt genießt das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dema (14. September 2009)

Ego trifft Teamplay kritisch ... Teamplay stirbt.


----------



## War-Rock (14. September 2009)

Naja, je nach equipstand sollte das aggro halten für den Tank unter normalen umständen nicht so schwer sein. Wenn ein full ulduar dd z.b. Hexer bombt und ein Krieder mit blauem grade critimmun gear tankt, dann hat dieser überhaupt keine Chance da die Aggro zu halten. 

Die dds die sagen, sie würden es so machen wie im 25er bei ihren Raidtanks sind, halt ganz normale "DD's"  und dd heißt bei mir Kacknoob. Ich kenne total wenige Main-DDs die wirklich spielen können. Damit meine ich nicht gut DMG machen, wer das nicht mal hinbekommt soll seinen char löschen gehen, sondern es geht darum die Situation durchblicken, taktiken erkennen und umsetzten, den verlauf des Fights vorrauszusehen, was wird der Tank machen, etc.. 
Die einzigen, die ich kenne die das können sind Tanks und die PvEler die auch im PvP gut sind, und damit meine ich die, die nicht in Cleaved, RMP oder sonstigen ololol kombos in der Arena unterwegs sind. Healer, insbesondere Palas sind auch nicht dazu in der Lage, da die nur "Balkenklicken". 

Ich selber habe alle versionen bereits im contend gespielt, range dd, nahkampf dd, tank, healer. Eigentlich ist alles zu leicht, aber Range dd ist mit abstand das leichteste was ich je erlebt habe.

Ich habe mal einen Tank in einer ulduar10er Randomgruppe erlebt, der normalerweise einen DD spielt und das in einer relativ guten gilde auf unserem Server - das ging sowas von gar nicht...


----------



## Diregon (14. September 2009)

bei random gruppen hab ich teilweise schon das gefühl das die meinen gar keienn tank zu brauchen...
und wenn dann einer dabei ist und die trotzdem auf alles draufkloppen ohne das der tank aggro gezogen hat 
gelitten!!!

tanks und healer sind nun mal die cheffs in der gruppe und wenn sich die anderen(dds)nich danach richten können haben sie nun mal pech gehabt und können sterben gehen!!
tut mir leid das ich das jetz so sage aber es ist fackt


----------



## headache84 (14. September 2009)

Ich als Tank (Druide-twink)

....sehe zu das ich die agro von mobgruppen schnell bekomme, wenn mal ein Ad abhaut weil ich nicht schnell genug war bevor die AE kommt spotte ich halt. Das mach ich auch 2-3 x. Aber wenn`s ein 4tes mal passiert lass ich den Mob halt rennen. Soll der dd zusehen wie er damit zurecht kommt. Nachdem er i.d.r. gestorben ist erklär ich ihm: Ich mach mir keinen stress wenn du gern agro ziehst.  Du hast agro ? Dein Prob !
Generell lass ich mich durch DD`s nicht stressen !

Ich als Schurke (Main)

Holze sofort auf alles was auch nur annähernd angetankt ist, oder angetankt sein sollte ;-P
Da ich aber selbst nen tank spiele helf ich halt kurz mit Schurkenhandel nach. Sollte ich doch mal agro ziehen gibts halt n vanish.
Wenn ich trotzdem verrecke (was selten vorkommt) hab ich halt selber schuld und dadurch repkosten.


----------



## Urengroll (14. September 2009)

headache84 schrieb:


> Ich als Tank (Druide-twink)
> 
> ....sehe zu das ich die agro von mobgruppen schnell bekomme, wenn mal ein Ad abhaut weil ich nicht schnell genug war bevor die AE kommt spotte ich halt. Das mach ich auch 2-3 x. Aber wenn`s ein 4tes mal passiert lass ich den Mob halt rennen. Soll der dd zusehen wie er damit zurecht kommt. Nachdem er i.d.r. gestorben ist erklär ich ihm: Ich mach mir keinen stress wenn du gern agro ziehst.  Du hast agro ? Dein Prob !
> Generell lass ich mich durch DD`s nicht stressen !



Unterschreibe ich als Tank und als Heiler. Wenn jemand Instant umkippt, habe ich als Heiler keine Chance zu reagieren.
Wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten. Wenn ich dann einmal anfange zu spotten, 
muss ich auf der anderen Seite wieder spotten(weil ich kein AE Angriff in der Zeit raushauen kann) usw.


----------



## cazimir (14. September 2009)

Hmm also ich habe nen Druiden und nen Krieger als Tank. Ich habe eigentlich keine Probleme. Vielmehr beschwere ich micht, dass die DDs und Heiler zu langsam sind. Pala müsste es sogar noch einfacher haben.

Wenn es 2 DDs übertreiben, gibt es durch die Spots eigentlich keine Probleme. Bzw kippen die Mobs dann um, bevor sie bei den DDs sind. Sollten es 3 DDs übertreiben, kann es schon mal zu Problemen kommen. Aber dann lass ich einfach einen verrecken.

Ich finde der Tank hat es am einfachsten. Er kann den Ablauf der Ini bestimmen.

Edit: Achja der Tank ist halb blau. Also liegt es nicht am EQ


----------



## Ripplespak (14. September 2009)

Wenn mir das in einer Gruppe passiert, dann sage ich das einmal im freundlichen Ton in die Gruppe, dass Gruppen auch angetankt werden müssen, beim zweiten Mal wirds etwas pampiger und beim dritten Mal kriegt der Heiler die Anweisung, die Heilung auf den Aggro-DD einzustellen und der Spott wird nur noch für den Heiler reserviert... 

Learning bei Repkosten, ganz simpel und einfach. Wer meint, er müsse unbedingt die Aggro haben, kann sie behalten. FAST alle DDs haben Möglichkeiten, ihre Aggro zu reduzieren, dann soll das verdammt nochmal verwendet werden, wenn es die Situation erfordert. Das verstehe ich unter gutem Gruppenspiel, dass man miteinander spielt und nicht in nem Egotrip versucht, möglichst weit vorne im Penismeter zu stehen, nur weil das cool wäre. Sinnvolles Einsetzen von Fähigkeiten bringt wesentlich mehr als auf Teufel komm raus jeden CD dem Gegner auf den Rücken zu brennen.

Just my 0,02 EUR


----------



## Destructix (14. September 2009)

Es gibt halt DD bei denen Recount 2/3 des Bildschirmes einnimmt ^^
Ich lass die verrecken, wenn sie meinen vor mir herzulaufen und Mobgruppen pullen zu müssen.

Es gab schon Momente, da wollte ich dem Heiler sagen das er den DD nicht mehr heilen soll, da kam der Whisper vom besagtem Heiler...

"Beim nächstenmal stirbt der!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowRaider (14. September 2009)

Es ist doch so:

DDs können heute weder CCen noch antanken lassen, es hat sich seit WOTLK halt eingebürgert dass man sofort drauf hauen konnte weil Tanks deutlich mehr aggro gemacht haben. Dass jetzt allerdings durch dass gestiegene Equipment gerade Hexer und Jäger einfach mal unglaublich viel Aggro machen dass intressiert keinen und wir Tanks bekommen noch aggro nerfs.... viel spaß.
Ich hab zwar immo noch keine Probleme da ich relativ gutes Equip habe aber naja ka wie dass in Zukunft aussieht.


----------



## :Manahunt: (14. September 2009)

Irreführung bzw. Schurkenhandel und FullDMG go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schangar (14. September 2009)

Also ich spiele selber Tank und Heiler.
Da gibt´s nen schönen Spruch:
Heiler tot = Tank schuld,
Tank tot  = Heiler schuld,
DD tot = wer ist schuld ?

dieser spruch hilft meistens das sich die Leute zusammenreissen.


----------



## Ciza (14. September 2009)

Finde grade das die full epics immer nur rushen wollen und man dann als tank neuling gar keine chance hat aggro aufzubauen deshalb versuche ich mir grp zu suchen die cc machen und auch noch nicht highend sind, die haben meist selber das bedürfnis die sache entspannter anzugehen. 
WoW ist nunmal kein rennspiel


----------



## luziferius (14. September 2009)

Kenne das Problem, besonders in VF, und lasse die DD´s halt einfach sterben, sowohl als Tank wie auch als Heiler (Druide).
Besonders toll finde ich pullende DD´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (hier besonders die DK´s, die das evtl auch noch überleben^^)
Ich bin ein guter Heiler und ein mittelmäßiger Tank, so what? 
Es ist ein Spiel und wer meint, dass er Geschwindigkeitsrekorde in Inzen aufbauen muss, spielt besser alleine.
Ach ja, aber rushende Heiler?
Wie geht das denn, pullen die?
Mich als Heiler nerven eher die rushenden Tanks, die mich nicht mal vernünftig looten und Ledern lassen, naja dann stirbt er halt öfters...


----------



## Ciza (14. September 2009)

Das sind heiler die ne super ausrüstung haben und in 3 minuten zu ihrem raid müssen und sich dachten ach klar lauf ich noch mal schnell ne ini


----------



## Antigonos (14. September 2009)

Hoi
Ich spiele Paladin Tank und naja wie jeder andere Tank kenn i natürlich des Problem aber es is mir egal ob DD's sterben oder nicht. Wenn ich wie erst einmal Aggro habe bekommt die n DD schwer weg bei 14k instant Aggro und um 8-10k APS aber nicht selten sieht man noch wärend man ja des schöne Bild wie der Feuerball im anlaufen einem über die Schulter fliegt und natürlich auf dem vierten Mob landet den Schild nich getroffen hat, oder man Tank ganze Mob Gruppen (Burg Hero erster Raum alle Mobs zusammen Pullen und 9Stück tanken) knallt auf 3 den Schild auf drei weitere den Hammer und auf einen Schild schlag ergo werden 2nur via Weiihe getankt...und natürlich in der ersten Sekunde sieht man den Gnomenmage oder den Styligen N8-11 Schurken mit Feuernova (oder wie des heißt) oder halt Dolchfächer in die Grp hopsen... Auch bei den im Post 2 beschriebenen super imba roxxor 25er Raidtank ist dann noch nicht soviel Aggro auf besagte letzten 2Mobs da...des geht von der Spielmechanik nu ma nich^^ Naja egal...es sind ja nich meine Rep kosten und danach wird der rest schick downgekloppt und gerezzt.

mfG


----------



## OMGlooool (14. September 2009)

Wenn ein Hexer ein mop im trget hat lebt es eh nicht mehr lang, also was solls...


----------



## fabdiem (14. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich als schurke aggro zieh entschuldige ich mich sogar immer

klar wenn ich handel aufn tank mache und kurz danach wieda aggro bekomme is halt der tank net so gut
trotzdem kann man das vorher sehen wie zb auf omen und wenn ich dann mal zu viel dmg press und aggro bekomm isses halt 
meine schuld

 ich kann hier natürlich hier einfach erzählen und ob ichs wirklich tue is ne andere sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lomiraan (14. September 2009)

Also ich spiele auch einen Pala-Tank seit stufe 75. Ich hatte NIE das problem.

Und das lag sicher nicht an den dds. Hexer machen eig immer starken burst, und selbst wenn mein kumpel mit flammenschock pullt und gleich ne lavaeruptoin reinhaut, kann ich das locker wegtanken. Ich meine, du HAST 2 spotts, damit sollte man locker aggro halten. Mit der richtigen skillung, hält weihe nen ganzen kampf bei mir aggro von einem mob, bis ca20% und dann liegen die mobs im staub bevor sie nen dd killen können. also ich versteh dein problem wirklich nicht.


----------



## Delonglois (14. September 2009)

wer braucht vio hc scho noch nen tank, des schaff ich auch im off equip und eigentlich reichen für vio hc nen heal und 4 dd, so machen es wir mittlerweile...unser tank hat kein bock und geht gleich in off


----------



## PitbullStylez (14. September 2009)

Nun mal aus der Sicht des Hunters, der immer eine Eule dabei hat.

Auch wir 2 gehören zu den Leuten die schnell anfangen Schaden auf die Mobs zu machen. Öfters kommts vor das wir Aggro ziehen, das Mob aber down ist bevor es uns erreicht. (Heros)

In Raids is sowas noch nie vorgekommen, da haben mich nur Bosse im Target die mich trotz FD nuken wollen wenn der Raid wipet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (14. September 2009)

ich bin auch einer von den dds...
wenn wir mit einer gildengrp zb. in naxx 10er oder ner hero unterwegs sind, bolze ich gleich rauf, lasse nicht antanken, dass ist unser tank gewöhnt und sieht das mit humor(ts-zitat: "so nun zeig mal, ob du totstellen wirklich kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ")
sind wir im content, der nicht immer gleich liegt(pdk25er, ect), so lasse ich in ruhe 3-4 sekunden antanken, denn aggro ziehen ist hier fatal und führt nicht selten zum wipe
bin ich mit ner rnd-grp unterwegs, so schau ich erstmal, wie fit der tank ist, halte mich zuerst aber zurück, wenn ich sehe dass es gut läuft kann ich immer noch nen gang hochschalten

mein höchster tank gammelt iwo bei lvl 45 rum und ich kenne deine sorgen nur zu gut, weil irgendwelche IMBAR-twinks mit lvl 80 vz jede ini in 20 min durchhaben müssen.


----------



## Kabamaan (14. September 2009)

Mein Tank ist seit 3 tagen 80 und wenn ich 1 mob ancharge und aggro mache dann halt ich aggro problemlos, wenn ich jedoch mit wurf pulle und die dds sofort aggro machen verlier ich die aggro da der mob erstmal herkommen muss
so gehts mir...


----------



## Ixidus (14. September 2009)

wayne?


----------



## Lightborn (14. September 2009)

ich spiele selber dd wie auch tank...

ist wie schon erwähnt ganz einfach:

wenn der dd aggro zieht und stirbt selber schuld (als dd hast du auf die aggro zu achten genau so wie der tank)

wenn ich als dd unterwegs bin und merke der tank hat ein bisschen mühe, dann lass ich ihn antanken. kenne ich den tank oder merke das er die aggro gut und schnell aufbaut geb ich gas. falls ich dann doch aggro ziehe stell ich mich einfach mal tod^^.

als tank ists ähnlich

zieht der dd aggro spotte ich das erste mal, beim zweiten mal darf er die aggro schon behalten :-).
für den heiler spotte ich immer (schon im eigenen interesse)

und wer es nicht lernt zahlt. ganz einfach


----------



## The Mage (14. September 2009)

Als ich wegen den Markendailys mit meinem Druiden wieder in Heros gegangen bin,
hatte ich auch dieses Problem, denn ich versuchte es langsam anzugehen (mit Zeichen und so).
Aber nach einer gewissen Zeit habe ich mich daran gewöhnt,dass die DDler Fulldmg machen 
und wenn dennoch jemand Aggro zieht, mache ich mein Tkmakro auf das die DDler in Zukunft gehen sollen
oder ich spotte den Mob ab.

Zum Thread:
 Also, eigentlich war es mal eine der Hauptaufgaben der DDs auf ihre Aggro aufzupassen.^^


----------



## Skyler93 (14. September 2009)

Hab da anfangs WotLK mir nen sehr schlechten Ruf mit Aggroziehen gemacht... naja war offkrieger habs immer überlebt XDD
Und bei den bössen hab ich immer mein Aggro vor meinen Augen xD
Naja wenn man bedenkt was die furor kreiger anfangs Wotlk rausgehauen haben und jetz tun..... /wein xD


----------



## Sator (14. September 2009)

Kann mich dem TE nicht anschließen und ihm eher sagen, dass er evtl. das Tanken sein lassen sollte. Gerade als Protpala kann man die DDs von Sekunde Null an voll draufnuken lassen, gerade als Protpala sollte man wirklich keine Probleme mit solchen Kleinigkeiten haben.
Spiele selber Prot und kann den Thread hier eher als Mimimi einstufen, da der TE den Sprung anscheinend nicht geschafft hat.


----------



## Mirodas (14. September 2009)

"Tank*'s*" wenn ich das lesen muss, freu' ich mich, dass morgen endlich deutschlandweit wieder Schule ist. Hauptsache nen Apostroph gesetzt, warum auch nicht...-.-

Ansonsten zu deinem Problem:

Erfahrungsgemäß weiß ich, dass besonders Hexer zur Zeit arge Probleme mit der Aggro haben, weil ihre Zauber einfach zu viel verursachen und auch ein Kumpel, der tankt, bestätigte mir das bereits.

Antanken hilft da zum Teil nicht viel, außer man will im Dmg komplett hinterherhinken, das Einzige, was man machen kann ist, sich nen Heiler zu besorgen, der das wegheilt und aus Erfahrung weiß ich, dass dazu bereits Naxx 25 Equip reicht, zumindest ist es bei meinem Schamanen so. (ich spreche jetzt von Heroicinstanzen)
Wenn einer in Raids komplett drauf losballert und ständig Aggro zieht, gehört er nach einer Verwarnung seitens der Raidleitung gekickt.


----------



## seb74 (14. September 2009)

Die meisten Probleme machen generell Spieler aus sich selbst bezeichnenden Pro Gilden. Nur weil sie es gewohnt sind mit Leuten zu spielen, die deren Spielweise tolerieren heisst das nun nicht, dass sie auch im 5er Content so spielen können. Klar, dass der Tank oft Aggro verliert, wenn die DDler ihre Rotation rausknallen. Natürlich ist dann ersmal immer der Tank schuld. Das tolle ist aber auch, dass die gleichen DDler dann auch immer Tanks in ihrer Gilde haben, die immer und bei allem Aggro halten können, die nie Probleme haben. Die sind so gut, die können sogar spottimmune Monster abspotten. Echt wahr. 

Und darum spielen solche DDs und solche Tanks auch unheimlich gerne  zusammen und selten mit anderen Noobs. Nur in Ausnahmen, wenn also der eigene Tank net da ist wird aufgestockt. Das sind übrigens auch meistens die Leute, die im RL in die Disko gehen, sich in die Ecke stellen und über den schlechten Stil der Leute lästern.

Ganz ernsthaft - während meiner WOW Zeit bin ich nur 2 oder 3 Tanks begegnet, die wirklich soviel Skill besaßen, dass man wirklich ohne Probleme zocken konnte. Das sind dann aber auch die Tanks, die im damaligen Klassik Content einen Großteil ohne Schild und 2-hand geskilled getankt haben. Und das sind vorallem Tanks, die auch schon seit dem Classic Content alles ohne Nerfs gelegt haben.

Aber ein Tank kann nur so erfolgreich sein wie der Rest seiner Gruppe. Die meisten Wipes passieren nicht, weil der Tank oder Heiler so schlecht spielen, sondern weil es entweder a) zuwenig Damage auf einem Ziel oder b) zuviel Damage auf vielen Zielen gibt.

Ich denke, die Leute, die vor BC noch Lord Kazzak gemacht haben sollten wissen, wie eine Gruppe zu funktionieren hat. Bei dem encounter hätte ich gerne die ganzen Pro Flamer und "l2p" Rufer von heute mal gesehen. Und das zu einer Zeit, wo es KTM und Omen noch net gab. Wo lila Items noch selten waren und Hunteritems einem das Leben als Schurke schwer gemacht haben.


----------



## Agrimor (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich entweder einen unbekannten Tank an meiner Seite habe oder weiß, dass er noch übung braucht, gebe ich ihm etwas Zeit bzw. unterstütze ihn in kniffligen Situationen (z.B. die oben erwähnte Splitgruppe in der VF) mit Irreführung.  Wenn ich Lust auf nen wahnwitzigen Speedrun habe, weiß ich schon, wen ich fragen muss ^^


----------



## Seryma (14. September 2009)

Ich spiele auch Palatank und es ist nervig, das stimmt.. 

aber ich bin da nich zimperlich, wers nich checkt fliegt nach ner Verwarnung und wird ersetzt... als ob DD's Mangelware wären...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (14. September 2009)

Hmm geht mir gleich...
grad heute wieder gun drak hero (spiele meinen druiden statt als heiler eben manchaml in innies als bär - hat auch nicht so schlechtes eq - full buffed 40k life und 6k AP) - nach dem mir der hexer das vierte mal nen mob klaut schreib ich in den chan dass die dd's gefälligst mt target angreifen sollen, weil mich und wahrscheinlich auch den heiler nervt der ständige aggro pull...
naja als er weiterhin nur draufbolzte holte ich mir die mobs die an ihm klebten nicht mehr, leider überlebte er es immer haarscharf, die sau -.-


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (14. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...




/sign
 hab ich andauernd^^


----------



## SulTaNkx (14. September 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Bin auch einer dieser DDs - ich bolze sofort volle Granate los, ganz einfach weil ichs von unseren Tanks auch so kenne dass die locker die Aggro holen auch wenn ich als erstes loscritte.
> Aber - und das sollte auch jeder DD können - wenn der Tank frisch 80 und gerade mal Critimmun ist lass ichs langsam angehen.
> 
> Lieber TE, damit siehst Du, hatte der Hexer aus seiner Sicht schon Recht wenn er losbolzt wie blöde. Andererseits auch Du hast Recht, denn wenn der Hexer merkt Du kommst mit der Aggro nicht nach ist es seine Pflicht darauf einzugehen.
> ...



alles klar dann werde ich solche dds wie dich auch kein mana mehr trinken lassen .........
dann steht ihr mal genauso doof da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (14. September 2009)

Ich bin auch Tank.
Ich sage am Anfang immer,dass sie mich 2 sec. antanken lassen sollen.
Ok.
Ich meine,wenn der Tank darauf besteht,dann sollte man als DD das respektieren,wenn der Tank zu Anfang nichts sagt,selber Schuld.
Und wenn der Tank Blauequipt mit 23k Life und grade so critimmun ist,dann ist warten selbstverständlich.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (14. September 2009)

Auf welchem server spielt ihr das man sich da erlaubt tanks und heiler zu verärgern...wenn man bei uns nach 1std suchen nen tank hat dann is man höflich bevor er abhaut...und naja bei meiner dps bekommt der tank das locker gebacken


----------



## Leang (14. September 2009)

Ich spiel nen fury krieger und bolz in der regel auch sofort drauf los, wenn ich aggro zieh seh ich des immer so das ich pech gehabt hab und wenn ich sterbe ist das mein eigenes verschulden. Wobei das sterben in hero inis eher gering ist bei mir dank meiner hohen hp kann ruhig ein mob auf mich einprügeln wenn der heiler mich mit heilt *g*

mfg,


Leang


----------



## Nurmalso (14. September 2009)

so wie ich das verstanden hab gings doch eh nur darum das drauf losgedmgt wird bevor er die gruppe zusammen ziehen konnte...das heißt die dds sind idioten die nichtmal das tankziel anvisieren können

liegt aber am dps wahn würd ich sagn...jede sekunde zu spät draufgeklopft un man muss sich dumme fragen gefallen lassen bezüglich dmg


----------



## Syrras (14. September 2009)

Zum Glück hat einer bereits ne Lanze für Schurken und Jäger gebrochen.

MD & TotT helfen auch veriirte Mobs fest an den Tank zu binden, sind Hardmodeerprobt und effizient, denn Mehr Aggro für den Tank mehr Damageuptime undmehr Damage insgesammt, wo ist der Fehler?

Richtig, hier gibt es keinen.

Beim Rüssi zerreissen hat bei usn der Off-Krieger immer fleissig mitgeholfen, auch damals wollte man wenn man die ganze Nacht gewiped ist nicht nur einen Try haben...

Problematisch sind die das ist mein Mob solo Spezis, die sollen einfach farmen gehn und die Inzenserver nicht überlasten.


----------



## Deis (14. September 2009)

Als Tank spotte ich genau einmal vom DD zurueck. Danach darf er behalten was er sich holt.


----------



## Blackmarco (14. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Als Tank spotte ich genau einmal vom DD zurueck. Danach darf er behalten was er sich holt.




Richtig so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. September 2009)

Hey ho! ja ich habe mir nur die 1. seite durchgelesen!


Ich für meinen teil mag nur zu der Diskussion hinzufügen: IHR SEIT EINE GRUPPE! Verhaltet euch so und es geht alles glatt.


Herzliche 

Euer Crash_hunter


----------



## Nano4Life (14. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Als Tank spotte ich genau einmal vom DD zurueck. Danach darf er behalten was er sich holt.



Genau so isses meiner Meinung nach richtig.
In Hero's kann es schonmal passieren, dass man seine rota durchzieht und seine Aggro "verpeilt".  Wenn dann oben im Bildschirm in Rot die 100% aufleuchten sollte das jedoch wachrütteln und sollte nicht nochmal passieren.

mfg


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Tank.
> Ich sage am Anfang immer,dass sie mich 2 sec. antanken lassen sollen.
> Ok.
> Ich meine,wenn der Tank darauf besteht,dann sollte man als DD das respektieren,wenn der Tank zu Anfang nichts sagt,selber Schuld.
> Und wenn der Tank Blauequipt mit 23k Life und grade so critimmun ist,dann ist warten selbstverständlich.


hihi ich habe nur 22k life! und ich tanke heros. Bis auf ein paar mal ist mir noch kein mob abgehauen, weil ein dd draufgehaun hat... ich hab bis jetzt nur mal mobs vergessen, die sich dann an dem heiler gütig getan haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxel (14. September 2009)

das liegt dann an den dds wenn du sagst du beherrscht deinen pala tank gut und wie ich aus deiner nachricht gelesen hab klingt der hexer schon ignorant also verlangt der sehr viel was man als tank net biete kann immerhin glauben manche ach ich will erster werden scheiß auf den tank und da kriegen hexer schnell die aggro ( mein main ist auch hexer^^) man muss als dd dann einfach mal seele brechen jez zum hexer und mal kurze pausen einlegen. Dann muss man einfach mal den dmg vergessen und einen guten charakter in der grp lassn. 

MFG 

Naxel
(Azragul auf Arygos)^^


----------



## Nexilein (14. September 2009)

Das ist eigentlich ganz einfach: In der Regel habe ich nie Aggroprobleme; wenn es also doch mal vorkommt, und ich keinen groben Fehler gemacht habe, dann ist es die Schuld des DD. 
Für so einen Fall gib's ja Spot. Wenn der DD aber maulen sollte, dann verunsichert mich das manchmal so, dass ich den Spotbutton nicht mehr finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit meinem Mage schaffe ich es schließlich auch dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen, und tue es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Syrras (14. September 2009)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten, wo man als Tank im Trial noch den Segen der Rettung wegclicken mußte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matress (14. September 2009)

Bin zwar kein Tank aber dafür einer DER DD's die du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich lasse den Tank eigentlich nie antanken (außer in Raids). x'D
Der soll mit Schurkenhandel zufrieden sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir in der Gilde treiben unseren Tank, wenn wir z.B. die Daylie Hero machen immer in den Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dauernd stirbt einer der DD's am Trash, weil wir einfach voll reinr0xôrn und nicht mal unseren armen MT pullen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber diese sofortige draufgeballer hat auch seine Vorteile!!
Siehe z.B. Loken der war in 21 Sekunden down und der Tank hatte nicht eine Sekunde Aggro!!! Das soll uns erstmal jemand nachmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerding bezieht sich das was ich hier geschrieben nur auf Gildeninterne Heros. Wenn ich Random gehe bin ich vorsichtig^^


----------



## Bummrar (14. September 2009)

naja ich bin ja auch 1st tank und nutze die heros als entspannung.. des wieteren gehe ich meist aus prurer freundlichkeit mit, nciht weil es mir irgendetwas brächte. und wenn mir dann jemand auf den sack geht werd ich radikal.. verwarnung->kick/leave


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (14. September 2009)

hm ich bin tank dd und heiler je mit verschiedenen chars.

wenn ich tank bin und jemand zieht aggro, dann war ich grad halb afk am schlafen oder jemand aus em raid is mit dabei (oder ich ärger mal wieder meine raidmitglieder ^^), zugegeben der tank is aber auch mein raidchar ^^

wenn ich heiler bin und der tank is ne lame trantüte die die mobgrp in vio hero erst dann sieht wenn sie am tor sind dann bin ich irgendwann oom weil die dds halt doch mehr schaden fressen als der tank der am andern ende der ini was von antanken lassen mault 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (dd's kann cih selten sterben lassen ein paar hots und ein hüpfendes gebet auf dem tank verhindern das ohne mein zutun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

als dd (hier: eule): wenn ich aggro zieh werd ich en bär tank den mob bissle und warte bis er wieder abhaut und mache dann wieder so weiter - in 5er inis fress ich net soviel schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2-Quater (14. September 2009)

Ich bin ebenfalls wie viele hier in dem forum Kein tank dafür heiler oder DD.
Mein DD verhalten is einfach Irreführung(bin hunter) und drauf egal ob der tank noch nich so ganz fertig is. zur not habe ich ja noch totstellen ^^
Mit meinem heiler Dränge ich Die Tanks auch immer weil mir für nen boss immer <50% reichen bei trash brauch ich machmal nur 1% mana.
Ich "rushe" also oft durch inis aber wenn ich merke das der tank oder der heiler das nicht lange durchhalten ändere ich mein verhalten und halte totstellen und irreführung immer auf cd dann bekomm ich und die restliche gruppe kein aggro.

2-Quater


----------



## Droyale (14. September 2009)

Splasho schrieb:


> ansonsten versuch nen schurken dabei zu haben *(der seine klasse beheerscht)* der kann nämlich 6 sek seine komplette aggro auf dich übertragen was einfach super is =)


um dem tank schurkenhandel drauf zu knallen gehört keinerlei klassen beherschung dazu...


----------



## Shizo. (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich Random in eine Hero geh, lass ich erstmal antanken.
Aber mit Gilde oder Freunden hau ich immer mit Absicht alles raus, um den Tank (Dann ja ein Freund) zu Ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgad (14. September 2009)

die DD´s batschen mittlerweile glei alles raus das se in der dps ganz oben sind und es als penis vergleich ansehn.. und wir tanks sind dan die die darunter leiden müssn und und anhörn könn wie scheisse wir doch tanken..


----------



## Seryma (14. September 2009)

Tank tot -> Heiler schuld
Heiler tot -> Tank schuld
DD tot -> selber schuld
Alle tot -> Pala schuld...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, es gehört zur guten Manier, OMEN (Curse-Download-Link!) zu haben, hab ich als DD in Raids und auch als Tank, damit ich weiß wessen Aggro ich reduzieren sollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl ich als Pala nie Probleme damit hatte, Aggro zu halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kommt auch vor das Retri-Palas "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" (+ 90% Holy-Aggro) anhaben... wenn sies nach einem Hinweis nicht abstelln heißts immer bb...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackebeil (14. September 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Kommt auch vor das Retri-Palas "Zorn der Gerechtigkeit" (+ 90% Holy-Aggro) anhaben... wenn sies nach einem Hinweis nicht abstelln heißts immer bb...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ist doch mal ein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich glaub das werde ich mal testen ^^ und dann mache ich dem tank vorwürfe das er nix kann hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SarahBailey (14. September 2009)

Mmmh, wenn ich mir das alles durchlese, bekomm ich irgendwie Angst, meinen Pala mit 75 wieder auf Prot zu skillen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als DD bin ich eigentlich immer recht rücksichtsvoll. Meistens mach ich am Anfang langsam und hau net sofort bei Mobgruppen Gedankenexplosion raus. Wenn er die Aggro ohne Probs hält, probier ich immer mehr aus bis zu seiner Schmerzgrenze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei meinem Lieblingsgildentank dagegen weiß ich, dass der die Aggro hält, egal, was ich tue. Da hau ich sofort alles raus. *g* Es kommt halt auf den Tank an.
Und wie meine Vorposter so schön gesagt haben: Omen offen ist Pflicht. Wenn man da rauf guckt, sollte man eigentlich keine Probleme haben. So ein rot blinkender Bildschirmrand wenn man ne gewisse Grenze erreicht hat, sollte doch eigentlich net zu übersehen sein...


----------



## Plusader (14. September 2009)

birdra schrieb:


> sterben lassen, wenn dir einer aufn sack geht. ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da sind wir schonma zu zweit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plusader (14. September 2009)

Murgad schrieb:


> die DD´s batschen mittlerweile glei alles raus das se in der dps ganz oben sind und es als penis vergleich ansehn.. und wir tanks sind dan die die darunter leiden müssn und und anhörn könn wie scheisse wir doch tanken..



in dem gesetzten falle hätten sie ja auch recht 

das einzige was einfach nicht geht, ist wenn sie auf verschiedene targets max dps von beginn an fahren... da kommst echt nur noch mit spotten nach


----------



## Albra (14. September 2009)

ich droh den dds immer an sie rauszuwerfen wenn sie dpsmeter posten 
meist sind sie dann brav


----------



## Düstermond (14. September 2009)

Ich bin zum Glück Schurke und der Tank ist dankbar wenn ich ihm die Aggro ein wenig durch "Übertreiben" mit Dolchfächer zuspielen kann. Besonders frische Tanks, welche noch nicht so viel Erfahrung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. September 2009)

Bei normalen Gruppen bekomme ich als Tank auch genug Aggro (auch in 5er) dass die DDs gleich draufholzen können.

Aber die Situation die der TE beschrieben hat ist eine spezielle. Die Mobgruppe teilt sich in 2 Minnigruppen und muss wieder zusammengeführt werden.
Sowas dauert halt nun mal ein ganz klein bisschen.

Der DD der dabei schon vorher auf die Mobs draufkloppt ist echt selber schuld.


----------



## Murgad (15. September 2009)

Plusader schrieb:


> in dem gesetzten falle hätten sie ja auch recht
> 
> das einzige was einfach nicht geht, ist wenn sie auf verschiedene targets max dps von beginn an fahren... da kommst echt nur noch mit spotten nach



jo so meint ich das eigentlich auch.. also das jeder dd auf etwas anderes geht^^


----------



## Minastry (15. September 2009)

Wenn das Equip solangsam aus Ulduar und PDK is, hat der denke nachm Charge Aggro das dauert wirklich keine Sekunde. Bei frischen is das selbstverständlich was anderes. Spiele nen Kriegertank, wenn aber ein DD auf die Idee kommt meinem Job in ner 5er zu machen kann er ihn ganz übernehmen. Ich lass denjenigen sterben, immer wieder wenns sein muss und wenn er geht, geht er. 

Du musst dir den Stress einfach nicht geben, inv nen Neuen dauert 3 sek. Achja die meisten lassen es, wenn sie merken das ich nichts mehr mache. Die es nicht peilen, haben glaube ich hohe Repkosten. Komischerweise bleiben sie doch ziemlich oft trotzdem bis zum Ende. ^^


----------



## Lewjavvin (15. September 2009)

ich kenne die sache von beiden seiten. auf der einen seite (mein main char) bin ich einer von den dds die mal sicher nicht antanken lassen. warum ? ka ... verwöhnt von den tanks aus meinem raid bei denen man das net braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei rdm grps in hcs is das natürlich fatal ^^ mehr tot als lebendig ... aber naja - gold bekommt man im moment mehr als genug ...

auf der anderen seite bin ich mit meinem "twink" (momentan mehr main als twink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) palatank. "antanken" gibt es net. ein guter alter freund der auch tank is meinte mal zu mir:

"antankzeit ist die zeit die der schuss aus der waffe bis zum mob braucht" (kann man auch aufs schild vom pala bis zum mob auslegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

meine ehrliche meinung dazu ? recht hat er !!! tanks in wotlk sind momentan ziemlich overpowert. du schießt dein schild des rächers, haust deinen hammer der rechtschaffenen drauf oder dein schild - je nachdem ob aoe oder single tar grp, und machst dann ganz konsequent und chillig deine 6-9-6-9-6-9 rota ... es wird dir vor allem in hcs nie mehr jmd aggro ziehen können ....


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Gaaaanz einfach:



1. Ich spiele DD -> lasse Tank nicht Agro ziehen -> ziehe selber Aggro -> Sterbe -> mehr Repkosten farmen

2. Ich spiele Tank -> die lassen mich nicht antanken -> sterben -> mehr Repkosten für alle


Frei nach dem Motto: "Wer Aggro zieht darf sie behalten".

Es dauert länger und wird teurer. 

Und dennoch begreifen viele das nicht, denn wer zuerst draufhaut steht nachher bei Recount ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

Ich haue als DD generell erst so 2 bis 3 Sekunden nach pull drauf. Als HExer ziehe ich generell mit mäßigem dmg mächtig viel aggro... Insofern bleibt das warten während des Kampfes nie wirklich aus.
Wenn ich Tank bin, gebe ich generell Zeichen an. Wenn ein DD sich nicht daran hält, lasse ich Ihn. Sag ich "Erst TOtenkopf, dann Kreuz, dann Dreieck, dann Viereck" (als Beispiel) und sehe, wie der nette Magier von nebenan sofort auf´s Viereck geht- joa... ich warte...lasse IHn sterben und spotte dann mit den Worten "Höre auf deinen Tank, dann lebst du auch noch nach dem Pull".


----------



## Darkdamien (15. September 2009)

ganz einfach, normal sollte man als dd omen oder ähnliches installiert haben. wenn der dd dann der spitze dieser kleinen liste stetig näher kommt, aber weiter dmg macht als wäre die omen liste die recount liste, is halt einfach n nup, solche leute kann man ruhig mal sterben lassen.
und das mit dem "sind sie von ihren eigentlichen tanks gewohnt" is für mich kein grund, ich hab mich schon immer dem tank angepasst, erstrecht wenn ich ihn net gekannt hab, hab ich halt mal langsam gemacht mit dmg, zb erstmal versengen statt instant pyro xD


----------



## cortez338 (15. September 2009)

Also ich hau auch immer gleich raus was geht und Probleme hatte der Tank da noch nie


----------



## Deis (15. September 2009)

>>> Ich hau raus was geht, weil der Tank kein Problem hat <<< ist kein schluessiges Argument, sondern nur ein Erfahrungsbericht, der jedoch nicht generell zu muenzen ist.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

Das ist der Grund, warum ich seit BC eigentlich nie mehr tanken wollte... habs doch mal wieder ab und zu getan mehr oder weniger als offtank... aber seit bc echt kb mehr... 0 antankzeit (zu bc war ich da nedmal deff geskillt...) und dann "Du unfähiger idiot, kannst garnichts, lösch deinen char, hoffnungsloser fall, rofl lol aggro" etc. ...
Und man wundert sich dasses ned genug tanks gibt dann^^


----------



## Mitzy (15. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund, warum ich seit BC eigentlich nie mehr tanken wollte... habs doch mal wieder ab und zu getan mehr oder weniger als offtank... aber seit bc echt kb mehr... 0 antankzeit (zu bc war ich da nedmal deff geskillt...) und dann "Du unfähiger idiot, kannst garnichts, lösch deinen char, hoffnungsloser fall, rofl lol aggro" etc. ...
> Und man wundert sich dasses ned genug tanks gibt dann^^



Tanken ist schon einfacher geworden^^ Ich hab mit Krieger, Paladin und Todesritter getankt- und tanke immer noch gerne mit Ihnen.
Die Frage ist nur, wie man einen Kampf eröffnet (Fähigkeiten meine ich damit, z.B.) und auf welches Ziel die DDs hauen. Das Tanken als Krieger fand ich noch etwas anstrengend- zumindest anstrengender als mit Paladin oder Todesritter.
Wenn ein DD auf´s falsche Ziel knüppelt- hat er Schuld, soll er sterben gehen, wenn er nicht lesen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. September 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Ich haue als DD generell erst so 2 bis 3 Sekunden nach pull drauf. Als HExer ziehe ich generell mit mäßigem dmg mächtig viel aggro... Insofern bleibt das warten während des Kampfes nie wirklich aus.
> Wenn ich Tank bin, gebe ich generell Zeichen an. Wenn ein DD sich nicht daran hält, lasse ich Ihn. Sag ich "Erst TOtenkopf, dann Kreuz, dann Dreieck, dann Viereck" (als Beispiel) und sehe, wie der nette Magier von nebenan sofort auf´s Viereck geht- joa... ich warte...lasse IHn sterben und spotte dann mit den Worten "Höre auf deinen Tank, dann lebst du auch noch nach dem Pull".





Davon kann ein Hexer aus meiner Gilde ein Lied singen wenn er mit mir als Tank unterwegs ist. Er sagt von sich selber das er Pvp Hexer Hexer ist und das er von Anfang an draufrotzt was er kann.. Tja .. Dummerweise hat mein Spott bei soetwas dummerweise immer 30 Minuten CD und ich heb mir den dann lieber für den Heiler auf oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja wenn man wirklich mal 2 Sekunden Zeit will zum antanken wird man echt las Noob verschrien. Dank X Perl seh ich ja immer die Targets der Gruppenmitglieder. Faszinierend wenn zb der Jäger mit aller Gewalt immer und immer wieder Stern aufschießt welches der Mage immer Pflichtbewußt sheept  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. Totenkopf lebtenatürlich noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (15. September 2009)

Also ich spiele beides. Tank und DDLer (Siehe Signatur)

Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin, sag ich der Gruppe maximal 2x "Wer die Aggro hat, kann sie behalten." Denn ein bisschen Rücksicht und damit verbundenes Gruppenspiel sollte auch mit mittlerweile überequipten Gruppen in den HC's immer noch vorhanden sein. WoW ist schließlich ein MMORPG.

Und wer meiner Bitte ein bisschen auf Aggro zu achten nicht nachkommt, der stirbt halt. Weil in der Regel, habe ich wenn ich Tanke eine Healer aus der Gilde dabei, der per Wisper von mir den Hinweis bekommt, die "Aggro-Zieher" ruhig leiden zu lassen.

----------------

Wenn ich jedoch als Hexe unterwegs bin, und merke der Tank braucht etwas länger zum antanken, dann mach ich eben auch langsamer. Die paar Sekunden, die die Instanz dadurch länger wird macht den Kohl auch nicht fett. Das bekommt man heut zu tage recht gut wieder raus, sind ja alle durch die Eroberungsmarken für die Heros überequipt. Denn nur bei solchen Gruppen können solche Aggro Probleme meiner Meinung nach erst überhaupt auftreten.

Und selbst wenn ein DDler mal die Aggro haben sollte, hat soweit ich weiß jede Klasse die Möglichkeit die Aggro zu reduzieren. Da wäre für den Hexenmeister das Seele brechen da. Und Seelensplitter hab ich immer genug dabei, dass ich das auch immer schön nutzen kann, wenn CD grad frei ist.


----------



## Came (15. September 2009)

Ich bin einer von vielen DD's und ich haue auch immer gleich gerne drauf, würde aber einem Tank NIE einen Vorwurf machen wenn ich Aggro ziehe, denn daran bin ich dann (teilweise) selber Schuld. Wenn man ständig mit seiner Gilde spielt kennt man die Tanks und weiß wie sie spielen und das ist alles kein Problem. Wenn man mal in Hero Inis mit anderen geht, kann dies schon mal passieren.

Für mich ist das kein Beinbruch wenn ich merke, dass ein Tank mal länger braucht zum antanken. Dann halt ich mich ein bißchen zurück. Wenn ich merke, dass ich die Aggro auf mich ziehe (wofür gibt es so tolle Addons), muss ich mich halt zurücknehmen.

Man sollte nie vergessen, dass es ein Spiel ist und es soll Spaß machen. Und da ich auch nicht weiß, wie lange der bereits tankt halte ich mich auch mit Kommentaren zurück. Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und jeder darf sich auch herausnehmen, dass er lernen muss. Und das gilt für Tanks und DD's *g*


----------



## VHRobi (15. September 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun.. Spotten kannst doch alle 8 Sekunden.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. September 2009)

VHRobi schrieb:


> Nighttauren_Dun.. Spotten kannst doch alle 8 Sekunden.





Ja normalerweise schon. Aber bei DDs die mit Ansage instant 1 mille Bps machen und sich dann noch beschweren wenn man die Aggro nicht halten kann. Da hab ich dann halt so nen langen CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab da einen massiven Blizzardfehler oder so Da funktioniert mein Spott halt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (15. September 2009)

also ich hab als bärchen nie ein prob die aggro zu haltn, und falls dann doch ein mob flöten geht einfach mal anstürmen oder spotten und gut is es ^^
und zu deiner aussage zu den heilern ^^ 
spielst du auch zeitweise einen healer? nein? ^^ solltest du mal machen, dann siehst du mal wie langweilig ne hero ist. wenn ich heale sag ich dem tank immer "pullen, gogo gogo" dann holt er sich immer mehr und dann wird mal fein gebombt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
greez


----------



## Refindor (15. September 2009)

Meine Wenigkeit ist auch Palatank und ja es stimmt aggroprobleme haben wir nicht mehr! Aber zu dem DD ding. Wenn ich ini gehe dann meist mit meiner Stammheilerin. 
WENN ein DD meint den Takt zu bestimmen und einfach zu pullen bleibe ich stehen und mache GAR NIX.. Warte bis der betreffende DD umgehauen ist und spotte sie mir dann weg und weiter gehts.. Betreffender DD wird auch nicht wiederbelebt und darf laufen. Ich frage dann höflich was das war.. Kommt eine nette Antwort dann is das vergessen. Kommt irgendeine unfreundlicher Mist dann geht das Spiel so weiter denn ganz ehrlich "freundliche" DD´s die trotzdem ihre 3-4k in Heroes bringen gibts wie sand am mehr!

Nochmal sowas mach ich nur wenn ein DD von sich aus pullt weil er irgendwas "cooles" zeigen will.

Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

früher hab ich mich auch immer über diese dds geärgert aber gestern wars anders....

gestern hatte ich einen fast full t9 equipten pala dabei desen dmg schon als pervers bezeichnet werden kann.
Also ich hatte kurz gesagt keine chance sein maintarget (natürlich nicht das target auf dem ich die meiste aggro hatte) zu halten.
aber durch seinen enormen dmg hat ers geschaft das vieh so schnell down zu kriegen das er kaum dmg genommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloß bei den bossen musste ich dann dauerspotten XD

naja als dd bin ich aber genau so einfach draufrotzen


----------



## Satanix (15. September 2009)

eigentlich liegen ja immer nur die Mage im Dreck weil sie Aggro ziehn 

Aber wie sagte schon Konfuzius? 

Nur ein toter Mage ist ein guter Mage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber erklär das mal einem verstrahlten Magier, dass er etwas warten sollte bis er draufholzen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so zieht man sich durch die Ini und der Mage stirbt so 10 mal, der Hunter spielt aus Boshaftigkeit die Recount Daten immer ein,

aber gut das man ihn dabei hat.........zum FROSCHEN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (15. September 2009)

Ja bei mir das selbe.
Spiele mir einen Paladin Tank hoch.
Habe gestern meine 4. Ini seit 1,5 Jahren getankt und auch nur gestaunt als dem Jäger sein Pet an mir vorbei gehetzt ist und mit Donnerstampfen und knurren die anfangs Aggro hatte.
Ein mal bin ich dann stehen geblieben und habe es verrecken lassen.
Er hatte gefragt was los war und da sagte ich das ich so erschrocken war das sein pet an mir vorbei ist das ich erst mal ein paar sekunden gebraucht habe um weiter machen zu können.
Danach hat er dann gewartet bis ich zumindest bei den mobs war bis er angefangen hatte.
Den Tag davor hatten wir nur einen anderen mit weil 4 aus der Gilde dabei waren.
Der Hexenmeister hatte auch nicht gewartet bis ich angetankt hatte.
Da wurde er drauf angesprochen, dann verwarnt und danach gekickt.
Wenn man Tank ist und sich mit dem Heiler abspricht dann sind die ganzen DD´s die nur auf den Penismeter (Recount) schauen austauschbar.
Auf einen Tank und Heiler kommen bestimmt 50 DD´s also kann man sich die aussuchen.
Ich freue mich schon auf die ersten HC´s da werden dann einige rumheulen aber was soll es.
Jeder fängt mal klein an.
Mach Dir keinen Kopf da drüber sondern fülle Deine Friends Liste.


----------



## bloodstar (15. September 2009)

viele dds sind sich nicht bewusst wie wichtig antanken ist....
ich erinner vor der ini nochmal jeden daran erst schaden zu machen nachdem ich donnerknall gewirkt habe. Das kann ich anschließend jede 30min wiederholen.


----------



## Isilrond (15. September 2009)

Antanken ist tot :-)


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Chelrid schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin, sag ich der Gruppe maximal 2x "Wer die Aggro hat, kann sie behalten."
> ----------------
> 
> 
> Wenn ich jedoch als Hexe unterwegs bin, und merke der Tank braucht etwas länger zum antanken, dann mach ich eben auch langsamer. Die paar Sekunden, die die Instanz dadurch länger wird macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.



1. /sign

2. Wenn die Inni denn überhaupt länger wird....rezzen, wipen usw. kostet Gold und ZEIT.
    Im Endeffekt gehts langsamer als wenn man sich einfach für seinen _Spielspaß_ ein _wenig Zeit_ nimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (15. September 2009)

Naja ich spiele meinen Krieger Tank seit classic und hatte ne längere Pause.
Wunderte mich über das seltsame Verhalten der dds und hab halt nen macro gemacht so in dem Stil dass ich Krieger Tank bin und weder Weihe noch Tod und Verfall habe und erst mal Wut brauche.
Meist hat das geholfen.
Mittlerweile gibt es eigentlich fast keine Ini mehr in der es schwierig ist aggro zu halten, ausser ein dd (Hexer Jäger) legts drauf an. Wenn er sich nicht beschwert wenn er stirbt kann er das gerne tun. 
Wenns häufiger passiert maul meist ich, dass ich keine Lust habe ständig auf seinen Rezz zu warten weil er eine sekunde sparen will und wenn er nicht weiss was er macht soll er halt auf aggro achten. Wir haben auch schon DDs reinlaufen lassen und zu 4  weiter gemacht wenn er es nicht kapiert hat.
Aber was ich viel schlimmer finde ist, dass z.B. in rnd gruppen viele die ini nicht kennen und z.b. nicht wissen dass im Königreich die Zauberwerfer mal 10 k dmg machen und lustig vorlaufen und 2 grp pullen und sich wundern dass auf einmal 2 dds tot sind, oder in ne andere grp gestossen werden, ausser healrange sind und verecken und man als grp dann wieder schauen kann, dass man ihn rezzt und heilt und alles DAS finde ich nervig.

Aber da ich fast nur noch mit Bekannten gehe, was als Tank kein Problem ist :-) und die 2 Heiler immer warten, weil sie wissen, dass es mit mir klappt, ist das mit rdns dd (die findet man echt locker) kein Problem mehr und ich hatte nach obigem Macro seit langem auch keine Probleme mehr.

kuschel

P.S. WAS ich allerdings zum Kotzen finde, wenn ich in pdk 25 den ersten Mob anstürme weil ich dadurch einfach mehr initial aggro aufbauen kann und die dds weit vor mir stehen und wenn ich schnell genug bin der mob auf mir ist und wenn nicht, ich entweder nen spott brauche, oder im dümmsten Fall der dd angestürmt wird und tot ist und dann im Kampf die Leute nicht aus dem feuer rauslaufen und dann meinen ey das kann man ja wohl wegheilen.
Oder im 10 ner hero ein dd aus dumheit stirbt, was dann sicher ein wipe ist weil dmg fehlt oder man nen battlerezz raushauen muss, den man besser für nen Tank oder Heiler aufheben könnte. DAS ist dämlich. Wir kicken die dann immer istant aber wipe ist s trotzdem


----------



## jay390 (15. September 2009)

Ich hatte auch schon ein paar mal solche Situationen. Aber ein guter Tank steckt das auch weg. Hatte gestern Burg HC einen Mage dabei der zugegeben hatt, dass er einfach volle Kanne draufrotzt, und ich habe trotzdem 6 Mobs gleichzeitig an meinem Arsch behalten ohne, dass die anderern einen abbekommen haben. Gut wir hatten ca 5k dps bei dem Trash.

Wie gesagt, ein gut equipter Tank schafft das. 1. hängt von der Tankklasse ab (hab nen Krieger) und 2. von der Grp. Aber beim Freya trash nervts sogar mich, wenn die ganzen Bäumchen statt zu mir zu den Stoffis hinten rennen, wenn dann nicht ich oder der OT eingreifen liegen die dmg monster schnell im Dreck^^

Und Notfalls gibts ja auch noch die, von meinem Hexer Gildenkumpel selbst ernannte "Kindersicherung". Mit anderen Worten "Wachsamkeit"


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. September 2009)

_Sorry, aber "Habe SUFu benutzt" glaube ich dir schon mal weniger. Ist mir aber auch egal. _

Ich habe nämlich zu diesem Thema schon mindestens 3x geantwortet: "Nix gehe Random !"

Mein Tank tankt nur in der Gilde mit TS, sonst nicht. Diese Spinner die nur noch nach recount 
spielen und nur noch nach "fixen Runs" "Easy go" schreien sollen weiterhin Stundenlang im SNG
suchen- ohne mich.

Aber was meinst du, warum jeden Tag nur noch nach Tanks gesucht wird ?

Selbst Heiler sind fixer gefunden als Tanks. Und ich sehe es auch einfach nicht ein mich mit fremden
Spinnern abzugeben denen einer abgeht wenn sie am Ende auf Platz 1 im Damage sind.
Die Heroischen Instanzen haben wir am Anfang mit 2K DPS geschafft, jetzt müssen es plötzlich mindestens
3,5 K sein ? 

Und grade Hexer sind im Moment die absoluten Aggrobomben. Wenn du bei Archa einen Hexer dabei hast
ist der in der "auf die Schulter nehm Phase" fast immer Tot.

Also mach dir nix draus und tank mit Freunden - oder mach eine klare Ansage:

_"Ich will hier Spaß und nicht arbeiten, wer die Aggro hat, darf sie behalten. Wems nicht passt, der kann
*JETZT* die Gruppe verlassen. Im SNG sind 50 andere die mitwollen"_

Mach dir den Text am besten als Makro.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (15. September 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? wenn du sowas bei mir machst, setze ich mich als Tank hin und schau dir beim sterben zu..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ach bist du einer von den lowtanks die 3 stunden brauchen um von mopgruppe a zu mopgruppe b zu laufen und die dann auch noch markiert? Sowas is doch wirklich nichtmehr normal. Mt targets waren zu bc gut aber in wotlk unnütz. (in raids is das was anderes da brauch man ja mehr als 3 schüsse um n mop zu klatschen.)


----------



## VILOGITY (15. September 2009)

Lieber TE

Wer kennt sie nicht die kleinen dummen (meist) Hexer NAPEN die meinen das sie 1 sec nach Spot ihre Crits raus hauen müssen
und nach jeder 2ten Gruppe Recount posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lass sie sterben und falls es nicht klappt mit ihm, dann Kick ihn einfach, oder willst du ernsthaft deine Zeit mit jemanden in einer
5er INI verbrinen der zu doof ist seine Klasse zu spielen ?

Oder noch besser, verlass die Gruppe bevor du eine ID hast.............glaub mir, dass erspart dir sehr viel Nerviges Roxxor Kinder gelabber.

Seit ich das so mache, muss ich mich fast nicht mehr ärgern und ne Gruppe für die Daily findet man eh wieder sehr schnell.


----------



## jay390 (15. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ach bist du einer von den lowtanks die 3 stunden brauchen um von mopgruppe a zu mopgruppe b zu laufen und die dann auch noch markiert? Sowas is doch wirklich nichtmehr normal. Mt targets waren zu bc gut aber in wotlk unnütz. (in raids is das was anderes da brauch man ja mehr als 3 schüsse um n mop zu klatschen.)



Als guter Tank mit ner guten gruppe brauchst du in HCs nicht mal mehr Pausen. Wir haben gestern Ocu (war daily) mit Jagt ihn! achiev. gemacht ohne auch nur irgendwo halt zu machen, zu reggen oder ähnliches. Der Trash fällt innerhalb von ein paar secs um.

Kommt halt auf die Gruppe drauf an.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ach bist du einer von den lowtanks die 3 stunden brauchen um von mopgruppe a zu mopgruppe b zu laufen und die dann auch noch markiert? Sowas is doch wirklich nichtmehr normal. Mt targets waren zu bc gut aber in wotlk unnütz. (in raids is das was anderes da brauch man ja mehr als 3 schüsse um n mop zu klatschen.)


ähm nein keine 3std aber wenn ich son hetzer in der grp hab dann darf der gerne allein vorlaufen


----------



## Minotauer (15. September 2009)

Ich bin sowohl Tank als auch DD und ab und an auch Heiler.

Ich bin anfangs (Classic und BC) immer allen nachgerannt die aggro gezogen haben (Spott) - aber seit wotlk wo nur noch bomben gefragt ist, charge ich rein und bewege mich keinen millimeter mehr, damit die leute ja vernuenftig bomben können ^^

wenn ein dd oder heal aggro bekommt, sind diese klassen meines erachtens selber schuld - der tank haelt schon genuch aus, sodass der kampf ned in 5 Sekunden vorbei sein muss - zudem wenn man 2 Sekunden oder so mit dem dmg wartet, dann laeuft der Kampf auch kontrollierter ab, sodass der heiler nur den tank healen muss - dds koennen ohne probleme bomben etc.

schuld an der hetze der dds ist eh nur der pippimeter - "wer hat den laengsten" - und jeder will der erste sein deswegen ballern alle gleich los - war in Classic damals ned so...

und wie gesagt falls wer aggro bekommt, dann soll er zum tank laufen - zumal es in den meissten inis eh keinen sinn macht, dass caster auf max range stehen ... furchtbar ... 


Die meissten schimpfen immer auf den Tank oder den Heiler ... Ich gehe sogar so weit und behaupte, dass der hauptgrund fuer wipes DDs sind! DDs bringen chaos ins geschehen - sie bleiben in irgendwelchen wolken oder feuern stehen ziehen aggro etc (machen aber auch die heiler so isses ned - aber es gibt mehr dds als heiler). Dieses Chaos muessen dann die Heiler wieder kompensieren - was manchmal nicht so einfach ist und wer flamed dann wieder? richtig die DDs "schlechter Heal..." - und weil dann die Heiler enstprechend nervoes werden stirbt dann der tank und somit die gruppe ^^

Das alles ist natuerlich nicht immer so - aber leider oft, weil die leute einfach nicht ihre fuesse still halten koennen.

Ich hoffe es fuelt sich nun keiner in seiner IMBAness gekraenkt.


----------



## VILOGITY (15. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ach bist du einer von den lowtanks die 3 stunden brauchen um von mopgruppe a zu mopgruppe b zu laufen und die dann auch noch markiert? Sowas is doch wirklich nichtmehr normal. Mt targets waren zu bc gut aber in wotlk unnütz. (in raids is das was anderes da brauch man ja mehr als 3 schüsse um n mop zu klatschen.)




Welcome to Lowbobs United in WotlK......

Du bis in ner Pro Gilde oder ?
U25er 14/14 ?

Ganz großes Kino  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tpohrl (15. September 2009)

Es ist schon erstaunlich wie wenig Zeit manche dd´s anscheinend haben. Meine Theorie ist ja das eben diese dd´s einfach selbst noch kämpfen müssen um nen einigermaßen ansehnlichen Platz im Schwanz-o-meter zu ergattern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine weitere Therorie ist das manche anscheinend den thrill brauchen, gelegentlich sterben wollen, damit ihnen einfach nicht langweilig wird^^

Mein kleiner Krieger twink (seit 1Woche 80, mein main ist Heiler) erlebt es auch regelmäßig, das pets einen überholen oder ein firebold gleichzeitig mit dem anstürmen eintrifft, nur weil man sich die Zeit nimmt und das erste Ziel markiert. Ein Blick später in die damage liste zeigt dann auch oft das die mit der wenigsten damage die meiste agro ziehen. Gerade gestern hatte ich wieder eine Gruppe mit 3 gimp dd´s, sind nicht über 2k schaden gekommen, haben es aber doch immer wieder geschafft den Spielverlauf zu stören, weil sie pullten oder es eben nicht abwarten konnten.
Dabei ist es doch so einfach, man wartet auf den Donnerknall und dann kann es los gehen. Die 2 sek. die man dabei verliert, holt man am ende dicke raus, weil der Tank dann nie ohne Wut dasteht und der Heiler nicht reggen muss.
Ein anderes Beispiel letzte Woche, ich war wirklich noch komplett blau equipt bis auf die hergestellten Schmiedekunst Teile. Da war ich mit einer Gruppe in den HdB, die über die gesammte Instanz nen schnitt von 3,5k+ Schaden gefahren haben. Ich hatte denen vorher meine Situation erklärt, jung Tank mit noch wenig Waffenkunde Wertung und es hieß np, du machst das schon!

Das war für mich stressfrei zu tanken, weil jeder erst einmal fokus damage auf das markierte Ziel gemacht hat und beim 2. cast dann vollgas gegeben hat. Die Instanz hat dann knapp 25min gedauert. Leider sind solche Gruppen eher die Seltenheit da es wirklich zu viele möchte gern roxxer gibt.


----------



## noizycat (15. September 2009)

Altbekannt. Ein Grund, wieso ich Tanken immer noch nicht mag und die Tankspecc fast nur für die Gilde nutze. Aber da ich weiss, wie schnell man Tanks nerven kann, versuche ich, genau solches Verhalten als DD zu vermeiden. Sobald ich merke, dass ich zu oft an der Aggro kratze, werden halt Reducefähigkeiten genutzt oder ich fange ne Sekunde später an. Überlebe lieber als 3dps mehr zu fahren. ^^


Viele Spieler sind leider sehr überheblich (geworden) und haben vergessen, dass man sich bei Randomruns, wo man sich vorher nicht kennt und der Equipstand doch sehr unterschiedlich sein kann, aufeinander einstellen muss. Die spielen fleißig weiter wie in ihrer Raid-Stammgruppe. Der Tank ist noch nicht so gut equip? LTP! Der Heiler hat nen kleineren Manapool? Mana wird eh überbewertet! Die anderen DDs fahren 100 dps weniger? Noobs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ob solche geistige Unflexibilität nun von Können zeugt, hmm ... manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, so Leute gehen bewusst mit, um andere zu dissen und sich virtuell toll zu fühlen. *hust* ^^


----------



## Tumba (15. September 2009)

ich bin auch tank und ich muss auch sagen das net alle aber die meisten dd´s raufbolzen was das zeug hält und sich dann noch beschweren warum sie tot sind...

ich habe es mir abgewöhnt die schuld immer bei mir zu suchen,wenn ich schuld hatte wenn ich den mob net schnell genug bekommen habe entschuldige ich mich dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
da gibs ne nette geschichte zu.....

ein normaler tag ,grp gesucht für königreich ....alle da und los bei den ersten mobs ging es noch .dann ging es los! 
ich makier den mob und los...bevor ich überhaupt was machen konnte sah ich ein pyro und den krieger an mir vorbei zischen. ich habe versucht die aggro zu bekommen hatte sie auch ,aber der krieger bolzte immer wieder auf mobs rum die ich net im target hatte.
naja er starb halt.. er fing an rumzumaulen was ich für ein tank bin. zitat:"sag mal du noob halt mal die aggro " zitat ende
ok ich dachte mir ,kann dein fehler gewesen sein ..hab mich entschuldigt! es ging aber immer so weiter und immer wieder kamen solche sprüche. langsam wurde ich sauer und hab was gesagt da hat er die gruppe verlassen und das war´s.

so in der art habe ich es schon öfters gehabt und seid dem gehe ich nur noch mit der gilde oder freunden/bekannten in ini´s

P.S. ich bin kein anfänger-tank sondern in raids unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Natar (15. September 2009)

Tumba schrieb:


> P.S. ich bin kein anfänger-tank sondern in raids unterwegs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bedeutet nichts ;P

Btw: Die betroffenen DD's darauf hinweisen, euch ein wenig mehr Zeit zu lassen, falls dies nicht befolgt wird und ihr respektable Tanks seid: Nach mehrmaligem Warnen die unverbesserlichen kicken, neue DD's suchen


----------



## Kayano (15. September 2009)

Gehöre zur Tankfraktion (Defwarri) und kann dein Problem ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich hab wirklich sehr selten Probleme einen Mob an mir zu halten, auch wenn die DDs von Anfang an reinrotzen wie nicht bekloppt.
Eine Lösung für dich wäre: Fokus setzen. So hast du ganz bestimmt keine Probleme neben dem Fokus gechillt den Rest anzutanken.
Was das Hetzen durch den Heiler angeht... das kenne ich eher andersrum. Eine gute Gruppe erwartet, dass man mit einem guten Tank schnell durch eine Instanz kommt. Um diese Erwartung zu erfüllen ist schnelles (aber kontrolliertes) pullen angesagt. Du darfst die DDs praktisch garnicht zum pullen kommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine Gruppe steht und fällt mit dem Tank und/oder dem Heiler, je nachdem wie Tank/Heiler equipped sind. Das gilt für Random Gruppen und für Gildeninterne Runs. Wenn du meinst, du bist ein guter Tank, dann geht es rdm genauso gut und flüssig voran wie mit Freunden. Und wenn du ein guter Tank bist... dann ist das auch so ^^


----------



## Nerzerl (15. September 2009)

Ich kenne die vom TE beschriebene Situation auch, hab damit aber praktisch noch nie ein Problem gehabt.

Meine Spotts sind für den Heiler reserviert, ich gehöre zu den "rushenden" Tanks - solange mein Heiler noch wenigstens ein Drittel Mana hat bleib ich nicht stehen, hab sogar noch oft einen angeschlagenen Mob im Schlepptau während ich die nächste Gruppe pulle. Wenn ein DD sich einen Mob unbedingt holen muss geh ich davon aus, daß er auch weiß wie er ihn loswird. Sterbende DD sind mir latte, da sie wissen müssen auf welchem Target sie keine Aggro bekommen können.

Wenn man als Tank ein hohes Tempo in der Instanz anschlägt kommt es praktisch fast nie zu den Situationen, die der TE erwähnte - da nicht die DD zuerst in die Menge schlagen, sondern der Tank.


----------



## Theradun (15. September 2009)

Ich denke das liegt mittlerweile an der DPS´s Geilheit der Leute. Sich nur noch durch Ini´s ziehen lassen und so schnell wie möglich an gutes Equip rankommen ist ja heute normal. Auf Omen achtet heut glaub gar keiner mehr. Und dann gibts noch die Leute die ja sowieso schon alles erlebt haben und da is ja so ne HC Ini ja pillepalle. Das sind dann die, welche nach dem ersten oder zweiten Whipe einfach die Gruppe verlassen weil Mama zum essen ruft und man nicht mal ne halbe Stunde für ne Ini eingeplant hat. Wie oft hab ich schon gehört "des is nur Archavons Kammer, da brauch man kein TS" und genau diese Leute sind nachm Whipe weg, weil ja alle anderen 24 Spieler scheisse sind und wie kann man nur bei so was Whipen.

Viele haben vergessen was es heisst in einer Gruppe zu Spielen und kennen noch nicht mal Ihre Aufgaben als jeweilige Klasse. Is ja egal, hauptsache ich steh bei Recount ganz oben. Da wird nicht mal mit dem Dmg aufgehört wenn man die Bossagro gefressen hat und der wild auf einen zustürmt. Ka was da bei manchen im Kopf rumgeht. Vielleicht denken manche ja wirklich das se den Boss ja schnell noch allein killen können, weil is ja nur ne Hero Ini.

Mich ärgert diese Überheblichkeit mittlerweile sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> ach bist du einer von den lowtanks die 3 stunden brauchen um von mopgruppe a zu mopgruppe b zu laufen und die dann auch noch markiert? Sowas is doch wirklich nichtmehr normal. Mt targets waren zu bc gut aber in wotlk unnütz. (in raids is das was anderes da brauch man ja mehr als 3 schüsse um n mop zu klatschen.)



Genau solche spacken sind Schuld dran das keiner mehr Lust auf Randoms hat. 

Blos schnell, schnell durch, Marken einsammeln weiter. Wie bitte soll man da als Tank noch Spaß am Spiel finden ?

Wenn man - mit egal welcher Klasse - das Ziel permanent angreift das der Tank nur ab und zu mal eben anhaut
z.B. Rüstung zerreissen, Donnerknall, Demoruf
dann hast du 100% die Aggro.

Also Ziele markieren ist nicht mehr wichtig - ja. Aber nur wenn die anderen DD-Deppen auch das richtige Ziel finden
ohne das ich sie ans Patschehändchen nehme und es ihnen zeige- sprich markiere.

Und den Mob den du mit 3 Schüssen legst, den zeigst du mir mal. 

Oder reden wir von den Todesmienen ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Reptil (15. September 2009)

ich spiele alle Klassen und kann nur sagen jeder dd der absichtlich(oder weil er zu blöd ist auf omen zu gucken)  die aggro zieht und dadurch einen wipe fabriziert oder der grp das leben schwer macht ist ein asozialer Penner 
muss ja nicht sein so ein Mist 
der tank muss um die aggro kämpfen 
der heiler verbraucht sein mana
und alle haben Stress
nur weil einer nicht ein paar Sekunden warten kann außerdem haben fast alle Klassen die Möglichkeit die aggro zu reduzieren oder sogar umzuleiten


----------



## Hardcastle666 (15. September 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich spiele einen DD Warri und bin seit 2 Wochen 80!

In Hero´s wird von mir erwartet das ich richtig dps fahre! Sonst flieg ich aus der Gruppe.
Geb ich sofort Gas heisst es zieh mir nicht die Aggro weg.

Frage: Was soll der DD den nun machen?

Im Übrigen hasse ich Bärchen Tanks die rennen dauernd mit den mops durch die gegend und achten selbst nie darauf wo sie stehen.

Mein Prob damit ist das der warri DD bei diesen Tanks keine Wut aufbauen kann und kein DPS fährt. Und da ich auch einen Heiler Priester spiele sich die Bärchen permanent hinter irgendeine Ecke stellen. Jeder weiss wenn der Priester das ziel aus den Augen verliert keine Heilung! Und laufe ich hinterher ziehe ich die Aggro. Ergo kommt dann die Frage: Ey was bist du denn für ein Heiler?


Leute mal ehrlich, wenn mann randoms geht ist es so das fast jeder sein ding durchzieht von Gruppenspiel ist da nicht mehr zu reden. Jeder meint er ist es!

So das ist meine Meinung und jetzt warte ich auf Flames!


----------



## jay390 (15. September 2009)

Nerzerl schrieb:


> Ich kenne die vom TE beschriebene Situation auch, hab damit aber praktisch noch nie ein Problem gehabt.
> 
> Meine Spotts sind für den Heiler reserviert, ich gehöre zu den "rushenden" Tanks - solange mein Heiler noch wenigstens ein Drittel Mana hat bleib ich nicht stehen, hab sogar noch oft einen angeschlagenen Mob im Schlepptau während ich die nächste Gruppe pulle. Wenn ein DD sich einen Mob unbedingt holen muss geh ich davon aus, daß er auch weiß wie er ihn loswird. Sterbende DD sind mir latte, da sie wissen müssen auf welchem Target sie keine Aggro bekommen können.
> 
> Wenn man als Tank ein hohes Tempo in der Instanz anschlägt kommt es praktisch fast nie zu den Situationen, die der TE erwähnte - da nicht die DD zuerst in die Menge schlagen, sondern der Tank.



Eben das meinte ich in meinen Beiträgen. Wenn man als Tank 3 min vor einer Mobgruppe steht und erstmal alles markt, dann ist die Gefahr viel größer, dass die DDs ungeduldig werden und einfach loscasten. Wenn man aber als Tank das Tempo vorgibt, dann kommt es nie zu solchen Situationen. Man darf den DDs halt keine Zeit geben, dass sie als erster die Mobs pullen können.

Das war der ganze Trick. Und ja, ich gehöre auch zu den rushenden Tanks. Wenn ich merk, dass der Heiler gut ist, und die DDs auch einigermaßen, dann halte ich mich nie lang mit warten auf.


----------



## Nakhkha2 (15. September 2009)

@ bei der von dir genannten Situation ist es nun mal so, dass wenn du zu weit weg von diesem Portal bist, nicht rechtzeitig hinkommst, bevor die Mobs sich teilen. Falls du keinen Jäger hast, der dir die jeweils andere Gruppe schnell aufschiessen kann, dann lauf zum Eingang der Ini, da sammeln sich die Mobs wieder. Am besten mit dem Spruch "kurz afk", kommt in VF immer gut ^^


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Dank Schurkenhandel brauch ich auf niemanden warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Croktu (15. September 2009)

also mal ganz im ernst dd's die aggro ziehen gibt es ohne ende aber dd's die aggro ziehen und nicht wissen was sie dagegen machen und deswegen auch noch sterben... Tja failed... 

Aber dennoch wenn ich dd spiele was ich überwiegend auch tue dann kenne ich zum glück auch meistens den tank und dann heißt es ganz einfach ' castzeit=antankzeit '


----------



## Minotauer (15. September 2009)

zumal man ja nicht mal mehr omen braucht - es gibt ja nun onBoard-Mittel...

mit der %-Anzeige den gelben bzw roten rahmen um die chars.

Als DD lege ich erst los, wenn ich (oder der Mob) nicht mehr gelb ist ... eigentlich ganz einfach


----------



## Sydies (15. September 2009)

habe zwar kein problem damit von der ersten sekunde an die aggro zu halten (tankadin - ulduare-eq) aber sollte es ein dd mal drauf anlegen, dann lass ich ihm auch die aggro bis er es lernt.

ein tank sollte es können, seine aggro schnell genug in den himmel zu treiben
und ein dd zeigt sein können nicht dadurch das er wild drauf los bolzt, sondern beherrschung zeigt und auf situationen eingehen kann. ich vermisse die hunter die ne eisfalle vor den heiler legen, falls ein mob ausbricht. ich vermisse die hunter die irreführung benutzen um den tanks ein bisschen aggro zu schenken. das gleiche gilt für schurken. dann haben palas noch ne tolle "hand" um aggro zu reduzieren, das kann ich sogar als tank auf den zweiten im aggro casten. generell ist stun und/oder cc selten geworden, alle bolzen einfach nur wild drauf los und wollen möglichst viel dmg machen.


----------



## Komakomi (15. September 2009)

Ich bin zwar auch einer der DD's wenn ich mal dmg mache, allerdings habe ich eine schöne % anzeige über dem Mob. Falls ich dort recht schnell aufsteige mache ich halt Schaden auf den nächsten Mob, in Mob-Gruppen sind schließlich genug Möbse vorhanden!
Bei einem Einzel-Mob bolze ich auch direkt drauf, denn Single-Target-Tanken sollte keine herausforderung sein. Da sollte auch ein Blau equipter Tank gegen T9-Hexer und co. ankommen.
Und wenn ich bedenke, dass damals, als uns die Tanks ausgingen mein Healequip mit Frostresi und Feral-Skillung vollkommen zum Aggro-Aufbau gereicht hat (Inztanzen wie Turm Hero, VF Hero und OS 10) dann kommt es mir in de sinn, dass zum Beispiel die Aggro-Klauenden DK's den Spott aus der Rota nehmen könnten, Hexer haben alle 3 Minuten "Seele brechen", Priester Verblassen, Druiden "Ducken", ich bin mir sicher, dass fast jede klasse derartiges besizt...


----------



## Hardcastle666 (15. September 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich spiele einen DD Warri und bin seit 2 Wochen 80!

In Hero´s wird von mir erwartet das ich richtig dps fahre! Sonst flieg ich aus der Gruppe.
Geb ich sofort Gas heisst es zieh mir nicht die Aggro weg.

Frage: Was soll der DD den nun machen?

Im Übrigen hasse ich Bärchen Tanks die rennen dauernd mit den mops durch die gegend und achten selbst nie darauf wo sie stehen.

Mein Prob damit ist das der warri DD bei diesen Tanks keine Wut aufbauen kann und kein DPS fährt. Und da ich auch einen Heiler Priester spiele sich die Bärchen permanent hinter irgendeine Ecke stellen. Jeder weiss wenn der Priester das ziel aus den Augen verliert keine Heilung! Und laufe ich hinterher ziehe ich die Aggro. Ergo kommt dann die Frage: Ey was bist du denn für ein Heiler?


Leute mal ehrlich, wenn mann randoms geht ist es so das fast jeder sein ding durchzieht von Gruppenspiel ist da nicht mehr zu reden. Jeder meint er ist es!

So das ist meine Meinung und jetzt warte ich auf Flames!


----------



## Selenor (15. September 2009)

Das kenn ich leider nur zu gut, mein Krieger Tank ist gerade 80 geworden, und siehe da: selbe inni, selbes Phänomen, mein blau/gün equipter Tank mit ein paar selbst gebauten epics und drei t8 equipte dds (natürlich kein jäger oder schurke dabei). Die Mobgruppe kommt ausm Portal ich rush hin und quasi noch bevor ich eiinen Schlag gelandet hab, hauen Magier, Hexer und Druide ihre AEs raus und motzen das sie aggro haben.

In dem Fall hab ich das ganz gepflegt ignoriert, fleißig gespottet wenns denn rdy war und bei der nächsten mobgruppe, wo es wieder so los ging, den ersten der gemeckert hat (Hexer wars in dem Fall) postwendend verrecken lassen.

Auf seine Nachfrage ob ich denn die Aggro nicht halten könne hab ich im nett gesagt: "Da du immer als erstes den Mob angreifst, bin ich davon ausgegangen du willst tanken"


----------



## Arashadina (15. September 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber ich denke mal das grundsätzliche Problem ist, das viele einfach gestresst sind und möglichst schnell möglichst lila rumrennen wollen. Eben mal noch kurz ein paar Heros farmen und am liebsten kurz nach betreten des Portals mit den Taschen voller Bossloot wieder in Dalaran stehn. Und sich dann beschweren dass der Content zu leicht ist.

Tanks und Heiler werden gehetzt und können ihren Job so nur halb machen, DD's haben das Messer am Hals, weil sie möglichst viel DPS liefern müssen um überhaupt in ne Grp. rein zu kommen. -Sie in der Ini dann zu bremsen wenn man vorher explizit möglichst viel Dmg fordert ist dann ja auch nicht leicht.

Es fehlen entspannte Runs, in denen eben Klassenfähigkeiten ausgespielt werden können. Wo überlegt vorgegangen werden kann und man sich auch mal über kluges Vorgehen seiner Mitstreiter freuen und was dazu lernen kann.


----------



## Moralis (15. September 2009)

wenn ich sowas lese*kopfschüttel*

bin auch tank und habe keine probleme mit aggroaufbau aber nerven tut es schon wenn du noch nicht mal am mob bist und schon ein pfeil oder ein feuerball vorbei fliegt.
eigendlich brauch man sich nicht wundern das viel zu wenig tanks gibt..wer will bei zocken schon die ganze zeit stress haben?ich nicht um ehrlich zu sein..
naja mich lässt das kalt wenn der dd aggro zieht vom falschen mob..ich lass ihn spielen..stirbt er--> sein pech..mault er fliegt er..ganz einfach^^


----------



## Tengeri (15. September 2009)

Hey TE, du bist der Tank! Also bestimmst du die Spielregeln! DD's gibt es wie Sand am Meer, einzig die Qualität (und damit meine ich nicht reine DPS-Werte) entscheidet darüber, wie groß der Spielspaß in der Gruppe ist.

Ich spiele einen Krieger-Tank und ich erwarte von meinen DD's, daß sie das Hirn anlassen. Wer sinnfrei draufbolzt, um am Ende der Ini mit dem Recount zu posen, der rennt mit mir selten 2x durch eine Ini. ICH bestimme die Geschwindigkeit und bisher hat sich noch keiner beschwert. Nungut, ich tanke auch schon seit fast 3 Jahren, da geht so einiges leichter von der Hand und meine UI hat sich auch mehrmals geändert, bis ich alle für mich wichtigen Daten gut im Blickfeld hatte. Aber das sind Erfahrungswerte. Was sich im Laufe der Jahre nicht geändert hat, sind meine Grundsätze:

1. Der Tank läuft vorneweg!
2. Der Tank pullt!
3. Wer mit aller Macht die Aggro haben will, der darf sie auch behalten!
4. Ist der Heiler tot, war der Tank schuld. Ist der Tank tot, ist meistens der Heiler schuld. Ist ein DD tot, ist fast immer der DD schuld!
5. Pausen bestimmt der Manavorrat des Heilers, der Rest kann auch zum Kampfbeginn reggen.

Damit fahre ich seit Jahren gut. Von diversen Möchtegern-Ich-klaue-jedem-Tank-die-Aggro-weil-ich-ein-obergeiler-IMBA-DD-bin-Spielern habe ich mich konsequent getrennt. Und DD's, die mir durch einen harmonischen Spielstil aufgefallen sind und die zu einem entspannten und erfolgreichen Spielerlebnis beigetragen haben (auch durch Konversation und allgemein gute Umgangsformen wie gutem Satzbau und menschlicher Wortwahl), die sind auf meiner Freundesliste gelandet und mit einigen von denen spiele ich seit Jahren zusammen und habe dadurch immer noch Spaß an WoW.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

@TE:

Ich bin auch Tank und dein Problem ist mir nicht unbekannt. Im Normalfall halte ich auch ganz gut die Aggro, aber bei DD mit über 4k DPS kann es stellenweise auch mal kritisch werden. Bei Trashmobs wirds nicht so problematisch. Wenn alle DD über 4k fahren, dann liegt der Trash schon nach wenigen Sekunden im Staub. Bei Bossfights, wo der Kampf schon mal ein wenig länger dauert, wird es dann doch schon schwieriger. Wenn die DD volles Programm draufnuken, dann holen die sich auch schon mal die Aggro.

Besagte Stelle aus VF, die du erwähnst ist auch immer recht kritisch, wenn man als Tank zu spät am Portal ist und die Mobs ihre Laufwege dann aufteilen. Während du auf den einen Teil dein Schild geworfen hast und du dem anderen Mob hinterherrennst, um ihn einzukassieren, wird schon volles Rohr auf die anderen Mobs genuked, in der Zeit wo du diese nicht am Tanken bist.

Dass solche DD dann auf die Bitte hin kurz zu warten nicht reagieren, da hilft dann wirklich nur, diese sterben zu lassen. Bei mir läuft es auch nach dem Prinzip, wer absichtlich overnuked, der behält die Aggro. Und wer dann flamed, kommt auf ignore.

Ich denke die Problematik besteht auch darin, dass viele noch keinen Tank gespielt haben und mit der Spielmechanik eines solchen Chars nicht vertraut sind. Aber solche Leute sollten dann auf deine Bitte in der Regel reagieren.


----------



## sarika (15. September 2009)

tja, was soll man sagen. ich habe nen dd, nen heiler und einen palatank auf 80. und ich kann dem te nur zustimmen. mir ist es mehr wie einmal schon passiert, ich pull ne gruppe als tnk mit dem schild und bis ich hinlaufe seh ich schon ne saat oder nen feuerball oder sonstiges an mir vorbei fliegen. wenn die dds nicht warten können bis ich am mob bin, dann nehm ich ihnen die aggro auch nicht wieder ab. ganz einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und sowas läuft manchmal auch gildenintern ab, aber da kann man die leute wenigstens noch im ts anmaulen ^^
als heiler lass ich dem hexer nur ne erneuerung, auch wenn er sich fast mit aderlass umgebracht hat. muß er sehn wo er mehr leben her bekommt. das geht meist auch so lange gut, bis sie ein zweimal gewonhittet worden sind, wegen aggro und kein leben. danach machen sie das nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
als dd schau ich mir an was ich für nen tank hab, ist er erst relativ frisch 80 und das equipt noch nicht so dolle, laß ich ihm eben etwas zeit. ansonsten wird gewartet bis der tank am mob ist, das sollte normalerweise dann ausreichen. und wenns wie in vf ist wo sich die mobs aufteilen, schauen wo der tank mehr aggro drauf gemacht hat, dann gehts los.

das größte problem der dd´s ist, das sie nicht mehr auf den tank schauen. früher hat der tank sozusagen die gruppe durch eine ini geführt, heute macht das jeder aber selten der tank. liegt wohl auch an diesem dps wahn, dem viele verfallen sind.......der tank könnte ja mehr schaden machen wie ich......
achja, in randomgruppen geh ich mitlerweile nur noch als heiler mit, auf den stress beim tanken hab ich keine lust mehr und in der gilde weiß ich auch was meine heiler können denen vertraue ich mehr mich am leben zu erhalten als anderen.


----------



## Dolgrim (15. September 2009)

Das mit dem 'sofort Dmg machen' passiert mir auch manchmal in Inis. Man ist es aus 25er Raids nicht anders gewohnt.
Manchmal seh ich auch einfach, dass die anderen DD's nicht warten und der Tank nicht hinterherkommt, dann zieh ich extra Aggro und rette als Schurke (Nierenhieb und Entrinnen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) so die armen Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thule1291 (15. September 2009)

....und da fragt man sich wieso sich Tanks nie melden für Einsätze....hirnlose dds an allen ecken und enden...ich und meine Tank-Kollegen reagieren schon gar nicht mehr auf lf tank anfragen in den Chats...


----------



## Widock (15. September 2009)

Das sind die DD's, die Rüssi reißen, antanken, Sheep, Shakle etc. einfach nicht mehr kennen (:


----------



## Gardenstale (15. September 2009)

Wenn der Trash liegt bevor er beim DD ankommt den ist es doch egal. Und die meisten dd´s hauen soviel schaden raus das es eigfentlich oft der fall ist.
Also alles kein problem. Womit ich nur ein problem habe is wenn mache dd´s meienn selber pullen zu müßen und denken "ach der spotet den eh gleich ab" .
Dern ist es aber auch noch so ne sache ob das fremde dd´s machen oder bekannte mit denen man öfters geht und es aus spaß ist. 

so far...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (15. September 2009)

Ich tanke seit 06 und nie war tanken so leicht wie heute. Niemand muss mehr irgendwelchen CC beachten und die Tankfähigkeiten ziehen genug Aggro, sodass sofort losgeholzt werden kann. Wenn aber der Tank grad die Gruppe ancharged is doch klar, dass er nur bei einem Mob Aggro hat und wer da zu früh losholzt ist tot. Blöd auch, dass dann meist die Mobgruppe auseinanderläuft, was dem Tank die Möglichkeit zum Ziehen von Flächenaggro nimmt. 
Bei Palas und DKs ist die Flächenaggro durch Weihe/Tod und Verfall an erster Stelle, bei Kriegern kommt die Druckwelle/Donnerknall halt einen GCD später. Das sollte man wissen, wenn man losbombt, kaum dass der Krieger angecharged hat..
Neulich hatte ich einen Krieger der alten Schule als Tank, der hat zum Beispiel einen Mob gepullt (war in Hd, sich hinter eine Ecke gestellt und gewartet bis der Trash kommt. Das kannte kaum noch jemand und so gabs tote DDs, die den Trash auf dem Weg zum Tank niederbomben wollten. Sowas muss man sehen. Ich hab den Tank angeflüstert, er brauche sich da jetzt keinerlei Vorwürfe machen lassen. Denn irgendwann wird richtiges Tanken vielleicht wieder gefragt sein..


----------



## Isilrond (15. September 2009)

Am einfachsten als DD ist es immer den Tank zu assisten - meist zieht man einfach Aggro weil man das falsche Ziel angreift.


----------



## Thule1291 (15. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Denn irgendwann wird richtiges Tanken vielleicht wieder gefragt sein..



<3

*träum*


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (15. September 2009)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Am einfachsten als DD ist es immer den Tank zu assisten - meist zieht man einfach Aggro weil man das falsche Ziel angreift.



ja dann darf der Tank aber auch nicht meckern, denn marken kann man immer noch. Wenn ich Aggro ziehe und der Tank schnauzt mich an ist das meist, weil ich eine andre Mobkillfolge als er im Sinn habe und dementsprechend meine Ziele wähle. Wie auch nicht, wenn kein Totenkopp drauf ist. Bin ja nicht mit seinem Brain verlinkt.

An der Stelle möchte ich allen Tanks das Addon Quickmark ans Herz legen, damit is schnell und easy durchgemarkt.

Hier ein Link (Vorsicht, Curse.com, da sollen angeblich Viren sein, was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann):
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...quick-mark.aspx
Falls ein "Vorspann" kommt, auf aktualisieren drücken.

Totenkopp fürs erste Ziel reicht ja, durch die Flächenaggro hat man danach schon genug Aggro auf den andren Mobs.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Ja, es gibt viele DD's die zu blöd sind antanken zu lassen.

Aber genauso gibts auch Tanks, die zu blöd zum Tanken sind.

Letztens hab ich nen Krieger bei -einem- Mob 10 Sekunden antanken lassen - Flammenschock und Lavaeruption drauf - und ich hatte die Aggro. Da kann ich dann auch nix mehr machen. Es laufen, ob man es glaubt oder nicht, auch mächtig viele doofe Tanks rum.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nablek (15. September 2009)

Naja wenn ich als tank ne ini gehe dann will ich auch meine Spaß haben, das heißt natürlich das ich keinen bock darauf hab mit dds loszuziehen die meinen es ist wichtig schaden auf den Mob zu machen noch bevor der Tank die aggro richtig hat. Mal ehrlich bei dem momentanen equip is es doch total egal ob man mal n bisschen antanken lässt oder net. Wenn da n frischer 80er Tank mit den typischen "ich mach 5k dps, ich bin imba"  dds ne ini geht und permanent die aggro verliert nur weil dds es nicht drauf haben ihre aggro im zaum zu halten, dann wird der bald keinen Bock drauf haben zu tanken. Warum soll mann sich auch den stress machen zu tanken, wenn man sich danach dann doch wieder nur anhören darf dass man es eh net drauf hat und nach hause gehen soll.
Es ist die Aufgabe des DDs auf seine Aggro zu achten nicht die des Tanks, wer das nicht drauf hat der fliegt aus der gruppe und da ist es egal was fürn imba mega equip der hat, der damage is eh scheiß egal in ner hero ini. Das ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Hound (15. September 2009)

Also ich mach das so: Totenkopf auf schnell Taste gelegt, der erste wird damit markiert bis der Tod ist hab ich den Rest sicher, und wenn ein DD meint nicht auf Maintarget gehen zu müssen, warte ich bis er stirbt und hol den Mob wieder. Passiert erfahrungsgemäß einmal und dann ist gut. Klappt mit Pala-Tank wie mit Krieger.


----------



## Sapper13 (15. September 2009)

Das Problem ist, das diese DD ein Gruppenrollenspiel solo spielen. Wenn ich mich auf ne Random einlasse, dann weiss ich was mich erwartet. Das Gilt für DD, Heal und Tank. Ich hab mich da später garnicht mehr drüber aufgeregt. Habs soweit in HCs gemacht bis nur noch 1 DD und 1 Heiler da waren und die anderen schon fast rot waren. Mir ist das egal, wer aggro bekommt, darf sie behalten. Es besteht überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit so draufzuhauen, es sei denn man hat nen Penisproblem und muss ständig beweisen was fürn toller Hengst/Stute man ist. 

Ich hab mich dann immer köstlich darüber amüsiert. Ich meine ist doch total lustig. Da hat son DD die Idee im Kopf. Wenn ich jetzt ganz viel DMG mache, dann schaffen wir die ini 5 Minuten schneller. Dann haut er drauf und liegt im Dreck (pulls durch diese Leute schaute ich mir immer 2 mal an, dann bin ich aus der Gruppe raus). Hat er es dann nach 5 eigenen Toden immer noch nicht verinnerlicht, fängt das geflame an oder er geht aus der Gruppe. Ich meine Hey nen DD den bekommst Du an jeder Ecke. Ich geb mir da gar keine Mühe mich auf so Leute mit ihrem ständigen

go go alta etc.

einzulassen. ADSH ist deren Problem und nicht meins, wenn die Mama die Pillen vergessen hat, muss ich doch in meiner Freizeit das nicht ausbaden. Ganz geil sind so Aktionen wo die Typen im TS sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt ihr noch das Video wo der Köttel ausrastet, weil er Counterstrike spielen will? So ungefair gehts dann manchmal ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist doch lustig. Die denken echt man bräuchte all das gepose und getue um die Endbosse von WoW zu sehen und machen aus dem Spiel ne Religion. Wenn Du soundsoviel DPS nicht fährst dann biste nen Kackboon u.s.w. Ich meine wer sich so Schwachmaten aussetzt, der tut mir auch nicht besonders leid. Als Tank und Heiler kannste es Dir einfach aussuchen, wer Dir auf den Sack gehst, den kickste einfach und lädst nen neuen.....Und das geheule ist einfach endgeil.

Ich hab mir das angewöhnt, weil die Leute meinen Aufgrund der Virtuellenanonymität könnten sie unverschämt sein wie sie wollen. Somit schlag ich sie mit den eigenen Waffen.

;-)


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (15. September 2009)

Hound schrieb:


> Also ich mach das so: Totenkopf auf schnell Taste gelegt, der erste wird damit markiert bis der Tod ist hab ich den Rest sicher, und wenn ein DD meint nicht auf Maintarget gehen zu müssen, warte ich bis er stirbt und hol den Mob wieder. Passiert erfahrungsgemäß einmal und dann ist gut. Klappt mit Pala-Tank wie mit Krieger.



*nickt* genau so ist es auch für die DDs am besten. Diese Lösung sollte jeder Tank bevorzugen. Wer dann losbombt ehe der Totenkopf drauf ist.. naja, den würd ich dann aber wirklich kicken.


----------



## bullybaer (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt viele DD's die zu blöd sind antanken zu lassen.
> 
> Aber genauso gibts auch Tanks, die zu blöd zum Tanken sind.
> 
> ...




Gleiches Target wie der tank anvisiert?

Windschock ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (15. September 2009)

Ohne jetzt flamen zu wollen - aber wenn jemand im ersten Satz schon schreibt das er die SuFu benutzt hat und im selben Satz anmerkt das das hier kein mimimi Fred werden soll kann man diesen Thread eigentlich schon abhaken... nur mal so als Denkanstoss...


----------



## Sobe1 (15. September 2009)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen.

Selber spiele ich einen Heiler.

Der Threadersteller hat doch eigentlich das Problem gemeint, dass sich die Gruppe geteilt hat in Vio.  Das habe ich auch öfters schon aus der hinteren Reihe beobachtet. Entweder ein DD läuft anders oder die mobs teilen sich nach links/rechts auf. Wenn dann ein dd auf einen vom Tank weiter entfernten mob ballert ist oftmal so fix nicht mit spott, da der dd weiterballert und die aggro sich vom tank zurückholt.  Alles schon gesehen. 

Also totale Tankversager sieht man seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr. Teilweise sagt jemand dann, er sei frisch 80 und bitte langsam oder er versucht erst das tanken zu lernen. 

Und mal ehrlich, sowas sind die Leute die dann auf der Fliste landen und man später maximal 1-2 dds random suchen muss.

PS: Ein guter DD passt sich dem Tank an und hilft gegebenfalls etwas. Einmal waren 2 tanks ohne Dual dabei (ja, sowas gibts, hab ich absolut nix gegen), mit diversen skills hat der eine dann problemlos auch bei mobgruppen aggro gehalten.

Ach eins noch: Das Gruppenchecken direkt nachm invite find ich immer am spannendsten. Ich laufe viel in RP Klamotten rum, ergo sogut wie keine stats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   "Das wird nix!" "Der hat ja nur 7k mana"  Kick ohne kommentar und sowas, bevor ich mich rechtfertigen kann (Mittlerweile hab ich den Ausrüstungsmanager immer die sets gespeichert). hehe.  Wenn die keinen Ulduar 25er MT healer haben wollen dann nicht...  Hatte letztends auch jemanden, der fragte auch nach, aber anders als erwartet meinte er es sei einen Versuch wert. Die 4 anderen waren Freunde und alle frische 80er.   Sehr nette Nacht gewesen trotz mal paar Wipes^^

edit: WotanGop (2 unter mir)          Jo, ich mache desöfteren auch DMG nebenbei manchmal knacke ich die 7-9% am Gesamtschaden oder stehe dumm rum und sitz gemütlich am PC mit paar gelegentlichen Heals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Aber Recht haste mit den Heros, es langweilt nur noch und rein gehe ich nur wenn ich mal Lust zu hab oder gilde hilfe braucht. Die Tanks dürfen ruhig hetzen solange ich mana hab. Meistens sehe ich aber das einer kurz mich anklickt oder zu mir guckt. Bis jetzt sinds nur DDs die negativ auffallen *hust  duck* oder meinen voll mit endgame items nem angehenden tank die Lust daran zu nehmen...


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> Gleiches Target wie der tank anvisiert?



Es war nur -ein- Target ^^
Genau das wars ja..

Windschock ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stimmt jau, hab ich auch gemacht. Dann hab ich erneut 10 Sek dmg-stop gemacht (Aschenbecher von draußen rein geholt) - weitergecastet und als das Teil bei 50% war hatte ich schon wieder aggro -.- Und es warn seltsamerweise nur 2x Rüssi zerreißen drauf.. obwohl der Kampf da bestimmt schon ne Minute ging..


----------



## WotanGOP (15. September 2009)

Also mit meinem Tank nehm ich es persönlich, wenn mir ein DD einen Mob klaut und dementsprechend tanke ich auch. Ich für meinen Teil will, daß meine DDs von Sekunde null an mit 100% draufballern, so wie ich auch direkt auf 100% gehe. Natürlich ist das ein schlechter Vergleich mit einem Tank, der frisch ist, oder nur Hero/Naxx Equip hat. Natürlich hat der gegen Ulduar/PDK-DDs keine Chance. Aber das alte Sprichwort: wenn der DD stirbt, ist er selbst schuld, trifft dann ganz klar wieder zu.
Ich bin auch einer jener Tanks, die durch die Instanzen hetzen. Bisher hat sich aber noch keiner beschwert, auch kein Heiler. Ich bin in einer 5er Instanz auch eher bequem zu heilen. Manchmal wird es zwar eng, aber dann hab ich ja noch meine Knöpfe, zum überleben. Ich muß dann aber Vollgas geben. Ansonsten sind die Instanzen viel zu langweilig. Man geht doch da echt nur rein, wegen der 2 Triumphmarken. Und was soll man sich da groß aufhalten? Schnell machen und ein Wettrennen mit den DDs liefern, ist wenigstens ein kleiner Anreiz. Je nach Instanz kann ich im Schaden nämlich ziemlich gut mithalten. Und nicht wenige Heiler machen auch Schaden.
Problematisch wird es höchstens dann, wenn ich mehrere Gruppen zusammenziehen will und die DDs zu früh Schaden machen und die Mobs der ersten Gruppe zu sich ziehen, während ich noch auf dem Weg bin, die anderen zu pullen. Aber dafür gibt es ja die Spotts. Die meisten DDs hören dann aber auch drauf, wenn man ihnen mitteilt, daß sie kurz warten sollen, weil man mehrere Gruppen zusammenziehen will.
DDs mit denen ich öfters unterwegs bin und die mich kennen, ballern allgemein aber eher wild herum, als Randoms, weil sie eben wissen, wie es geht. Wenn ich mit meinem Hexer unterwegs bin und ich kenne den Tank gut, dann ziehe ich auch durch. Meistens nehme ich mir irgendeinen Mob und ziehe durch, in dem Bewußtsein, daß der Mob zu 90% tot ist, bevor er mich in Nahkampfreichweite hat. Und wenn das eben mal nicht klappt und ich sterbe, dann bin ich selbst schuld. Anders geht es aber auch nicht, ohne den Spaß an einer Pflicht-5er-Instanz zu verlieren. Zerstörungshexer sind halt Aggrosäue par exelance.
Bei Random-Tanks würde ich das natürlich nicht so machen. Aber wenn man sich kennt und etwas Spaß haben will, dann sind die Grenzen ganz andere. Ich lach auch drüber, wenn mir unsere Schurkin Schurkenhandel verpaßt, wenn ich mit dem Hexer mit bin. Es hat allerdings ein paar Tode gedauert, bis ich mal kapiert habe, wieso immer alle Mobs direkt zu mir kommen, auch wenn ich gar nichts gemacht habe. Naja, DDs und ihr Spielzeug.
Da hilft als Tank, der ja eine Gruppe anführt, nur, ein Machtwort zu sprechen, wenn man etwas anders haben will. Entweder sind die DDs vernünftig und hören darauf, oder du kannst sie getrost aus der Gruppe kicken. Denn egal, was für Blödsinn man gerne machen will, der Tank hat das Sagen. Und soviel Selbstbewußtsein, das durchzusetzen, muß ein Tank schon haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hound (15. September 2009)

Leider Vergessen viele DD´s auch das Sie 2 Aufgaben haben.

1.Schaden Machen (das klappt ja noch)

2. Schaden vermeiden (oft gehört selten gesehen)


----------



## Sapper13 (15. September 2009)

Nachtrag:

Man merkt aber schon wir hier Einige es wenigstens versuchen sich auf die anderen Einzustellen. Das gibt doch im Grunde für die nächste Generation der Onlinerollenspiele Hoffnung findet ihr nicht auch.

Ich meine innerhalb der "Gilden" gehts ja schon teilweise recht gut, aber dieses Randomgerprahle ohne dabei mal auf das Equip der Schlüsselklassen zu schauen, das ist mir jedesmal suspekt vorgekommen.

Aber hey die Leute von Buffed leben davon das ihr euch hier jeden Tag im Kreis bewegt und euch den Frust von Seele schreibt. Obs der WoW aufhörer ist (fast close) oder der Tank der nicht Tanken kann und um Verständnis kämpft, der DD der berichtet wie schlecht die Tanks sind, der Heiler der plötzlich festgestellt hat das es mehr als 2 Heilzauber pro Klasse gibt....ja der Kreislauf der Wunder in diesem Forum ist einfach gigantisch. Es nur ein Deja Vu zu nennen wäre falsch ich nenne es schon Deja wow wow.

Egal Leute ich bin so froh das ich mir den ganzen krampf und Kuscheltiere ohne Haare, Hormongesteuerte Teenager die 20 jährige Studentinnen anbaggern (GZSZ) und Zivilversagende Despoten nicht mehr geben brauch. Das Spiel und WoW hatte schon was, ist einfach ausgelutscht. Son AION oder was auch immer fürn Dreck danach kommt, ist einfach nur der 10 versuch auf den Zug aufzuspringen. 

Wenn man jeden Fisch und jede Quest und jeden Mob mindestens 10 mal gekilled hat in WoW dann ist einfach nix mehr da. Da können die Leute von Blizzard am Ende von mir aus Vael und Ragi in Cata nen Breakdance veranstalten lassen, es ist einfach nur immer wieder das Gleiche (Anubarak in WotLK 4 mal vorhanden xD) vorher sogar schon Pre BC. Mal ehrlich ist schon nicht gerade nen Oskar für Kreativität wert.

Egal ich wünsch euch noch viele lustige Stunden mit Leuten die das SPiel viel zu ernst nehmen und macht sie richtig schön lang und zeichnet mal ein paar Aufreger für Youtube auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Ich tanke seit 06 und nie war tanken so leicht wie heute. Niemand muss mehr irgendwelchen CC beachten und die Tankfähigkeiten ziehen genug Aggro, sodass sofort losgeholzt werden kann. Wenn aber der Tank grad die Gruppe ancharged is doch klar, dass er nur bei einem Mob Aggro hat und wer da zu früh losholzt ist tot. Blöd auch, dass dann meist die Mobgruppe auseinanderläuft, was dem Tank die Möglichkeit zum Ziehen von Flächenaggro nimmt.
> Bei Palas und DKs ist die Flächenaggro durch Weihe/Tod und Verfall an erster Stelle, bei Kriegern kommt die Druckwelle/Donnerknall halt einen GCD später. Das sollte man wissen, wenn man losbombt, kaum dass der Krieger angecharged hat..
> Neulich hatte ich einen Krieger der alten Schule als Tank, der hat zum Beispiel einen Mob gepullt (war in Hd, sich hinter eine Ecke gestellt und gewartet bis der Trash kommt. Das kannte kaum noch jemand und so gabs tote DDs, die den Trash auf dem Weg zum Tank niederbomben wollten. Sowas muss man sehen. Ich hab den Tank angeflüstert, er brauche sich da jetzt keinerlei Vorwürfe machen lassen. Denn irgendwann wird richtiges Tanken vielleicht wieder gefragt sein..




Absolutes /sign

Nach der von dir beschriebenen Tankmethode gehe auch ich ab und an vor. Gerade wenn Caster in der Pull-Gruppe sind, dann läuft man halt mal um die Ecke, damit die Caster auch nachlaufen. Das raffen manche Leute wirklich nicht. Dass manche Leute aus Versehen Aggro ziehen, weil sie den Tank nicht assisten, liegt halt zum Teil daran, dass man heute ja keine Symbole mehr verteilt, wie es früher noch der Fall war. Aber selbst ohne Symbole ist es möglich das Ziel des Tanks ausfindig zu machen. Einfach Tank anklicken und Taste "F" drücken, schon hat man das Target des Tanks im Visier.

Aber viele DD missachten auch die Symbole. Bin schon oft in Azjol Hero gewesen, wo es ja üblich ist in den Mobgruppen vor dem ersten Boss immer erst die Scharmützler zu legen, wegen Random-Aggro. Da schwebt dann wunderschön ein Totenkopf über dem Mob aber einige DD missachten das einfach (ich kann mit Hilfe eines Addons sehen, welches Ziel meine Gruppenmitglieder im Visier haben). Dasselbe gilt auch bei PDC Hero vor dem zweiten Boss. Da sollten ja immer die Priester zuerst down gehen, aber stellenweise wird auch darauf nicht geachtet. Dann bekomme ich Mindcontroll von den Priestern reingehauen, verliere die komplette Aggro und die Gruppe stirbt dann. Und ich werde dafür verantwortlich gemacht, ich könne die Aggro nicht halten.

Aber zu der Aussage, dass man in Zukunft vllt. mal wieder so tanken müsse wie früher, das fände ich auch sehr geil! Ich bin zwar kein Tank seit Classic, aber zu BC-Zeiten habe ich mir meinen Pala-Tank gemacht. Instanzen wie Zerschmetterte Hallen oder Schattenlabyrinth waren eine wirklich angenehme Herausforderung ^^ . 

Need CC und Schlachtzugssymbole!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CorDiaz (15. September 2009)

aber da muss ich als dk dd mal was zu sagen. die tanks haben sich den ruf nicht umsonnst aufgebaut. ich hatte schon tanks die waren schneller mit pullen als ich nachlaufen konnte. zugegeben, sie waren gut ausgerüstet und verstanden ihr werk. ich finde zu 95% einen tank der das kann und zwar random. es ist also möglich auch für den 0815 tank. und dann gewöhnt man sich so ein verhalten eben an. 
verständlich das wenn ich feststelle das ich einen tank aus den restlichen 5% bekommen habe und dann sterbe das ich meine reppkosten trage. und wenn der tank voll gejammert wird er könne nichts: auf durchzug schallten liebe "haumich" büchsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der dd ist auf euch angewiesen nicht andersrum


----------



## WotanGOP (15. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Aber zu der Aussage, dass man in Zukunft vllt. mal wieder so tanken müsse wie früher, das fände ich auch sehr geil! Ich bin zwar kein Tank seit Classic, aber zu BC-Zeiten habe ich mir meinen Pala-Tank gemacht. Instanzen wie Zerschmetterte Hallen oder Schattenlabyrinth waren eine wirklich angenehme Herausforderung ^^ .
> 
> Need CC und Schlachtzugssymbole!!!
> 
> ...


Au ja. ZH = Palas Paradise
Die Instanz hat immer riesen Spaß gemacht, zu tanken. Mehr als jede andere damals.
Die größte Herausforderung aber war TdM hero. nirgendwo sonst mußte man soviel mit CC arbeiten. Aber Spaß gemacht hat auch die immer, weil sie eben nicht ganz so einfach war.
Wenn 5er Instanzen heute so wären, würden sie auch mehr Spaß machen und nicht so langweilig sein. Damals hieß es bei uns in der Gilde immer nach dem Raid: "Hat noch jemand Lust auf was, was Spaß macht"? Und die Anwtorten: "ZH?", "ZH?", "ZH?", "ZH?"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teubi (15. September 2009)

Also mir als Tank ist es völlig egal ob mir die dd´s zeit lassen anzutanken! Als warri brauche ich grad mal ne halbe Sekunde um ne 5-6 mob starke Gruppe so anzuturteln dass die mich nie wieder verlssen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Eventuelle caster anstürmen - Donnerknall - Schockwelle - mit deep wounds Skillung und Glyphe, Spalten spammen und kein dd der welt klaut mir noch die aggro.

mfg Teubi

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...gun&n=Teubi


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (15. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Au ja. ZH = Palas Paradise
> .................. "Hat noch jemand Lust auf was, was Spaß macht"? Und die Anwtorten: "ZH?", "ZH?", "ZH?", "ZH?"...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ZH war mit meinem Krieger schon recht schwer. Wie viele andere Krieger hab ich probiert, den Trash ohne CC zu tanken. Dazu musste man halt mehrfach das Target switchen. Donnerknall betraf damals nur 3 Ziele (oder4?) und hat bei weitem nicht so gut Aggro aufgebaut wie heute.
Man wurde von Runde zu Runde besser aber eine random Gruppe zu finden war schlecht.
Niemand wollte dort einen Kriegertank..
Tanken war teilweise schwere Arbeit, zumal es sich über Stunden hinziehen konnte. Und genau das war die Herausforderung.


----------



## Shileen (15. September 2009)

also ich kenne erlich gesagt keine tanks mehr die wirklich aggro probleme haben....

letztens bin ich aus langeweile mal wieder turm hc gegangen und da hat nen pala getankt mit wirklich schlechten equip doch selbst dieser hat 1a getankt...

Also ich würde sagen das seit Wotlk kein Tank mehr probs hat die mobs an sich zu binden.... besonders der Palatank....


----------



## bullybaer (15. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es war nur -ein- Target ^^




War eher als Spass gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war neulich mit meinem Schurken mit nem Pala als Tank in HdB nonhero. Ich hatte auch immer wieder die 
Aggro und habe ihn dann darauf hingewiesen doch mal Zorn anzumachen. Nach 3-4 wipser hab ichs aufgegeben.

Gibt halt auch paar Spaten. Generell denke ich DDs sollten aber schon etwas Rücksicht auf Tanks nehmen gerade auch wenn der Equipunterschied evtl. auch zum Aggroverlust führen kann. 

Bei gildeninternen hero runs wird sich natürlich spassmäßig gefoppt und sich gegenseitig manchmal versucht die Aggro zu klauen. Wobei da manchmal dann der Heiler ein Machtwort spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (15. September 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> ZH war mit meinem Krieger schon recht schwer. Wie viele andere Krieger hab ich probiert, den Trash ohne CC zu tanken. Dazu musste man halt mehrfach das Target switchen. Donnerknall betraf damals nur 3 Ziele (oder4?) und hat bei weitem nicht so gut Aggro aufgebaut wie heute.
> Man wurde von Runde zu Runde besser aber eine random Gruppe zu finden war schlecht.
> Niemand wollte dort einen Kriegertank..
> Tanken war teilweise schwere Arbeit, zumal es sich über Stunden hinziehen konnte. Und genau das war die Herausforderung.


Anfangs, ohne so pralles T5-Equip war es das für den Paladin auch noch. Da hast du in ZH die Mobgruppen, die bis zu 7 Mobs beinhalten, nämlich nicht lange komplett in deiner Weihe getankt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür haben die zu sehr zugehauen. Und in TdM war es das gleiche, nur mit Magieschaden. Ich war auf der Jagd nach dem Kolben jeden Tag in TdM hero, manchmal 4 Stunden, weil nicht jede Gruppe dazu taugte, den zweiten oder dritten Boss zu legen. Manchmal war es zum verzweifeln, aber allgemein war es, dank der Herausforderung, immer mit Spaß verbunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. September 2009)

Schlimmer find ichs, wenn die DD's aufs Purchen vergessen, keine Adds downmachen, keine Zauber unterbrechen, etc etc. Weil sie im Dmgmeter unbedingt obn sein wolln..


----------



## Murloc22 (15. September 2009)

Hm also mir is dass mit meinem Palatank (frisch 80er war aber crit immun )  auch schon mal passiert in meinem Fall war es auch einn Hexer (der t8,5 equipt war)er flamte mich auch immer warum ich die aggro nicht halte nach dem das zum 3 mal passiert war sagte der das is mir zu kindisch (ruhestein ,gruppe leaven ,offline) wir andern wunderten uns alle warum er raus ging Danach ging alles gemütlich weiter und wir hatten keinen einzigen wipe mehr


----------



## Immondys (15. September 2009)

Ein Klasse des Tanks möchte ich auch noch erwähnen - den Chuck Norris Tank

Ein Chuck Tank, um ihn mal so zu nennen, braucht keine Aggro aufbauen, er ist die Aggro.

Die DD können noch soviel Schaden draufhauen wie sie möchten, Chuck steht vor ihnen und haut weiter drauf.

Ein Chuck Tank braucht keine Heilung, denn er nimmt keinen Schaden.

Spass beiseite - wenn du richtig Equipt bzw. durchgesockelt bist und den Mobs als erster vors Bein getreten hast sollte eigentlich nichts schiefgehen. Schnapp dir doch mal eine Gruppe aus deiner Gilde, erzähl ihnen von dem Vorfall und versuche das einfach mal in der gleichen Ini nachzustellen. Dann sollte sich ja zeigen wo der Fehler liegt und ob es Verbesserungspotential gibt.

In diesem Sinne werter Kollege das alte Schlachtenmotto der Plattendosen:

"Tank vor"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. September 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Ein Chuck Tank, um ihn mal so zu nennen, braucht keine Aggro aufbauen, er ist die Aggro.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol, nice ... Need ^^


----------



## Taksoa (15. September 2009)

Ja das Problem habe ich auch ab und an. 
ich erinner mich an einen Vio run. Ich weiß zwar das es nicht schwer ist als DK Aggro zu ziehn, aber wenn ich grade Tod und Verfall reingehaun hab und nen Warri DD sehe der SOFORT Wirbel benutzt und dann Aggro zieht, dann geht mir auch die Hutschnur hoch^^
Sry aber auch als DK brauch man seine 1-2 Sek zum antanken. Denn ich kann ja nicht inerhalb von 0.001 Sek über 10k Aggro ziehn^^

Gut, der DK Tank ist nur mein Twink und mein Main ist meine Eule. Und ich charge nur drauf los wenn ich den Tank kenne und weiß das ich das so schnell macen kann. Wenn ich den nicht kenne, dann warte ich auch immer so 1-2 Sek.

Weiß auch nicht wo das Problem der DD´s ist, antanken zu lassen^^


So long...Takki


----------



## Andi111 (15. September 2009)

hallo zusammen

als altegedienter kriegertank mal was von mir dazu.

seit wotlk ist es für jede tankklasse sehr einfach geworden die aggro schnell und auf mehrere mobs gleichzeitig aufzubauen... auch beim krieger. donnerknall, schockwelle, spalten (mit glyphe dann auf drei mobs), verwüsten (mit glyphe auf 2 mobs)...  
daher kommt leider die einstellung bei einigen (sicher nicht allen) dds schnell (einige leider sofort) draufzuholzen.

ich markiere seit wotlk auch kaum noch die gruppen, cc braucht man auch nicht mehr (leider, denn so ist der anspruch an eine gruppe stark gesunken und es entstand dieser "wir rushen durch alles durch und holzen alles um" gedanke).

nur das erste ziel das down gehen soll wird noch mit nem totenkopf markiert. da weiß jeder dd, ok den zu erst. auf dem rest der mobgruppe habe ich genug aggro bis der totenkopf down ist und jeder dd kann nach lust und laune auf alles draufholzen.

und ausserdem gibt es auch noch addons wie omen....auf die man achten sollte

es gibt aber ein paar dinge die es dem tank auch heute noch ermöglichen entspannt zu tanken...

1. man bewegt sich zu den mobs mit sturmangriff (krieger), das verschafft einen kleinen zeitvorsprung und man hat donnerknall und schockwelle schon drauf bis die loslegen. danach meist nur noch verwüsten und spalten mit herostrike und donnerknall und schockwelle auf cd halten. beim pala dürfte es mit seinen fähigkeiten ähnlich funktionieren.

2. der TANK gibt vor wo du gruppe gepullt und getötet wird. jeder dd der wo anderes rumturnt und nicht darauf achtet, dass der tank vor ihm steht... selber schuld und schöne grüße an bob, da gibt es bei randomgruppen von mir auch keinen spott... lernen und verstehen ist dann angesagt.

3. gehen wir mal davon aus jeder spielt seinen klasse in ihren möglichkeiten und baut keine großen böcke dann gelten immer noch die alten regeln:
    - stirbt der tank ist der heiler schuld
    - stirbt der heiler ist der tank schuld
    - stirbt der dd ist er selber schuld (oder der hunter ;-) )

4. liebe dds, der spott ist keine standardfunktion sondern eine rettungsfunktion falls mal was schief geht... es sei denn es ist ein boss der randomaggro hat und spottbar ist. dann halte ich denn spott auch auf cd. auf t9 ist nicht umsonst eine verkürzung des spott-cd.

also liebe dds, der tank vor euch ist dazu da euch zu schützen, macht es ihm nicht unnötig schwer in dem ihr eurer dps-geilheit freien lauf lasst ;-)

jeder dd der stirbt und dann erstmal den heiler anschaut, bitte erst überlegen ob im eigenen handeln etwas falsch war.

liebe tanks, sich nach einem wipe immer fragen hab ich alles getan um die aggro schnell zu steigern (fürs aggro halten des tanks ist nicht der tank sondern die dds zuständig) und es dem heiler leichter zu machen (jeder tank hat fähigleiten den auf ihn kommenden schaden zu reduzieren)

liebe heiler, immer nach einem wipe fragen habe ich mein bestes getan um die gruppe am leben zu halten, sprich die richtige rotation und priorität wenn ich heile. im zwiefels fall immer den tank ;-)

grüsse


----------



## -sonixx- (15. September 2009)

na das sind ja alles "schöne" aussichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . bin auch grad dabei mir ein tank zu basteln, ist aber erst 70, hab also noch 10 lvl in denen sich die dd's ändern können (man darf ja hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hagriel (15. September 2009)

ganz ehrlich?

dieses thema ist so alt wie WoW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gilt die alte regel:
1. der tank lässt alle reggen, dann pullt er
2. stirbt der tank, ist (meist) der heiler schuld
3. stirbt der heiler, ist (meist) der tank schuld - wenn die dd nicht rumrotzen, was das zeug hält
4. stirbt der dd, ist er's selber schuld!
5. treffen die punkte 1-4 nicht zu, war's der jäger!

sich als tank mit dem heiler abzustimmen, falls der/die dd es nach mehrfacher anmahnung nicht geregelt bekommen, die aggro auf dem tank zu halten, und den entsprechenden dd dann verrecken zu lassen ist absolut ok und trägt auch zur erheiterung des abends bei.
bei ganz hartnäckigen gesellen wird auch nicht gerezzt, dann kann sich der dd auf dem rückweg in die innie überlegen, wie er es besser machen kann!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ansonsten beherzige die goldenen wow-regeln:
- gehe nie mit randoms in innies
- falls du doch mit randoms in innies gehst setze das schlimmste voraus und du wirst bestätigt werden
- nehme mindestens 2 leute aus der gilde/friendlist mit, dann könnt ihr deppen kicken und ersatz suchen

ansonsten hat fast jeder dd mittlerweile nen (temporären) aggroreset (totstellen, vanish, verblassen... etc)
nutz er diese nicht.... kann man wenigstens mal wieder ein par tränen an der leiche eines gefallenen kameraden vergießen

tante Edith meint mal wieder: du warst zu laaaangsaaaam, haggie! (siehe andi111)


----------



## pixeljedi (15. September 2009)

ich kann mich an zeiten errinnern da wurde erst dann DMG gefahren wenn der Tank 5 mal rüssi zerreissen drauf hatte
ansonsten gabs anschiss vom Raidleader,heut is man schon froh wenn man beim anstürmen oder pullen nicht schon
von einem bruzel,brutzelpyro etc überholt wird.
Darum seh ich das genauso wie Hagriel:



Hagriel schrieb:


> ansonsten beherzige die goldenen wow-regeln:
> - gehe nie mit randoms in innies
> - falls du doch mit randoms in innies gehst setze das schlimmste voraus und du wirst bestätigt werden
> - nehme mindestens 2 leute aus der gilde/friendlist mit, dann könnt ihr deppen kicken und ersatz suchen


 

mfg klaina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joszy (15. September 2009)

hab selber nen tank und kenne das problem zu gut... meistens bei randoms

ey alder mach ma schneller ich hab kei zeit (wortlaut)

pull ma mea

wenn ich mir dann noch mein recount anschaue und sehe was die DDs da für einen schaden ablassen
(habe nen palatank) weiß ich wieviel ich der grp zutrauen kann... immer ein auge auf des heilers mana

ist der schnell oom... muss ich halt langsamer vorgehen

aber man hat ja keine zeit heutzutage... alle wollen mal schnell durchrushen...marken fix farmen
nur noch stupides draufbolzen ohne großartig sich anstrengen zu müssen.

kein cc....kein unterbrechen... keine adds mehr kloppen... fast gar nichts mehr
und als palatank soll ich tanken heilen decursen unterbrechen kaffee bereitstellen???

ich selber achte drauf das der heiler nichts abbekommt... und die DDs sollen nicht nur darauf achten
das sie am boss 10 sekunden burst rausknallen, 1. platz im recount haben und plötzlich umkippen


----------



## Morbash (15. September 2009)

Mh,

Ich spiele einen Krieger Tank seit Release und es war noch nie so einfach Aggro zu halten wie in WOTLK.
Irgendwie kenne ich diese Probleme nicht - da dürfen auch die 4k dps dd's draufbolzen bis sie schwarz werden...
Einzig wenn 3 AoE dd's in der Gruppe sind ist muss man ein wenig arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegenzug finde ich es immer etwas ermüdend wenn die Gruppe (inklusive Heiler) zu träge ist...

Die "Anleitung" oben mit Anstürmen, Donnerknall, Schockwelle etc. ist brauchbar, jetzt muss für den TE nur noch was vergleichbares von Seiten der Pala-Tanks kommen und alle sind glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> ich kann mich an zeiten errinnern da wurde erst dann DMG gefahren wenn der Tank 5 mal rüssi zerreissen drauf hatte
> ansonsten gabs anschiss vom Raidleader,heut is man schon froh wenn man beim anstürmen oder pullen nicht schon
> von einem bruzel,brutzelpyro etc überholt wird.
> Darum seh ich das genauso wie Hagriel:
> ...


naja, das war zu MC Zeiten so, aber in dem Thread gehts um 5er, Thema verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (15. September 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Als guter Tank mit ner guten gruppe brauchst du in HCs nicht mal mehr Pausen. Wir haben gestern Ocu (war daily) mit Jagt ihn! achiev. gemacht ohne auch nur irgendwo halt zu machen, zu reggen oder ähnliches. Der Trash fällt innerhalb von ein paar secs um.
> 
> Kommt halt auf die Gruppe drauf an.



Das ist es ebend. keiner brauch "pausen" zum reggen. Mana reggst du genug beim laufen zwischen den gruppen. das einzige wobei der heiler ebend probs bekommt is wenn der tank zu viel overheal fressen muss weil er sonnst umkippt. Und sonnst wüsst ich auch keine hero, wo man als dd oder heiler voll mana braucht.

Und zum antanken(5er hero): Ok bosse kann man 3-4 sec. antanken lassen. und dann is die aggro doch save.
Aber bei trash seh ich wirklich kein grund mehr. inzwischen kann sich doch jede klasse selbst nochmal den ar... retten wenn er/sie zu viel dmg bekommt und sofort nach dem "rettungs" cd is der trash doch eh schon tot.


----------



## Caldion (15. September 2009)

Auffällig ist für mich, dass diese oder ähnliche Probleme nur mit Randoms bestehen. Ein Hinweis oder eine Bitte, sich der dem Spiel der Gruppe anzupassen verpufft regelmäßig in der virtuellen Luft Nordends. Allerdings bringt es auch nichts, diese Spieler "disziplinieren" zu wollen.

Für mich gibt es inzwischen zwei Grundsätze:

1. Nie mehr mit Randoms gehen; 

2. Sollte es sich dennoch nicht vermeiden lassen:  Die Suchfunktion ist voll von DD, da anscheinend kaum noch jemand tanken oder heilen will. Also hat man alle Zeit der Welt, sich seine Mitstreiter auszusuchen. Stellt sich heraus, dass Heißsporne, unflätige Typen oder andere Stresser dabei sind - und tschüß. Sollen sie dann weiter in der Warteliste schmoren...


----------



## pixeljedi (15. September 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, das war zu MC Zeiten so, aber in dem Thread gehts um 5er, Thema verfehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm,ich wollt damit eigentlich sagen ,das man dem tank grundsetzlich etwas zeit zum antanken lassen sollte

ok das bsp. war etwas falsch gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg


----------



## Lycos79 (15. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nur eines der zisch Herogrp gänge die ich hatte seit Patch 3.2, *ich beherrsche meinen Tank*,.........



....halte ich für eine klassische Fehleinschätzung nachdem ich mir Deine Paladina im Arsenal einmal zu Gemüte geführt habe. Abgesehen davon, dass Du offensichtlich NICHTS von Deiner Klasse verstanden hast schaffst Du es ja nicht mal wenigstens Skillungen, Sockelungen und Enchants anderer Protection-Paladine zu kopieren. Nicht das ich soetwas gut heiße aber das Du einen beschissenen Aggro-Aufbau hast sieht jeder der halbwegs Ahnung von Paladinen hat.

Um Dir nur mal *FÜRS ERSTE* drei Tips zu geben:

- Verskillt!!!
- Mungo??? WTF!
- Nur Ausdauersockel bei dem Equipstand??? NOOOO-GOOOOOO! 

Also Foren lesen, Guides lesen oder wenigstens kopieren. Dann kannst Du noch mal über böse DD's weinen. Vorher lieber nicht mehr.

Tschüss jesacht


----------



## Stevesteel (15. September 2009)

das war wohl selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (15. September 2009)

Es gib solche und solche Tanks und DD's
Tanks z.b. die Trotz irreführung nicht in der Lage sind die Aggro zu halten, meistens Todesritter.
DD's die trotz zurückhaltung immer noch die Aggro bekommen.
Tanks die die Aggro sehr gut halten, dann aber rummaulen, das sie im Damage vorne liegen, weil  die DD's sich zurück halten.
DD's die rummaulen weil sie im DM nicht vorne liegen weil der Tank halt besser ist.
Und dann die total bekloppten kacknoobigen Tanks, Heiler, DD's, die einfach eine Gruppe verlassen weil es mal schief geht, oder die Bosse nicht im sekundentakt fallen.  Zum Schluss die Affenä**che die alles besser wissen wollen. 
WoW ist kein Spiel mehr, sondern Krieg zwischen den Spielern einer Fraktion.


----------



## saturicon (15. September 2009)

Ich verstehe denn TE..mir fällt auf das vorallem hexer die angewohnheit haben 0,001 sek.
Nach dem pull sofort ihren aoe spruch raushauen.

Mir ist das letztens in hds hero passiert. der hexer musste schon blöd gucken als ich als tank 
Denn mop, nach seinen aggro klau, links liegen gelassen habe und ihn 4 runentypen vermöbelten.

Gelernt hat er nix draus und nach dem 4 oder 5 tot hat er die grp verlassen und wir machten zu 4 
Die ini fertig.

Ich sage immer wenn ein dd aggro klaut darf er sie ruhig behalten.


----------



## Minotauer (15. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> WoW ist kein Spiel mehr, sondern Krieg zwischen den Spielern einer Fraktion.



Leider sehr wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird nur noch kluggeschissen, angegeben, beschissen, geflamed etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spieler werden immer egoistischer - aber das liegt evtl auch am spiel selber, weil man nicht mehr abhaengig von anderen leuten oder einem guten ruf ist.

Es geht ja alles random und gilden kann man auch schneller als seine unterhosen wechseln.


----------



## AverageGuy (15. September 2009)

Geisterfahreralarm im Radio. Sagt der Fahrer zum Beifahrer: "Von wegen, ein Geisterfahrer - hier sind DUTZENDE!"

In diesem Sinne: wer ständig ein Problem mit anderen hat, ist wahrscheinlich selbst schuld. Dann hilft

Klassenforen lesen (da lernt man, das eigene Spiel zu verbessern)
Freundlich bleiben (das lernen manche schon als Kind)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCv0cRSdh68


----------



## Silmarilli (15. September 2009)

Da ich seit neuestem auch Palatank bin (Palaheiler is doof geworden :-) ) und bisher nur Bärchen kannte muss ich sagen als Pala is es schon einiges anders.

DD's die drauf bolzen bevor der Mob bei mir ist kann ich leider nur ins Reich der Toten hinterher lachen.

das is auch genau der unterschied ... der krieger/bär charged den Mob an. der Pala schießt hin und wartet bis der Mob da ist. und in der zeit holzen die lustigen DD's drauf bis ihnen die Rep-Kosten zu viel werden.

Vote 4 Pala-Charge :-) dann hama das problem auch gelöst

lg Sily

ps : 
Zitat: MoonFrost  	Geschrieben: Heute, 12:15
Das ist es ebend. keiner brauch "pausen" zum reggen. Mana reggst du genug beim laufen zwischen den gruppen. das einzige wobei der heiler ebend probs bekommt is wenn der tank zu viel overheal fressen muss weil er sonnst umkippt



der satz verwirrt mich. entweder ich muss viel heilen weil der Tank viel leben fehlt oder eben nicht aber wenn der Tank 100 % hat heil ich den nicht - (würde ja overheal erzeugen)

Meine Tanks sind für Hero's mehr als geeignet aber trotzdem hatte ich letztens einen Priester im hero-Turm der quasi nach jeder trash-gruppe nur noch 20 % Mana hatte. und wenn ein heiler für ne Trash-Grupp 80 % braucht muss ich davon ausgehen das er für die nächste Trash-Gruppe auch 80 % braucht also wart ich bis er getrunken hat.
aber fragt mich bitte nicht was er mit seinem mana gemacht hat - ich weiss es nicht.

Es gibt in jeder Sparte sehr viele "Spezialisten" da muss man als Random-Hero-Geher einfach durch


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (15. September 2009)

AverageGuy schrieb:


> Freundlich bleiben (das lernen manche schon als Kind)




Also... das mag ich heutzutage ein wenig anzweifeln, wenn ich mir zum einen diverse Posts generell hier im Forum anschaue, mir Spieler in WoW betrachte oder auch Kinder in der Öffentlichkeit sehe.

Freundlichkeit lernen eben viele nicht mehr als Kind. Aber vllt. mache ja auch ich nur diese Erfahrung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. September 2009)

Ja, und wer es als kind nicht gelernt hat muss es als erwachsener lernen, und nicht kiddies beschimpfen^^


----------



## buffsplz (15. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> seid dem addon is jede inni in 30min clear. da will keiner auf pull oder auf langsame antanks warten.




Könnte ja auch sein, dass der ein oder andere seinen Tank erst später hochgespielt hat? Oder vllt auch so ganz einfach "langsamer" spielt? Oder gar ein Neueinsteiger, ein Newbie ist? Oder ein Reroller, der keinen Bock mehr auf seinen Alli hat und nicht bis zum Fraktionswechsel warten will? Jaa, man muss den Leuten keine Chance geben. Wenn Sie es bis heute nicht geschafft haben Ulduar und PdOK25hc zu clearen, dann haben sie es einfach nicht verdient, sind N00bs, langsam, unfähig was sonst....

Mich wundert es bei solchen Statements nicht, wenn es heist "Ich such seit Stunden einen Tank und finde keinen". Ja, tanken ist soooo einfach....

....warum spielen dann nicht mehr Leute tank? Achja, da fehlen die grossen Zahlen. Da muss man auch etwas "Verantwortung" übernehmen. Ausserdem wird man ja auch sobald etwas mal nicht so optimal läuft direkt von den werten Mitspielern zugeflamed. DDs machen grundsätzlich keine Fehler. Zumindest keine, die eventuell tragische Auswirkungen haben.

Ok, ich geb zu, es gibt auch unter den Tanks Spieler, die vielleicht eine andere Klasse oder Rolle übernehmen sollten. Oder vielleicht ein ganz anderes Spiel. Wenn ich es will, klaue ich mit meiner Kriegerin auch einem Bärchen oder Pala die Aggro. Aber das muss doch nicht sein. Es ist ein MMO , also Multi-Player Spiel, wo man sich auf andere einstellen muss und sich anpassen muss. Und wenn der Tank das schwächste Glied in der Kette ist, dann muss man sich auch als Fuälli-Eppig-over9000-dpsler darauf einstellen. Das hat was mit Respekt zu tun. Und respektiert werden wollen wir alle.

Wer das nicht kann, darf entweder HKO oder irgendnen Offline-Egoshooter spielen....


----------



## Rolandos (15. September 2009)

AverageGuy schrieb:


> Geisterfahreralarm im Radio. Sagt der Fahrer zum Beifahrer: "Von wegen, ein Geisterfahrer - hier sind DUTZENDE!"
> 
> In diesem Sinne: wer ständig ein Problem mit anderen hat, ist wahrscheinlich selbst schuld. Dann hilft
> 
> ...



Klassenforen Lesen ähm - ja, ähm - nee, meistens sind die Experten sich auch nicht einig, ein Skillvorschlag und zig verschiedene Meinungen dazu, jup sehr hilfreich. Bleibt einem nichts anders über, als selbst zu sehen was läuft.

Genau, nur wissen die meist das nicht, weil mit WoW groß geworden bzw ruhig gestellt.

Das sage ich auch immer, Heiler null Mana, DD null Mana, Tank aber voll wütend, pullt schon mal die nächste Gruppe. Verläst Gruppe weil kein Schaden kam, Heiler nicht heilen konnte, und alle erledigt waren. Das sind mir die liebsten.


----------



## wowjenkie (15. September 2009)

Spiele selbst nen Krieger Tank. Zu BC zeiten war ich anders drauf. Wen da wer 2 mal die Aggro gezogen hat war er weg. So was tat ich mir gar nicht erst an. Notfalls gieng dan ich aus der grp. Wen ein DD das gefühl hat pullen zu müssen, dan ist der beim 2ten mal einfach tot. 1 mal hohle ich mir die mobs. beim 2ten mal darf er sie behalten. Falls wir nicht im TS sind, stelle ich mich dan einfach zum heiler und mach herausforderungsruf. Einzig der Heiler geniesst bei mir nach wie vor den Sonderstatus das ich ihm jeden noch so kleinen mob wegspote.  

Habe nun nach fast einem Jahr wow abstinenz wieder angefangen. Mit den Wotlk fähigkeiten ist das Tanken einfacher den jeh. Fast schon billig. Wen mir jemand nun die Aggro wegzieht , macht er das schon fast absichtlich. z.b Indem er extra voll auf X draufhält statt den Totenkopf zu Fokusen. In den letzten wochen habe ich zwar nicht wircklich schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Wobei ich sagen muss das etliche situationen ohne die Neuen Fähigkeiten garantiert in nem Wipe geendet hätten.

Aber dennoch lasst die Tanks antanken. Nur ganz kurz. Sobald ich mal die Mobgruppen angestürmt und mit Schockwelle betäubt habe, können die dds eigentlich machen was sie wollen. Wen man aber sieht das der Tank mühe hat die aggro zu halten, sollte man doch etwas zurückschrauben, oder halt nur mit auserwählten Tanks in inis gehen. 

Aber am Wichtigsten für nen Tank ist die Freundesliste. Die muss einfach stets mit guten heilern gefüllt sein. Wen die dds sich dan daneben benehmen hat man in der Regel innert minuten ne neue truppe beisammen.


----------



## IlFantastico (15. September 2009)

....jetzt hab ich schon wieder ein déjà vu, oder steck ich in ''und wöchentlich grüßt der selbe Beitrag'' fest?

Seh zwar nicht aus wie Bill Murray, ob ich es trotzedem aus der Misere schaffe?

Mit einem Troll begonnen und zwischendurch sind mal gute Theamen dabei, muss ich jetzt Woche, für Woche, für Wocheeeeeeeeee mit dem geistigen Hirntod ringen.

Lasst euch doch mal wieder neue spritzige Themen einfallen...
...und nein ich kann euch auch kein Thema nennen darum bitt ich ja euch!

MfG


----------



## BlackBirdone (15. September 2009)

Hm ich rotz auf raus was geht 1 Fallen die Mobs anch 3 Hits beim Hexer um 2 erwarte ich das ein Tank Aggro halten kann, hier trennt sich freu vom Weizen wer gut ist schafft es locker wers net iss brauch halt länger.
Wenn ich merke oha Tank iss blau equp iss türlich Gang runter angesagt.

Und mal ehrlich guter Hexer, der fägt seine Rota an, und haut dir in 4 Sek 30k rein an Aggro, da kann er nichts für.
Hexer sind Aggrobomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Naja und bei nem Mob mit 60k Leben 3 Sek antanken lassen damit die 30k stehen.... wen nTank gut und Equp auch ist Aggro eh kaumnoch der Rede wert.


----------



## Negev (15. September 2009)

Also ich hadhabe es so - wer Meint nach:
Donnerknall --> Schockwelle --> Spalten --> Schildschlag

immernoch Aggro ziehn zu müssen/können dem sei sie gegönnt. Ich Spott keinem T9 DD nem Mob mehr großartig zurück!
Sollen sich doch die T9 Tank-Kollegen zum Affen machen...

Lernen durch Schmerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minotauer (16. September 2009)

...zumal auch ein T9 Equippter DD wissen sollte was Aggro(-Management) bedeutet.

Ich wundere mich gar nicht so sehr uebers Aggro ziehen bei den Leuten - Bin ja teilweise auch DD und ziehe Aggro wenn ich mal so gar nicht drauf achte - aber dann sterb ich halt und beim naechsten Mal mach ich halt ein wenig langsamer.

Mich wundert viel mehr, dass viele das Prinzip der Initialaggro einfach nicht verstanden haben... wenn man z.B. einen Mob pullt und um die Ecke rennt und wartet, dass die Mobgruppe ran kommt - dann ballern viele auch sofort los und wundern sich dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankx (16. September 2009)

Also, Ich spiele Seit Ende BC nen Pala tank. bin mittlerweile t9 Equipped..  Ich Renne Mittlerweile durch die Halbe ini und Pulle alles, und Tanke Beim Laufen, Weihe Ticken lassen Ect. Es ist einfach Langweilig bei jeder Grp warten zu müssen.  Wenn man mit mir Mein Bruder, und Kollegen ne Hero geht (tank/Heal/DD)  können sich die dds darauf einstellend as sie Keine Pause haben sie dürfen Vltt manl was trinken aber ansonsten Hetze ich sie Schneller schaden zu amchen weil Aggro Probleme hab ich 0

Es kommt aber drauf an, Wie Dein Heiler drauf ist und Was für ne reaktions zeit du hast. es ist schon vorgekommen das mal nen DD das Komplett Falsche Target angeballert hat,  beim ersten mal spott ich zurück. Beim 2. Mal Wart ich ab ob er Totstellen, Esiblock Ect macht, und beim Dritten mal lässt mein Heiler ihn sterben.  So kann mans den leuten Am Effektivsten bei bringen.

Ich weiss ja nicht auf welchen server du bist aber wenn du mal auf ysera spielen Solltest Flüster mich an Dann können wir ja mal überlegen wie du Effektiver Aggro aufbaust, Bzw du kommst ein Paal mal mit wenn wir Heros "farmen"

PS: Omen3 Ftw..


----------



## FonKeY (16. September 2009)

einfach ignorieren....als dd sollte man auf die aggro aufpassen wer das nicht kann sollte arena spielen da können sie sinnlos dmg machen und davon soviel sie wollen =D


----------



## Silmarilli (16. September 2009)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Könnte ja auch sein, dass der ein oder andere seinen Tank erst später hochgespielt hat? Oder vllt auch so ganz einfach "langsamer" spielt? Oder gar ein Neueinsteiger, ein Newbie ist? Oder ein Reroller, der keinen Bock mehr auf seinen Alli hat und nicht bis zum Fraktionswechsel warten will? Jaa, man muss den Leuten keine Chance geben. Wenn Sie es bis heute nicht geschafft haben Ulduar und PdOK25hc zu clearen, dann haben sie es einfach nicht verdient, sind N00bs, langsam, unfähig was sonst....
> 
> Mich wundert es bei solchen Statements nicht, wenn es heist "Ich such seit Stunden einen Tank und finde keinen". Ja, tanken ist soooo einfach....
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*wirft das triefend nasse taschentuch weg*

Danke - es gibt sie noch die Fraktion der Mitdenker - wie kann man bei dir Ruf steigern.

Wer hier schreibt "ey ich bin an meine 25er PdK Tanks gewöhnt - wieso soll ich für ne hero runterschrauben" ... bitte ... geht mit euren achso tollen kumpels in die hero's wenn ihr es nicht schafft euch an 4 Unbekannte anzupassen damit alle gemeinsam voran kommen oder lebt mit den Rep-Kosten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lg sily

P.S. sorry für das full-quote aber ich konnte leider keine passage streichen da ich alles toll fand.


----------



## Hagriel (16. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Freundlichkeit lernen eben viele nicht mehr als Kind. Aber vllt. mache ja auch ich nur diese Erfahrung.



nein, leider nicht... (trifft auf beide Sätze zu)

Der Egoismus und die soziale Unfähigkeit so vieler Leute ist schon erschreckend!


----------



## GeratGonzo (16. September 2009)

Jaja, das leidliche thema "antanken" ich bin sehr froh das ich in 90% der fälle glück bei den random grps habe.
nur gestern hatte ich (so kams mir vor) nur bei den bossen kurz die agro überhand, aber bei den dds die dabei waren lag jede trash grp im staub bevor se an den dds waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dem tank ne sec vorsprung zu geben erleichtert einem das ganze ungemein. Ich will meine raketenstiefel nicht mehr missen, gibt mir immer nen schönen vorsprun wenn sturmangriff noch cd hat


----------



## Shac (16. September 2009)

Kenne ich leider auch gut genug. War einmal Nerub Hero als Tank wurde ständig von ner eule angewisphert mach schneller(zu Beginn der Ini und damals hatte ich grad mal blaues Euqiq und ein episches) und der hat immer schon volle Pulle draufgehauen bevor ich mal antanken konnte geschweige den CDs bereit waren. Beim ersten Boss gings dann so los: letztes Add down renne zu Boss 20 Meter davor sehe ich schon wie en Strahl von oben kommt. Fange den Mob ab 10 Sek später Aggro wieder weg auf die Eule die nebenbei direkt mal seine Bäume mit draufgeschickt hat und volle Dmg draufgehauen hat. Er war tot hab den Boss nochmal bekommen und wir haben ihn zu viert runtergeknüppelt. Der hatte es dann von selbst gelernt und sich zurückgehalten im Rest der Ini.

Was mir noch auffällt ist das einige die Symbole nicht begreifen. Man kann aus 3 Adds einem nem Skull-Symbol geben was ja allgemein bekannt sein sollte als Firsttarget. Was machen manche Gruppen? Hauen alles um nur am Ende steht immer noch der Markierte.
Am lustigsten ist wenn man sieht aha der eine Melee geht immer als erstes auf eine bestimmte Addklasse sieht sich das 3 mal an geht danach erst auf diesen Mob und auf einmal haut der auf das Add was die letzten 3 mal Firsttarget war. Das sind Momente in denen ich mich Frage was geht im Gehirn dieses DDs vor.

Mich wunderts auf jedenfall nicht das ständig Tankmangel ist. Als Tank muss man sich mit dem meisten Ärger rumschlagen zumindest in Heros bei Randomgruppen.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Am lustigsten ist wenn man sieht aha der eine Melee geht immer als erstes auf eine bestimmte Addklasse sieht sich das 3 mal an geht danach erst auf diesen Mob und auf einmal haut der auf das Add was die letzten 3 mal Firsttarget war. Das sind Momente in denen ich mich Frage was geht im Gehirn dieses DDs vor.



Bei mir Läuft folgendes im Gehirn ab wenn ich aufem Schurken bin: Oh cool nen Stoffie bei der Gruppe dabei, also Schurkenhandel auf den Tank und Umflexen zur Not Zauber unterbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terranen (16. September 2009)

Nun ich würd einfach mal behaupten egal was man wie gewohnt is im Raid oder hero ablauf, dem Tank 2 sec Zeit lassen bevor man losholzt kostet weder den Timerun noch hälts die Grp auf beim Marken farmen. 

Da gehts doch wieder nur darum wer im Recount ganz oben steht..........

So far


----------



## Swold (16. September 2009)

Zum Thementitel:

http://einklich.net/etc/apostroph.htm


----------



## Versace83 (16. September 2009)

Ich mache grundsätzlich immer gleich Schurkenhandel auf den Tank vor der nächsten Mobgruppe bzw. dem Boss. Da gibt es dann keine Probleme mehr wegen der Aggro.
Wenn es dann doch passiert, bekommt der tank einen zweiten schurkenhandel (z.B. beim Boss, wenn der Kampf etwas länger dauern sollte) oder ich nutze vanish oder anderen aggro reduce. Über welche Möglichkeiten andere Klassen diesbezüglich verfügen weiß ich leider nicht... aber zur Not ist ein antanken lassen bzw. am Anfang weniger Damage zu machen und den zu steigern die beste Möglichkeit des Aggro reduce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich selbst einen Krieger Tank habe, weiß ich wie schwer es ein tank haben kann, wenn die DDs damage draufhauen ohne abzuwarten oder mal einen Blick auf Omen werfen. Daher achte ich vielleicht eher darauf den Tank nach möglichkeit zu unterstützen, damit es ein gemütlicher heroic run wird.


----------



## Thewizard76 (16. September 2009)

So gestern wieder mit meinem Pala getankt und 76 geworden.
Ich habe von anfang an geschrieben, wer die aggro hat darf sie gehalten und was war?
Der Heiler sagte, dass das genau richtig ist.
So wir waren dann unterwegs und es war am anfang alles ok.
dann tanzte einer aus der reihe und pullte.
Der Heiler heilte ihn nicht und ich nahm ihm den nicht ab bis er tot war.
Dann habe ich mir den geholt und danach war wieder ruhe die ganze Ini lang.
Eine Ini danach war ich als DD mit meinem Jäger mit.
Meine Freundin Dk Tank und Gildenkollege Schami Heiler.
Die Gruppe war so was von Mies bis wir die 2 Random durch 2 andere ersetzt hatten und ab da lief es ohne Wipe.
Also Tank und Heiler können sich die Gruppen immer aussuchen das ist das gute daran.
Also nicht jammern sondern austauschen.

Ich markiere bei größeren mobgruppen immer nur noch ein Ziel und das wird zuerst down gemacht danach darf dann Flächenschaden gefahren werden.
Wie gesagt bin 76 und das klappt sogar dann wenn 80er Ulduar Equipte dabei sind und sich daran halten.
Der Schami Heiler fand es toll.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Naja viele unterschätzen halt gern eins. Ausrüstung.

Man sollte immer beim Tank schauen, was er für Ausrüstung hat.

Liegt sie gut, ist er was Aggro halten geht, sehr sicher. Ist sie nicht so gut, bissel antank Zeit geben. Für fast alle Tanks reichen 2-5 Sekunden Das reicht mehr als zu. Als Krieger hab ich dann schon ein Donnerknall gezündet und erstmal die Mobs vom Heiler weg, dann kommt mein erster Hit aufs Maintarget oder schon zweiter. Dannach ein Schildschlag und dann geht es los. Schockwave, sitzt meistens nach ca. 6 Sekunden drin oder früher, je nach Gruppe.

Aber wie gesagt wenn man die Ausrüstung nicht hat, kann man als Tank nur schwer mit halten. War schon pre BC und zu BC Zeiten so. Da viele eben ihre Raid Tanks gewohnt sind und diese auch Ausrüstung haben, mit der sie gut Aggro fahren und dazu noch nette bonis haben, teileweise Rüstungssets. Im HC kann es vorkommen, dass man keine Set Bonis als Tank hat oder noch am Arbeiten daran ist. Daher im HC immer den Tank anschauen. ABer schwer würde ich das nicht nennen. Die meisten schauen eben nicht nach.

Aber bin kein Freund, von diesem ich bin Tank. Ich hasse es. Auch Heiler, wenn die sagen ich kann mit die Gruppe aussuchen. Das ist schön für die und für mich als tank. Aber wenn es nicht läuft, kann man die Gruppe auflösen und einen neuen Versuch startet. Aber von Anfang an so was machen, ist bissel ne schlechte Einstellung.


----------



## Erpur (16. September 2009)

Prob ist und bleibt dd´s bekommen besserers gear der tank auch damit mana und wut probleme  das wirkt sich auf die agro aus da ich zb andere siegel nutzen muss um nicht oom zu gehn ist der agro aufbau schlechter ... ein teufelskreis


----------



## waladin (16. September 2009)

hui hui hui ich glaub das wird mein 2. Post als buffed user^^
TANKS FTW!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mich bis seite 7 durchgekämpft und die posts bis dahin gelesen weil ich mir dachte , was sagen die ganzen DDler dazu?
das beste Kommentar,ich meine ich find die einstellung echt gut, kam von headache84.
Ich bin Pala Tank  Waladin und komme von den Eternal Kackboons, toller gildenname oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So nun zum Thema, als ehemaliger DDler kenne ich es noch das man den tank grundsätzlich immer antanken lässt bzw kenne ich es noch so das man über assist reingeht ;()

Nun als Tank und Heiler unterwegs kenne ich alle leiden. Durch das ständige suchen nach tanks und heiler hab ich mich erbarmt den Spielern und mir zu helfen ( mehr inis ). Meine verhassten fraktionskollegen wären da : Eulen Druiden und Schurken.
Ich pulle mit schild place die weihe kurz vor der weihe BOOOM TAIFUN!!! und raus sind die, dann hauen die noch ihren Krassen crit spell raus ( weiß leider nich wie der heißt ) 21 crits das gleich 4 mal, wie soll man da aggro halten wenn die nich in der weihe stehen??
Schurken die ihren Grundsätzlcih immer auf die mob gehen die gerade nich in der weihe steht und schurkenhandel veregssen sind die besten... Ich habe verständniss dafür das sie an einer mob guten dmg und halt dafür bissl time brauchen , daher bringt denen ne mob die in 2 sec tot genuked ist nichts.
DD´s die Pullen kann ich gar nich ab! Bitte spielt nen Tank hoch das hilft allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jeder freut sich, aber bitte erklärt mir wozu spiel ich denn den Tank ? damit ich immer rumheze und nichma pullen darf ? ich finde das is dann doch ein privileg was ich als Tank besitze ( macht nämlich schon einen großteil des Tank-Spaßes aus). Ich versuche immer die aggro zu halten zu spotten etc. aber!!
1. Heiler comes first
2. Tank comes first
sprich, Heiler wird immer aus der aggro geholt ( passiert eigentlich nur wenn ich nem besagten DD dem Geisterheiler überlasse)

Ein weiteres Ärgerniss sind Schlachtzugssymbole, Bitte wenn ich mir als TANK schon die kurze Mühe mache und die wichtie Mobs marke
(ahn kahet die mana spinnen zb ) dann wird sich bitte auch daran gehalten!
PDC hero zb. wo dann die ganzen kleinen mobs vor Eleric dem Reinen oder Blondlöckchen stehen.
Ich als Tank mach es gerne so das ich zuerst die Mana -tusse DANN DEN MÖNCH!! und zum schluss den dd lege
die wenigesten halten sich dran.
Warum ich das gerade so möchte is einfach mal das Privileg als Tank marken zu können und wichtig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zudem kommt das der mönch wenn er stirbt das Letzte Gebet aktiviert ( heißt glaub ich so ) das verringert das Bewegungstempo extrem und verhindert vorkommen zur nächsten gruppe um paar sekunden ( in denen ich meine Göttlcihe bitte nich auslaufen lassen möchte )

So für alle Tanks freudiges tanken und an die dds ich hoffe ihr seht unser leiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ps : an alle healer ich liebeeeee  euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (16. September 2009)

ach, macht doch Spaß den DDs die Aggro wieder wegzunehmen. Wäre doch sonst langweilig, tanken soll doch auch bissl fordernd sein


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Terranen schrieb:


> Da gehts doch wieder nur darum wer im Recount ganz oben steht..........



Natürlich gehts darum, wenn ich grad keine andere Aufgabe habe ist Schaden nunmal das wichtigste was ich als DD mitbringe und den Muss ich auch bringen wenn ich was Sheepe/Kicke/Banne.


----------



## Valinbor (16. September 2009)

Nennt man Dmg-Geilheit :-/
Bin allerdings auch an die Tanks im 10er gewohnt. In Heros lass ich 2-3 Sek. antanken wenn ich die Aggro hab ist er entweder down oder ich muss mal 'nen Schattenfuror raushauen. Wenn er dann nicht down ist entweder Seele Brechen oder der Heiler bekommt was zu tun ^.^


----------



## Kotnik (16. September 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> ach, macht doch Spaß den DDs die Aggro wieder wegzunehmen. Wäre doch sonst langweilig, tanken soll doch auch bissl fordernd sein




Das hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit fordernd zu tun^^

ES nervt nur un stört mich in meinem Tank-FLow, wenn ich ständig einzelnen Mobs hinterherrennen darf, die irgenwelche marodierenden DDs erst wegpullen wg aggro und dann auch nicht zu m ir bringen, sondern möglichst weit weg von mir wegkiten, damit ich auch JA rumrennen muss wie ein Blöder und damit auch bestimmt kein Mob in meinen AoE-Effekten steht...Was bewegt einen DD dazu, einen Mob immer genau vom Tank WEG zu ziehen?


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. September 2009)

kenne ich zu genüge mit meinem pala tank, der is gut ausgerüstet gute bonuswerte durch verzauberungen und sockel etc.

aber manche dd´s denken numal sie müssen sofort alles prügeln was sich bewegt.

ich machs immer gern so wenn sie übermütig alles anprügeln müssen behaltens die aggro und verrecken.  dann gebe ich nen netten hinweis aufs omen zu achten und entweder machen sie weiter wie bisher und verrecken wieder und wieder oder sie halten sich mal an die reihenfolge  oder ans omen.

du bist tank wer mehr oder weniger nicht auf die jeweilige gruppe sich einspielt hat verspielt und krepiert wenns ihm nicht passt geht er dd´s gibts wie sand am meer tanks sind rar vertreten momentan^^

naja und wer sich nicht beherrschen kann die vorher angesagten anweisungen zur kill reihenfolge nicht beachtet krepiert.

und an die die sagen ich bins von meienr raidgruppe so gewohnt... da sind meist mehr wie 1 tank und mehr wie 1 heiler dabei da is das nichtt ragisch aber das momentan ist ne random zusammengewürfelte hero gruppe und naja das is anders wie nen raid 

learn to play   passe dich der gruppe an oder stirb mit sehr sehr hohen repkosten. und nicht jeder ist mit lvl 80 automatisch episch hat das beste vom besten am leib und macht mit nem leisen furz 10000 k aggro


----------



## AlknicTeos (16. September 2009)

Irgendwie wer ne Art Pve-Rating oder ne andere Art zur Bestimmung des Spiel(er)types/"leistung", etc. ,interessant . (von anfänglichen Problemen eines solchen Systemes, gäbe es sicher mehr als ausreichend mit/daran).
Ansonsten augen zu und durch die daily Hero.


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. September 2009)

Splasho schrieb:


> ansonsten versuch nen schurken dabei zu haben (der seine klasse beheerscht) der kann nämlich 6 sek seine komplette aggro auf dich übertragen was einfach super is =)




musste gestern nem schurken erklären wie das selbige geht mit schurkenhandel oder wie das heisst das man mit dem kleinen "taschenmessersymbol" die aggro auf den tank überträgt wenn man es benutzt. 

der ärmste hat sich beschwert das er andauernd die aggro hat  und nach der kleinen exkusion durch die skills des schurkens hats dann geklappt.

manche beherrschen ihre klasse wirklich nicht lassen sich durchziehen durch jede instanz und wenns drauf ankommt auf dicke hose machen und baden gehen


----------



## Rodaan (16. September 2009)

Grüsslichkeiten.

Ein interessantes Thema, da ich auch vor relativ kurzer Zeit angefangen habe, meinen kleinen Gnomkrieger auf´s Tanken zu speziallisieren. Da ich mit meinem Zerstörungs-Hexenmeister immer in hinterster Reihe stehe brauchte ich das einfach als Kontrast. Beides macht mir viel Spaß und mittlerweile klappt das mit dem Aggrohalten auch recht gut.

Ich finde beide Klassen müssen halt auf die gegebene Situation eingehen. Als Hexenmeister bin ich in meiner Gilde auch recht verwöhnt, was die Fähingkeiten unserer Tanks angeht und kann da auch früh Gas geben und Zaubern dass die Schwarte kracht, aber sich auf diese Erfahrung zu berufen, wenn man mit Randoms unterwegs ist, zeugt doch sehr von Ignoranz. Ich kann doch nicht gleich alle in einen Topf werfen, sondern muss mich anpassen können. In Randoms halte ich mich grundsätzlich, diszipliniert im Hintergrund. Erste Flüche werden erst gesetzt, wenn der Tank am Mob/Boss ist. Das ist einfach Pflicht. Was hab ich davon, wenn ich ja früh losbolze und dann die Aggro auf mich habe und 2 Sekunden später im Dreck liege? Sollte es allerding bei aller Vorsicht doch mal zu einem Aggrowechsel kommen und ein Ausreisser will sich für die 3 hintereinader eingeschlagenen Crits bei mir "bedanken", dann sollte der Tank diese Situation aber auch erkennen und einschreiten, dafür hat er ja seine Spottfähigkeiten. Selbstverständlich muss ich ihn dabei auch so gut es geht entgegenkommen und versuchen erstmal Aggro zu vermeiden und auch den Aussreisser zum Tank führen, damit dieser ihn mir schneller wieder abnehmen kann. 

Aber leider, leider denken nicht alle so. Bin ich mit meinem Schutz-Krieger unterwegs, meistens in Randoms für Hero-Instanzen, hab ich oft Leute dabei, die meinen vor dem Tank pullen zu müssen oder mächtig Gruppenbedrohung aufzubauen. Es sind meistens die anderen Platten-DDs, die da einfach nicht stillhalten können, das ist mir schon aufgefallen. Von sich blindlinks in die Gegnerhorde werfenden Paladinen, während ich noch am Ziele markieren bin, bis Tod und Verfall wirkende Todesritter, wenn ich gerade erst in der Prüfung der Champions die ersten drei Bosse angestürmt habe, schon alles dabei gewesen. Und dann noch Kommentare höre wie: "Das war aber schlecht getankt." Da kann mir auch der Kragen platzen, aber das muss man hinnehmen bei Randoms. Daran hab ich mich auch gewöhnt.

Jeder sollte einfach ein bisschen mehr Verständnis für die anderen Klassen aufbringen und sich auch Zeit für die Instanzen nehmen. Dieses nervige "go,go,go", oder: "hab nicht viel Zeit" setzt nur unnötig unter Druck. Wenn ich nicht viel Zeit habe, dann meld ich mich erst gar nicht für ne Random Gruppe an. Auch eine Sache, die viele nicht kapieren wollen.

Der Tag leuchtet schon.


----------



## Draicul (16. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also ganz erlich. wer muss den seid wotlk noch antanken? Zumindest in den heutigen heros sind die trash 2oder3-shots. und die 3k dmg die die machen heilt n richtiger heiler doch nebenbei weg. und wenn ein tank 3h braucht um nen mop zu pulln renn ich auch vor. seid dem addon is jede inni in 30min clear. da will keiner auf pull oder auf langsame antanks warten.



So siehts nämlich aus !


----------



## (-Ragman-) (16. September 2009)

Ich spiele ebenfalls einen Kriegertank. Ich bin mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der beste Tank, aber auch nicht der schlechteste. Laut Aussagen meiner Gildis und auch der meißten Kommentare nach Instanzbesuchen kann ich mit recht behaupten meinen Job zufriedenstellend zu machen. Das schlimmste in Randomgruppen ist es wenn man Leute dabei hat die ihre Fehler nicht zugeben wollen. Wenn ich eine Mobgruppe tanke setze ich immer auf ein Ziel den Totenschädel. Natürlich tanke ich alle Ziele, aber dieses halt primär, und so geht es dann Target für Target. Es gibt aber DD's die, absichtlich oder dank ihrer Unfähigkeit, immer willkürlich auf ein beliebiges Ziel bolzen. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit das ich dann einmal darauf hinweise bitte auf das Tankziel zu achten. Wird das ignoriert lasse ich die Aggro demjenigen der meint so spielen zu müssen. Ist der DD dann tot spotte ich den Mob wieder zu mir. Wenn dann Jemand ausfallend wird, was sehr häufig der Fall ist, tja, dann fliegt der gleich ohne ein Wort aus der Gruppe. Da fackel ich nicht lange. DD's gibt es wie Sand am Meer. In WoW trifft man so häufig auf aggressive und unfreundliche Leute wie in keinem anderen Spiel das ich kenne. Hier wird nicht rumdiskutiert, das bringt eh nichts. Sowas fliegt gleich wortlos raus und kommt auf Igno. Ich spiele auf einem recht kleinen Server. Die wenigen großen Raids die es bei uns gibt sprechen sich oft ab wenn es um unliebsame Spieler geht. Meißt ist das aber nicht einmal nötig, weil sich solche Leute sehr schnell einen Namen gemacht haben. Ich spare mir mittlerweile Randomgruppen, da mich eigentlich immer irgendwelche Leute für Inis ansprechen die mich auf der F-List haben. Ja, liebe Kinder, wer nett ist und seine Klasse beherrscht der macht sich schnell Freunde.

Als Tank brauchst du Nerven die so dick und strapazierfähig sind wie die Rüstung die du trägst. Als Heiler ist es eigentlich noch schlimmer. Und immer daran denken, DD's gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Wenn einer meint den Hermann machen zu müssen, werft ihn einfach aus der Gruppe. Nach ein paar vergeigten ID's wird er sein asoziales Verhalten überdenken.

So long...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aga7 (16. September 2009)

Huhu,
Antanken lassen ist doch schon seit geraumer Zeit das Unwort des Jahres. Mich wundert etwas, dass diese Beschwerde jetzt erst kommt.

Allerdings haben die Tanks auch einige Fähigkeiten dazu bekommen, die das antanken beschleunigen.

Da man aber gerade bei größeren Mobgruppen und einer Randomgruppe nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass alle DDs mal 1-2 Sekunden warten, habe ich mir angewöhnt, gleich zu Beginn höflich und nett darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass ich mein Target markieren werde und sich die DDs zumindest zu Beginn bitte daran halten sollten.

da man als Tank den Kampf immer eröffnen sollte, habe ich aber ohnehin fast nie Probleme mit der Aggro (bzw. die DDs), die Ausnahmen (s.o.) sind über Markierungen des Firsttargets in den Griff zu bekommen.

Noch ein Hinweis, der aber bestimmt allen geübten Tanks bekannt ist: Es gibt neben der "deep"-Def-Skillung auch ne "max-Aggro-Skillung", welche das antanken erleichtern würde.

Achso: ich spiele einen Krieger.

Viel Spass und Erfolg!


----------



## Najsh (16. September 2009)

Das soll jetzt nicht arrogant sein - auch wenn es so klingt.

Aber wer als Tank in HC Inis die Aggro nicht hat - ist kein guter Tank.
Ich habe in den meisten mob Gruppen lediglich die main targets gemarked -
und weil ich aus Erfahrung weiss, dass in random Gruppen
eigentlich das marken obligatorisch ist - weil es genug Spezialeinheiten gibt
die einfach wahllos attacken - bin ich es gewohnt zu spotten 
zu rotieren.

Früher war es sowieso völlig normal für die meisten tanks, dass man
die Gegener durchswitcht um die komplette Gruppe 
ausreichen anzutanken.

Heute ist tanken zum Teil so anspruchslos, dass 
viele zB pala-Tanks einfach mal Weihe zünden und 
der Überzeugung sind das reicht - was es in der Regel ja auch tut.
Aber wirklich individuell gelernt zu tanken haben eben nur die
die ihr Tankklassen nicht erst seit Woltk spielen.

Und da merkt man dann einfach die kleinen und feinen
Unterschiede.

Aber zurück zum Thema - ein guter Tank braucht in einer HC Ini
keine wirkliche Antankzeit. Und sollten DDs mal richtig Stoff
gegen und es wird hier und da aggro technisch mal eng - liegt
es an einem guten DD entsprechende Gegenmassnahmen zu treffen...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

He das sind wahre Worte, wer es net glaub muss mal als Krieger Tank zu BC zeiten, in HC tanken. Wenn man da bissel länger brauch, weil der Tank öfters Spotten musste und sonst was machen, um Aggro zu halten, ging es immer. "Mit Pala Tank geht das schneller."

Viele suchen auch nach Rotationen. Die gibt es bei Bossen, obwohl dort auch eher Prio der Fall ist und je nach Glyphe eh anders gefahren wird. Bin ja noch pre Raids derzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Punkt ist der. Feste Rotas als Tank gibt es nicht und daher immer die Gruppe sehen. Diese sollte sich vorher den Tank anschauen wegen Ausrüstung, einfach um bissel Abschätzen zu können ob er kurze Antankzeit brauch oder nicht. Aber Spott ist früher auf Hotkeys gewesen und eher nur für den Notfall gedacht. Heute ist er Standard und auch Mocking Blow ist ein Traum. Diese Fähigkeit findet bei mir immer mehr Gefallen und wandert bald in die Fingernahen Hotkeys. Tab und damit umgehen, muss man als Tank lernen. Daher empfehle ich jeden anderen Zeichen setzen. Einfach damit man an dem Zeichen erkennt, welcher Mob es ist. Somit speicht man im Hinterkopf sich einfach ab. Totenkopf, Kreuz etc. Damit weiß man dann halt bissel wer die Schildfähigkeiten abbekommt, wer Rache, Devastet, Mocking Blow halt bereit halten für Überaschungen und Spott natürlich auch etc.

DK Tanks sind genau so. Viele sehen den als Imba an. Wenn man aber die Runen Rotationen nicht beherrscht und seine Runen nicht Auswendig im Kopf hat, hat man kaum Chancen gut zu tanken. 
PAla Tanks haben es mit Weihe zwar einfacher als Krieger Tanks, aber ein Kriegertank ist sehr Mobil. Während Palas mit ihrer Weihe "festsitzen", sind Krieger eher Mobil und können sogar zu Castern laufen. DKs haben es noch einfacher, die ziehen die Mobs einfach ran.
Druiden Tanks sind da auch so ähnlich wie Krieger, was beweglichkeit angeht. 

Auch Abfangen ist teilweise eine Gute Reise Möglichkeit. Man hat ja noch Charge (was viel geändert hatte pre BC Zeiten musste man als Tank übel wegstrecken laufen ^^) oder Chargte in Kampfhaltung an, machte sein Donnerknall auf 4 Ziele und ging dann in Defstance, weil man keine Lust hatte 3 Punkte in Taktik zu stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein Tankzeit brauch man ab und zu halt, vorallem weil die Mobs dann besser stehen und wirklich eng zusammen. Das ist der hauptvorteil und man halt net so oft den Gruppen seinen Rücken zeigt. ^^

Auch Wachsamkeit ist dein Freund und Helfer ;p


----------



## atalante (16. September 2009)

ewiges rumgejammer, es gibt nichts was n dd tun könnte in wotlk um aggro zu bekommen gegen nen pala tank, er hat recht du hast 2 spots... Und ich spiel u.a. nen pala tank...

Wenn sie spot imun sind ok, aber sonst kannst du sogar mit blau / grünem equip nen 4k dps hexer der bombt halten...


----------



## Føøse (16. September 2009)

Das Problem is, das seit WotLK nur noch AE getankt wird und alle DD´s davon aus gehen das man bei allen Mobs gleichzeitig die selbe Menge Aggro erzeugt was natürlich nicht so ist...
Wie gerne denke ich an die Zeit zurück, als ich in ZH Hero bei den 8er Gruppen mit Tab jedes ziel einzeln ins target nehmen musste um jedem mindestens ein verwüsten mit zu geben. Damals war Tanken noch anspruchsvoll... Heute rennste rein, Donnerknall -> Shockwelle -> Spalten -> nächste Gruppe...
Tanken ist mal sowas von langweilig geworden...


----------



## Amcuk (16. September 2009)

Bin Blood DK Tank habe eigentlich auch keien probs mit dem aggro auch wenn ddler scho anfangen zu pullen, nur wenn es mir irgendwann zu blöd wird bekommt healer auch meine makro-chat hinweiss das er ihn net heilen brauch da er sein aggro von mir geschenkt bekommen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich selbst kanns aber auch net leiden wenn solche pfeifen glauben  den tank spielen zu müssen, ich meine wozu inviten sie nen tank wenn sie vor ihm alles pullen? 
Aber wir tanks wissen doch wie wir mit den nappels  umzu gehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach verrecken lassen die reppkosten sind für die höher als wie für einen selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider wissen viele net mehr was teamplay heisst und deren schwänze sind mitlerweile so klein das sie in normal Heroics dps schwanzvergleiche im recount hinlegen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Cen7uRy (16. September 2009)

Hab mir nur die ersten paar Posts durchgelesen und mir mal meinen Teil zu den DD`s gedacht. Aber zum allgemeinen Thema des TE`s: Ich bin selbst Palatank und kann das Problem nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Gerade die Gruppe in VF die sich teilt is zwar als Pala einfach zu holen, aber meistens hab ich irgendeinen Vollhonk in der Grp der a.) noch nie in der ini war b.) imba PvP/Arena Roxx0r DD is (mit 1,4k dps -.-) oder c.) unfähigkeit vorweisst. Warum zum beispiel nutzen die DD`s nie Aggroreducemöglichkeiten, wovon ja nun fast jede Klasse was hat, oder laufen zum Tank hin damit der spotten kann. Nun zu den "Unser Tank brauch 0,01 sek für 20k Aggro Vorsprung" Gimps ... BITTE löscht eure Chars, bleibt Random grps fern oder geht lowskill Arena machen, da brauchts kein Tank ... (Wer hier den Sarkasmus nicht findet, soll ihn unter seinem Sofa suchen ...)
Mal ehrlich was für eine Aussage ist das? JEDER Tank braucht 1-2 Sekunden minimum für Aggrogain, egal mit was, vorallem wenn es mehrere Mops sind. Das ihr bei euren Tanks sofort draufholzt und gut geht könnte evtl. daran liegen das der Tank SOFORT sämtliche Spottmöglichkeiten auf den Fokusmop legt, damit er überhaupt aggro von dem behalten kann, was aber überhaupt nicht nötig ist. Es reichen meist einige Hits per Autoschlag als Pala, Verwüsten als Krieger oder ähnliches um genügend aggro für die gesamte Grp/Raid aufzubauen. Ich hatte erst vor wenigen Minuten wieder so eine nette Situation wo ich 2 DDs absichtlich verrecken lies, weil sie es nicht lernen wollten. Ich hole mir ne 5er Grp in Turm Hero mit Schild des rächers, Tabe auf einen der beiden wo das schild nicht drauf war, setze Weihe und krieg eigentlich alleine durch die Weihe aggro von der ganzen Grp. Hier waren jedoch der Hexer und Hunter so schlau und haben auf den 5ten Mop, welcher nicht mein Target war, nicht ein Stück aggro auf mich hatte sofort dmg gefahren. Der Mop war noch nichmal ansatzweise in der nähe meiner Weihe. Das Resultat: Während ich 4 Mops brav an mich gebunden habe, sind besagte DDs an einem einzigen verreckt, das anmaulen war danach natürlich formsache für sie. Nachdem ich und der Heiler die beiden dann so richtig aufs Korn genommen haben und ihnen mal gesagt haben, das sie auch Skills haben für reduce und nix nutzen (DMG Geilheit pur nenn ich sowas) und damit selbst schuld an ihrem bis dahin 4ten Tod sind kam nichts mehr. "Hunter und Totstellen? Unnützer Skill, braucht man nich. Leerwandler abspotten lassen? Wie geht das? Zum Tank laufen? Die 5meter sind mir zu weit..." So ungefähr hab ich mir die 2 vorgestellt ...

Lasst den Tanks einfach die 3 Sek Zeit, dann passiert nix, auch wenn das tanken seit BC sowas von einfach geworden ist. Wunderts euch etwa alle noch, warum keiner mehr tanken will??? Nicht etwa weils langweilig ist, nein weil viele das Gemaule nimmer haben können, wenn so eine Situation wie von TE und eben mir beschrieben stattfindet ...

Cataclysm kommt, Tanks gehen, so wirds wohl aussehen, wenn es so weiter geht ...


----------



## Gerti (16. September 2009)

Also sobald du eine Sekunde angetankt hast solltest du die Aggro haben... es sei denn, der DD ist bei weitem besser Equippt als du. Habs sogar geschafft gegen einen Hexer der Searing Pain seit dem Pull nach geschätzer 0,1sec antankzeit zu spammen begann zu halten.
Zum Thema DD ziehen Aggro beim Trash: Hey das ist kein BC mehr, wo ein Stoffi dann Onehit ist. Nein, es  ist wirklich mal eine tolle Abwechselung für den Healer. Er kommt sich nämlich nicht mehr überflüssig  vor, sondenr muss mal wieder was Healen.---> Waren letztens Hdz4 Ich wurde fix nach jeder Gruppe einmal voll geheilt sonst lief alles eigentlich ohne Heilung, der Healer kam sogar auf 2,5kDpS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und ich wurde von schon angewispert, dass ich den DD auch mal Aggro lassen kann, weil der Healer sonst nix zu tun hat.
Naja sonst gibts noch zu sagen, dass ich mir garnicht mehr die Mühe mache alles zu bei mir zu halten, da es eh egal ist wer Aggro hat und es keinen umbringt, wenn er Aggro zieht (Ausnahmen gibt es!)

Kurz gesagt: Bei Bossen solltest du nach max. 2sec keine Aggro Probleme mehr haben und Trash ist i.d.R. eh egal, da der keinen Dmg macht.


Edit: Zitat vom vorposter: "Leerwandler abspotten lassen? Wie geht das? " Bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen. Du sagst, dass Hexer keine Ahnung haben, wenn der Void nicht spottet, ich sage der Hexer, der den Void draußen hat hat keine Ahnung.
Und ich werde nicht nen anderen Char spielen, weil ich es als Herausforderung ansehe gegen "ich hau einfachmal auf alles dd" aggro zu halten. Dann hat man endlich was zu tun und schläft nicht beim Tanken ein. Letztens fing oben genannter Hexer auch noch an die Mobs zu fearen um es mir schwerer zu machen und baute Searing Pain in seine Rota ein, das was mal wieder was lustiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Naja um die Sache mal von 2 Seiten zu beleuchten (ich kenne beide Seiten da ich nen tank und nen dd spiele):

a.) Wenn ich tanke und einer pullt, spotte ich ihm das bei dem ersten mal ab und sage dann : "Wenn du das nochmal machst stirbst du halt."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist er ein Wiederholungstäter, ist das nicht mein Problem. Notfalls machen wir die Instanz eben zu 4 (tank hat ja lead  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

b.) Wenn ich als ddler dabei bin (eleschami/shadowpriest), dann kuck mir erstmal an wie der tank equibt ist und passe meinen dmg-output seiner Spielweise/equib an. 

Das Ziel ist es ja meistens, möglichst schnell durch die instanz zu kommen. Mit Overknucken oder dd-pulls dauerds nur länger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider habe ich oft schon erlebt, dass viele Tankspieler (bevorzugt Krieger) nicht oder schlecht tanken (kein donnerknall usw.). Die laufen dann stumpide in die Mobgruppen ohne gruppenaggro zu machen oder bemerken es nicht, wenn der heiler aggro hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt also in beiden Bereichen ihre Idioten/Anfänger, deswegen versuche ich healer und tank immer Gildenintern zu halten, das hilft ungemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## miles above you (16. September 2009)

guten!

mir geht das gehetze allgemein auf den keks, alles muss schnell gehen, gogo blabla.
wenn ich tank wäre und ich hätte solche dd in der grp die nich warten können, bis angetankt is, dann sollen sie meinetwegen ins gras beißen. es is heute eh schon relativ schwierig aggro zu ziehen, wenn der tank mal angetankt hat. abgesehen davon gehört das auch zu den qualitäten eines dd keine aggro zu ziehen.

also mein tipp an die tanks: bei solchen vögeln, die komplexe haben und direkt losballern weil sie angst haben zu wenig dmg zu machen, einfach abnippeln lassen, die lernen das auch noch ;-)

ps.: zocke mage btw


----------



## Rodaan (16. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Die laufen dann stumpide in die Mobgruppen ohne gruppenaggro zu machen oder bemerken es nicht, wenn der heiler aggro hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich spiel ja nun auch seid kurzem einen Krieger-Tank und muss auch gestehen, dass ich nicht immer gleich den Überblick habe, ob der Heiler gerade mächtig auf´s Korn genommen wird. Besonders wenn ich gerade in einer vierer Mobgruppe stehe und Donnerknalle und Schockwellen zünde, dazu noch das Effektfeuerwerk der DDs dazukommt, seh ich das oft zu spät. Da geb ich mir dann auch die Schuld und gestehe die auch ein. Nur, wie kann man das in den griff bekommen? Mit speziellen Addon´s die akustisch bescheid sagen, wann ein bestimmter Spieler die Aggro hat? ich schau schon so gut es geht hin und her zwischen Omen, Spielerportraits und muss ja auch meine Attacken am Laufen halten. Also für mich ist Tanken noch keine leichte Rotine.


----------



## Rodanold (16. September 2009)

Interessante Beiträge in diesem Thread. Wobei die interessanten Beiträge zu 95% von den leidgeplagten Tanks kommen.

Wenn ich die Kommentare der DDs lesen, die hier teilweise abgelagert wurden, wird mir schlecht.
Manchmal wünschte ich mir echt die Zeiten zurück, wo man als Raid im Pechschwingenhort oder in AQ 
noch "zusammenspielen" mußte.
Mittlerweile kommt es mir vor, als ob jeder DD nur noch für sich spielt und Tank und Heiler die 
Aufgabe haben, die Herren und Damen DDs vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit zu beschützen.

Die meisten Posts in denen sich die Tanks beklagen kann ich zu 100% bestätigen.
Ich besitze 3 Tankklassen. Pala, Krieger und DK.
Und es ist egal, welcher Tank... es gibt immer einen DD der eine Möglichkeit findet,
Aggro zu ziehen.

Worüber ich letztens mehr als gelacht habe war ein Jäger, der in PDC HC trotz Markierung nicht aufs Maintarget
geschossen hat. ( War mit Pala drin ). Nach meinem Spott aber nicht aufhörte, auf eben diesen Mob zu ballern.
Der Mob kam gar nicht bis zu mir, sondern machte auf halbem Weg wieder kehrt. 
Nun... Jäger tot.... Nicht mal Totstellen konnte der gute. War zwar Full-Ulduar-equiped...
aber nicht wissen, was totstellen ist.
Nach dem Wiederbeleben kamen dann so bescheuerte Sprüche wie
"Gib Deinen Tank doch wieder bei Ebay zurück" und "Dir haben die inzwischen wohl doch schon 
zuoft auf die Rübe gehaun. Da is nix mehr da, mit was du spielen könntest" bekam der nette Jäger
die Rote Karte und nen Kick. Er hat dann noch versucht mich bei meinem Gildenleiter anzuschwärzen.
War aber nicht. 

Ich habe für mich beschlossen solche Wannabees in Zukunft ganz schnell aus der Gruppe zu entfernen
bzw selber zu leaven. Das macht keinen Spass so. Und ich spiele um Spass zu haben.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Zum Schluss noch ein Wort an diese eifrigen DDs. Ein guter DD zeichnet sich nicht durch den 1. Platz im Recount aus,
sondern durch die Fähigeit seinen Platz in der Gruppe richtig zu spielen.
Das bedeutet:
#Die eigene Aggro unter Kontrolle zu haben ( Omen läßt Grüßen )
#Bei tatsächlicher Aggro... den Mob zum Tank zu bringen und nicht davonzulaufen
#Zur DMG-Maximierung Aggro-reduzierende Fähigkeiten richtig einzusetzen.
#Markierungen zu beachten
#Herkömmliche Spielweisen anzuwenden. ( z.B. das aktuelle Maintarget per "Help" vom Tank abzunehmen )
#auch mal den Tank bzw die Gruppe zu supporten ( z.B. Frostfalle, Mob kiten, Frostnova, Caster unterbrechen, etc )

Gäbe noch so vielen darüber zu sagen. Aber die Guten, wissen es eh... und die Schlechten werden es vermutlich eh nimmer lernen.
Aber wenn ihr meint, dann geht halt nur noch mit eurem Über-Roxxor-Death-Tank in HCs die nach einem Schlag 200k Aggro auf jedem Mob 
haben und die komplette Ini in einem Zug komplett tanken können. Ich kanns nicht.

Baba


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Zum Schluss noch ein Wort an diese eifrigen DDs. Ein guter DD zeichnet sich nicht durch den 1. Platz im Recount aus,
> sondern durch die Fähigeit seinen Platz in der Gruppe richtig zu spielen.



Natürlich und muss zusätzlich noch die unteren Punkte beachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rodanold schrieb:


> #Die eigene Aggro unter Kontrolle zu haben ( Omen läßt Grüßen )
> #Bei tatsächlicher Aggro... den Mob zum Tank zu bringen und nicht davonzulaufen
> #Zur DMG-Maximierung Aggro-reduzierende Fähigkeiten richtig einzusetzen.
> #Markierungen zu beachten
> ...


----------



## Ellordian (16. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ... jetzt mal die Tatsachen auf den Tisch. Habe nicht Alles sondern nur Teile des gesamten Fred gelesen und muss dazu folgendes beitragen:

ich spiele selber pala-tank und habe fast gar kein verständnis für den TE. also es passiert mir recht häufig (gerade für daily hc) das mich dds begleiten die vom equip einfach besser sind und so schnell die aggro ziehen könnten. aber nun seit doch mal ehrlich, der pala hat x-viele möglichkeiten den dds zu helfen.

erstens, macht man als pala schonmal ne menge anfangsaggro, auch bei gruppen, alleine durch die weihe. wenn es dann doch ein ddler oder der heal schaffen sollte aggro zu haben, kann ich spotten, wenn das immer noch nicht reicht, kann ich einem dd bis zu 5 mobs abnehmen (mit einem klick). und zu guter letzt, sollte das nicht helfen, hoffe ich auf einen guten healer und kann den schaden von gruppenmitgliedern auf mich umlenken, bis zu 150% meines eigenen lebens.

und nun sage mir nochmal ein pala-tank, dass ihm die ddler wegsterben. also wirklich. ihr müsst auch mal bei solchen gruppen alles an möglichkeiten ausschöpfen und nicht sagen, nur weil einer aggro zieht weil man nur die weihe setzt, dass er das lassen soll. in meiner standart gilden gruppe sind die ddler durchgängig besser equipt als mein pala-tank (noch) und die meckern schon immer, dass sie es kaum schaffen meine aggro zu ziehen. manchmal versuchen sie es, indem sie alle twinkets ziehen, aber selbst dann, hab ich die mit meinen oben genannten taktiken entweder ruckzuck die aggro wieder, oder die mobs sind down.

also nicht immer gleich meckern, sondern mal klotzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so far


----------



## Najsh (16. September 2009)

Rodaan schrieb:


> Ich spiel ja nun auch seid kurzem einen Krieger-Tank und muss auch gestehen, dass ich nicht immer gleich den Überblick habe, ob der Heiler gerade mächtig auf´s Korn genommen wird.



Der Heiler hat keine Aggro, denn der Heiler heilt beim antanken nur dich.
Dementsprechend wird seine Heil-Aggro nie deine Aggro übersteigen -

Sollte der Heiler Aggro haben - macht er etwas falsch.

Erfahrenen Heiler lassen "übermotivierte" DDs ins Gras beissen - denn sie wissen wenn der Tank
down geht -> wipe. Oder anders gesagt - sollte der Heiler Aggro haben liegt es daran, dass
er primär damit beschäftigt ist DDs zu heilen, und wie oben angesprochen, 
machen das gute Heiler nicht lange mit. Spätestens nach der 2ten Mobgruppe
wird der Heiler die DDs darauf ansprechen oder sie einfach sang und klanglos sterben lassen.

Solltest du mit einer Katastrophen random chuck norris combo unterwegs sein,
marke die Adds und switch mal durch, dann siehst du ja recht schnell
welcher DD grade an welchem traget rumwerkelt und wenn
du siehst dass die Leute deine marks völlig ignorieren, dann sprich
sie mal drauf an warum ? 
Alternativ kannst du dir ja auch anschauen wer wen im target hat.

Wenn ich mit so Superhelden aka IMBA kill0rs unterwegs war, 
und gemerkt hab, dass die ihren Kopf ausgeschaltet bzw 
ausschliesslich zum faceroll benutzen - mal gleich ne klare Ansage
gemacht - und danach war dann meistens auch Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## Todeshieb (16. September 2009)

birdra schrieb:


> sterben lassen, wenn dir einer aufn sack geht. ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

Vorgestern war ich mit nem Jäger in ner Ini, der irgentwann mal selbst ne Gruppe (absichtlich) gepullt hat. Ich hab mich dann erst mal hingesetzt, ihm beim Sterben zugesehen und mir dann die Aggro schnell mit Schild des Rächers geholt. Gerezzt wurde der dann auch nicht ... musste laufen.


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> aber nun seit doch mal ehrlich, der pala hat x-viele möglichkeiten den dds zu helfen.
> 
> und zu guter letzt, sollte das nicht helfen, hoffe ich auf einen guten healer und kann den schaden von gruppenmitgliedern auf mich umlenken, bis zu 150% meines eigenen lebens.
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich ddlern die es trotz Markierung, Ansage und mehrmaligen Wiperns nicht schaffen auf das richtige Target zu ballern noch helfen? 

Dennen ist in der Regel nicht zu helfen und ich werde keine kostbaren Nerven durchbrennen lassen, nur weil Mr. Ich-bin-der-ddler-Nr.1 sich nicht an einfach Regeln hält.

Ps: Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein, aber die einzige Palaskillung die "Heilige Opferung" mitskillt, ist der Vergelter. Für Tanks absolut unbrauchbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ein Link für die nach meiner Meinung besten Palaskillung, wobei es da noch andere gute Varianten gibt.

Link

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Skyler93 (16. September 2009)

xD das nervt aber ist auch manchmal echt gut wennde gescheite DDler hast bei Heros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind ma wegen Markenfarmen rein,3 DDler alle über 4k dps, ich warri priester heiler, Priester spammt GRPheal, ich tank was geht, Furor krieger macht soviel AE hat bissl getankt ist eh offtank, Schurke zieht garkein aggro, Mage zieht aggro und kiitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sah komisch aus sind aber nie gestorben hab eig. nur auf den schurken und den Magier aufgepasst der warri konnt gut tanken mit 2 2händer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber randoms niemals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da denkt jeder DD er wer so cool, die mobs fallen schneller um als sie  1 dmg machen können(meistens das gegenteil^^)
danach heists Tank ist schlecht.....


----------



## Ellordian (16. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich ddlern die es trotz Markierung, Ansage und mehrmaligen Wiperns nicht schaffen auf das richtige Target zu ballern noch helfen?
> 
> Dennen ist in der Regel nicht zu helfen und ich werde keine kostbaren Nerven durchbrennen lassen, nur weil Mr. Ich-bin-der-ddler-Nr.1 sich nicht an einfach Regeln hält.
> 
> ...




ich stimme dir zu, wenn du sagst, dass warum soll ich denen immer wieder helfen. notorischen "ich brauch nix mehr lernen dds" sollte man in die schranken weisen.

aber eine frage hab ich da trotzdem noch. welchen sinn macht es, für einen vergelter heilige Opferung zu nutzen??? warum sollte ein dd absichtlich schaden fressen wollen??? wozu gibt es nen tank?? der ist nur dafür da schaden zu fressen.

ich habe es auf jeden fall geskillt und schaue mir jetzt deine skillung mal genau an. vielen dank auf jeden fall für den link. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> aber eine frage hab ich da trotzdem noch. welchen sinn macht es, für einen vergelter heilige Opferung zu nutzen??? warum sollte ein dd absichtlich schaden fressen wollen??? wozu gibt es nen tank?? der ist nur dafür da schaden zu fressen.



Weil man die Fähigkeit in der Regel in Kombination mit Gottesschild zündet und das geht als Tank nicht, als Vergelter hingegen schon. Auf die Weise kann man den Raid/die Gruppe extrem entlasten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## Rodanold (16. September 2009)

Ellordian schrieb:


> ich stimme dir zu, wenn du sagst, dass warum soll ich denen immer wieder helfen. notorischen "ich brauch nix mehr lernen dds" sollte man in die schranken weisen.
> 
> *aber eine frage hab ich da trotzdem noch. welchen sinn macht es, für einen vergelter heilige Opferung zu nutzen??? warum sollte ein dd absichtlich schaden fressen wollen???* wozu gibt es nen tank?? der ist nur dafür da schaden zu fressen.
> 
> ...



In ner 5er Gruppe unsinnig... im Raid mal durchaus Support. Der Retri opfert sich zwar evtl, ermöglicht aber einigen DDs weiterzuleben.
Wobei Gruppe > Retri ist. Sprich Gruppe macht mehr DMG als der Retri.
Für nen Tank im Raid verbietet sich die Fähigkeit, da er so schon genug auf die Ömme bekommt. Kurzfristiger, zusätzlicher und evtl hoher Schaden
bedeutet nur Tank-Tot was gleichbedeutend mit Wipe ist.

(Berichtigt mich, wenn ich das verkehrt geschrieben habe. Bei den Raids wo ich mitgelaufen bin, war es bisher nur 1mal. Und da hat sich der Retri für
die anderen DDs geopfert)


----------



## Gerti (16. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> (Berichtigt mich, wenn ich das verkehrt geschrieben habe. Bei den Raids wo ich mitgelaufen bin, war es bisher nur 1mal. Und da hat sich der Retri für
> die anderen DDs geopfert)



Bei uns kombieneren die Holy,Retri es immer mit Bubble, dann stirbt keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich als Tank mache es nur selten, da ich meist Tanke, bei dem ersten PdK Boss kann mans aber auch als  Tank nutzen, um so die Impale dinger loszuwerden und wenn man schonmal Bubble anhat kann man auch noch göttliche dingends zünden.


----------



## Ellordian (16. September 2009)

ok, ok!! ihr habt mich bekehrt. sobald ich heute abend online gehe, werde ich meine tankskillung noch etwas verfeinern. die ounkte für die heilige opferung werd ich woanders unterbringen.

denn ihr habt recht, in einem raid sollte der tank schon genug schaden bekommen und muss sich nicht noch mehr holen. und dazu kommt noch, dass in einer guten gruppe einem guten raid, ja auch kaum ein anderer (viel) schaden nehmen sollte aus die tanks. also, gute arbeit, ihr habt mich überzeugt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muss auch gestehen, das der pala tank nur meine 2. skillung ist und ich erst damit anfange. nromal mach ich einen auf holy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anser (16. September 2009)

Ich mache sogar die Erfahrung das mein Angetanktes  Ziel (das mit dem Totenkopf drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) als letztes Stirbt und ich wie nen blöder rumspotten muss nur damit die lieben Herren und Frauen der DD Schöpfung machen können was Sie wollen. Mit Klassenbeherschung hat das in meinen Augen nichts zu tun ehr mit DPS geilen Spinnern, jeder hat heute Omen drauf und kann auf seine aggro achten, Assisten sollte heutzutage auch kein Problem sein. 

Was dem ganzem dann immer die Krone aufsetzt ist, wenn man dann mal die Skills der DD´s Prüft und feststellt das keinerlei aggroveringernde Fähigkeiten geskillt sind, Hauptsache max. DPS ich muss ja zeigen was ich raus pusten kann.

Wenn dann die Gr. vor dem Endgegner einer HC steht und wir 2-3 Versuche brauchen, die DD´s es dann immer noch net schnallen das ich Antanken muss, sy dann geh ich als Tank und lasse die Gr. stehen ist zwar egoistisch aber hey ich will Spaß am Spielen haben und mir keinen Stress machen müssen wegen irgendwelcher Vollheinis die denken das ich als normalo Tank die Volle DPS eines Voll T9 EQ DD´s halten muss. 
In dem Falle sollen sich solche DD´s dann auch entsprechende Tanks suchen oder das vor der Ini klären, aber das dumme ist ja das T9 Tanks keine Böcke mehr haben auf normale HC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


In dem Sinne


Anser


----------



## xx-elf (16. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> In ner 5er Gruppe unsinnig... im Raid mal durchaus Support. Der Retri opfert sich zwar evtl, ermöglicht aber einigen DDs weiterzuleben.



Heilige Opferung + Gottesschild = 12 Sek 30% weniger Schaden für den Raid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und kein geopferter Retri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (16. September 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> _Also sobald du eine Sekunde angetankt hast solltest du die Aggro haben... es sei denn, der DD ist bei weitem besser Equippt als du. Habs sogar geschafft gegen einen Hexer der Searing Pain seit dem Pull nach geschätzer 0,1sec antankzeit zu spammen begann zu halten.
> Zum Thema DD ziehen Aggro beim Trash: Hey das ist kein BC mehr, wo ein Stoffi dann Onehit ist. Nein, es  ist wirklich mal eine tolle Abwechselung für den Healer. Er kommt sich nämlich nicht mehr überflüssig  vor, sondenr muss mal wieder was Healen.---> Waren letztens Hdz4 Ich wurde fix nach jeder Gruppe einmal voll geheilt sonst lief alles eigentlich ohne Heilung, der Healer kam sogar auf 2,5kDpS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolandos (16. September 2009)

Wenn ein Tank aufs Markieren verzichtet ist doch klar das man auch mal den Falschen trifft. Besonders bei der Zielanwahl kann es Probleme geben. Mit der Maus das Ziel fokusieren, ist bei einem Nahkämpfergetümmel nicht ganz so leicht, besonders wenn das so Tauren mit ihrem breiten Kreuz davorstehen. Also Tabben, wenn dann keine Makierung vorhanden ist, kann man auch mal einen Gegner erwischen der in Reichweite ist, aber noch nicht gepullt wurde.

Was die Zurückhaltung beim Damage angeht , da wird man dann auch mal angemuffelt, wenn man sich des Tankes wegen zurück hält.


----------



## tp_ (16. September 2009)

Lewjavvin schrieb:


> 6-9-6-9-6-9 rota ...



Was ist das für eine Rotation? Bubbel - Ruhestein - Bubel - Ruhestein - ....?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (16. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Wenn ein Tank aufs Markieren verzichtet ist doch klar das man auch mal den Falschen trifft. Besonders bei der Zielanwahl kann es Probleme geben. Mit der Maus das Ziel fokusieren, ist bei einem Nahkämpfergetümmel nicht ganz so leicht, besonders wenn das so Tauren mit ihrem breiten Kreuz davorstehen. Also Tabben, wenn dann keine Makierung vorhanden ist, kann man auch mal einen Gegner erwischen der in Reichweite ist, aber noch nicht gepullt wurde.
> 
> Was die Zurückhaltung beim Damage angeht , da wird man dann auch mal angemuffelt, wenn man sich des Tankes wegen zurück hält.



Bei der Standart-Tastaturbelegung drücke man "F2" und dann "F" und schon hat man das aktuelle Target des Tanks.

Soviel zu dem was ich vorher schrieb:

Gute DDs wissen das und Schlechte wollen es gar nicht wissen. Denn das steht in der Anleitung.. und in den Tips und Tricks... und und und.

Aber möchte-gern-gute-DDs brauchen nicht lesen. Die sind mit Nichtwissen geboren und werden sich nicht verbessern.


----------



## Audara (16. September 2009)

damals zu 60er Zeiten musste man antanken lassen, sonst konnte man sich der Aufmerksamkeit eines besagten Mobs sicher sein und bitte genau das gleiche Ziel wie der MT angreifen.

zu 70er Zeiten galt das immernoch sofern man einen mittelmäßigen Krieger oder Druiden und gut equippte Damage Dealer hatte, antanken lassen. Tankten Paladine konnte genuked werden wie verrückt, i.d.r. blieben die Mobs beim Schutzadin

Mit WOTL scheinen die Zeiten des antankens komplett weggefallen zu sein, hat der Tank im 80er Bereich einmal die Aggro behält er sie eigentlich auch ohne Anstrengungen.

Das sind zumindest meine persönlichen Erfahrungen die ich rückblickend gemacht habe.

Gut, die Situation wie sie der Beitragsersteller beschreibt ist eine der wenigen Situationen wo man als dd den Verstand besitzen sollte um nicht genau dieses Ziel anzugreifen.
Oder man muss als Tank halt mal für den Bruchteil einer sec. ackern.

so far

Audara


----------



## Raz0rblador (16. September 2009)

Tja welch Glück das ich Schurke bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann gleich draufbolzen ohne aggro zu ziehen   

Zum Thema..
Tja, so ist es mit Leuten zu spielen die keinerlei Geduld haben^^


----------



## Rolandos (16. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Bei der Standart-Tastaturbelegung drücke man "F2" und dann "F" und schon hat man das aktuelle Target des Tanks.



Jau,  geht auch aber nur wenn der Tank nicht gerade sein zweites oder drittes Ziehl im Visier hat. Da einige schnell wechseln ist das auch nur ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## IlFantastico (16. September 2009)

Delonglois schrieb:


> wer braucht vio hc scho noch nen tank, des schaff ich auch im off equip und eigentlich reichen für vio hc nen heal und 4 dd, so machen es wir mittlerweile...unser tank hat kein bock und geht gleich in off




Danke, die paar Minuten bis zum nachhause Fahren sind gerettet.Ich kann nicht mehr....

Aber ich frag mich, Heiler?Wozu Heiler?Wir gehen da mit 5 dd rein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_tank (16. September 2009)

hi 
da ich meistens mit leuten aus meiner gilde unterwegs bin weis ich was die dd so treiben und was die heiler so können das macht das ganz sehr viel einfachher.
was ich mir angewöhnt habe bei übereifrigen dds ist das ich mir einen mob aussuche aus dem trasch der als nächstes dran ist der bekommt ein totenkopf und ich sagen allen das der net angetankt wird. alle dds haben einmal gelevelt und sollten daher mit einem mob alleine zurecht kommen und das argument das es elite sein tu ich dagegen halten mit dem argument das es doch 3 dds sind und jede klasse hat die möglichkeit sich seine gegner kurzzeitig vom leib zu halten wenn das nötig ist.

aber es wir immer spieler geben den das gruppen spiel einfach net so liegt also nerven behalten und die ini durchhalten nächstes mal sind es dann andere ^^

mfg ein tank


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (16. September 2009)

ein_tank schrieb:


> hi
> da ich meistens mit leuten aus meiner gilde unterwegs bin weis ich was die dd so treiben und was die heiler so können das macht das ganz sehr viel einfachher.
> was ich mir angewöhnt habe bei übereifrigen dds ist das ich mir einen mob aussuche aus dem trasch der als nächstes dran ist der bekommt ein totenkopf und ich sagen allen das der net angetankt wird. alle dds haben einmal gelevelt und sollten daher mit einem mob alleine zurecht kommen und das argument das es elite sein tu ich dagegen halten mit dem argument das es doch 3 dds sind und jede klasse hat die möglichkeit sich seine gegner kurzzeitig vom leib zu halten wenn das nötig ist.
> 
> ...



naja, nicht die feine Art, wenn ich aus dem Geschriebsel das entnommen habe, was es zu entnehmen gibt. Wenn ich DD bin mach ich aber auch so Sachen wie: -den Mob vom Heiler zerren und umklatschen, -Aggro ziehen, Ziel wechseln, merken dass ich die Aggro trotzdem nicht loswerd, zurückwechseln, Mob umklatschen.
Das is wirklich kein Thema. Für einen tankgeübten DK^^. Was der Hexer dazu sagt möcht ich eher nich wissen.. obwoooohl der könnte ja den Mob in die nächste Trashgruppe fearen, ein Tank wird schon damit klarkommen.


----------



## Phash (16. September 2009)

antanken?

oO

das könnt ihr doch ... ihr müsst nur schneller sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem gibts Spott... und mal im Ernst... mir is das so ladde was der Tank macht... mit der Katze dodge ich so oft, dass ich nen Mob allein tanken kann. 

Vielleicht sterb ich ab und zu mal, weil ichs übertreib... aber meistens komm ich noch in den Bären und alles is locker

oder der tank spottet und alles passt


ODER der tank rennt rein, wirft irgend nen aoe kram an und ich kann soviel swipen wie ich will und krieg keine aggro... das is der normalfall. Sogar mit günstigen Randomtanks... und ich burste vom ersten Augenblick! (4k dps unsupported single target hält jeder tank im Schlaf- wers nich packt is doof oder mir egal - die Mobs sind so schnell down... unglaublich langweilig)


K/A ich finds atm so langweilig in heros... tanks und heiler sind da total überbewertet. Eines von beiden brauchste - normalerweise kann ich aber dmg machen, wenn n guter tank dabei ist, ich heile dann nur nebenbei ein wenig (hot verteilen, dmg machen)


----------



## Tydlig (16. September 2009)

Audara schrieb:


> Mit WOTL scheinen die Zeiten des antankens komplett weggefallen zu sein, hat der Tank im 80er Bereich einmal die Aggro behält er sie eigentlich auch ohne Anstrengungen.




Ganz allgemein sind die Zeiten von CC vorbei. Ich bin die letzten zwei Wochen im Schnitt 2-3 Heroics pro Tag gegangen und außer in zwei Runs schien Crowd Control ein völliges Fremdwort zu sein. Bei den beiden Ausnahmen hat einmal ein Mage gesheept, was dann auch drin blieb, und einmal ein Schurke gestunnt, was von einem anderen DDler instant rausgehauen wurde :] 
Ich finde es auch sehr amüsant zu gucken, wen die verschiedenen Spieler während einem Kampf denn so im Target haben.


----------



## Gerti (16. September 2009)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wieder Schwachsinn in Reinkultur. Trash macht also keinen Damage und es ist egal wer die Aggro hat.
> Ich weiß sehr genau, warum ich grundsätzlich nie random gehe.




Ahja, ich wurde schon desöfteren als Tank gelobt und das ich meinen Job gut mache. Und wer mir sagt "Tank brauchen 3sec zum antanken!!111" den will ich mal bei Yogg sehen, spätestens mit 1 oder 2 Hütern können die dd den tanks keine zeit lassen, da sonst die adds in p1 und p3 viel zu langsam down gehen. auch bei sath3d muss man schnell aggro aufbauen und die dd können nicht ewig warten, bis sie endlich mal dmg machen dürfen.

und ja trash macht keinen dmg: ich hatte disc---> gildenkollege fix in frostpräsenz und den vf trash weiter getankt... natürlich wird ein stoffi von ner ganzen gruppe umgehaun. aber tatsache ist, plattenträger kann man ohne probleme hochheilen und alle anderen müssen sich nur halbwegs geschickt anstellen (blink,deathcoil etc,...)  dann überlebt man auch aggro von den meisten trash mobs. es sei denn der healer ist eingeschlafen, weil er nix zu healen hat.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. September 2009)

Jap also Target vom Tank nehmen ist ja Schwachsinn. Also Krieger tab ich durch und hau auf jeden bissel was, sogar blutung. Meine bissl Tick, ist bissel Aggro ^^
Aber an sich brauch man Antank Zeit nur, um die Mobs in Stellung zu bringen. Dannach heißt es Fähigkeiten durchklicken und Targest durchklicken, dabei am besten mit Bunden Symoblischen Arbeiten, dass hilft einfach um bissel die Aggro zu halten. Ab gewissen Equiptstatus ist dann eh Donnerknall und Schockwave recht gut und anstatt HS spammt man dann mit Wut Cleave. Aber immer schauen, wer den zweiten Cleave abbekommt, ein andere Mob bekommt dann Rache reingedrückt. Aber ansich Tanken ist nicht mehr so mega schwer.
Man sollte dem Tank nur Zeitgeben die Mobs in Stellung zu bringen. Gerade bei Knockbacks und nervigen Range DDs kann das doch mal helfen. Da man sich Laufwege dann erspart und die Meele dauerhaft im Rücken stehen können.


----------



## Loyld (16. September 2009)

Da gibt es keine Diskussion für mich, ein DD MUSS sich dem Tank anpassen. Man muss einfach merken ob der Tank mit hohen Schaden Aggro halten kann oder ob er noch probleme hat und mich demnach dann verhalten. Wer das nicht kann ist A) einfach nur ein grottiger DD und hat das nicht auf das Tankverhalten zu schieben und soll  sich eine andere Gruppe suchen. Es kann ja wohl nicht schwer sein sich mal anzupassen, da braucht mir keiner mit diesen Standardantworten kommen wie "Ja ich bin an unsere Raidtanks gewöhnt" oder ähnliches. Und das sage ich aus der sicht eines DD´s bzw. ehemaligen Tanks.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (16. September 2009)

Ich spiel selber Chars die Tanken, Caster dd und Heiler sind. Ich habe mich nie beschwärt von wegen aggro ziehen weder als Heal als dd oder Tank. Wenn man nicht grad ein Erfolg machen will in einer Ini wos ein Plan braucht, ist die Taktik rein und Wegbomben. Mir ist es lieber die DD geben Dampf als das ich noch einschlafe beim tanken oder heilen.


also Hexenkamaraden, pullt mit Seelenfeuer!!!


----------



## Prof. (16. September 2009)

also bis BC hab ich auch noch gespielt und getankt und ich hatte mit mein krieger nie problehme.... solange der healer healen konnte....

genauso hab ich auch nen healer und DD.... wenn der healer wegen einem mob sagt er kann nicht mehr healen ist er schlecht.... wenn der DD wegen einem mob aggro abkackt oder rumheult ist er schlecht.... jeder DD oder Healer kann ein mob aushalten oder stannen oder einfrieren oder sonnst was machen... aber naja...

ich hatte keine problehme... ich hab die DDs sofort loslegen lassen und hatte selbst keine schwierigkeiten die aggro zu halten... hab ich mal welche verloren hatte ich sie danach sofort wieder... aber das war damals.... wo noch alles besser war^^


----------



## Spectrales (16. September 2009)

Man kann nicht umsonst Mobs markieren


----------



## computerblicker (16. September 2009)

Und DDs haben ein Hirn das sie einschalten können um das Ziel des Tanks anzugreifen. Is ja nun wirklich nicht die Welt.

Da ich Heal, DD u. Tank auf 80 habe kenn ich alle Seiten. Is halt wirklich so das viele (nicht alle) DDs dir nen Cast hinterhauen während du mit dem Krieger noch im Charge bist x.X

Ansich geht es natürlich trotdzem, aber es muss nich unbedingt sein weil man dann wenns mehrere Mobs sind erstmal hinterherrennen darf.

Btw:
Ich regel das so, beim 1. mal verwarn ich sie, beim 2. mal sterben sie wenn ich se das sie obwohl sie Aggro haben weiter drauf holzen, Spott hat eben leider auch nen CD und ich brech mir keinen ab nur weil er im DMG Meter 1. sein will.
Ich weiß auch das ich jetz wieder weggeflamed werd, aber n DD der drauf holzt weil er sich net beherschen kann und es so dem Tank & Heal schwer macht kann seine Klasse einfach nicht spielen oder hats nicht verstanden.


----------



## Cloymax (16. September 2009)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu...

Ich zocke dk tank, und bin nicht ulduar equipped. trotzdem kann ich von den meisten ulduar und einigen pdk dd's die aggro halten.

das problem hierbei ist natürlich
-Runen: ohne runen=kein aggro. wenn ein DD pullt, nachdem wir den letzten mob einer trashgrp gepwnt haben oder noch während dem kampf pullt, stirbt er meistens. es sei denn es ist irgend nen hunter oder schurke...mittem im kampf ist mehrere mobs dazu nehmen schwer.
-cooldowns: meine aggro ist recht stabil, aber ohne tod und verfall geht der ganze grosse aoe weg. Dd's, die sofort einen starken aoe reinhauen wenn ich noch nicht mal krankheiten drauf hab, kriegen aggro. und mit den T8 dd's sind die mob gruppen oft so schnell down das mein tod und verfall cooldown noch beinahe die hälfte des cd's hat. in diesem fall versuche ich zehrende kälte zu benutzen, was ich auch benutze wenn der heal zu schlafen scheint oder n VF noch bei den alten mobs hockt. leider sind alle DD's zu blöd, da mal einen kurzen moment zu warten bis sie raufbämmen.

wenn ich keinen der eben genannten cd's benutzen kann, sterben halt dd's wenn sie einfach nur raufhauen.

Ja, tanks habens schwer. besonders dk's.

btw: ich habe naxx 10er/hero equip mit ein paar ulduar markenteilen.


----------



## The Awakening (16. September 2009)

Warum pulln Tanks immer dann wenn Irreführung ausläuft?: P


----------



## Bläckbeerd (16. September 2009)

Also einerseits bin ich einer der dds, andererseits aber auch n Tank (Bärchen).
Als dd (Schurke) hau ich n Schandel aufn Tank und mach mein Ding ;D als Bär hab ich auch manchmal solche Fosten dabei.
Ich machs mir dann immer einfach und zwar marke ich einfach die targets und fertig is... meistens klappt es auch das mich niemand in der Aggro überbieten kann, außer die dds greifen immer noch das falsche target an... In diesem Fall bleibt nur noch eins /lol !

mfg Bläcki


----------



## Deadwayn (16. September 2009)

Mal was anderes.
Wer sich mal ein bissl mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinandersetzt wird schnell erkennen, dass wir den Apostroph anders als im Englischen einsetzen. Beim Genitiv kann ich´s (ich es) ja noch verstehen, da das im Englischen so benutzt wird. Allerdings ist mir der Apostroph im Plural ein echtes Rätsel.

Dazu mal ein Zitat aus "Deppenapostroph":

"..._Dann aber drang der Apostroph auch in die Pluralbildung vornehmlich solcher Substantive vor, die bei Kommunikationsfrenetikern beliebt sind (Hi Fan's, wichtige Info's, coole Link's). Inzwischen sind die von dem Hochstrich zerteilten Wortbilder zu einer echten Landplage geworden, die einem das Lesen verleiden kann._..."

Wer sich mehr dafür interessiert:

http://www.deppenapostroph.de/

Das soll auf keinen Fall ein Angriff gegen wen auch immer sein, denn die wenigsten machen solche Fehler, weil sie doof sind, sondern weil sie es nicht besser wissen.

P.S. ich kann mir schon bildhaft vorstellen, wie so mancher jetzt bei meinem "ich´s" jetzt ganz genau überprüft, ob das auch stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. September 2009)

Ich habe zwar nur zu BC Krieger Tank und Mage DD gespeilt aber das geheule war darmals auch schon.
Ich kann aus eigenar Erfahrung sprechen das nen Tank die Situation wie du sie in Vio Hero leicht meistern kann. Wenn ich jetzt mit mein Mage darein geh mache ich auch direckt voll dmg auf die Mobs was meisten auch recht gut geht da der tank den mob gut hält. Als einfache regel kann man sich da immer nehmen den mob wo der tank als erstes drauf geht wird auch als erstes gekillt. Was nur beim Trash gilt bei Boss kommts halt drauf an, aber das sollte ja klar sein. Wenn ich dan doch mal von so einen 0815 Mob Aggro mit meinen Mage ziehe ist es auch kein Problem diesen alleine zu besiegen auch wenn der Tank sich nicht weiter drum kümmert. Ich habe schon immer den Satz "Wer Aggro hat kann sie behalten" als ein abtuhn der unfäigkeit oder Faulheit des Tanks gesehn. Und ich habe mit Classic und BC selber immer getankt bis ich dan mein Mage angefangen habe.
Aber wenn man sein Krieger richtig spielen kann, dan ist es auch kein Problem schnell Aggro auf zubaun. Und wenn dan doch mal nen Mob abhaut da schnell mit Einschreiten den DD oder Heiler zu retten. (Was am fast garnicht sieht.)
Aber es kann natürlich schon nerven wenn man hinterher rennen muss, aber ganz ehrlich ich habe schon lange kein mehr overnuken gesehn wie ichs mit mein Mage zum anfang von BC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke das grösste Problem sind einfach die rnd-Gruppen wo sich die Leute nicht kennen. Bei den Raid-Gilden in denen ich war hatte sich die Stammgruppe immer recht gut eingespielt das sowas kein Problem war

So nochmal zusammen gefast (da ich immer ausschweife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ein Tank kann wen er weiss wies geht und das drauf hat so gut tanken das der DD nicht 10s mit dem Dmg warten muss. Was aber auch ein wenig Arbeit für den Tank bedeutet, aber bei vielen Bossen wo es auf Zeit geht sehr hilfreich ist.
Es entspannt natürlich auch die ganze sache wenn der DD nicht so drauf klotz das es zu lässtig wird. In ner 5 Ini kann man sich auch mal nen wenig zeit lassen da es da nicht wircklich um DPS geht.

MFG: Frêdo ehmals Tank jetzt DD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (16. September 2009)

Deadwayn schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Wer sich mal ein bissl mit der deutschen Rechtschreibung auseinandersetzt wird schnell erkennen, dass wir den Apostroph anders als im Englischen einsetzen. Beim Genitiv kann ich´s (ich es) ja noch verstehen, da das im Englischen so benutzt wird. Allerdings ist mir der Apostroph im Plural ein echtes Rätsel.
> 
> Dazu mal ein Zitat aus "Deppenapostroph":
> ...



Mal ganz ehrlich ist ja echt schön diese Regel aber die Deutschesprache wie du sie da kennst wurde von ihrgendwelchen zuhoch bezahlten Lehran und andern wichtigtuhern erfunden denen nix besseres eingefallen ist uns mit solchen Wörtern durcheinander zu bringen, und dan noch alle paar Jahre ne neue Rechtschreibreform raus zu bringen. Wo dan auf einmal Schifffahrt mit fff geschrieben wird, wo sie wider ne Menge Geld für bekommen.

Ich schreibe so das man versteht was ich sagen möchte. Achte aber schon einwenig dadrauf das es Deutsch ist und nicht Denglisch Deukisch oder sonst was ist was man so hört und liest. Aber immer kann ichs dan auch net vermeiden. ;-)

Aber  danke für den hinweiss auch wenn ich jetzt net weiss was du uns damit sagen willst. 

d[-.-]b


----------



## Klamsi (16. September 2009)

Ich seh das relativ pragmatisch wenn ich meinen Tank spiele, zieht ein DD ein zweimal Aggro spott und gut is. Zieht der selbe DD danach immer noch beijedem Pull Aggro darf er diese auch behalten. Im übrigen hast du auch den netten Vorteil, dass du als Tank fast immer Leader bist und *imbaroxxorichhabkeinbenehmenundweisnochnichmalwasaggroüberhaupbedeuterweilmichn
urmeinrecountinteressiert* DDs ja zum Glück leicht ersetzbar sind (Rdm DD = Wegwerfware)
LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brainether (16. September 2009)

Heute Hdz hero ich als tank,da meinte auch ein hunter immer die mob grps pullen zu müssen nachem dritten mal (er hatte net mal irreführung auf mir drauf) hab ich dann immer geguckt wo das huntermal drauf war und wen er wieder meinte zupullen,hab ich ihn einfach sterben lassen.Nach dem 5ten Mal sterben hatte ers dann auch kapiert und hörte damit auf!
Mfg 
Ether


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (16. September 2009)

war ma mit bärchen in ner hc und ein retri meinte mit hand der abrechnug dmg machen zu müssen ^^ sagte ihm 3mal er soll es lassen da es ein spott ist und er so "ne das is instant und macht gut dmg" -.- ja einfach ma healer angesprochen er soll ihn bei boss ma nicht healen weil er eh nicht so viel dmg macht.

tja resultat war er benutzt hand bekommt aggro und stirbt weilichs mir nicht wiedergeholt habe bis zu seinem tod.

das tolle daran war jetzt jedoch das mich der retri als noob beschimpft hat und ich nicht weis wie ICH meine klasse zu spielen habe da ich anscheinend kein aggro halte und dem heal hat er ne standpredigt gehalten das er nicht healen könne da er so einfach gestorben sei. und das wir ihm jetzt seine reppkosten zahlen sollen weil nur wir daran schuld trügen das er starb (was ja iwi auch stimmt aber najaaaa kama uns auch nicht übel nehmen oder ;>)

tja ende der geschichte lle aus der grp haben den retri bei jeder gilde auf dem server angeschwärzt das er nicht spielen könnte und nur rummotzt xD tja als wir dann alle in dala hockten *ping*
/2 [blabla]: boa war heute in so der noob grp tank konnte aggro nicht halten und heal war auch mies.....
/2 [blubblub]: bist du nicht der retri der hand der vergeltung zum dmg machen benutzt ??
[blabla] ist jetzt offline

tja hatte ihn auf fl und nicht auf ignore damit ich ihn bissl nerven kann ^^


----------



## Bloodsaber (16. September 2009)

also ich lass NIE die tanks antanken, wozu auch?
wenn ein tank seine skills beisammen hat hollt er locker wieder ein.

Was mir aber oft passiert das ich mit meinem Krieger einfach mal mehr agro mache als der tank... 
tja mit guten heal tank ich halt den boss weiter, in heros np^^

Was ich immer witzig finde is wenn ein tank geinvt wird und er weniger Leben als ich mit meinen 24,3 k hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da wisper ich dem Heal vor der ini schon: Ich glaub ich werd her tanken als obacht^^


----------



## Nikesel (16. September 2009)

Naja ich bin Tank und Dell-Fury und besitze nochn Hexer ... mit jeder Skillung ist meine Aggro ziemlich krass ... Deff ist klar ... Fury halt normal DD Aggro und Hexer baut eh zuviel Aggro auf (Genauso wie FireMage und Hunter xD)

Also wenn ich Tanke hab ich eig nie Probleme mit Aggro es ist ziemlich selten das wer Aggro zieht und wenn wer Aggro zieht sinds nur Top DD's (vom Gear her) die eh nicht sterben wenn sie mal 3-5 Sekunden Aggro haben.

Wenn ich DD mache weiß ich wo "brisante" Stellen in Inis und Raids sind wie zb die Stelle die du genannt hast in VF. Da warte ich nen Sekündchen und halte es auch für selbstverständlich. Nur die Sache ist nunmal die Leute die niemals irgendeine Ini getankt haben wissen nicht so recht wo es brisant ist und wo nicht daher können sie es nicht einschätzen.

Aber angemotzt wurde ich eigentlich noch nie ^^ hab aber denk ich mal nen ziemlich Guten Ruf auf meinem Server könnte auch daran liegen xD man weiß es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackar (16. September 2009)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Die dds die sagen, sie würden es so machen wie im 25er bei ihren Raidtanks sind, halt ganz normale "DD's"  und dd heißt bei mir Kacknoob.





Und bereits hier hast du dich selbst disqualifiziert.


----------



## Critical Pain (16. September 2009)

Der Paladin beschwert sich...WTF?


----------



## Semetor (16. September 2009)

Also ich klär dich da mal kurz auf:
Der gemeine DD (Damagedealer) - Ich möchte hier gleich mal darauf hinweisen das die Bezeichnung DDs als Mehrzahl KOMPLETT FALSCH ist da Damagedealers keinen Sinn ergibt -  an sich kennt nur 2 Arten von Gegner. 

1 Arte = Der leben Gegner d.h. er macht ohne Rücksicht auf irgendjemanden Damage um so weit wie möglich in Recount nach oben zu klettern und es dann voller stolz alle 30 Sekunden im Gildenchat, in der Schlachtgruppe, in /schreien , in /sagen und in der Gruppe postet. Wenn du ganz viel Glück hast hat er ein Makro und postet es dir sogar noch per flüstern.

2 Art = Toter Gegner = Ein Gegner der sich nicht mehr wehrt und zum Leidwesen des DDs (hier richtig da nicht die Mehrzahl gemeint ist) auch keinen Schaden mehr einsteckt. Hier läuft der DD SOFORT (als Schurke oder Druide sogar mit sprinten) auf den Gegner zu um den kompletten Chat mit dem Loot zu überschwemmen.

So und wenn du dich jetzt noch fragst warum sie dich nicht antanken lassen das Prost Mahlzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tanks sind einfach zu schlau für diese Welt......of Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RinderteufelXxL (16. September 2009)

Einfach abkratzen lassen die Viecher die so schön Damagegeil sind und net auf antanken warten können. /lol auf alle DDs die sterben.


----------



## Dackar (16. September 2009)

RinderteufelXxL schrieb:


> /lol auf alle DDs die sterben.




/lol auf alle Tanks die sone DDs nich gegentanken können.


----------



## brujalai (16. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Ist das nun ne neue Phase der DD´s? Dmg drauff bolzen Tank net antanken lassen und Tank anfucken weil man Aggro hat? Oder ist es einfach nur Ignorants der DD´s?



Hallo,

ich find das ganze AoE Getanke und Gespanke seit WotLk eh Kacke, no brain einfach durch rushen, leider sind die Zeiten vorbei wo man noch Kriegertanks beneidet hat die 5-6 Mobs an sich gehalten haben, nicht den mob aus dem sheep geholt haben aus versehen der hunter mit Leichtigkeit 1-2 Gegner an sich gebunden hat da war noch ein bischen Anstrengung und Tastaturakrobatik notwendig - deswegen versteh ich nicht ganz dein aggro problem - jeder halbwegs ausgestattete Tank egal welcher Klasse sollte automatisch vernünftige Aggro halten bei dem ganzen AoE gezerge und den ganz tollen eigenen AOE Effekten -.- So ist das halt seit Lichking druff und gut ist egal was kommt !


----------



## Natálya (16. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Es ist wie jeder Tag, eine Grp sucht einen Tank für VF HC ich  melde mich natürlich und werde Invitet, nun gehts los. So ich starte das Event Stürme zum ersten Portal alles ganz ok läuft schonmal recht gut nun kommt das 2 links oben wo sich die Grp Teilen eine links die andere rechts läuft. Ich spotte denn einen mob hol mit Schild des Rächers die anderen 2 Mobs zu mir und hab denn anderen nicht mal richtig angetankt bolzen die DD´s gleich mal wie bekloppt drauff, naja denk mir halt ok war nur einmal, Fehlanzeige der Hexer unserer Grp denkt sich mal nix bei und macht als weiter bis ich das Kommentar fallen lasse " Wer jetzt DMG macht bevor ich net richtig angetankt hab behält die Aggro"( weiss war dumm aber es nervt nur einfach da der besagte Hexer nur rummaulte er habe ständig Aggro...). Ich bekam nach dem Bosskampf nur das nette Kommentar vom Hexer zu hören nachdem ich die DD´s darum bittete mich antanken zu lassen,"Du bisten Pala du hats 2 Spott´s kann nix zu wenn du es net gebacken bekommst"( ich hab darauf hin mir nur mein Teil gedacht).
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ist das nun ne neue Phase der DD´s? Dmg drauff bolzen Tank net antanken lassen und Tank anfucken weil man Aggro hat? Oder ist es einfach nur Ignorants der DD´s?


Kenn ich gut was du beschreibst. Allerdings spiele ich Heiler. 
Vor n paar Wochen war ich mit einem Tank (Krieger) aus meiner Gilde Burg Hero. Mage holzt übelst drauf bevor der Tank überhaupt DRAN war. Ich dann im TS (Krieger war nicht im TS): Wenn du ihn nicht mal warten kannst bis er 1x draufgehaun hat darfste dich au ned wundern warum du Aggro ziehst. Antwort: Dann soll er halt schneller machen!
Solche Leute lass ich dann halt sterben, is mir scheiß egal. Als Tank würde ich auch keine Anstalten machen die Mobs zurück zu holen (es sei denn der Heiler zieht Aggro, das ist scheiße^^). Und wenns dir zu bunt ist: wirf den DD raus, als Tank hat man ja meistens eh Lead. Entweder die DDs reißen sich zusammen oder sie können in ner anderen Grp spielen. Ganz einfach.

Ja es ist eine neue Phase der DDs. Ich sag dir auch warum: weil man nichts mehr können muss. Kein CC, in den meisten Runs werden nicht mal mehr Symbole verteilt. Jeder holz nur noch per AoE drauf, mehr muss man nicht können. Daher benehmen sich die Leute wie Sau. Aber das hat bestimmt schon wer geschrieben.^^

Mein Tipp aus Sicht des Heilers: Leute ermahnen sie sollen dich bitte antanken lassen (kannst dir ja n Makro basteln^^) und wenn sie nicht spuren fliegen se halt. DDs gibts wie Sand am Meer, du wirst schnell nen Ersatz finden.
Lass dich nicht unterkriegen!!

P.S.: kleiner Witz am Rande (hoffe es hat ihn noch keiner erzählt^^): Was bedeutet "antanken?" - Das ist die Zeit, die ein Tank hat, den Feuerball zu überholen und als erster am Mob zu sein.
Sad but true.


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. September 2009)

normalerweise sollte das so sein das man nach dem angreifen die aggro als tank haben sollte aber gibt einige eifrige leute die lassen einen nichtmal den spas anzugreifen bzw nen kleines sekündchen das dder flächenschaden am mob ankommt.

da denkt der ein oder andere dd´ler er is imba weil er lila klamotten anhat das er alles aber auch ausnahmslos alles umbolzen kann.

und antanken is für mädchen dann hat der gute dd ja ne sekunde verpasst in dem nen anderer im recount nach oben steigen könnte.   auf recount starren einer geht dem dd ab mehr schaden muss her am besten 1 knopf wo 100k instant crit schaden rauskommt schon passt alles.

ich hoffe inständig sie ändern diese einstellung mit dem neuen addon das nicht jeder witzbold gleich ab 80 in epischen klamotten und waffen rumspatziert und das ganze aoe wechballern in inis der vergangenheit angehört.

mehr sheepen fesseln verbannen etc ist wieder gefragt und kein stumpfes durchrennen das die leute wieder gefordert werden.

die epischen klamotten soll man sich wieder verdienen und nicht an jeder ecke nachgeworfen bekommen.


----------



## spacekeks007 (16. September 2009)

P.S.: kleiner Witz am Rande (hoffe es hat ihn noch keiner erzählt^^): Was bedeutet "antanken?" - Das ist die Zeit, die ein Tank hat, den Feuerball zu überholen und als erster am Mob zu sein.
Sad but true.
[/quote]

früher warens 6! sekunden solange brauchte der pyroball oder wie das heisst vom magier bis er fertiggecastet wurde.

heut sind 6 sekunden nix da liegen schon 20 andere viecher


----------



## madmurdock (17. September 2009)

Wie du hier im Forum siehst, gibt es viele DDs, die wollen nur mit guten Tanks spielen.

Nichts desto trotz gibst du als Tank die Rungeschwindigkeit vor. Wenn dies nicht eingehalten wird: Ignorier halt die DDs, die trotz deiner Hinweise nicht auf die Aggro achtgeben und gehe nie wieder mit ihnen mit.

Gleiches gilt aber auch umgekehrt. Wenn ihr als DD keinen 25 Minuten Run sondern einen 15 Mins Run wollt, dann sucht euch gefaelligst gilden- oder flist intern einen und nervt keine Randomtanks. Auch sie wollen nur n Ründchen spielen und zwar entspannter als ihr.

(Bin btw selbst einer von den 15 Mins Run Tanks, sehe aber ein mich der Aggro des Tanks anzupassen, falls ich mal DD mache)


----------



## buhmmler (17. September 2009)

Da die Tanks meistens lead haben würd ich den einfach kicken neuen suchen fertig.
Falls die Gruppe nicht einverstanden ist mit deiner entscheidung neue gruppe suchen,

 Hey du bist Tank die meistgesuchte Klasse in wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PiaMarie (17. September 2009)

Hiho

Bin selber Tank.Schreibe per macro Klick immer meine 3 Goldenen regeln auf.(Die schreibe ich nun net auf,sonst hab ich bald kein Job mehr.Ausgebucht ohne ende.)Der letzte Satz lautet dann,wer diese net einhalten möchte,geht entweder nun oder wird beim 3ten nicht einhalten gekicked.

Klappt bei mir vom ersten Tag an bis nun.Bringt aber nix,wenn der tank net tanken bzw nicht weiss was er tut.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

Ich spiel selbst nen Kriegertank. Hatte vorher nen DK, um das Tanken auf hohem Level mal auszuprobieren, und siehe da, es gefiel mir, und schon war ein kleiner Krieger geboren, der vor 2 Wochen die 80er Marke erklommen hat. 

Ich muss auch gestehen, dass das Tanken mit einem DK schon dermassen langweilig ist, weil wirklich garnichts schiefgehen kann. Es bleibt ausnahmslos jeder Mob im D&D kleben. Mit einem Krieger gibt es da schon ein wenig mehr Arbeit, es macht natürlich auch viel mehr Spass.

Vorher spielte ich Hexer, da hab ich es in Heros immer so gehalten, dass ich erstmal geschaut hab, was der Tank so kann, danach habe ich meinen Spielstil dann ausgelegt. Wars ein Pala, konnte ich meist sofort drauflosbomben, bei Kriegern war ich immer ein bisschen vorsichtiger (Stichwort Wut). Was viele DDs (und die Abkürzung ergibt so schon Sinn, Dealer ist englisch und die Merhzahl ist Dealers), vor allem Caster, vielleicht nicht wissen: ein Krieger (Bärdruiden auch) braucht Wut, um zu Tanken. Wut bekommt er, indem Mobs auf ihm rumprügeln. Klaut ihr ihm sofort die Aggro, kann er den ersten und vielleicht den zweiten Mob zwar noch abspotten, hat dann aber trotzdem erstmal wenig bis keine Wut. Und so geht auch der Aggroaufbau nur schleppend voran.

Ein wenig antanken dient also bei 2 der 4 Tankklassen nicht nur zum Aggroaufbau, sondern auch zum Ressourcenaufbau. Und es ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, zu warten, bis der erste Donnerknall die Mobgruppe erschüttert hat.

Und zum Zusammenspiel in der Gruppe muss ich noch erzählen, was mir neulich mal passiert ist.

In HDZ4 war ich mit meinem Hunter dabei. Da werden ja beim ersten oder zweiten Boss random Gruppenmitglieder in Ketten gelegt und sind so für eine Weile nicht handlungsfähig. Irgendwann war der Heiler dran, da hab ich dann mein Pet mit Ruf des Meisters draufgehetzt, und schon war er wieder frei. Daraufhin hat mich der Tank gelobt, weil er sowas noch nicht erlebt hatte...einen mitdenkenden DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Dass der Tank die meistgesuchte Klasse ist, stimmt leider nur bedingt. Für Heroinstanzen mag das noch zutreffen. In Raids sieht es dann schonwieder anders aus. Da reichen für nen 25er meist 3 Tanks. Und so haben die Dickhäuter dann wieder das Nachsehen. Heiler haben dann die Nase vorn.


----------



## Chupha (17. September 2009)

Threatersteller

da ich selber einen tank spiele dazu muss gesagt sein dktank selbst die ham ihre probleme mit den dds dann sag ihnen mal die goldene oberregel

ALLE DDS MÜSSEN SICH NACH DEN TANK RICHTEN NICHT UMGEKEHRT!!

das is eine regel die seit 60er zeiten besteht wenn das nen dd nicht wiss dann soll er die klappen halten gilt auch für hexer


----------



## RinderteufelXxL (17. September 2009)

brujalai schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich find das ganze AoE Getanke und Gespanke seit WotLk eh Kacke, no brain einfach durch rushen, leider sind die Zeiten vorbei wo man noch Kriegertanks beneidet hat die 5-6 Mobs an sich gehalten haben, nicht den mob aus dem sheep geholt haben aus versehen der hunter mit Leichtigkeit 1-2 Gegner an sich gebunden hat da war noch ein bischen Anstrengung und Tastaturakrobatik notwendig - deswegen versteh ich nicht ganz dein aggro problem - jeder halbwegs ausgestattete Tank egal welcher Klasse sollte automatisch vernünftige Aggro halten bei dem ganzen AoE gezerge und den ganz tollen eigenen AOE Effekten -.- So ist das halt seit Lichking druff und gut ist egal was kommt !



gut AOE zum tanken? krieger hat grad mal dönerknall der ein mittleres maß an bedrohung verursacht - DD AoE zieht viel mehr aggro, wenn du an den mobs als krieger dran bist und rüssi zerreissen machst musste immer das target wechseln und schauen wo nun das zweite rüssi zerreissen gelandet ist (glyphe) - da man das target eh angewählt hat macht man nochmal rüssi zerreissen drauf und in dieser zeit is mob nummer 3 schon am wegrennen zu den DDs den dann abspotten und maintarget weiter tanken.

also deine aussage würde stimmen wenn krieger nen zweiten AOE effekt hätten der zusätzlich zum schaden noch mehr bedrohung verursacht - das ist aber nicht der fall!


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

RinderteufelXxL schrieb:


> gut AOE zum tanken? krieger hat grad mal dönerknall der ein mittleres maß an bedrohung verursacht - DD AoE zieht viel mehr aggro, wenn du an den mobs als krieger dran bist und rüssi zerreissen machst musste immer das target wechseln und schauen wo nun das zweite rüssi zerreissen gelandet ist (glyphe) - da man das target eh angewählt hat macht man nochmal rüssi zerreissen drauf und in dieser zeit is mob nummer 3 schon am wegrennen zu den DDs den dann abspotten und maintarget weiter tanken.
> 
> also deine aussage würde stimmen wenn krieger nen zweiten AOE effekt hätten der zusätzlich zum schaden noch mehr bedrohung verursacht - das ist aber nicht der fall!



Schockwelle?


----------



## RinderteufelXxL (17. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Schockwelle?


betäubt nur kurz und macht bisselchen schaden?


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

Es ist DAS 51er Tanktalent tief im Schutzbaum.

betäubt nur kurz und macht ein bisselchen Schaden?

aha

du spielst hunter nehm ich an.....


----------



## madmurdock (17. September 2009)

The schrieb:


> Warum pulln Tanks immer dann wenn Irreführung ausläuft?: P



Spiele sowohl Hunter als auch Warri. Man sieht nur als Hunter den Timer.


----------



## Karius (17. September 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> ALLE DDS MÜSSEN SICH NACH DEN TANK RICHTEN NICHT UMGEKEHRT!!



Wenn dem so wäre, wäre dieser Thread nicht entstanden und mit Sicherheit keine 16 Seiten lang. *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (17. September 2009)

Verstehe nicht diese Diskussion, so als DD gibt es sofort Feuer aus allen Rohren oder von allen Bögen egal welcher Tank da tankt. Wenn er dann die Aggro nicht halten kann hat der Tank schuld, so einfach ist das.

Ich bin Jäger, der darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: ach ich vergas, Irreführung ist wirklich eine geniale Fähigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shac (17. September 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> So siehts nämlich aus !



Jo und habt ihr beiden schon mal das neuste Unwort gehört? Das nennt sich Cooldown. Wer meint er müsste anpullen wenn ich noch CD auf Tod und Verfall hab oder eisige Böe der krepiert. Im übrigen seit Woltkrelease wurden alle Tankklassen was Aggroaufbau angeht wieder generft oder werden es mit dem nächsten Patch. Ebenso sollte man dran denken das nur en guter Aggroaufbau vorhanden ist wenns Equiq stimmt und selbst dann sollte man net blindlings auf die sekundar angetankten Ziele voll draufbolzen.

Ebenso nervt auch das Go GO und wenn man sich deren Equiq anschaut sind se anscheinend erst seit 2 Tagen 80. Es entscheidet immer noch der Tank wie lange er braucht bis er bereit ist. Die einzige Ausnahme mache ich wenn ich weiß derjenige weiß wie man seine Klasse spielt und das ich ihn inzwischen auch kenne.

Alle beschweren sich über Heal/Tank Mangel. Wann fangt ihr an euch zu fragen warum das so ist.


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Lol, Amüsant^^

Wenn ich als DD der Meinung bin ich mache dann und dann Dmg und ziehe die Aggro, dann ist das mein Bier, aber in heros, also mal bitte, wenn der Heiler nicht völlig Banane ist, dann stirbt da auch kein DD^^ wie Witzlos das manchmal ist, sich über DD´s aufzuregen in heros, wo der Mob äh nicht wirklich lang steht...

Was mich halt derb ankotzt sind möchtegern Tanks, ich habs mal als 2. Skillung mehr oder minder angetestet, abgesehen davon das es mir 0 Spass bringt kann ich nicht Tanken, ist irgendwie nicht so mein Ding, vorallem Kriegertanks haben in Mobgruppen immer die A-Karte, da hat man da eh nicht so die Lust drauf.

Was mir wirklich stinkt sind eben jene Tanks die nicht Tanken können und das sind solche Leute die beim Boss-Kampf die Aggro verlieren gegen einen DD (ohne Aggroreset), da fühl ich mich als DD schon relativ verarscht wenn der Boss sich umdreht und  mir Instant 20k drückt, aber gott sei Dank gibt es eben auch fähige Tanks, mit denen man oft mitgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten, in Raids wirste kein DD erleben der scharf auf die Aggro von Bossen ist, die geben dem Tank die Zeit bzw. nutzen ihre fähigkeiten um die Aggro zu resetten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und in heros, zomfg olol, mit den richtigen Leuten charge ich auch mal gern n Mob an, wenn ich weiss das da mein Lieblingsheiler dabei ist der das regelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, heros sind nun wirklich nur Spass pur.


----------



## Grimmzahn (17. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).



Sagt der richtige!
Ich würde dir gerne diese Seite ans Herz legen: http://deppenakzent.de.vu/

Und damit das hier nicht wieder als Spam gelöscht wird: Ich gehe fast nie mit Tanks, die ich nicht kenne in heroische Instanzen. Die Tanks aus unserem Raid brauch man in der Regel nicht lange antanken lassen. Man sollte allerdings nicht auf Mobs hauen, die noch gar nicht getankt werden.


----------



## spacekeks007 (17. September 2009)

gibt die schöne fertigkeit irreführung vom jäger  oder die schönere fertigkeit vom schurken den schurkenhandel oder so.

einige chars kennen leider diese fertigkeit in ihrem zauberbuch nicht musste ihnen als druidenuhu zeigen das es das gibt und was es da so macht.

is manchmal nen armutszeugnis für manche klassen das die ihre eigenen zauber und fertigkeiten manchmal nicht kennen aber vorher gross rumgetöhnt sie kennen sich aus mit allen und jeden.

p.s. der schurke hat danach nicht mehr geplärrt das er aggro hat und die ini lief gut zuende.


----------



## Fasor (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Lol, Amüsant^^
> 
> Wenn ich als DD der Meinung bin ich mache dann und dann Dmg und ziehe die Aggro, dann ist das mein Bier, aber in heros, also mal bitte, wenn der Heiler nicht völlig Banane ist, dann stirbt da auch kein DD^^ wie Witzlos das manchmal ist, sich über DD´s aufzuregen in heros, wo der Mob äh nicht wirklich lang steht...
> 
> ...



warum nimmst du dann tanks mit in heros?
und krieger tanks haben auch ned in mob gruppen die a-karte wenn man sie kurz antanken lässt und nicht wie der IMBA- ROXXOR meint gleich drauf zu gehen

so und nun rate mal wozu es die fähigkeiten gibt aggro reset? damit du sie nicht einsetzt?
du bist genau einer der kameraden die ich nach mindestens 2 min kicke ....


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Fasor schrieb:


> warum nimmst du dann tanks mit in heros?
> und krieger tanks haben auch ned in mob gruppen die a-karte wenn man sie kurz antanken lässt und nicht wie der IMBA- ROXXOR meint gleich drauf zu gehen
> 
> so und nun rate mal wozu es die fähigkeiten gibt aggro reset? damit du sie nicht einsetzt?
> du bist genau einer der kameraden die ich nach mindestens 2 min kicke ....



^^

Vio hc hab ich letztens mit 4 DD´s und einem Heiler gemacht, wohlgemerkt Random....und da hab ich Off getankt, es geht.

Und warum genau würdest du mich kicken?! Sind es deine oder meine Repkosten? Nehme ich dir die Aufgabe weg wenn ich Aggro ziehe? 

Definier antanken? Ich geb dem Kriegertank Zeit Verwüsten und Donnerknall draufzuklatschen und ich krieg trotzdem die Aggro durch Klingensturm und nun kommst du? Rate mal warum das 5er Setup 1x Tank, 3x DD, und 1 x Heal is? Richtig, Tank hat Mainschaden, DD`s kloppen die Down und Heiler regelt HP von allen Membern, aber nein.

Aggro reset als Krieger? Hab ich? Zeisch!


----------



## Fasor (17. September 2009)

man du bist ja n echt krasser typ das du all das schaffst unglaublich

warum ich dich nicht mitnehmen würde? les dir deine post durch und dann frag mich das noch mal...

und das ein grün equipter tankt keine aggro gegen t7, t8 etc hält sollte selbst dem dümmsten Idioten klar sein


----------



## otty5 (17. September 2009)

Also ich kann mich einigen meiner Vorrednern nur anschließen, man sollte in der Gruppe aufeinander acht geben. Das schließt jetzt DD'ler ein, die aufpassen nicht sofort die Aggro zu ziehen und auf den Targetmob einhauen und nicht wahrlos... sowie die Tanks und Heiler, die ihr Bestmögliches geben. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich noch keine Erfahrung als Tank oder Heal habe, allerdings bin ich auch noch nen relativ frischer 80er Hexer, was nicht heißt, dass ich unachtsam auf jedes Tierchen raufhaue was dahergelaufen kommt. 

Es gibt ja auch so nette Symbole die man über die Mobs setzen kann, was der Gruppe anzeigt, in welcher Reihenfolge sie down gehen sollten, das finde ich wirklich gut und sollte genutzt werden, so kann man schonmal irregeführte Schadensspitzen vermeiden.

Aber was ist eine Ini- oder Raidgruppe oder Tank ---> TOT, also sollten alle auf einander aufpassen und etwas Rücksicht nehmen, dann schafft man auch jeden Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imbageif (17. September 2009)

kann ich nur bestätigen. Mit meinem warri ist es besonders schlimm bei großen gruppen weil die einfach schwerer zu tanken sind mit einem krieger. Mit Spott / grpspott kriegt man das einigermaßen hin auch wenn manchmal einer übern jordan geht wenn er aufs falsche target klatscht (aber eher selten) man kann's sich nicht raussuchen. Allerdings hab ich das problem nur bei gruppen. Singletarget klaut mir keiner die Aggro ^^ 

Was ich viel nerviger finde: Als tank ist man immer der der am ehesten für sein equi nicht mitgenommen wird. Jeder gammel dd mit halb grünem gear wird mitgenommen aber bei mir wird z.T. schon gemeckert weil ich "nur" 27 k Hp hab (ich hatte eine 3 monatige WOW pause und als ich aufgehört hatte, bekam man noch nicht alles in den hintern geblasen, damals war ich noch oberes mittelfeld und hab jede hero durchgetankt timed oder nicht) Ich mein ich muss mir doch nicht von irgendeinem depp sagen lassen dass ich nicht tanken kann mit den 27k, der sein equi vermutlich komplett aus den markenshops gezogen hat ohne skill oder sonstwas....


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Fasor schrieb:


> man du bist ja n echt krasser typ das du all das schaffst unglaublich
> 
> warum ich dich nicht mitnehmen würde? les dir deine post durch und dann frag mich das noch mal...
> 
> und das ein grün equipter tankt keine aggro gegen t7, t8 etc hält sollte selbst dem dümmsten Idioten klar sein



Ach so, ich frag dich nochmal, warum?! Weil ich als DD weiss wann ich Dmg machen, ist das dein problem? Wenn ich sehe der Tank braucht länger dann lass ich dem doch Zeit, wo is dein problem?Wenn ein T7-T8 DK meint ich würde ihm den Boss abspotten obwohl ich only Dmg mache und mich dann voll weint wie ich doch voll der Depp wäre und er wäre ja der Imba Tank und hätte noch nie Aggro Probs gehabt....ja das sind dann Tanks wo ich sage, nein der ist kein Tank, sondern einer der so tut als ob.

Du müsstest dich mal Lesen, du erwartest das man dich antanken lässt, bis du auf jedem Mob so und soviel Aggro hast und dann am besten noch sagst, so und nu Dmg....wielange dauern bei dir die Instanzen? Ein guter DD weiss, wann er Aggro zieht und ein guter Healer weiss wann er den DD "Overhealen" muss, wenn das klappt ist doch alles in butter....ich hab nie gesagt man braucht keine Tanks sondern man braucht keine Mimimimi Tanks, würd gern mal mit dir in eine Ini, wirklich^^


----------



## Syrras (17. September 2009)

Ich liebe Spottimune Mobs.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Du müsstest dich mal Lesen, du erwartest das man dich antanken lässt, bis du auf jedem Mob so und soviel Aggro hast und dann am besten noch sagst, so und nu Dmg....wielange dauern bei dir die Instanzen? Ein guter DD weiss, wann er Aggro zieht und ein guter Healer weiss wann er den DD "Overhealen" muss, wenn das klappt ist doch alles in butter....ich hab nie gesagt man braucht keine Tanks sondern man braucht keine Mimimimi Tanks, würd gern mal mit dir in eine Ini, wirklich^^



ich sollte mich ma lesen??
ich bin pala tank auch du klaust mir ned die agrro und trotzdem würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen, daher würds auch nie passieren das wir in n ini gehen 
so antworten brauchste ned, kenne deine antwort schon. dafür brauchte ich nur in meinen Mülleimer gucken

mfg


----------



## Teubi (17. September 2009)

Ich sags hier nochmal! Seit Wotlk ist der Aggroaufbau wohl überhaupt kein Problem mehr! Spiele seit 4 Jahren nen Krieger Tank! Antanken lassen is Schwachsinn, jeder gute Tank schafft es zu jeder Zeit bei einer beliebigen Anzahl von mobs selbst nach einem Saat, Blizzard oder Pyro pull innerhalb einer halben Sekunde alle mobs so anzuturteln das diese nie wieder von ihm lassen! Also an alle dd´s haut raus was ihr könnt^^ Zeit ist Geld und wenn ihr aggro zieht tauscht den Tank.

mfg Teubi/Baelgun


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. September 2009)

Hm gestern abend Prüfung des Champions Hero: Mein Todesgnom castet bei den ersten drei Tonties nach der Reiteinlage "Eisige Böe" sprich Flächenschaden und prompt hatte ich alle drei am Popo...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und der Tank hatte schon reichlich vorlauf - etwa 5 Sekunden - den Mob zu binden.


----------



## xx-elf (17. September 2009)

Das tolle ist als Tank haste du eigt. immer lead, wenn dich ein ddler nervt kick ihn halt. DD´s gibt es wie Sand am Meer.

Man sitzt als Tank also immer am längeren Hebel und da du definitiv wichtiger für die Gr bist, als der Möchtegern-Tank, kannst du dir sicher sein von wem sich die Gr eher verabschieden wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für mehr Antanktoleranz
xx-elf


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Fasor schrieb:


> ich sollte mich ma lesen??
> ich bin pala tank auch du klaust mir ned die agrro und trotzdem würde ich dich nicht mitnehmen, daher würds auch nie passieren das wir in n ini gehen
> so antworten brauchste ned, kenne deine antwort schon. dafür brauchte ich nur in meinen Mülleimer gucken
> 
> mfg




L O L

Du bist pala-Tank und faselst von Antanken lassen, willst du mich verarschen?! xD

MADE MY DAY"!!!!!!!!!!!!

Alles klar, dann weiss ich ja was du kannst, bzw. was du nicht kannst, rofl.


----------



## Fasor (17. September 2009)

denken liegt dir nicht besonders oder? und lesen wohl auch weniger

ich habe nie von mir gesprochen nur das ich dich ned mitnehmen würde weil du einfach ein möchte gern bist 

lesen, denken, schreiben hilft vertraue mir


----------



## Skyler93 (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> L O L
> 
> Du bist pala-Tank und faselst von Antanken lassen, willst du mich verarschen?! xD
> 
> ...



Meinst du etwa Paladin hat immer aggro????
Bestimmt biste nur ne klasse die wenig aggro macht, aber sei mal ein guter Furor krieger, die haben sehr wenig Aggroreduce......
Hatte anfang WotLKs jeden tank die Aggro weggenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Achja dein rofl steck dir sonst wohin.....


----------



## Xondor (17. September 2009)

Antwort lautet DPS.
DPS ist alles was zählt, weil eben DPS und DPS, was wiederum in mehr DPS resultiert.

DPSarum nehmen mein Tank und ich als Heiler, wenns geht keine Leute mit die schon bei der GRP Suche mit ihren DPS angeben. Man braucht für die easymode HCs kaum Schaden, der zeitunterschied zwischen einer Gruppe mit 1.5k dps und 3k dps pro Person ist lächerlich und wird in jedem Fall schon im Vorhinein zunichte gemacht wenn mal wieder jemand afk muss oder keiner Porten will.

Vielleicht verbietet Blizzard ja mal Recount und co, obwohl die dps fetischisten sicherlich neue Komplexe finden.

DPS hafte Grüße!


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Fasor schrieb:


> denken liegt dir nicht besonders oder? und lesen wohl auch weniger
> 
> ich habe nie von mir gesprochen nur das ich dich ned mitnehmen würde weil du einfach ein möchte gern bist
> 
> lesen, denken, schreiben hilft vertraue mir



Siehe Threadtitel, ein möchtegern.... jo bin ich, gott wie stumpf du argumentierst.

@Skyler

Du meinst ein Arms Krieger macht wenig Aggro mh?


----------



## xx-elf (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> L O L
> 
> Du bist pala-Tank und faselst von Antanken lassen, willst du mich verarschen?! xD
> 
> ...



Hmm klingt schwer nach Troll, bzw. Imba-roxxor-dd.

Daran merkt man wieder das er nie Tank gespielt hat, bzw. ein mieser dd ist. Frei nach dem Motto:" Dmg ist alles".

Peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Edit: Komisch wie viele Aggro mit Schaden gleichsetzen....


----------



## Skyler93 (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Siehe Threadtitel, ein möchtegern.... jo bin ich, gott wie stumpf du argumentierst.
> 
> @Skyler
> 
> Du meinst ein Arms Krieger macht wenig Aggro mh?



Nein mein ich nicht, habe nicht vor den arms verstärkung da wow gezockt, ich war immer fury/tank, und hatte anfang naxx25 jeden tank die Aggro genommen wenn ich wollte.......
Oder haste anfang WotLKs Arms gezockt?? weiste wie kacke die da waren???
zocke jetz nichtmehr, selbst wenn würd ich Fury zocken, da die mehr von besseren Equip profitieren wegen diesen Stärkeerhöhung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenengel (17. September 2009)

Ich vermisse die alte Zeit wo dds noch die firsttargets der tanks angegriffen haben und nicht stupide irgendeins...
Ich bin Frostdktank: Ergo für simpel HC Tankrota... Tod und Verfall Eisige Berührung Seuchenstoß Pestilenz und dann hab ich en cd von noch knapp4-5sec auf meine Runen bevor ich weitermachen kann und in diesen paar sec schiessen mir ordentliche dds (also ned die 0815 2-3k dpsler), die wohlgemerkt NICHT auf mein firsttarget gehen die aggro runter und ich stelle nun die waghalsige Behauptung auf, dass dies jedem Tank so ergeht, auch dem Paladin.
Wie ich zu dieser scheinbar zweifelhaften Annahme komme? Nunja ich spiele neben meinem Tank auch noch aggroschleudernde dds und weiss dass ich jedem Tank, wenn ichs drauf anlege, die Aggro klauen kann, was aber seit wotlk fast unmöglich ist wenn man auf das firsttarget des tanks geht und so viel geistigen reichtum kann man eig von jedem dd erwarten und muss sich dann ned danach anhören "Was bistn du fürn Tank?" ... weil singletargetaggro holt man keine Tankklasse die ihre Klasse nur halbwegs beherrscht ein, aber es scheint mir zu viel verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Hmm klingt schwer nach Troll, bzw. Imba-roxxor-dd.
> 
> Daran merkt man wieder das er nie Tank gespielt hat, bzw. ein mieser dd ist. Frei nach dem Motto:" Dmg ist alles".
> 
> ...



Jo, genau, am besten das zusammen schustern was de brauchst....hab ich irgendwo gesagt Dmg ist alles?! Weisst du wie oft ich mich der Gruppe anpasse? Nein, weisst du nicht, weisst du wie oft ich den Castern die Aggro gezogen haben die Mobs abspotte um sie an den Tank ranzubringen? Weisst du wie oft ich Heilern die Mobs vom hals halte wenn der Tank gepennt hat? 

Ich find es nur traurig das immer die DD`s schuld sind, wenn die Tanks nicht genug Aggro aufbauen, aber man dann von allen Geflamed wird, ololol wieso machst so wenig Dmg?! Ja, weil ich dem tank seine 6sekunden lassen muss.........Dmg nicht = DPS -.-

Und nur mal so, nur weil ich nicht Tank spiele heisst das nicht das ich nicht weiss was man zu tun hat....du wirst es nicht glauben, ich hab mit unseren Tanks schon oft geplaudert :O


----------



## headache84 (17. September 2009)

Hab hier mal die grundsätze eines Schurken reinkopiert, die eingehalten werden sollten wenn man mx-dps fahren will:

1. Don't die.
2. Don't do anything that risks wiping the raid.
3. Maximize your time on target.
4. Don't let your energy cap out.
5. Don't let SnD drop.
6. Use one of the spreadsheets to figure out your best cycle; this will usually be the highest Rupture uptime cycle that doesn't violate rule 4 or 5.
7. Use your cooldowns.

Wenn sich jeder an die ersten 3 Punkte halten würden, würde es die ganze diskusion hier nicht geben ^^


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Schattenengel schrieb:


> Ich vermisse die alte Zeit wo dds noch die firsttargets der tanks angegriffen haben und nicht stupide irgendeins...
> Ich bin Frostdktank: Ergo für simpel HC Tankrota... Tod und Verfall Eisige Berührung Seuchenstoß Pestilenz und dann hab ich en cd von noch knapp4-5sec auf meine Runen bevor ich weitermachen kann und in diesen paar sec schiessen mir ordentliche dds (also ned die 0815 2-3k dpsler), die wohlgemerkt NICHT auf mein firsttarget gehen die aggro runter und ich stelle nun die waghalsige Behauptung auf, dass dies jedem Tank so ergeht, auch dem Paladin.
> Wie ich zu dieser scheinbar zweifelhaften Annahme komme? Nunja ich spiele neben meinem Tank auch noch aggroschleudernde dds und weiss dass ich jedem Tank, wenn ichs drauf anlege, die Aggro klauen kann, was aber seit wotlk fast unmöglich ist wenn man auf das firsttarget des tanks geht und so viel geistigen reichtum kann man eig von jedem dd erwarten und muss sich dann ned danach anhören "Was bistn du fürn Tank?" ... weil singletargetaggro holt man keine Tankklasse die ihre Klasse nur halbwegs beherrscht ein, aber es scheint mir zu viel verlangt
> 
> ...



Was anderes behaupte ich auch nicht, wenn ich als DD nicht das Tank-target attackier dann bin ich der Depp und nicht der Tank....

Und die Aggro von einem Singeltarget zu klauen sollte i.d.R nicht möglich sein und sollte ich es doch schaffen, dann ist für mich der Tank das Problem und nicht ich, wer das dann nicht akzeptieren kann, tja der hat dann eben gelitten. Aber mit Kritik umgehen ist in WoW so ne Sache, verkraften sehr wenige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Lol, Amüsant^^
> ....
> wenn der Heiler nicht völlig Banane ist, dann stirbt da auch kein DD
> ....
> das sind solche Leute die beim Boss-Kampf die Aggro verlieren gegen einen DD (ohne Aggroreset), da fühl ich mich als DD schon relativ verarscht wenn der Boss sich umdreht und  mir Instant 20k drückt



Das du deinen dmg nicht anpasst entnehme ich mal dieser Aussage hier.... .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenengel (17. September 2009)

War etz auch ned direkt gegen dich gerichtet Cyberbert, war so ne allgemeine topic aussage und wies bei uns leider mit rnd grps läuft...


----------



## Keksautomat (17. September 2009)

Ich als Magier dröhn immer gleich volles Rohr drauf, meistens packts der Tank die Aggro zu halten, aber ist auch schon paar mal schief gegangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ráypower (17. September 2009)

Also Ich als Holy Pala hab mit solchen DD´s meine eigene "erzeihungsmethode".

Beim 1 mal safe ich ihm mit meiner "Hand des schutzes" das er est ml 0 Dmg machen kann.

Lässt er dann den Tank weiter hin nicht antanken bekommt er sobald er Aggro hat einfach keine Heilung mehr ab....Stirbt.......und kann vom Friedhof aus laufen da dummheit von mir nicht mit einem rezz belohnt wird.

99 % der DD´s die ich einmal so sterben lasse und mein Makro rausgebe dass er wenn er nicht antanken lässt dann gerne vom friedhof her laufen kann loslasse funktioniert auf einmal alles Prima.

Die Restlichen 1 Prozent werden gekickt und es wird sich ein neuer DD gesucht, die gibts doch schließlich eh wie Sand am Meer.

Ein paar Flames muss mann da zwar manchmal ertagen aber wozu gibt es l2p /igno?^^


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Das du deinen dmg nicht anpasst entnehme ich mal dieser Aussage hier.... .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Doch?! Wenn ich sehe das ich sonst Wipe dann werde ich sehr wohl mein Dmg anpassen, nur bringt es auch wenig wenn ich an nem Boss only White Hits fahren darf, weil ich sonst Gefahr laufe Aggro zu ziehen, tut mir leid das ich als DD den Anspruch habe auch Dmg zu machen, kommt nicht mehr vor, dann bitte ich aber auch mich nicht zu flamen wenn ich nur 2k DPS fahre, weil der Tank nicht mehr zulässt. 

Ich sagte, für dich nochmal explizit, wenn ich weiss das der Heiler ein guter ist, dann kann ich mal "aggressiver" spielen, wenn ich weiss das der mich nicht Wipen lässt, ist doch nicht gleich die Regel das ich bei jeder Gruppe wie ein bekloppter losrenne und schrei 1.!!!! -.-


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

oh ja, das kenn ich, sie meinen sie sind die helden, ich frag mich was da so schlimm sein soll ein paar min zu warten?
eigentlich nichts, aber die denken sie müssen die ersten sein. da ich einen druiden spiele, hab ich als dual heiler... auch da bekam ich schon mehrmals blöde kometare dass ich nicht heilen kann, grund: weil ich es seh wie schwer die tanks ( da ich auch selbst einer bin ) haben.... lass ich sie absichtlich sterben....aber auch dass nüzt meistens nichts..... 
ich mach dass so immer , ich sage es mind. 3 mal an der nicht damit aufhört fliegt so einfach ist dass....
da kenn ich echt nichts, denn ich will spass in der ini haben und keinen streit bzw keinen stress!


----------



## Mormakil (17. September 2009)

also ich schreib sonst eher hier nichts reinich lese nur das buffed-forum.

aber ich hab das hier mal n bissl durchgeackert und hab was gelesen was ich mit meinem tank auch schon oft erlebt hatte und zwar diese geschichte mit dem spotten. (auf der ersten seite schrieb irgendjemand " du bist pala, du hast zwei spotts")
ich bin zwar kein pala sondern kriegertank habe aber auch indirekt zwei spotts (spott und spöttischer schlag). hierzu ist zusagen und jetzt versuche ich mal zu schreien das das diese verfluchte damagedealer endlich mal lernen: *SPOTTS ERZEUGEN KEINE AGGRO, SIE ZWINGEN LEDIGLICH DEN GEGENER DAZU DEN NÄCHSTEN ANGRIFF AUF MICH AUSZUFÜHREN:*
das soll heißen wenn ein tank gerade an zwei anderen mobs zum beispiel aggro aufbaut weil zwei dd auf dem richtigen add sind und ihr als dd aiuf das falsche add weiterrumhaut das gerade gespottet wurde habt ihr einfach pech.
ich will nicht zahlen posten aber selbst in einer 5er hero-ini schaffe ich mit meinem tank bis zu 7k bps und wer als dd da drüber kommt den lasse ich gnadenlos verrecken. 



so haben fertig!


P.S.: die meißten dps-schleudern spielen eh wie flasche leer, weil sie zwar nen haufen dps schaffen aber nen movement haben das gegen null geht.


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Phanthera schrieb:


> oh ja, das kenn ich, sie meinen sie sind die helden, ich frag mich was da so schlimm sein soll ein paar min zu warten?
> eigentlich nichts, aber die denken sie müssen die ersten sein. da ich einen druiden spiele, hab ich als dual heiler... auch da bekam ich schon mehrmals blöde kometare dass ich nicht heilen kann, grund: weil ich es seh wie schwer die tanks ( da ich auch selbst einer bin ) haben.... lass ich sie absichtlich sterben....aber auch dass nüzt meistens nichts.....
> ich mach dass so immer , ich sage es mind. 3 mal an der nicht damit aufhört fliegt so einfach ist dass....
> da kenn ich echt nichts, denn ich will spass in der ini haben und keinen streit bzw keinen stress!



Nice Einstellung, einfach mal die DD´s sterben lassen, anstatt das mal Ansporn zu sehen und sich mal "auszuzeichen", wo ist das problem ein paar Hots mehr zu setzen?

Also den heiler den ich kenn, der freut sich wenn er inner Hero mal was zu tun kriegt und nicht stupide only Tank healt, der hat da Spass dran und wenn der DD dann verreckt, wayne, ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Repkosten trägt der DD...


----------



## xx-elf (17. September 2009)

Für mich kommt deine Aussage halt nur so rüber:

"Ich mach mal voll dmg wenn ich doch aggro bekommen sollte ist der Tank schuld".

und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Bei Trash ist aggro egal, der healer heilt das schon weg, sonst ist der healer schuld"

Wenn du halt mal einen "schlechteren" Tank erwischt, sei es nun vom gear oder von der Spielweise her. Bleiben dir 2x Möglichkeiten:

1.) In Unterstützen, indem du dich mit der aggro zurückhälst (notfalls halt nur whitehits) und ihm sollte der healer oder ein Stoffi aggro bekommen, diesem die aggro nimmst, da aggro für dich als Plattenträger nicht ganz so schlimm ist.

2.) Die Gr leaven.

Alles andere, also einfach full dmg druff, scheiß auf aggro, ist für mich einfach eine Riesensauerei und wird mit Kick und evt. igno bestraft.


----------



## Skyler93 (17. September 2009)

Es geht nicht darum den ganzen BOSSKAMPF aus nulldmg zu machen, Es geht um den Anfang, da meist tanks reingehen müssen und erstmal bissl CDs zünden fürs bessere aushalten, die Heiler sollen ja nicht schon bei 50% des bosses OOM sein, Ein tank kann nicht von anfang an soviel AGGRO machen wie bsp. ein Magier/Hexer da gehts eig. nur um Burst DMG, bist bestimmt einer der gleich anfang rein da mit Cooldowns alels aktiviert bämbäm 6k DPS TOD..... danach: Ehy ich fahr immerhin 6 K DPS war aber halt Tod weil tank scheisse ist und kein Aggro haltet.....
genauso stell ich mir dich vor
Meine Cyberbert

Dein Heiler isn Angeber, jeder heiler hat meistens was in ner Hero zu tun, sonst würd der tank doch ohne heiler reingehen....
Und wer geht den noch Heros wenn mans equip hat???????
Deine aussagen sind total Sinnlos
Und es ist nicht wayne, es ist ein Spiel, trotzdem sollte man nicht stupide vor sich hinsterben.....
geh gleich alleine heros wipen wipen wipen


----------



## Anser (17. September 2009)

Hmm evtl. kann uns ja mal einer der es besser weiß von den überDD´s erklären wie ich z.B. mit meinem Krieger Tank Instant aggro halten soll am besten mit der in ihren Augen Perfekten Rotation damit gleich max. DPS gefahren werden kann.

Ich bin gespannt, den ich gebe zu das ich gerne dazulerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2hfp54 (17. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leidenschaftlicher Mainchar Druiden Tank seit ich WoW spiele. Und ich kann nur zustimmen. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten mit der neuen Welt seit dem letzten Addon umzugehen. Sich aufregen bis zum umfallen das keiner mehr CC spielt und keine Ahnung von Aggro hat, oder die Wege wie unten beschrieben. Wenn der Tank das Tempo vorgibt, passiert es kaum, das mir wer Aggro klaut. Und die paar Fälle spotte ich dann sogar zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Einzige der mich dabei bremsen kann ist der Heiler, und den teste ich in der Regel bei den ersten Mobgruppen aus. In den meisten Heros kann man statt einer auch mal 3 Gruppen pullen und sehen ob er es schafft, leb ich am Ende noch, dann geb ich erst richtig Gas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Anregen ist ihm auf jeden Fall sicher.



AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Worin liegt nun das besondere Problem:
> 1. Pull. Ein Rush tank wird primär zu den mobs "laufen", während ein nicht rush tank, die gegner kommen lässt. Da Menschen etwas Zeit brauchen um zu reagieren, gewinnt hier der Initiator etwas Zeit um nach Charge nen Donnerknall oder whatever rauszuhauen. Zum einen da die Melees nachlaufen müssen, und auch bei castern fliegt zum einen die meisten zauber etwas länger bis zum Ziel, bzw. können auch nich in Range sein.
> 2. AE-Aggro: Ein Rush tank markiert nich und ich als böser Firemage, mach auf die nich maintargets living bomb
> 
> ...





Urengroll schrieb:


> Ich als Vollzeit Heiler(Bäumchen) und Teilzeit Tank(Bärchen) kann es sagen, das es voll easy ist.
> Ich drehe den Spieß einfach um. Ich laufe fast nur von einer Mobgruppe in die nächste.
> Ich achte nur auf das Mana des Heiler und sage voher, das ich bei 50% Mana des Heilers weiter pulle.
> Zudem habe ich als Bärchen anregen, was ich an den Heiler verteilen kann, ergo nur am pullen,
> ...




bye Silber


----------



## Krumbadur (17. September 2009)

Grüsse!

Ich spiel einen Schutz-Paladin und kenne diese Probleme natürlich auch. Die DPS-Geilheit vieler DD´s ist mittlerweile sehr lästig geworden. Dabei liegt es nichtmal daran das zwingend antanken muss. Nein. Ich kann so tanken das die DD´s sofort Schaden machen können. Die Frage die sich nur stellt ist folgende: Will ich mir den Streß überhaupt geben? Im Raid ganz klar ja, weil da muss man schon alles geben, aber das befreit niemanden seine Aggro im Auge zu behalten. Aber in 5er Instanzen? Ganz klar Nein!! 5er Hero´s spiel ich nach der Arbeit zur entspannung. Da lasse ich mich nicht stressen. Wenn ein DD tanken möchte lasse ich ihn.
Hero spiel ich nach ganz einfachen regeln:

1. Wer pullt der tankt
2. Aggro ist episch und beim aufheben gebunden
3. Spott nutze ich nur zum Pullen wenn die Mobs ungüstig für Schild des Rächers stehen und um den Heiler zu retten.

Wenn man das ganze etwas ernster sieht kann an auch sagen das das ganze eine Frage der Verantwortung ist.

Als Tank hat man die Verantwortung die Mobs vernünftig zu pullen, so gut es geht Aggro zu erzeugen und so gut es geht Schaden zu vermeiden. In der Regel kommt dazu noch die Verantwortung die Gruppe bestmöglich durch die Instanz zu führen. Ausserdem muß er wissen wie man wo am besten tankt und muss die Boss-Taktiken kennen.

Ein Heiler hat die Verantwortung die Gruppe am Leben zu halten. Das beinhaltet auch in brenzligen Situationen zu entscheiden wann die Heilung nicht mehr für die ganze Gruppe reicht und in einem solchen Fall auch welcher DD am entbehrlichsten ist, um diesen zur entlastung sterben zu lassen um einen Wipe zu verhindern.

DD´s haben die Verantwortung im Rahmen der gegebenen Möglichkeiten maximalen Schaden zu verursachen. Nur scheinen die meisten DD´s dies nicht mehr richtig zu verstehen. So wie es derzeit aussieht scheinen die meisten den teil mit "...im Rahmen der gegebenen Möglichkeiten..." zu ignorieren. Dazu gehört eben zu warten bis der Tank bereit ist zu pullen, zu warten bis der Tank alle Mobs bei sich hat und dann mit der vom Tank erzeugten Aggro ein maximum an Schaden rauszuhauen. Die Aggro des Tanks ist nunmal die Obergrenze des DD´s. In dem Bereich kann er seine Aufgabe erfüllen.

So und nicht anders wurde früher WoW gespielt und ich bin der Meinung so mancher sollte sich wieder alter Tugenden besinnen!

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Nice Einstellung, einfach mal die DD´s sterben lassen, anstatt das mal Ansporn zu sehen und sich mal "auszuzeichen", wo ist das problem ein paar Hots mehr zu setzen?
> 
> Also den heiler den ich kenn, der freut sich wenn er inner Hero mal was zu tun kriegt und nicht stupide only Tank healt, der hat da Spass dran und wenn der DD dann verreckt, wayne, ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Repkosten trägt der DD...







ach und du bist einer von der sorte die ich am meisten liebe! einfach blöde daher labern! ich würd mal sagen dann hat der dd einfach nur pech gehabt und warum? wenn ich ihn 3 mal sage er soll damit aufhören und er hört nicht auf ist es seine sache nicht meine!


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Für mich kommt deine Aussage halt nur so rüber:
> 
> "Ich mach mal voll dmg wenn ich doch aggro bekommen sollte ist der Tank schuld".
> 
> ...



Mach ich doch, war mit einem blau-grün equippten Tank ind Pdc hc, hab mir da 60g repkosten gefarmed, stört mich nicht, am Ende waren alle Bosse down und das wars dann schon. Ich passe mich immer an, sofern notwendig.

Nur sage ich dann auch klar, (sofern Equip passt) das er/sie zurzeit kein guter Tank ist, da man später im Content oder in den hardmodes auf jede Sekunde achten muss und die DPS stimmen müssen, sonst Enrage=Wipe.

Und Hero-Inis, ich bitte dich, welchen Anspruch haben die denn? Wenn der Tank frisch 80 is oder einfach nicht so drin ist im Tanken, mein gott, das 1-2 mal Wipen bringt mich nicht um, da hab ich noch nie einen Tank für geflamed, generell hab ich bisher nur einen Tank geflamed eben jenen DK mit T7-T8 der nach 2min Bosskampf auf ca. 60-80k Aggroaufbau kam, was soll ich denn da bitte zu dem sagen?! " Ja fein machst du das, ein Crit von mir und ich hab den Boss, thx for Whitehit Boss", da kann ich auch afk gehen...

Wie gesagt, mit Randoms schau ich mir die ersten 2-3 Mobgruppen an und erkenne daran, was ich darf und was nicht, gab schon etliche Heros wo ich nicht 1x Klingensturm eingesetzt hab, aufgrund das der Tank eben nicht wirklich Aggro aufbaute und der Healer schon mit dem Tank sehr beschäftigt war, dann fahr ich eben nur 2k DPS in der Ini, ist doch kein Maßstab, ob ich inner Ini 5k fahr oder 2k spielt für mich unwesentlich eine Rolle, denn in den Raids brauchste die DPS, Enrage Timer oder falls die Healer OoM gehen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum den ganzen BOSSKAMPF aus nulldmg zu machen, Es geht um den Anfang, da meist tanks reingehen müssen und erstmal bissl CDs zünden fürs bessere aushalten, die Heiler sollen ja nicht schon bei 50% des bosses OOM sein, Ein tank kann nicht von anfang an soviel AGGRO machen wie bsp. ein Magier/Hexer da gehts eig. nur um Burst DMG, bist bestimmt einer der gleich anfang rein da mit Cooldowns alels aktiviert bämbäm 6k DPS TOD..... danach: Ehy ich fahr immerhin 6 K DPS war aber halt Tod weil tank scheisse ist und kein Aggro haltet.....
> genauso stell ich mir dich vor
> Meine Cyberbert
> 
> ...




Genau ich Charge an und zünde meine CD´s.... bla, ich als Off-Krieger muss erstmal beim Boss "Vorkehrungen" treffen um bestmöglich Dmg zu fahren, aber das weisst du ja nicht, weil du nicht weisst was ein DD, so alles machen muss, ne?

Weil mein Heiler seine Klasse spielen kann ist er ein Angeber? Mh, dann bist du der Neider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (17. September 2009)

Sooo hab mich jetzt nicht durch alle Seiten gelesen weil ich denke im großen und ganzen ist es eh immer das selbe.

Also ich bin Palatank und ja ich hab 2 spotts. aber wie mein Vorschreibe schon erwähnt hat machen die Spotts keinen oder nur minimalen dmg. D.h. wenn so ein netter dd der meinung is auf nen mob einzudreschen der nicht angetankt is und der tank den dann spottet passiert folgendes. Der Tank rutscht in der Aggro über den DD. Da der mob aber beim DD klebt und man als tank wahrscheinlich dann grad nen paar meter weiter die anderen mobs der trashgrp vermöbelt, braucht der mob ne kurze zeit um beim tankzusein selbst wenn dieser dem Mob auch noch entgegen läuft.

Leider is diese Situation aus DD sicht so: Der Tank, in dem Fall vllt ein Warri charged in die grp und bringt nen firsttarget auf einem mob an weil er auf diesem mob gut aggro aufbaut. Der DD aber denkt nicht daran auf das gemarkte Target zu gehn weil wenn er alleine auf ein anderes Target schaden macht fährt er ja evtl mehr DPS. Also gibt er vollgas auf ein ungemarktes Ziel.  Dann bekommt er aggro und anstatt evtl Fähigkeiten zur aggro reduzierung in die wege zu leiten brüllt er im ts oder schreibt im grpen chat das er aggro bekommt. Und natürlich wenns eine Meele DD ist rennt er meilen weit vom Tank weg bei castern passiert das ja automatisch. Folge der Tank spottet. Jetzt passiert was total lustiges. Der DD erkennt das er durch den Spott nicht mehr erster in der Aggro liste des Mobs ist und beginnt natülich sofort wieder vollgas auf den mobs zugeben....... Da der Mob aber sehrwahrscheinlich noch nicht beim tank angekommen ist und der Spott wie erwähnt keinen weitere aggro aufbaut zieht der DD natürlich wieder aggro.....

Natürlich gibts auch DD's die wissen wie man aggrosensetiv spielt und trozdem 5k dps machen kann leider gibts nur wenige davon.

Und eins noch: Tanks und Healer sind der wichtigeste bestandteil in einer grp oder in einem Raid. denn ihnen habt ihr es zu verdanken das ich nicht alle 2 min vom geistheiler in die ini latschen müsst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberbert (17. September 2009)

Phanthera schrieb:


> ach und du bist einer von der sorte die ich am meisten liebe! einfach blöde daher labern! ich würd mal sagen dann hat der dd einfach nur pech gehabt und warum? wenn ich ihn 3 mal sage er soll damit aufhören und er hört nicht auf ist es seine sache nicht meine!



Tank geht ran an die Gruppe, hat alle beisammen, ich Charge an, critte dann 3x und hab die Aggro, lässt du mich dann sterben, weil ich ihm keine Zeit gelassen?! Kann ich Crits beeinflussen? Klar kann, ich könnt ja Items danach aussortieren, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nitro76 (17. September 2009)

Bremgor schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Unfähigkeit der Dd´s. Ist mir als Healer auhc oft passiert. Kaum ist jemand mal gestorben gabs sofort Kommentare wie: Ey du up, du bezahlst für die ganze Grp. nachhher die Repkosten wenn du schon nichts gebacken bekommst. Das waren dann solche, die in jedem Kreis stehen blieb und als Pala kann bzw. konnte man nunmal nicht so gut mehrere heilen. Aber das ist leider oft so bei randoms, kann man nichts machen, auer bei ganz unfreundlichen ignore.




also solche dds lass ich verrecken den wer aggro zieht darf sie behalten!! und er übern heal motz der stirbt öffters (an alle die keinen healer haben n elite hc mob aufm stoffi is ned leicht zum healn )


----------



## dergrossegonzo (17. September 2009)

Die meisten hier sind wohl auch der Meinung - wie ich auch - das es im Moment an den DDlern
liegt das Tanks überhaupt Stress haben.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist das sie nicht aus ihren Fehlern lernen.

Ich habe beim Farmen immer den SNG Kanal (inoffiziell) an und teilweise suchen einige über
30 Minuten nach einen Tank.
Diese Zeit könnten sie sich sparen wenn sie in der Instanz nachher etwas langsamer machen
würden und den Tank antanken lassen würden.
Aber nein - lieber eine halbe Stunde einen doofen suchen und dann volle Kanne DPS rausrotzen
als anders rum.

Ich wette ein SNG Gesuch mit dem Wortlaut "Gruppe sucht Tank, kann spielen und lässt antanken"
hätte *instant *einen Tank.


----------



## Rodanold (17. September 2009)

Oh man, wenn man das so liest könnte man echt auf den Gedanken kommen das DDs diese
overnuke-Geschichten benötigen, um ihr brökelndes Selbstbewußtsein unter Kontrolle zu bekommen.

Leider haben viele ihre Chars nicht verlinkt. Wollte vorsorglich mal ein paar auf Igno packen, da ich mit 
denen sicherlich NIEE, NIEEMALS in den Ini gehen würde.

Speziell zu Cyberbert:
Bist ja ein ganz toller. Aber Deine Einstellung ist.. um es vornehm auszudrücken.. scheixxe.
Wenn du keine Lust hast, nen Tank antanken zu lassen... dann mach doch zumindest die ersten
Sekunden nur White-Dmg. Tut dir doch auch gut, wenn sich dein Wut-Balken füllt.
Und wenn du nach 3-4 Sekunden dann mit den Styles anfängst, wird auch jeder Tank die 
Aggro halten.
Wenn du allerdings gleich mit nem Wirbel (Keine Ahnung wie der Style gar heißt )in den Pulk rennst... 
wirst du alle Targets, die nicht grad das Maintarget sind am Arsch haben. 


Wißt ihr was gestern abend ein Gildenkollege zu mir gesagt hat, als wir uns über diesen Thread unterhalten haben?

"Manche DDs meinen noch immer, es sein ein Wettkampf. Nur wer die meiste Aggro hat, gewinnt."

Hab furchtbar lachen müssen.. hat aber auch was wahres. Der Tank legt vor, wo die Grenze für die DDs liegt.

--------------------------

Noch was für die "Rush-Rush-Rush"-Spieler
Ja, wenn ich als Palatank alle Register ziehe, wird mir kaum ein DD die Aggro klauen können. Da habt ihr schon recht.
Trotzdem ist es eher kontra-produktiv so zu spielen. Zumindest wenn man schnell spielen möchte.
Denn nach solch einer Aktion darf ich mich dann hinsetzen und erstmal ein wenig Brotzeit machen, da mein Mana alle ist.
Wieso?? Weil ich alles rausklopfe, die Mobs dann so schnell weg sind, das ich keinen Schaden bekomme.. also auch nur wenig
Mana regeneriere. Ergo -- Brotzeit -- langsames vorankommen.


----------



## Slavery (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Also den heiler den ich kenn, der freut sich wenn er inner Hero mal was zu tun kriegt und nicht stupide only Tank healt, der hat da Spass dran und wenn der DD dann verreckt, wayne, ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Repkosten trägt der DD...



Ich bin ja grundsätzlich kein Freund dieser in diesem Thread angesprochenen DD´s, aber in Hero´s hoff ich auch immer insgeheim, dass der DD Aggro zieht und ich was zu tun bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie jeder weiß - Hero´s sind langweilig, da verliert man schnell mal die Lust, aber nen Stoffi heilen wenn er Aggro zieht, is dann mal wieder ne Herausforderung der ich mich gern stelle. Wenn der DD stirbt, dann sollte er sich seiner Schuld bewusst sein und ohne Meckern weitermachen.

Das es für die Tanks nich so angenehm is, kann ich verstehen.
Aber, wie immer, am Besten nur mit Gilde was unternehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fasor (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert 
1. wieder sprichst du dir ständig
2. egal dd passt sich dem tank an simple regel 
3. mir ist klar das du das ned weisst mit deinem 09 acc frisch zu wotlk angefangen, ist ja ned schlimm aber lese und lerne dann wird das schon


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

wenn ich am farmen und dailies machen bin und dabei nicht in einer gruppe, stecke ich dank eines kleinen addons immer im SNG channel. 

vorallem vormittags geh die tanksuche richtig gut ab. da will jede gruppe die daily machen und in 90% der fälle werden tanks gesucht. da hat man schon das privileg, aussuchen zu können, wo man gern mitgeht.

die "nur noch tank dann gogogo" schreier werden ohnehin sofort aussortiert. und da ich bei randoms sehr vorsichtig bin, guck ich bevor ich mich einladen lasse, meist auch noch nach der gilde des suchenden. hat man den namen schonmal gehört und verbindet ihn mit nichts sclechtem steigt die chance.

achja ein auswahlkriterium hab ich noch vergessen. je mehr sonderzeichen, desto weniger mitleid, auch wenn sie schon seit stunden im channel nen tank suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wckpaintball (17. September 2009)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> .....wenn so ein netter dd der meinung is auf nen mob einzudreschen der nicht angetankt is und der tank den dann spottet passiert folgendes. Der Tank rutscht in der Aggro über den DD. Da der mob aber beim DD klebt und man als tank wahrscheinlich dann grad nen paar meter weiter die anderen mobs der trashgrp vermöbelt, braucht der mob ne kurze zeit um beim tankzusein selbst wenn dieser dem Mob auch noch entgegen läuft.....


Das ist einer der springenden Punkte. Grad die vom TE beschriebene stelle in der Violetten Festung ist ziemlich mies. Ich spiele nen ProtPala und wenn sich dort die Gruppe teilt, dann laufe ich zu zweien hin und hole mir die anderen mit 'Schild des Rächers'. Diese kommen dann ganz von allein zu mir gelaufen und alles ist gut. Wenn dann aber ein Brenner in der Gruppe ist der meint auf die falschen Targets rum zu kloppen dann herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wenn ich dem DD dann noch durch den halben Raum hinterherlaufen muss weil er der meinung ist schnell weg zu rennen...... naja.

Der kürsteste Weg vom Mob weg führt DURCH den Tank durch!!!

Dann ist da noch der kleine aber feine Unterschied wobei der DD Aggro zieht. Auf ein single Target sollte von anbeginn viel dmg möglich sein (ähnlicher Ausrüstungsstand vorausgesetzt). Beim Bomben sollten schon 2 Sekunden Antanken drin sein sonst funktioniert das nicht. Je nachdem wie dicht die Mobs einer Gruppe zusammenstehen, dauert das vielleicht ein paar Sekunden biss alle beim Tank sind.


----------



## Super PePe (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Tank geht ran an die Gruppe, hat alle beisammen, ich Charge an, critte dann 3x und hab die Aggro, lässt du mich dann sterben, weil ich ihm keine Zeit gelassen?! Kann ich Crits beeinflussen? Klar kann, ich könnt ja Items danach aussortieren, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ganz klar ja 
warum?
wenn du ein target bearbeitest was nicht die nötige anzahl "tankdots" hat ist es dein bier ... z.b. nem warri tank der auf einem target 5x rüstungszerreisen gestackt (4er dauer 2 sec) hat wirst mit deinen 3x crit nix klauen (und wenn doch, dann sind dein crits so gut das der mob eh umfällt *bitte über diesen zusammenhang nachdenken (rekursiv) und dann laut lachen) ... ganz einfach ... spielmechanik+mobkenntnis sollten auch dds spätestens ab scholomanze gecheckt haben oder anders gesagt l2p


----------



## szell (17. September 2009)

mal abgesehen davon DAS ES ein Mimimi Tread ist glaube ich auch nciht das es solche Treads nicht schon zuhauf gibt,die Schreie nach DD´s die antanken lassen gibts doch schon seit Classic.
Antankzeiten brauch ich selber eigentlcih nciht in einer 5er,aber ich kann nachvollziehen das es nciht jedem Tank so geht,aber grad als Pala hatt man doch enorme Möglichkeiten Mobs an sich zu binden da sollte DmG vom Fleck weg eigentlcih kein Problem sein.

Ausserdem schliese ich mich Slavery an,5er inis sind zu 90 Prozent so schnell durgemacht wie sie öde sind,da hoffe ich auch hinundwieder das sich wer ins Zeug legt udn mir Arbeit verschafft.


----------



## Thewizard76 (17. September 2009)

Teubi schrieb:


> Ich sags hier nochmal! Seit Wotlk ist der Aggroaufbau wohl überhaupt kein Problem mehr! Spiele seit 4 Jahren nen Krieger Tank! Antanken lassen is Schwachsinn, jeder gute Tank schafft es zu jeder Zeit bei einer beliebigen Anzahl von mobs selbst nach einem Saat, Blizzard oder Pyro pull innerhalb einer halben Sekunde alle mobs so anzuturteln das diese nie wieder von ihm lassen! Also an alle dd´s haut raus was ihr könnt^^ Zeit ist Geld und wenn ihr aggro zieht tauscht den Tank.
> 
> mfg Teubi/Baelgun


Also wenn ich mir Deine Werte so ansehe dann ist mir klar das Du keine Probs hast.
Du hast das dementsprechende Equip.
Aber wenn ein HC Equipter Tank gegen einen Ulduar Equipten DD antritt Ini technisch dann kann es vorkommen das der DD Aggro zieht.
Hatte einen Krieger mit in einer Ini und ich als Pala Tank.
Ich ran an die Mobs und bevor ich auch nur etwas gezündet hatte war der Krieger auch schon mit Anstürmen dran.
Was soll so etwas den?
Oder der andere Fall.
Hatte einen Jäger dabei und bevor ich bei den Mobs war, war sein Pet schon dran.
Was soll so etwas den?
Muss das sein?
NEIN muss es nicht.
Dafür hatte ich gestern Top Leute dabei.
Ich hatte meine standardsprüche wie Antanken lassen usw. abgelassen und die sagten nur das das normal sei.
Kein einziges mal war einer vor mir dran.
So finde ich spielen entspannend und das möchte ich ja mich dabei entspannen und Spass haben.


----------



## Super PePe (17. September 2009)

man hat 3 mobs in einer linie in die tiefe laufend
1.sec:
der tank charge das ihm nächste ziel an .. die 2 andern mobs laufen nun auf den tank zu, sind aber weder in schlagreichweite noch nah genug für donnerknall/weihe etc. 

no go: 
heiler hot, buffen etc
caster fläschen schaden
dolchfäscher ohne schurkenhandel
etc

2.sec:
alle mobs sind am tank, weihe /donnerknall/massenspot/aggrodots auf den mobs etc - haut raus was geht, heilt was ihr wollt

no go: nix tun - afk gehen etc 

klar kann man als tank auch die 2. sec auf die 1. sec packen aber das macht nach 4 mobgruppen kein spass mehr - für 4 unaufmerksame zeitgenossen den hampelmann zuspielen

das ist das min. an antanken was ich verlange, wird das nicht erfüllt, lasse ich die dds so wie sie kommen sterben. kann die heros auch mit dem heiler allein durch hauen.


----------



## Ciquo (17. September 2009)

Eltin schrieb:


> 1. Ein DD der Aggro zieht weiß warum
> 2. Ein DD der Aggro und stirbt weiß nicht was er tut
> 3. Ein DD der Aggro und nicht stirb will nur mit dem Mob spielen
> 
> ...



/sign

als jäger ziehe ich manchmal absichtlich mobs vom tank um den schaden auf ihn zu vermindern. mit totstellen, ablenkender schuss,erschütternder schuss n8vanish und diversen ccs kann ich 1-2 bös jungs schon ganz gut beschäftigen ohne dass ich auch nur 1hp verliere.
und das hat, vorallem wenns den heiler schon umgehauen hat, mir und den anderen noch lebenden grp mitgliedern schon sehr oft das leben gerettet, einmal sogar nen bosskill in ner raidinstanz.

klar wenn ich bei soner aktion sterbe oder mich verschätze und die restlichen hp des mobs nicht mehr rechtzeitig runterhaue dann bin ich selbst schuld, aber ich flame dann auch niemanden.

in heros muss ich auch oft enen gang runterschalten, bins auch gewöhnt recht schnell viel schaden machen zu können (wobei ich glaube dass ich jedem tank die aggro klauen kann wenn ichs drauf anlege)

in diesem sinne. grad bei jägern solltet ihr erst meckern wenn sie beim aggro ziehen auch gestorben sind....und zwar richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Ciquo

p.s.: sry für die ganzen tippfehler, aber die tasta hier im inet cafe ist unter aller kanone


----------



## Porthos (17. September 2009)

nicht immer die DD´s haben Schuld , es gibt auch genug Tank´s die nicht in der lage aggro zu halten , obwohl man sich zurück hält mit dmg.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> nicht immer die DD´s haben Schuld , es gibt auch genug Tank´s die nicht in der lage aggro zu halten , obwohl man sich zurück hält mit dmg.



achwas? echt? ist das so?

es gibt ein tool namens OMEN, spiele so, dass du in der aggroliste unter dem tank stehst. so ziehst du keine aggro. wenn du merkst, dass deine aggro die des tanks schnell übersteigt, solltest du vielleicht mal nachschauen, ob du überhaupt auf das richtige ziel einprügelst...


----------



## Kultig (17. September 2009)

ganz klar

wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen!

verrecken lassen! die gruppe wird sich 2 mal überlegen ob sie den tank rausschmeissen oder den dd, da es ja dd's an allen ecken gibt...


btw: nice deutsch


----------



## Zessin (17. September 2009)

Hi!
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ganze ein Problem der mitspieler! Ich als Tank habe oft gemerkt das viele DDler es nicht mal abwarten können bis es richtig los geht und pullen von sich aus wie WILD die Mobs und wundern sich dann wenn sie sterben oder die Grp. tot ist. Das man als Tank dem Gegner erst mal an sich binden muss kapieren viele einfach nicht. NICHT NUR IM WOW! Ja, auch bei HDRO und AoC gibt es sowas. 

Schön finde ich es nicht, aber ich hab schon des öfteren gemerkt das die Heiler die mir in die Inis gehen oft dann die DDler nicht heilen, wenn sie von sich aus was pullen *G*. JA es gibt sogar Heiler die dann das Wiederberleben nicht machen. 
Wie denn auch sei, vielleicht sollten DDler mal einfach nen Tank anspielen damit sie es lernen was es heißt der TANK vor!

SL

Z.


----------



## Rolandos (17. September 2009)

Wie heist das so schön?:

Ein Guter DD ist nicht Erster im Recount, sondern Zweiter im Omen.

Das möchten doch die Tanks auch mal beherzigen, falls sie mal Erster im Recount sind.  Schon oft wurde ich von den Tanks angemosert,  warum kein Schaden rüberkommt. Tja dann kam Schaden und ein Wipe, das war dann auch nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Manchmal dreschen die Tanks aber auch so heftig, das man garnicht zum Schuß kommt,  wenn man sie gut antanken läst, ist der Mob schon erledigt.


----------



## Vanlinux (17. September 2009)

ich hab kein problem damit, dd's die nicht wissen was sie tun durch eine kleine anweisung an den heiler sterben zu lassen....
ich hab nur probleme damit wenn ich einen caster "ums eck" ziehen will und auf den warten muss weil jemand glaubt, diesen angreifen zu muessen.... meist loest sich dies aber auch dadurch auf, dass ein dd tot am boden liegt... problem also beseitigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (17. September 2009)

das "ums eck ziehen" scheint für die aktuellen DDs sowieso ein unergründliches buch mit 7 siegeln zu sein.

es gibt da zum beispiel den raum kurz vorm endboss im turm, oder die blöden caster im königreich, die man als krieger nur so auf einen haufen kriegt.

man spottet oder bewirft einen, verschwindet um die ecke und wartet...und wartet...und wartet.

dann sieht man, wie die gruppe stirbt, weil die DDs wie angewurzelt stehenbleiben und von den nicht gespotteten/beworfenen mobs face-aggro ziehen. dazu müssen sie nichtmal schaden machen....dumm rumstehen reicht schon.

kann man denn mal nicht ein wenig die augen aufmachen? ich erteile bei den 5er keine TS pflicht, ich will aber auch nicht jeden kleinen tank-kniff lang und breit in den channel hacken müssen.


----------



## Talidana (17. September 2009)

Ich spiele 3 DDs (Hexer, Mage und Pala) und 2 Heiler (Priester und Druide).

In der speziellen vorliegenden Situation würde ich die Schuld tendenziell eher dem DD geben.

Die Gruppen in Heros werden eh gebombt und leben max 15 s. Da wartet man dann halt bis der Tank die verstreuten Mobs zusammengezogen hat.

Ich persönlich warte bei solchen Bomb-Gruppen eigentlich immer bis zur ersten Weihe, Tod und Verfall oder Donnerknall und hau dann halt sofort AOE rein und erwarte zunächst schon das der Tank dann die Aggro von allen halten kann. Bei Einzelmobs fange ich sofort wenn der Tank am Mob steht (Bei guten Palas auch mal direkt nach Schild des Rächers) an zu casten... das gibt dem Tank dann ja noch 2s Zeit.  Alle Tanks in meiner FL und Gilde mit denen ich häufiger unterwegs bin schaffen das auch ohne Probleme.

Haben "Random"-Tanks Probleme, wegen Equip-Differenz oder mangeldem Skill, dann fange ich halt später an, sterbe aber schon meist ein paar mal bis ich mich an den Tank "gewöhnt" hab, das ist halt Berufsrisiko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Tanks die ich kenne sehen es aber auch als Herausforderung an die Aggro nicht zu verlieren und so zu spielen das man eben auch als DD der auf >3000DPS in Heros kommt nicht warten muß.

In meinen Augen ist es schon die Aufgabe des DDs das Maximum an möglichem Schaden herauszuholen damit die Gruppen halt möglichst schnell fallen.
Das ist aber wie gesagt eigentlich überhaupt kein Thema wenn man nicht vor dem Tank anfängt Schaden zu machen. Wer das macht ist dumm oder eben Schurke oder Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die dürfen das wenn Sie vorher Schurkenhandel oder Ablenkender Schuß machen.

Wenn der DD nicht vor dem Tank anfängt, der Tank dann einen DD mit gleichwertigem Equip aber nicht gegenhalten kann von der Aggro, dann liegt es am Skill vom Tank und der sollte mal überlegen was er besser machen kann.

Violette Festung und HDZ4 Timerun sind eigentlich meine Lieblings-Heros weil da alle Tanks schnell "pullen". "Rush-Tanks" wie sie wer hier mal genannt hat mag ich eigentlich schon sehr gerne, da man halt schnell durch die Inis durchkommt, sprich mehr Marken und Gold pro Zeit abgreift. Spaß macht das mehr als beim gemütlichen durchspazieren weil es dann halt trotzdem noch eine Herausforderung ist.

Das seh ich gerade auch als Heiler (Priester und Druide) so weil wenn ein gut equipter Tank einzelne Gruppen pullt, dann ist das einfach stinklangweilig als Heiler, da dann selbst in Heroes eine "Erneuerung" reicht um den Schaden wegzuheilen. Macht der Tank langsam, dann mach ich meist als Heiler einfach Schaden mit, damit ich nicht einschlafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lieber hab ichs aber wenn der Tank dafür sorgt das er ständig 2-3 Gruppen an der Backe hat und ich mich aufs heilen konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Vanlinux (17. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> das "ums eck ziehen" scheint für die aktuellen DDs sowieso ein unergründliches buch mit 7 siegeln zu sein.
> 
> es gibt da zum beispiel den raum kurz vorm endboss im turm, oder die blöden caster im königreich, die man als krieger nur so auf einen haufen kriegt.


komisch dass du das anspricht, an genau diese stelle hab ich bei meinem post gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (17. September 2009)

Es giebt so nette addons wie Omen.. ich bolz genau so lange voll DMG drauf, bis ich merke das ich bei 90% der aggro vom Tank bin, dann warte ich erstmal wieder etwas bis der Abstand größer wird. 

Ok ich bin Hunter.. im notfall hab ich totstellen^^ Aber eigendlich sollte jeder DD schon auf seine aggro achten. Der Spruch "Wer aggro zieht darf sie behalten" ist garnichtmal so verkehrt. Klar sollen Tanks tanken, aber das sind auch nur Menschen und grade wenn fernkämpfer die Mobs sonstwohin ziehen hams die Tanks echt schwer sie einzusammeln.


----------



## Vanlinux (17. September 2009)

was ich mich bei der ganzen tankerei frage, ist folgendes... warum laeuft das mit den instanzen bei lvl 80 so undiszipliniert ab? ich hab nebenbei einen feral druiden und twink mich so durch die instanzen.... absolut niemand steht da vor dem tank oder pullt einen mob (ausser er beachtet seine aggro range nicht, was ja mal passieren kann)....

wieso kann das auf 80 nicht so laufen? man wird quasi zum twinken gezwungen....


----------



## Lokibu (17. September 2009)

Ganz einfach.. ab Hero80 mischen sich die Leute. Es wollen ja nicht nur die alteingesessenen die Marken sammeln, nein auch die gerade 80er wollen ihre Ausrüstung zusammenbekommen. Da treffen Leute zusammen, die eigentlich in unterschiedlichen Gruppen sein sollten. Also ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert.

Aus diesem Grund bin ich erst in Hero als Tank gegangen, als ich genug Ausrüstung hatte um auch Naxx zu tanken.


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

Cyberbert schrieb:


> Tank geht ran an die Gruppe, hat alle beisammen, ich Charge an, critte dann 3x und hab die Aggro, lässt du mich dann sterben, weil ich ihm keine Zeit gelassen?! Kann ich Crits beeinflussen? Klar kann, ich könnt ja Items danach aussortieren, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





hallo, weiß du überhaupt um was es geht? wenn man den tank antanken lässt und nicht die aggro hat.. sondern erst beim 3 schuss dann ist mir schon klar dass du dafür nichts kannst wenn du plötzlich einen crit machst, außer wenn du natürlich nicht auf dein omen schaust und siehst du bekommst gleich die aggro.... aber wir reden von dd´s die nicht antanken lassen! bzw die mit voller absicht weiter machen wenn sie die aggro haben!


----------



## TurtleX (17. September 2009)

Ob ein DD gut spielt oder nicht hängt halt nicht nur davon ab ob er im Recount an 1ter Stelle steht oder nicht.
Grad bei Gruppen sieht man immer wieder das ein Magier schon seinen Blizzard oder ein Hexer seinen Feuerregen auf der Gruppe hat, bevor der Tank überhaupt einen Schlag auf einen der Mobs machen konnte.

Auch wenn das Gruppen  tanken seit WOTLK sehr viel einfacher geworden ist, so ganz ohne Körperkontakt kann wahrscheinlich kein Tank der Welt Aggro aufbauen.
In Raids ist dieses meistens sehr viel einfacher weil man dort als Tank meistens nur ein Ziel antanken muss.
Bei Bossen hatte ich z.B. niemals Probleme das irgendwelche DD's die Aggro gezogen hätten.

In der Situation die der TE dort beschreibt in der VF Hero ist der Fall ja noch etwas anders gelagert. Hier ist ja eine Situation wo auch der beste Tank der Welt es nicht schaffen kann an 2 Stellen der Instanz gleichzeitg Aggro aufzubauen. Ich versuche deshalb schon wenn bevor die Mobs aus diesem Portal kommen dort oben zu stehen, so kann ich sie direkt wenn sie aus dem Tor kommen antanken. Das wiederum klappt natürlich nur wenn vorher genug Dmg da war, das man genug zeit hatte rechtzeitig an diese Position zu kommen.

Jedoch, wie gesagt, macht einen guten Spieler, besonders als wenn er als DD mit geht, nicht nur der Platz im Recount aus, sondern zum Beherrschen seines Char's gehört auch etwas Augenmaß, ein wenig Überblick über das Kampfgeschehen und eventuell etwas Wissen über die Spielphysik. Wenn ich weiß wie das Tanken funktoniert, ist die Einschätzung ob, wann und worauf, ich Schaden machen kann, kein Buch mir 7 Siegeln mehr.

Hat man nun wirklich einen DD dabei der völlig lernresistent ist, so hilft der weise Satz "Ein toter DD macht keinen Schaden" halt immer noch weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legelion (17. September 2009)

Faszinierend, in welch kurzer Zeit ein derartiger Beitrag es auf 20 Seiten bringt^^. Bitte seht mir nach, dass ich nur ca. 10 davon gelesen hab.
Aber meinen Senf wollte ich trotzdem nocmal dazu geben.
Auch ich kenn alle 3 relevanten Klassen, die hier angesprochen wurden. Hab nen Jäger, nen DK-Tank und ein Bäumchen.

Und als erstes ignoriere ich mal all die Antworten hier von den Leuten, die immer sowieso alles können und immer die besten sind und nie probleme haben. Über die ärger ich mich im Spiel schon oft genug^^. Sorry, ihr Götter der Spielewelt - es gibt eben auch sehr viele Spieler, die euch nicht das Wasser reichen können.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Ja, ich kenne das sehr gut. Grade auch in Vio. Bin ich als DD unterwegs, versuche ich grad bei besagtem Portal stets den Tank zu unterstützen, in dem ich mit dem Jäger per Irreführung die Mobs raufschiesse oder als DK-DD die ausgerissenen "einfange", zum Tank hole und dann auf sein Target wechsel. So verlier ich schnell wieder die Agro der Mobs an den Tank und als Plattenträger verdau ich auch ein oder zwei Hits von den Mobs^^. Grade mit unserem Gilden-Main-Tank haben wir diese Taktik oft praktiziert und es hat prima funktioniert.

Allerdings bin ich auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man sich ursprünglich etwas dabei gedacht hat, als man Rollenspielen verschiedene Klassen verpasste. Klar hat Bliz inzwischen dafür gesorgt, dass es nicht mehr wirklich nötig ist, eine ausgewogene Gruppe oder CC in Hero-Inis zu führen; aber mal ehrlich: mir persönlich macht das Spielen viel mehr Spaß, wenn es nicht nur schnell,shnell geht und auch hier und da mal ein Mage einen Gegner Sheepen darf z.B.

Aber letzten Endes sollte es doch bei Rollenspielen immer so sein, dass jede "Rolle" auch entsprechend gespielt wird - d.h. Der Tank geht voraus (immer im Auge, dass wenigstens der Heiler nicht mit Minimum-Mana dasteht), Hat der Tank die Aufmerkamkeit aller Mobs in der Nähe, dann hauen die DDs drauf. Und selbstverständlich haben die dann auch drauf zu achten, dass sie dem Tank nicht die Agro klauen. Der Tank ist nicht dafür da, ständig im Kreis zu rennen und wieder und wieder die Mobs abspotten zu müssen, sondern dazu, ordentlich auf die Rüstung zu bekommen, während der Rest der Gruppe in aller Ruhe die "Bösen" runterprügelt.

oups, sorry sollte kein Roman werden^^.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dem TE und allen Tanks für die Zukunft möglichst immer Gruppen, die noch auf Gruppenspiel und nicht nur auf DPS achten.

Legelion


----------



## szell (17. September 2009)

Legelion schrieb:


> Der Tank ist nicht dafür da, ständig im Kreis zu rennen und wieder und wieder die Mobs abspotten zu müssen,....


hm eigentlich sind wir meiner Meinung nach genau dafür da^^
Habt ihr schonmal die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen das ihr als Tank nciht automatisch der "Anführer"
der Gruppe seit?
Könnt ja auch mal versuchen euer System zu ändern indem ihr nicht ein paar mobs speziel beackert die IHR ausgewählt habt(und den Rest halt mit Ae) sondern schaut was eure dd´s so im Target haben und euch dann primär darum kümmert.
Nach langen Tagen im Dienst oder in der Schule etc. ist es natürlich das man lieber seine 3-5 Tasten in gemütlicher Geschwindigkeit klickt und ansonsten nciht viel laufen muss,aber richtig aufregend ist das dann doch nciht oder?
Die DD´s werden sich nicht ändern für euch,auch nicht nach dem hundertsten Tread über das Thema.
Das einzige was wirklich Sinn macht ist die eigene Einstellung dazu zu überdenken,so klappts dann auch mit -->jeder<-- Gruppe irgendwo Spass zu haben.Wenn man diese DD´s als Herausforderung betrachtet(die man auch durchaus mit HC Gear bewältigen kann,is ja mittlerweile eh schon genial was man da so bekommen kann),könnte es sogar passieren das ihr immer verücktere Sachen anstellen wollt nur um zu sehen obs gut gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Bitte seht diesen Post nciht als Flamme oder sowas an,aber einigen scheint das Thema den letzten Nerv zu rauben.Muss aber alles nicht sein wenn man nur ein bischen in der Lage ist umzudenken
und das ganze als sportlichen Wettkampf oder so auslegt.


----------



## Rodanold (17. September 2009)

szell schrieb:


> hm eigentlich sind wir meiner Meinung nach genau dafür da^^
> Habt ihr schonmal die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen das ihr als Tank nciht automatisch der "Anführer"
> der Gruppe seit?
> Könnt ja auch mal versuchen euer System zu ändern indem ihr nicht ein paar mobs speziel beackert die IHR ausgewählt habt(und den Rest halt mit Ae) sondern schaut was eure dd´s so im Target haben und euch dann primär darum kümmert.
> ...



Das hört sich so an, als wollte einer beim Fußball seinen eigenen Leuten den Ball abnehmen bzw die eingenen Leute ausdribbeln.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (17. September 2009)

Ich finds echt Witzig wie hier soviele 0815 Tanks die kein Plan haben von dem was sie da machen oder machen könnten am rum mekern sind.
Aber noch viel geiler sind die die nicht mal Tank gespielt haben und meinen da den vollen durchblick zu haben.
Aber erzählt mal ruig weiter, nicht das hier alle 3 Seiten alles wider neu auf taucht. Auch die Aussagen bringen mich zum Lachen.

d[-.-]b


----------



## szell (17. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an, als wollte einer beim Fußball seinen eigenen Leuten den Ball abnehmen bzw die eingenen Leute ausdribbeln.


würde es hier um Bälle gehen,könnte man es so auffassen....


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

szell schrieb:


> hm eigentlich sind wir meiner Meinung nach genau dafür da^^
> Habt ihr schonmal die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen das ihr als Tank nciht automatisch der "Anführer"
> der Gruppe seit?
> Könnt ja auch mal versuchen euer System zu ändern indem ihr nicht ein paar mobs speziel beackert die IHR ausgewählt habt(und den Rest halt mit Ae) sondern schaut was eure dd´s so im Target haben und euch dann primär darum kümmert.
> ...




kann das sein dass du aufs hirn gefallen bist? wie soll na dass gehen dass der tank die target´s von  den dd´s nimmt, wenn jeder dann auf einmal ein anderes ziel hat... soll er dann jede sek. jeden einzelnen mob versuchen die aggro bei zubahlten? irgendwie geht dass nicht!


----------



## Occasus (17. September 2009)

Ich bin eigentl. nix anderes gewohnt als DD. Die meisten Tanks halten die Aggro  und wenn ich sehe, dass es zu viel wird bremse ich mich halt ein. Aber bei Trashmobs ist mir das ziemlich egal. Den Schaden heilt der Heiler leicht weg ^^


----------



## Traklar (17. September 2009)

Ich kenne das, aber das ist normal. Viele DD´s sind im Moment Raider. Und die sind nunmal 10er/25er Tanks gewöhnt. Ich selbst bin auch einer und ich weiß was heißt sofort Aggro zu haben und sie nicht nehmen zu lassen. Selbst bei Bossen gehts bei uns gleich los, wenn ich glück hab vielleicht 5sec bei Bossen zum antanken. Bei Mobs gibts nur Charge+Donnerknall+Schockwelle (Durch Makro geht alles Cooldown an Cooldown) und dannach muss man die Aggro halten. Klar kommt es mir auch mal vor, dass mir ein Mob abhaut, dafür muss man halt ein Auge offen haben und ggf. spotten. 
Aber bei DD´s ist sowas halt eingespeichert, wie bei Kriegertanks das "hämmern" auf Verwüsten. Am Besten man sagt vor dem Start der Ini was, dann kann man notfalls auch noch DD´ler suchen.
Meist bin eh ich der, der die Grp immer durch die Inis schiebt, als wären hinter mir ein ganzes Rudel lvl 100er Elite Warge.


----------



## spacekeks007 (17. September 2009)

wie schon einige vor mir erwähnt haben du als tank hast lead und kannst schonmal nicht gekickt werden^^ du verteilst die zeichen die dd haben sich an selbige zu halten wenn sie es nicht beachten lass ich sie verrecken.

ich mache sie drauf aufmerksam halte sich an die zeichen wenn sie es dann mehre male nicht machen lass ich sie immer wieder krepieren bis sie gehen oder ich sie auswerfe.

dd gibts wie sand am meer geht einer warten schon 10 andere.   aber tanks und heiler sind momentan mangelwahre.


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> wie schon einige vor mir erwähnt haben du als tank hast lead und kannst schonmal nicht gekickt werden^^ du verteilst die zeichen die dd haben sich an selbige zu halten wenn sie es nicht beachten lass ich sie verrecken.
> 
> ich mache sie drauf aufmerksam halte sich an die zeichen wenn sie es dann mehre male nicht machen lass ich sie immer wieder krepieren bis sie gehen oder ich sie auswerfe.
> 
> dd gibts wie sand am meer geht einer warten schon 10 andere.   aber tanks und heiler sind momentan mangelwahre.




*grins* diese worte können von mir stammen :-) aber mal ehrlich wunderst dich?, ich mir nicht! brauchst dich ja nicht wundern warum immer mehr tanks/heiler gehen und lieber dann dd werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szell (17. September 2009)

Phanthera schrieb:


> kann das sein dass du aufs hirn gefallen bist? wie soll na dass gehen dass der tank die target´s von  den dd´s nimmt, wenn jeder dann auf einmal ein anderes ziel hat... soll er dann jede sek. jeden einzelnen mob versuchen die aggro bei zubahlten? irgendwie geht dass nicht!


trotz deiner offensichtlichen Defizite im Bereich "sinnvolle und freundliche Diskussion" antowrte ich trotzdem mal darauf.
Das Zauberwort heist target´s Target.
Spätestens nach der ersten Mobgruppe wirst du herausgefunden haben wer das grösste Aggroschwein in der Gruppe ist.Dessen Ziele kassieren dann deine ersten Fähigkeiten,sollte es ein weiteres Aggromonster in der Gruppe geben kannst dir sein Ziel ranspotten und auch ihm ein paar skills draufhauen,bei einem dritten Target musst dich halt durchtappen und dir was überlegen(weiss nciht was für eine Klasse du spielst),während des ganzen hinundher tappens sollten ohnehin alle ae skills dauerhaft genutzt werden ,unterbrochen(hier ist ein Gcd gemeint)von skills die eine hohe Bedrohung erzeugen(zerfleischen in meinem Fall).
und dann munter durchtappen damit jeder mob mal ein paar auf die nuss bekommt.
Blutdktanks,Druiden und Krieger haben durch Glyphen bzw. Skillung zumindest schonmal die Möglcihkeit mit ihren Hauptfähigkeiten auf zwei Ziele enorme Aggro aufzubauen(Palas sind sowieso geübt was das thema angeht ),Ae wurde(wie schon einige hier beschrieben haben)extrem verstärkt seit BC und abgesehen davon können die Tanks ja auch noch(je nachdem welcher) stunnen,verlangsamen,unterbrechen etc.

DK´s sind zwar super Tanks haben es aber hinundwieder schwer mit spotten wenn sie mal Aggro verlieren,was für die DK Tanks die ich kenne aber auch kaum jemals Thema ist(ich erzähle jetzt hoffentlcih nix falsches,mit Dk´s bin cih nciht so vertraut).
Die anderen Tankklassen haben zumindest was spotten angeht mehrere Möglichkeiten(Massenspot nicht vergessen,der wird hier nicht oft erwähnt).

Um zum Punkt zu kommen:
Du solltest dir immer einen Überblick darüber verschaffen welches deiner Targets grad massiv bearbeitet wird damit du deine Skills nicht an Mobs  verschwendest die weiter unten in der Prioritätenliste liegen.
Ausserdem sollte man seine spotfähigkeit nicht leichtfertig auf das nächstbeste Ziel draufklatschen sondern wirklcih erst dann verwenden wenn der Mob am flitzen ist(sehe ich des öfteren,darum erwähne ich es hier).

Wenn dir Lücken in meiner Argumentation aufgefallen sein sollten diskutiere ich gerne mit dir darüber bzw.gehe noch ein bischen tiefer ins Detail.
Aber dein BlaBla aus deinem ersten Satz kannst du dir dabei  schenken.

Greez

ps: jede Klasse spielt sich klarerweise anders,aber jede davon kann mit solchen Situationen umgehen.


----------



## Phanthera (17. September 2009)

szell schrieb:


> trotz deiner offensichtlichen Defizite im Bereich "sinnvolle und freundliche Diskussion" antowrte ich trotzdem mal darauf.
> Das Zauberwort heist target´s Target.
> Spätestens nach der ersten Mobgruppe wirst du herausgefunden haben wer das grösste Aggroschwein in der Gruppe ist.Dessen Ziele kassieren dann deine ersten Fähigkeiten,sollte es ein weiteres Aggromonster in der Gruppe geben kannst dir sein Ziel ranspotten und auch ihm ein paar skills draufhauen,bei einem dritten Target musst dich halt durchtappen und dir was überlegen(weiss nciht was für eine Klasse du spielst),während des ganzen hinundher tappens sollten ohnehin alle ae skills dauerhaft genutzt werden ,unterbrochen(hier ist ein Gcd gemeint)von skills die eine hohe Bedrohung erzeugen(zerfleischen in meinem Fall).
> und dann munter durchtappen damit jeder mob mal ein paar auf die nuss bekommt.
> ...





wenn du meinst dass du die aggro halten kannst von den verschiedenen mob´s die ein jeder andere dd im ziel hat... dann würd ich mal sagen bist du der erste tank, der die aggro halten kann von verschiedene mob die gerade von dd´s 1000 von schaden bekommst, da reicht nicht mal deine dots aus.....

und wenn du nicht bemerkt hast wir reden in der selben sek. wo die dd´s verschiedene mobs drauf schießen und nicht jede min nen anderen mob!


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

ich hab heut nach ner einwöchigen tankpause (nur dailies gemacht, wegen schlechter verbindung) mal wieder burg getankt. gerade in dieser instanz hatte ich bisher garkeine probleme. naja bis auf die eine stelle oben am ende, wo ein mage und ein speerwerfer rumstehen, die meist garnicht von ihrem platz weichen wollen.

die gruppe hat am portstein schon geblinkt und gefunkelt, dass ich mir am liebsten nen sonnebrille aufziehen wollte. 

da wurde mir schon angst und bange. da war ein hunter mit 245er items dabei, der dann die meiste zeit getankt hat. ich hab markiert, hab angestürmt und das MT bearbeitet. da die gruppe dann das bomben anfing, was normalerweise kein problem ist, hab ich angefangen, die mobs durchzutabben und bisschen rüssi reissen zu spammen. aber das MT ging SOFORT auf den hunter los. 

wir sind dann einmal im drachenraum gewiped, weil die gruppe so seltsam stand, dass der flügelschlag die DDs in die nebengruppen gewirbelt hat (wurde das dazugepatcht? früher musste man doch nur eine seite räumen) und dann sind mir bei oben beschriebener gruppe 2 DDs verreckt, weil ich noch nicht alle eingesammelt hatte, bevor das bombardement losging.


wie kann man denn bitte als tankfrischling mit ein bisschen markenkram am leib so eine aggro abfangen? 

sieht mir auch nach einem problem in der spielmechanik aus, dass es sowenig tanks gibt. tankslots in raids sind rar gesäht. so haben tanks, die nicht in irgendeinem festen kader drinstecken, garnicht die möglichkeit, so schnell wie irgendwelche DDs auf den aktuellen equipstand zu kommen, müssen sich aber dennoch mit diesen hochgezüchteten aggroschleudern in den 5ern rumschlagen. da kann einem schon die lust vergehen.

gottseidank war die gruppe, und vor allem der hunter (hab nach der ini noch ein wenig mit ihm getickert), sehr geduldig und hat die misere wohl eingesehen.


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> hab ich angefangen, die mobs durchzutabben und bisschen rüssi reissen zu spammen. aber das MT ging SOFORT auf den hunter los.
> 
> wie kann man denn bitte als tankfrischling mit ein bisschen markenkram am leib so eine aggro abfangen?



Hi,

1. Guck dich im Kriegerforum um. Deine Rota ist höchstwahrscheinlich "veraltet"
2. Gar nicht Ich seh wahnsinnig gern zu, wenn so einer dann draufgeht^^

Lg


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Ich vermisse so n bisl die alten Zeiten, wo vor jeder Gruppe brav markiert wurde, der Jäger einen Mob in die Falle gezogen hat, der Mage einen im sheep gehalten hatte und der schurke einen ne Kopfnuss gab..


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

naja beim trash grossartig mit einer rota anzufangen ist schon etwas übertrieben, sei sie nun veraltet oder nicht.

anstürmen, donnerknall, schockwelle einmal verwüsten und nen schildschlag aufs MT, danach sollte das schon down sein und die mobgruppe zumindest halbtot.

was mich halt genervt hat, ist dass der gemarkte mob sofort nach dem wegtabben das interesse an mir verloren hat. das kratzt eben am ego.

vielleicht muss ich die fehlende woche einfach wieder aufholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wonxerus (18. September 2009)

Hmm. ich bin auch einer dieser dd´s. genaugenommen könnte ich besagter hexer sein^^

Allerdings sind unseren tanks und auch den heiler ini´s wie VFHC zu einfach als das man hier nicht mal etwas spaß haben kann. 
von daher freue ich mich immer wenn der pala-tank nach dem die weihe liegt afk geht weil er seiner oma den abendbrei zu essen geben muß. 
frohes mopdurchdieinikiten ist dann angesagt. und wenn ich sterbe, was dann doch eher selten der fall ist, habe ich halt pech gehabt. 

Kann mich aber auch nicht daran erinnern es jeh anders gemacht zu haben wenn das equip stimmt und ich den mop, die familie des mops, die Freunde und den dackel des mops, sowie die familie und freunde des dackels vom mop kenne. 
Kann mich da an eine sache zu vanillazeiten in MC erinnern. Gaar und seine elekinder (glaube er hieß gaar, ist schon so lange her) diese mußten ja wie bekannt damals teils verbannt oder offgetankt werden. irgendwann war mir so langweilig das ich meinen ele den ich verbannen sollte fast bis zum inieingang zurückgekitet habe. und als dann gaar tot war und seine elekinder sterben sollten haben sie mich gefragt wo ich den mit dem ding hin bin. tja, und als ich im ts antworten wollte (ptt) hat der mich umgelegt uns ist zum raid zurück. alles war am lachen. ich auch obwohl ich tot war. na und. der spaß war es mir wert. 


Aber um zum eigendlichen thema zurück zu kommen. 
ja, auch ich mach so nen blödsinn, aber nur wenn ich weiß das die gruppe das kompensieren kann und nicht gleich die große panik ausbricht. doch ich würde niemals dem tank dafür die schuld in die schuhe schieben. schließlich sollte jeder wissen was mir einem stoffi passiert wenn ein großer böser heroinielitemop mit dicker keule aus ihm rumtippt. und blizz sei dank haben wir auch alle die ein oder andere möglichkeit unsere aggro zu reduzieren. wobei die beste möglichkeit eines hexers seine aggro zu reduzieren bekanntlich sterben ist. 
denke das solche leute die sich beklagen das sie aua haben auch die sind die sich beim eingerissenen fingernagel an mamas brust drücken und der ecke,kante, was auch immer den nagel eingerissen hat die schuld geben anstatt auch nur einen moment inne zu halten um über ihre eigene, bekanntlich universumgroße blödheit nachzudenken. (herr, schick hirn vom himmel)

macht euch also keine sorgen liebe tanks. es wird immer solche imbaRoxxormegaheftigcritdd´s geben die sobald das go im chat steht einen schatenblitz/feuerball/arkanersschuss an euch vorbeischießen noch bevor ihr euch die gräten vom fischmal aus dem bart gekämmt habt. damit müßt ihr leben. genauso leben wir wirklichgutskilledtopequipten klasse dd´s mit euren im chat schon sehr heftigen sprüchen ala: also wenn ich jetzt nicht mindestens 30 minuten antankzeit bekomme verlasse ich die gruppe und ihr könnt euch nen neuen suchen. 
denn DAS gibt es leider auch. jeder sollte sein bestes geben und nicht maulen. was für beide seiten gelten sollte. und solange nicht nach jeder trashgruppe alle duchr ein portal laufen müssen ist es auch nicht schlimm. wenn doch ist eh der heiler schuld^^

so long
euer Wonx


----------



## Colenzo (18. September 2009)

Ich sag zu dem ganzen Thema nur zwei Sprüche.

1. Antankszeit ist die Zeit, in der man als Tank den anfliegenden Feuerball (etc.) auf den Boss überholen muss.

Wenn ein DD nicht darauf hört, das du nicht mit dem krassen Aggroaufbau von Ihm klar kommst, dann lass ihn sterben, hat noch keinem geschadet, denn es gilt:

2. Stirbt der Tank, ist der Heiler Schuld.
    Stirbt der Heiler, ist der Tank Schuld.
    Stirtb der DD hat er wohl Aggro gezogen.

MfG

Colenzo

PS: Bin selbst Tankpala, schon lange und aus überzeugung, die meisten DDs staunen nur über den Aggrovorsprung von uns Paladinen.


----------



## Seha (18. September 2009)

Also ich spiele ausschlißlich nur die Hexe und las den  tank genugent zeit das er die aggro aufbauen kann  und was ich auch nicht verstehe sind die dd´s
die nicht dazu in der lage sind einen ss auf den heiler zu geben weil mir ist schon des öffteren zu ohren gekommen das die hexer den ss nur auf sich geben 
und dan rummäckern das  die gruppe stirbt weil der heiler stirbt


----------



## Mormakil (18. September 2009)

szell schrieb:


> Um zum Punkt zu kommen:
> Du solltest dir immer einen Überblick darüber verschaffen welches deiner Targets grad massiv bearbeitet wird damit du deine Skills nicht an Mobs  verschwendest die weiter unten in der Prioritätenliste liegen.
> Ausserdem sollte man seine spotfähigkeit nicht leichtfertig auf das nächstbeste Ziel draufklatschen sondern wirklcih erst dann verwenden wenn der Mob am flitzen ist(sehe ich des öfteren,darum erwähne ich es hier).
> 
> ...



du hast da grundlegend einen denkfehler. wenn ich tanke, dann gebe ich vor welche mobs (insofern sie markiert sind) zuerst gehauen werden. wo kommen wir dahin das das damagedealer selbst entscheiden wo sie raufhauen. "es ist zwar ein mob markiert aber ich mach was ich will", so eine einstellung von dd's kann ich leiden. sowas passiert mir nur einmal, beim zweitenmal kommt der kick


ach ehm es ist absichtlich alles kleingeschrieben


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> naja beim trash grossartig mit einer rota anzufangen ist schon etwas übertrieben, sei sie nun veraltet oder nicht.
> 
> anstürmen, donnerknall, schockwelle einmal verwüsten und nen schildschlag aufs MT, danach sollte das schon down sein und die mobgruppe zumindest halbtot.
> 
> ...



Nene, neuer Patch, neues Spiel. 
Nimm meinen Rat ernst. Du musst dich damit neu beschäftigen.
 (Spalten-glyphe und spalten in die rota für mobgruppen...hab mieses equip, fahr aber 3.5k bei mobgruppen).

Btw: Wenn du schreibst du tabbst durch und spammst verwüsten, hast du länger als ne Woche net gespielt^^ Sieh dir die aktuelle Aggro-tabelle an (Kriegerforum). Verwüsten nur, wenn sonst gar nix geht...

Aber: Im allgmeinen sollten die imbas's einfach vom gas runtergehen, wie es der Jäger ja gemacht hat

Viel spass und lg
Schurkl


----------



## Taraban (18. September 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...



mach dir keinen kopf.. bin selber tank (krieger-tank) und kenne diese kniffeligen stellen in den unterschiedlichsten inis.. die ddler haben auf omen zu achten was als pflicht addon jeder haben sollte der inis oder raiden gehen möchte..


----------



## C0deX (18. September 2009)

Taraban schrieb:


> mach dir keinen kopf.. bin selber tank (krieger-tank) und kenne diese kniffeligen stellen in den unterschiedlichsten inis.. die ddler haben auf omen zu achten was als pflicht addon jeder haben sollte der inis oder raiden gehen möchte..



Naja nen guter Tank hat die aggro schnell und verliert sie bei Fokus-dmg auch nicht, das ist anders wie zu BC Zeiten. Schlimm was sich heute alles Tank schimpft, da gibts welche die schaffen es nicht 3-4 Mobs zu tanken so das welche immer zum Heiler rennen-.- Wenn nen DD wirklich mal overnuked haben sie ja genug Fähigkeiten das die Aggro reduziert wird, nur sollte der Mob dann wieder zum Heiler rennen sollte sich der Tank fragen ob er die richtige Klasse/Skillung hat.


----------



## MoonFrost (18. September 2009)

So ich schreib euch jetzt mal die leichteste methode einer 5er inni ohne großartiges rumgeheule das der tank keine aggro hällt blabla.

Schritt1: Der Tank skillt auf dd (dualspec ftw)
Schritt2: Jeder DD nimmt sich ein eigenes target.
Schritt3: Der "Tank" in dd skillung rennt in die möpse und macht 1mal aoe spot.
Schritt4: Jeder nuked sein target runter bevor es bei ihm ankommt (es hat doch jeder irgendwas zum slown) (am besten in einer pur castergruppe zu machen)
Schritt5: Der heiler passt auf den melee auf, da der alles offtankt, was nicht von den castern genuked wird.
Schritt6: Vorm boss skillt der tank um (wenn nötig in einer hero...) die dds +heiler laufen schonmal vor, pulln und der tank spottet sich den boss dann sofort, wenn er infight kommt.

(p.s: man sollte als tank natürlich nicht grün und blau (hihi) hinter den ohren sein um das zu machen. Genau so müssen dd und healer gut geared sein)


----------



## tocai (18. September 2009)

C0deX schrieb:


> da gibts welche die schaffen es nicht 3-4 Mobs zu tanken



Also ich gebe dir Recht in Sachen "schaffen es nicht 3-4 mobs zu tanken". 

Aber ich muss auch sagen (also bin selber tank) wenn ich ein Target mit TK makiere und die DDs gehen nicht auf das makierte Target sind die selber schuld. Und dürfen die Aggro behalten, ich meine ich makiere nicht umsonst... Ok als DK ist es echt net schwer Aggro zuhalten, aber im moment bin ich auf raid Bosstarget Skillung und da kann es mal sein das ein Top DDler die Aggro bekommmt, weil er halt anstatt TK zu attakieren auf eine un makierten mob haut.


----------



## Windfaust (18. September 2009)

Nun die meisten dds sind auch einfach nur dmg geil und posten nachem 2 ten Mob direkt recount wob ei man noch 3 Mobs zum verkloppen hat.Ich hab zwar keinen richtigen Tank,da ich zu schnell panisch werde dabei, aber ich hatte das auchmal erlebt:Heiler kriegt es nicht gebacken zu heilen und meckert,Jäger die zur Unterstützung nichtmal Irreführung benutzen und dann antworten " Was soll ich bentuzen?Irreführung macht keine Dmg also benutz ichs nich".Aber sonst wenn ich mit meinem Dk(dd) oder meinem Mage in einer grp bin warte ich bei kriegern immer dadrauf das sie einmal Donnerknall amchen und erst dann fang ich an meine Bomben zu veteilen.Und wenn ich aggro habe gibt es ja sachen wie Seele brechen,Totstellen,Eisblock oder Unsichtbarkeit.Aber das beherrscht fast niemand mehr.Alle immer nur auf Dmg aus und ihnen ist es egal ob sie in ner Voidzone bei Kel stehen oder sonst was.

mfg Windfaust


----------



## C0deX (18. September 2009)

tocai schrieb:


> Also ich gebe dir Recht in Sachen "schaffen es nicht 3-4 mobs zu tanken".
> 
> Aber ich muss auch sagen (also bin selber tank) wenn ich ein Target mit TK makiere und die DDs gehen nicht auf das makierte Target sind die selber schuld. Und dürfen die Aggro behalten, ich meine ich makiere nicht umsonst... Ok als DK ist es echt net schwer Aggro zuhalten, aber im moment bin ich auf raid Bosstarget Skillung und da kann es mal sein das ein Top DDler die Aggro bekommmt, weil er halt anstatt TK zu attakieren auf eine un makierten mob haut.



Nur das ich nicht meinte das ich Overnuke, ich bin in dem Fall der Healer und wenn ich dann die Bretter bekomme weil der Tank schläft oder nur 3 von 4 Mobs tankt dann kann das nicht sein oder? Mit nem guten Tank mach ich auch gern alle Heros zum Fun durch aber leider sind die Mangelware


----------



## MayoAmok (18. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Nene, neuer Patch, neues Spiel.
> Nimm meinen Rat ernst. Du musst dich damit neu beschäftigen.
> (Spalten-glyphe und spalten in die rota für mobgruppen...hab mieses equip, fahr aber 3.5k bei mobgruppen).
> 
> ...



ich hab ein makro, was donnerknall und spalten gleichzeitig auslöst. wenn donnerknall nicht bereit ist, eben nur spalten. das spamme ich ich in mobgruppen normalerweise nur. ich hab natürlich auch die spaltenglyphe drin.

das reicht in der konstellation mit den hergelaufenen feld- und wiesen DDs. gestern war aber die lage anderes. es waren eben blingblingfunkelglitzer-DDs mit irgendwelchen ulduar/pdk sachen dabei, und zwar ausnahmslos. die haben gebombt und da wollte ich mich eben ein wenig stärker um die nebentargets kümmern. und das mache ich, wenn rache und schildschlag CD haben eben mit verwüsten. 

ich will damit nur sagen, dass der aktuelle equipunterschied, der teilweise herrscht, von normalo-tanks aggromässig nicht abgefangen werden kann. (oder nur sehr schwer) und dass es normalotanks schwer haben (aufgrund weniger freier tankslots in den raids) diesen unterschied schnell aufzuholen.

kleines rechenbeispiel: es gibt in einer 25er raidgilde sagen wir mal 5 maintanks, 15 heiler und 30 DDs, um eben die raids immer intern füllen zu können. wenn die 5 tanks mit ihrer dailyrunde durch sind, stehen immernoch 15DDs und 10heiler ohne daily rum und die müssen sich eben randomtanks suchen. ihr equip entspricht aber dem 25er raidstandard, und warum sollten sie es für ne normale ini tauschen? und die randomtanks gucken gegen so eine übermacht schonmal in die röhre, vorallem, wenn man (wie es sie hier im thread auch schon gegeben hat) solche kollegen dabei hat, die der meinung sind, jeder tank muss das können, was ihre 25er maintanks so drauf haben...

ein teufelskreis, der so manchem kleinen tank ohne grossartige gilde den spass am tanken vermiesen kann. so sieht man immerwieder druiden, palas, dks und krieger noch nen tank für die daily suchen. und das stundenlang. am liebsten möchte man dann schreiben: "meine güte, skill um und tank selber!" 
so, wie in den raids, wo ich bisher mitwar, equip für "second tank" abgegriffen wird, sollte sogar die ausrüstung für ne hero locker reichen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (18. September 2009)

Ich als Tank sehe es leider auch sehr oft, dass die Damage Dealer leider nicht so supporten, wie man sich das gerne wünscht. Gerade was das Thema Dmg-Focus betrifft, habe ich auch schon schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Als Beispiel PDC Hero. Jeder kennt vermutlich die Stelle vor dem 2. Boss wo noch 3 Trashmob-Gruppen stehen, die aus 3 Mobs bestehen. Und im Normalfall ist es üblich, dass man bei den Gruppen zuerst den Priester legt. Also... TK-Symbol auf Priester gesetzt und was sehe ich bei manchen Runs? Nicht einer der DD greift das Focus-Target an. Der Priester drückt mir Mind-Controll rein, ich verliere dadurch die komplette Aggro und alle sterben. Und wer wird dann wieder zugeflamed, weil er angeblich nicht die Aggro halten kann? Richtig... der Tank!

Wenn die Damage Dealer wirklich alle auf die Vorgaben des Tanks beachten würden, dann wäre so manches um einiges stressfreier. Sicherlich gibt es auch genügend "Tanks", die diese Bezeichnung nicht verdient haben, aber ich will an dieser Stelle einfach mal unterstellen, dass ich nicht der letzte Noob-Tank bin. Und wie es manche User auch schon angedeutet haben, kann man als Ulduar 25 equipter DD von einem Tank, der noch Hero-Equip farmt, nicht erwarten, dass er die gleiche Leistung wie ein Raid-Tank bringt. Wer allerdings 3-4 Mobs nicht tanken kann und die Aggro an die Heiler verliert, der macht wirklich was falsch. Vllt. sollte man sich dann erstmal einen Tank-Guide für seine Klasse zu Gemüte führen (habe ich damals auch gemacht) und wenn es dann immer noch nicht läuft (mit Leuten in der Gruppe, die vergleichbaren Equip-Stand haben), dann sollte man das Tanken doch lieber aufgeben.

Ich bin in meiner Gilde Main-Tank und für diverse Instanzen immer gerne gebucht. Aber auch bei mir kommt es vor, wenn ich Randoms dabei habe, dass sich manche nicht an die Regeln halten. Ich habe mir sogar Makros geschrieben, die ich vor jedem Run poste, damit jeder weiß, wie er sich zu verhalten hat. Bei Missachtung gibts erstmal ne Verwarnung und bei weiteren Verstößen sogar kick. Ich hab kein Problem damit, Leute mitzunehmen, die frisch 80 sind und noch nicht viel Dmg machen, da sie noch Equip farmen. Denn in meinen Augen hat jeder ne Chance verdient. Wenn sich im Laufe eines Runs aber herauskristallisiert, dass jemand nur Mist baut, dann bin ich skrupellos ^^ .


----------



## noidic (18. September 2009)

Ich kenn die Misere nur zu gut aus DD-Sicht, Hexe in meinem Fall. 
Ich hab auch nen kleinen Tank, um mich mit Sachen wie Aggroaufbau u.ä. zu beschäftigen und weiss wie es nervt wenn die DDs einfach losbomben.

Bei Bombtrash warte ich mit dem Feuerregen bis der Tank sein erstes AE-Aggro-Dings gezündet hat, das reicht üblicherweise.

Bei Focus dmg warte ich auch auf den ersten Schlag, dann teste ich mit max. dmg aus wie lang es geht bis ich aggro bekomme bzw. kurz davor bin. Dann Seele brechen und mit angepasstem Tempo weiter machen.

Selbst ein sehr guter Tank kann gegen die Aggro eines gut equippten DDs, vor allem Hexen, nichts ausrichten wenn er zwischendurch das Target wechseln muss, zum spotten oder was auch immer. Es liegt ganz klar in der Verantwortung der DDs selber drauf zu achten, rechtzeitig runterzufahren (oder halt den Mob selbst tanken+wegnuken, z.B. den Ghul beim schwarzen Ritter in Phase 1).
Wenn ich mal in ner ini sterbe (was durchaus vorkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kommts oft vor, dass der Tank oder der Heiler sich entschuldigen. Das finde ich sehr groß, allerdings bin es dann meistens ich, der sich zu entschuldigen hat bzw. seinen Fehler einräumen muss (was ich dann auch tue).

Mag an meinem für MMO-Verhältnisse fortgeschrittenen Alter liegen, zumindest bin ich mit der Einstellung leider oft ziemlich alleine in den inis unterwegs...


----------



## ayanamiie (18. September 2009)

Scheiß drauf lass dich nich dummanmachen hab nen gutes mittel gegen leute die sich nich zurückhaltenkönnen.


dds die aggroziehen lasse ich einfach sterben

wer vorm tank pullt den lasse ich sterben

wer große fresse hat wird gekickt   rallt die gruppe es nich such ich halt ne andere scheiß auf die id dann ich würd mir nich reinredenlassen wie ich zutankenhabe im raid warten die schließlich auch bis die tanks angetankthaben.


----------



## Marnir (18. September 2009)

also ich hab erst bis patch 3.1 hexer dd gezockt und fand das echt easy going....

seit 3.1 hab ich dann mein warri tank zum main gemacht und bin der meinung, dass tanken weitaus anstrengender is als dd...


angenommen du machst als tank nen fehler geht der ganze raid/gruppe dabei drauf^^


jedoch gewöhnt man sich da nach ner zeit dran....bei mir ging zumindest iwann alles automatisch und deine position is einfach was normales für dich geworden^^


----------



## Magickevin (18. September 2009)

<---Tank aus Leidenschaft
Allerdings weiß ich nicht warum soviele die Spalten glyphe drin haben Donnerknall, geschickte Schockwelle und blocken erzeugen genug Aggro das man sich afk hinstellen kann und nur noch warten muss bis die Mob Gruppe down ist... 
Klar es kommt halt auf die DD's an und wieviel TpS die fahren aber bei Trash ist es eh so das sie mir die Aggro so bei 5% Moblife die Aggro klauen und er noch bevor er beim dd ist umfällt.

Ich benutze wirklich nur einmal Donnerknall und Schockwelle und je nach DD's kurz einmal spalten dann wars das sowieso und weiter zur nächsten Gruppe.

Wenn mir langweilig ist Charge ich auch in die Nächste mobgrp obwohl alle am reggen sind einfach Last stand und Schildblock anwerfen dann passt es.
Es hat sich im übrigen kein DD beschwert das er die Aggro gezogen hat



> seit 3.1 hab ich dann mein warri tank zum main gemacht und bin der meinung, dass tanken weitaus anstrengender is als dd...



Kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen besonders als Krieger ist es so das du viele Fähigkeiten hast und als DD vlt 3 mit denene du ernsthaft schaden machst.


----------



## rushrage (18. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich bin einer der genannten DDs. Ich bin aus unserem 25er Tanks gewohnt die keine Sekunde brauchen bis sie den Mob haben, dementsprechend verhalte ich mich auch in HCs. Wenn ich merk das ich zu schnell Aggro ziehe schalt ich notfalls nen Gang runter, allerdings hab ich bisher fast nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit meinem Warri Tank hab ich in HCs auch keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten, bzw sie schnell genug zu bekommen.




du hast evtl nicht bedacht dass in 25ern melee buffs vorhanden sind die es in hcs evtl nicht immer gibt. außerdem weißt du auch garnicht wieviele schurken und hunter den tank mit hoch schießen.

25er tanks mit nem hc tank vergleichen is find ich stark an den haaren herbeigezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamburgperle (18. September 2009)

Wenn Du als Tank neu bist oder noch net das gear hast, sag es besser vorher an.

Nach dem Motto "ich kann meinen Tank spielen" geht es einfach net mehr, da es nicht nur ums spielen können geht, sondern auch um gear.

Nen Freund von mir aus der Gilde hat seinen Druiden ausgemottet und den frisch auf 80 gespielt und mit dem begonnen Inis tanken. Es war echt unschön. Ich konnte mit meinem Hunter selbst nach Antanken lassen und Irreführung nach 6 oder 7 Schüssen Totstellen machen, weil ich Aggro hatte .. je Schuss ca. 25 - 30 % in der Omenliste gewonnen. 

Das Problem trotz spotts etc. war der fehlende Grundschaden (vermute ich), weil er seine Talente, Verzauberungen und Sockel bei blauem gear fast nur in Richtung deff und Ausdauer etc. hatte und das gear net reichte, nen vernünftigen Schaden zu fahren (ca. 750 dps).

Wenn du dann nen WL oder Mage hast, der bei gutem gear und skill inner 5er Ini auch mal 4 k dps fährt oder nen Tick mehr, hast der sehr schnell die Aggro. Um das zu verhindern, muss der Tank auch nen bestimmten Schaden fahren. 

Wir haben Palatanks, die in einer 5er Ini nen Boss-dmg von über 2 k dps fahren ... da kann man recht problemlos von Beginn an nach Herzenslust bomben. Machst Du 900 dps und nen DD 4 k dps nützt dir auch Dein Spott nicht lange was.

Also mein Rat, wenn du 245er WL oder Mage oder Hunter in der Gruppe hast, ansagen, daß die sich zusammenreissen sollen ( nen Hunter kann ne Ini auch im Aspekt der Viper machen etc.) und wenn die dann immer noch bomben ohne aufs Omen zu schauen ... sterben lassen ;-)


----------



## Greshnak (18. September 2009)

Blick ins Hirn eines DDs:
DPS!!!!!!!!!
Mehr Sekunden-mehr DPS!!!
Also sofort angreifen und nicht antanken lassen, damit man mehr DPS hat


----------



## Marnir (18. September 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> Kann man ja auch nicht vergleichen besonders als Krieger ist es so das du viele Fähigkeiten hast und als DD vlt 3 mit denene du ernsthaft schaden machst.



ne um die fähigkeiten gings mir da auch nich...eher dadrum, dass man als tank weitaus mehr verantwortung übernehmen muss.


----------



## Derby (18. September 2009)

Ich hab mir mit meinem Tank angewöhnt in HC´s so vorzugehen:

Ich sage am Anfang "First Target wird markiert und umgehaune, rest folgt mit AE. Dann Blutrausch --> Anstürmen+aktiviertes Spalten und heldenhafter Wurf während dem Rennen-->Donnerknall-->gruppe ausrichten-->Schockwelle-->Spallten immer auf Waffenschwung wenn mehr als 2 Adds, sonst halt Styles die grade rdy sind auf First Target. Nix durchtabben oder so, dauert viel zu lange. Und Aggr zieht so nur ein DD der weit über mir im Euqip ist, und selbst wenn kann man den Mob immer noch zurück spotten.

In den meisten Fällen klappt das so. Und wenn doch mal ein DD dabei ist der das net begreift verreckt er eben, oder fliegt bei dummen Kommentaren. Dubist der Tank und hast Lead. Also nutzt es auch ^^


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

Tanks machen halt Fingersport 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jemand der da wirklich mal 4 Tasten klimpern kann rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






gibt leider zu viele Tanks, die sich wohl vorm aktivieren ihrer Fähigkeiten immer noch fix den Tooltip durchlesen


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ich will damit nur sagen, dass der aktuelle equipunterschied, der teilweise herrscht, von normalo-tanks aggromässig nicht abgefangen werden kann. (oder nur sehr schwer) und dass es normalotanks schwer haben (aufgrund weniger freier tankslots in den raids) diesen unterschied schnell aufzuholen.



/sign

das sag ich auch sofort. wenn er dann noch immer nuked muss ich echt schmunzeln. sind seine reppkosten.

thema spalten: mir fällt nu auf, dass ich ein dd-tank bin. ich spamm wenn ich ehrlich bin nur mehr spalten auf swing und donnerknal und schock auf gcd und schau auf recount OMG.  hab marken-naxx10er-hero mix und fahr 3.5k dps und finde mich nicht selten auf platz 2 am dps-meter.

was geht dann mit t9? xD


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (18. September 2009)

und was passiert wenn du tankst? sprich deine defensiven fähigkeiten öfter/überhaupt einsetzt? keine ahnung was ihr krieger da so habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mal`Ganis (18. September 2009)

Bin selber Tank und meine Rotation sieht meistens so aus:
Sturmangriff, Schockwelle, Donnerknall, dann Verwüsten und ganz normal Schaden mit Rache, Schildschlag und Spalten.
Krieger hat meiner Meinung nach das größte Repertoi an Fähigkeiten für alle Gelegheiten.
Habs schon mim Pala und Dk versucht, aber es ist nicht das wahre wie mit nem Krieger.


----------



## thezwelch (18. September 2009)

Naja.. das problem des Rushens kenn ich ansich auch, andererseits sehe ich, wenn ich tanke, es als herausforderung, aggro aufzubauen, besonders bei pdk25 equippten. Hab zu Vanillazeiten als Krieger das erste mal getankt und böse freunde gehabt, die alles gemacht haben, nur nicht ein ziel zu focussen - damals wurde der Ehrgeiz in der hinsicht geweckt. Dann kam ein Feral und zu guter letzt ein DK. Ich wage zu behaupten, dass es schwer ist mir die Aggro abzunehmen. Bin halt ne Tank-geile sau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich meistens immer nur ein Ziel mitm Totenkopf versehe. Solang das als erstes down geht, können mir die anderen Mobs eigentlich nie mehr abgenommen werden - von ausversehen spotts mal abgesehen.

Andererseits kenn die gleiche szene auch als Heiler und natürlich auch als DD.

Mit meinem Jäger und meinem Schurken mache ich standartmäßig schon den Schurkenhandel oder doe Irreführung aufn Tank. Immerhin ist es dafür da. Wenn ich dann jedoch die Aggro ziehe, frage ich mich meist, wie das passieren kann. Aber wer als jäger aggro zieht und verreckt ist selber schuld... gibt soviele möglichkeiten als jäger, da kann man eigentlich nicht sterben. Ebenso als Schurke oder Magier.

Als Heiler muss ich jedoch zugeben, finde ich das Rushen einfach nur Nervig.. aber gut, das heilen liegt mir nicht wirklich und ich hab da lieber noch 24 andere leute bei mir, wo einige andere heiler mir ebenfalls den rücken freihalten. ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (19. September 2009)

ein kleines erfolgserlebnis.

heute bei koralon konnte mir der blingblingMT1DK die aggro nichtmehr mopsen, als ich sie mal hatte.....^^

gruppentanken ist eben nicht des kriegers paradedisziplin.....


----------



## grünhaupt (19. September 2009)

hallo,

je nach dem, wie mein Gefühl ist handle ich. Läuft es gut, so markiere ich nichts, sonst auch nur den ersten Mob. Bis der down ist, habe ich an den restlichen genug Aggro aufgebaut. Mittlerweile weiss jeder Spieler, welche Mobs zuerst down gehen sollten. Taktiken ebenso, dennoch frage ich meistens kurz nach. Loken z. B. kuscheln oder mit laufen! 

Bei guten Runs ist es eh egal wer pullt. Da kann auch der Heiler pullen und es gibt keinen Wipe.

Daher, solange es keinen Wipe gibt, ist es mir so lang wie breit wer pullt/Schaden macht oder heilt. Hauptsache Fun.

grüni


----------



## Menteires (19. September 2009)

oh gott ich melde mich mal zu worte....


er ist nicht dder einzigste Tank
ich hab einen krieger tank der noch etwas häftiger ist als der Pala bezüglich weihe und aggro buff

ich werd auch imemr angemowlt von den großen t9 dd´s öh öh öh dein equipt öh öh öh kanst nix tanken....

dazu möchte ich sagen das der krieger:
1stens ne woche 80 is
2tens hero zeug anhat
3tes 560 Deff hat
4tens selfbuffed 29k hat

und da meinen sie (was sie können)
du tankst nicht hälst nix aus usw...

das bevor man tanken sehen hat...

zu meiner verteidigung bin ich nicht der beste tank off world...
aber ich wahr schon MT mit wneiger als den obengenannten 4 dingen und hab Naxx 10ner gecleart als MT

nunja auch mir ist das geläufig DD´s mowlen rum wegen aggro zwingen dich gerade zum druckpull
Heiler werden auch angemacht, aber ich hab auch schon heiler druckpull sagen gesehn...

ja auch wir machen manshcmal druckpull eben aus diesen gründne weil die dd´s zu doof sind (sry^^)
oder die heiler eben sagen sie haben was vor

ich sag nur ruhe an die macht!
wer invitet wird und gleich ankommt ich muss in 15min los (kick!)


----------



## Panaku (19. September 2009)

Also ich bin selber tank, und ich mach mir über dds die aggro ziehen keine sorgen: denn ein dd der mir die aggro klaut macht sooo viel dmg das das vieh umfällt bevor es bei dem besagten dd ankommt (bei nahkämpfern ist das natürlich was anderes)


----------



## RinderteufelXxL (19. September 2009)

Menteires schrieb:


> oh gott ich melde mich mal zu worte....
> 
> 
> er ist nicht dder einzigste Tank
> ...



sprichst mir aus der seele, die ironie darin ist das man als tank nicht richtig equip farmen kann weil die leute ständig rummeckern und sind der meinung das sie lieber eine andere grp suchen als --->repkosten<---  zu farmen.

1. sollten diese typen sich mal merken das HP nicht alles ist, sondern es noch viel mehr attribute und fähigkeiten gibt die dich zum tank machen
2. wenn der heiler nörgelt "hast zu wenig hp blabla" traut er sich selber nichts zu und kann aufjedenfall als noob abgestempelt werden
3. manche healer kriegen trotz crit immunität 24k hp infight nicht hochgeheilt
4. letztens erzählte mir ein heiler das er in turm utgarde nen viel besseren tank hatte und es war ein whipe-kommando, aufgrund dessen verliess er meine gruppe. wenig später töteten wir den endboss in turm utgarde hc mit einem anderen heiler
5. die wahrheit ist das equipment nur ein bruchteil davon ist wie gut ein tank spielt
6. kein wunder das niemand tanken will - der tank hat die verantwortung und was er sich manchmal anhörn muss nimmt den spielspaß...


----------



## echterman (19. September 2009)

also ich kann den TE verstehen wenn der das sagt, allerdings kann ich auch die DDs verstehen. Viele DDler sind raidtanks gewohnt und spielen dann in hero ini genauso, mit dem unterschied das nicht viele tanks raidtanks sind.
Ich bin selber Tank und DD(DK) in einem und das sehr gut. Ich für meinen teil kann sagen das wenn ich mit der Gilde unterwegs bin, die leude geohnt sind das ich wie in Ulduar aggro aufbau, d.h. wie ein wildschwein dem boss/trashmob auf die nüsse zu gehn. Wenn wir vor ner vierer gruppe mobs stehn und ich tanke, dann fallen alle vier mobs fast gleichzeitig um und keiner außer mir hatte aggro...

Jetzt muss man dazusagen ich bin raidtank also ein wenig flotter was die aggro angeht. Will meinen ein random hat mir noch nie die aggro geklaut(gefühlt, weil es eben so selten vor kommt). Wenn ein random dabei ist, erklär ich ziele und aggro haben einmal und wenn derjenige sich nciht dran hält dann helf ich ihm noch einmal danach kann er die aggro behalten(sowas mach ich nur in hero ini und niemals im raid).
Wenn ich als DD mitgehe dann hab ich auch nie die aggro, weil ich auf das ziel hau was der tank haut und schon ist man safe und keiner meckert.


----------



## Rukhar (19. September 2009)

Ich habe eigentlic hnie Probleme die aggro zu halten (bin auch Pala Tank) und wenn die DDs sofort losbolzen dann ist er auch schneller down.
Und selbst wenn sie die Aggro kriegen dann ist wenigstens mal ein bisschen Action, sonst ist hero doch reines Gefarme.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (19. September 2009)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen, aber Frage mich was ihr alle habt? Spiele den Palatank als Twink und muss sagen das es doch mal zumindest etwas Abwechslung in die Heros bringt wenn man nen DD dabei hat der ab und zu mal aggro klaut. Die heros in Wotlk sind doch wirklich alles andere als eine Herausforderun, auch für den Tank. Wenn ich da an TsM hero in BC zurück denke, wo ich als Druide ne 5er Gruppe tanken muss, aber mit Prankenhieb (net wie heute) nur Max 3 Mobs treffe, also ständig das tagret wechseln muss und dabei noch drauf achten das mir der totenkopf nicht wegläuft. Und heute? Pulle ich lieber mal mehrere Gruppen auf einmal oder nehm Mobs zum Boss mit, damit ich nicht einschlafe. Tanken ist halt nichts was man eben Brainafk erledigen kann, wie zB als DD wenns dir niemand übel nimmt weil du 500Dps weniger hast weil du grad am fernseh gucken bist oder so. Ich bin jemand dem vorgehalten wird relativ schnell zu machen, warum auch nicht? Die Landschaft in den Instanzen ist auch nicht so gut das ich da unbedingt länger verweilen will und grade den Trash in den heros ist doch mittlerweile fast überall gleich. Und oft macht halt auch mal der Tank was falsch, wenn ich Palas sehe die meinen Weihe würd reichen um die Aggro zu halten ... die können dann meist nicht mal den autohit von meinem schami halten^^


----------



## MrUmpi (19. September 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> heiler hetzen durch die ini?
> eigentlich sind es immer die tanks die hetzen.


Und das ist gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Ich persönlich versteh jeden dd der schnell macht. Die wolln halt den enboss tot sehn und die daily hero abgeben ohne in der innie zu übernachten...Andererseits muss man dann nich nen Tank mitnehmen der grad 80 geworden is sondern am besten einen von dem man weis das er auch mit tempo durchwill.

Ganz ne andre Frage wie kann man in vf hero als Pala Tank NICHT die aggro von allen mobs haben? das musste mir mal erklärn. Da hat man doch ewig zeit zum portal zu marschiern und meinetwegen ne weihe drunter zu setzen (außerdem erwischt man dann mit schild des rächers mehr als 2 mobs...).


----------



## Knuelle (19. September 2009)

Ich hatte gestern nen fluffigen DD im Nexus dabei. Ein Pala. Ich spiele eine Krieger Tank. Vor jeder Gruppe habe ich gemarkt.
Alles kein Problem Totenkopf, Kreuz , Stern. Ganz einfaches dingen.

Nunja der Herr Paladin meinte aber sich jedesmal ein eigenes Target rauszusuchen und es war meistens genau das was als letztes dran war bzw. nicht gemarkt war.

Tjo nach dem 2 ten Boss dann ging das geflame los was für ein Noob ich sei und warum ich keine Aggro halten kann. Ich erklärte ihm den Sinn vom markieren worauf hin er wortwörtlich meinte: " Ich gehe auf die Targets du Mongo". 
Schade aber auch, ich hab X-Perl und wer es nicht kennt: X-Perl zeigt einem an welcher Mitspieler welches Target als Ziel hat.

Naja kurzerhand habe ich ihn dann aus der Gruppe gekickt um weiteres Geflame zu vermeiden.

Solche DD's gibts immer und wirds immer geben und ich werde sie immer und immer wieder aus meiner Gruppe kicken.

Gruß, Kriegertank Knuelle


----------



## zondrias (24. September 2009)

ja hier gleiches problem, ich reih mich mal ein.
Kommt immer drauf an welche Klasse der Tank ist. Bei nem DK und Pala is es durchaus möglich gleich Schaden zu machen , liegt hauptsächlich an deren Flächenschaden.
Ich allerdings hab nen Krieger. Also was macht man. Anstürmen? Macht kein Aggro aber die DD Feuern schon mal AOE.?!?!
Alos weiter...Beim Gegner angekommen und erst mal Schildschlag auf die Rübe, gefolgt von Donnerschlag (Hinweis !! Der trifft nur 4 Gegner) und Spalten um ne Grund aggro herzustellen.
Neee Moment sind nur noch 3 nummer 4 is auf den Weg und Besuch den Heiler, weil..der  der Meinung war bei Vollkommener Gesundheit nen 11 000 kritheal rauszufeuern, Da ist auch Wachsamkeit egal.
Na gut Heiler is wichtig also Spotten..kostet 1,5 sekunden globaler cd.
Die Pause von 1.5 sekunden reicht aus um aggro bei mop 2 und 3 zu reduzieren die dann auch prompt den hexer besuchen....Puh was für ein Glück hat man Herrausvorderungs ruf..der würde auch funktionieren. Aber besagter Hexer denkt sich ..hau ich mal ab und plopp sind die jungs out of range.Ok Hexer is schon mal tot . Nicht weitere tragisch zum Glück hab ich inzwischen alle Mops bei mir.
Nur Heilung wäre nett,..leider ist der Heiler grad eingesponnen...irgendwie fühlt sich keiner angesprochen also muss ich ran und klopp dem das netz runter. Dank Wütende Reg und dem Alchi-beruf  lebe ich noch.

Genauso gehts mir mit meinem Heiler auch alle haben Aggro ausser der Tank. Und bei allem was mir heilig ist.  Man kann als Druide tatsächlich 5 Leute gleichzeitig am Leben halten..verjüngung nachwachsen wildwuchs tab...

Was ich damit sagen will....ja man kann alles...nur langsam krieg ich graue Haare


----------



## Bartel (24. September 2009)

Hi,

mal kurz gesagt. Ein guter dd schafft es immer dem Tank die Agro zu nehmen. Da hast du fast keine chance dagegen. Aber warum sollte es ein dd darauf anlegen?
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten die Agro zu reduzieren. OK, bei Heroinis und den ersten Gruppen schaut man als dd immer mal, was geht. Da probiert man bei den ersten
Gruppen mal was der Tank so hält. Wenn ich dann verreck, dann ist es halt so.
ABER in Inis gilt.

DD tot = DD schuld
Tank tot = Heiler schuld
Heiler tot = Tank schuld.

PUNKT.

Hehe.
Gruß


----------



## evalux (24. September 2009)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich persönlich versteh jeden dd der schnell macht. Die wolln halt den enboss tot sehn und die daily hero abgeben ohne in der innie zu übernachten...Andererseits muss man dann nich nen Tank mitnehmen der grad 80 geworden is sondern am besten einen von dem man weis das er auch mit tempo durchwill.



Aus diesem Grunde sag ich immer, dass WoW zu elitisiert geworden ist.

Die Spieler spielen, wies aussieht, nicht mehr miteinander, sondern gegeneinander. Omen ist doch das gleiche wie Recount, oder ?


----------



## Xall13 (24. September 2009)

ein guter tank hat die nächste mobgruppe zu pullen wenn 50% der aktuellen mobgpr noch steht. druckpull no need


----------



## Nasiria (25. September 2009)

MrUmpi schrieb:


> Ganz ne andre Frage wie kann man in vf hero als Pala Tank NICHT die aggro von allen mobs haben? das musste mir mal erklärn. Da hat man doch ewig zeit zum portal zu marschiern und meinetwegen ne weihe drunter zu setzen (außerdem erwischt man dann mit schild des rächers mehr als 2 mobs...).


Ganz simpel: Es gibt eine Gruppe an der linken Seite, die sich nach dem Spawnen aufteilt. Wenn man gerade vorher das Portal ganz rechts machen musste, schafft man das einfach nicht dahin zu kommen, bis die voneinander weglaufen.

Aber zu meinem Verständnis von Gruppenspiel:

Ich als Tankpala hab da eine ganz Simple Einstellung zu: Wenn jemand weiter nach vorne läuft als ich, ohne dass er gezielt hinter den bereits angegriffenen Mob läuft, dann bleib ich stehen und schau zu. Wenn er dann mit Mob auf mich zukommt, mach ich Weihe, allein um zu schauen, ob die überhaupt noch ausreicht. Zumeist reicht sie nicht aus und der DD stirbt, weil die dann doch nicht so viel gegen dicke Nahkämpfer ausrichten können. Danach kommen die wegen der Weihe ja zu mir und ich hab kein weiteres Problem mit dem DD.

Als Schurke mach ich das so, dass ich Schurkenhandel auf den Tank mache, und danach sofort draufknüppel, weil mir das ja egal sein kann, mein Schaden gibt dem Tank Aggro. Lediglich manchmal sehe ich das dann in Randomgruppen, dass ich zu viel Schaden für den Tank mache (Ja Aggro ist vom Equip abhängig), dann warte ich eben ein paar Sekunden, nachdem Schurkenhandel ausgelaufen ist.

Als Heilpala ist es mir prinzipiell egal, ob ein DD Schaden bekommt, solange der Schaden nicht von einem Nicht-ausweichbaren-AoE-Effekt ausgelöst wird. Wenn man den Effekten ausweichen kann (Bsp. Schrei vom Burg Utgard Endboss hinter die Säule wuseln), dann bekommt der dafür einfach keine Heilung, das Problem löst sich somit natürlich von selbst.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (25. September 2009)

wenn einem als tank die dds zu schell losballern, muss man eben einfach schneller pullen. daher sobald die hälfte der mobs die man gepullt hat tod ist, pullt man die nächste. am besten ist es wenn man chargen kann. denn dann sind die dds erstmal ausser range. da muss man zur not auch mal cds aktivieren, falls auch der healer laufen muss.

letztens ham wir noch nen dd für daily hero gesucht. ein hexer fragte was es denn ist, und als ich hds sagte, meinte er es würde ihm zu lange dauern. 
naja waren dann in 21min da durch. als tank muss man eben durchgehend pullen. denn als tank ist man derjenige der das tempo angibt. solange der heiler mana hat wird weitergepullt.
ob die dds mana haben ist völlig egal. die können sich auch mal kurz hinsetzen und ne trashgruppe pausieren.


----------



## Tugles (25. September 2009)

joa is bei mir auch so ich pull halt schnell so bekommen die dd´s und der healer auch keine aggro


----------



## NoGravitá (25. September 2009)

Bin Selber Palatank, Sollte ein DD sich aggro holen ist es sein Problem, sage dem heiler vorher bescheid das er ihn nicht heilen soll, verwarne den DDler mit dem spruch "Möchtest du Tanken?" Wenn ich mal nen schlechten Tag habe Tanke ich auch mal langsamer als üblich. Wichtigste ist das der Heiler am leben bleibt. Wenn nen DDler die aggro hat und stirbt ist es sein PECH, hab ich kein verständnis für... nach der 1 Verwarung geht es meist schon mit deren aggro, aber wenn ich nen 2tes mal verwarnen muss fliegt er meistens beim dritten male aus der gruppe ohne vorwarnung, man kann auch zu 4 ne Ini sauber machen wobei es zu Dritt auch geht.

LG


----------



## Trixan (25. September 2009)

NoGravitá schrieb:


> Bin Selber Palatank, Sollte ein DD sich aggro holen ist es sein Problem, sage dem heiler vorher bescheid das er ihn nicht heilen soll, verwarne den DDler mit dem spruch "Möchtest du Tanken?" Wenn ich mal nen schlechten Tag habe Tanke ich auch mal langsamer als üblich. Wichtigste ist das der Heiler am leben bleibt. Wenn nen DDler die aggro hat und stirbt ist es sein PECH, hab ich kein verständnis für... nach der 1 Verwarung geht es meist schon mit deren aggro, aber wenn ich nen 2tes mal verwarnen muss fliegt er meistens beim dritten male aus der gruppe ohne vorwarnung, man kann auch zu 4 ne Ini sauber machen wobei es zu Dritt auch geht.
> 
> LG


hab auch schon zu 2t den endboss gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delhoven (25. September 2009)

Also einmal aus meiner Sicht, Healer/Eule.

Ich verachte die unfähigkeit der Randoms mit denen Man Heros geht, ich gehe für gewöhnlich mit Lead rein und bin der letzte Asi, sobald es mit dem Gimpen losgeht, Tank bekommt am Anfang eine Info..

"Mach so schnell du kannst, nur das Heilermana ist relevant."

Da ich Druide bin, denke ich nicht das man reggen muss. Wenn ein DD saufen muss dann soll er das machen sobald er ooc ist.

Warum?


Weil jeder Depp tanken kann, jeder jede Ini beherrschen sollte und man es einfach nur schnell und einfach hinter sich bringen muss. Ich brauche keine Pausen, ich brauche keine Antankzeit, weil in einer 5er Hero auch niemand umkippt nur weil ein oder zwei Trashhits kommen. Ein Tank, braucht echt KEINE antankzeit, das ist so leicht geworden das es stinkt. ich habe selber nen Warri den ich seit 4 Wochen als Tank spiele wenn ich pve machen muss, ich hab damit Koralon, Ony 25er und Naxx getankt und es war sowas von armselig einfach, das ich wirklich null Mitleid mit irgendeinem Tank habe. Früher war Tanken echt cool und skillig, heute ists lachhaft, jede Klasse die Tankt kann AoE tanken etc. 

Normalerweise wir meistens nach ein paar grps einer ausgetauscht der nervt oder langsam ist. Na und? Es geht in 5er Inis um nix ausser schnell durch kommen, da net jeder ein Nerd ist der 2 Stunden Zeit für ne Ini ohne brauchbaren Loot hat.


Und Btw, an die Druids, 5er Heros lassen sich prima als EUle Healen, da könnt ihr wenigstens noch ordentliche Dps fahren.

Asi? yes. Aber effektiv.


----------



## juri94 (25. September 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Also einmal aus meiner Sicht, Healer/Eule.
> 
> Ich verachte die unfähigkeit der Randoms mit denen Man Heros geht, ich gehe für gewöhnlich mit Lead rein und bin der letzte Asi, sobald es mit dem Gimpen losgeht, Tank bekommt am Anfang eine Info..
> 
> ...



also, eigentlich bin ich deiner Meinung. Ich spiele selbst nen Tank und aggro halten ist nicht sonderlich schwer. ABER wenn dann so "imba DDs" bei Gluth denken sie müssen full dps machen wenn man den noch nach hinten zieht und sich dann auch noch wundern warum man aggro hat.... Also als DK ist es bei sowas noch einfacher, man hat 2 Spotts und n paar range attacken, aber als warri stell ich mir sowas echt nervig vor


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

Arasouane schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> das sag ich auch sofort. wenn er dann noch immer nuked muss ich echt schmunzeln. sind seine reppkosten.
> 
> ...



jo bist melee. Wenn du in ner 5er unter den castern bist (egal welches equip duie haben) machst du etwas sehrsehr falsch.


----------



## Delhoven (25. September 2009)

Das ist mir bei Ony auch augefallen, ich bin mit Wurf und Charge rangegangen, dann Rückwärts zur wand durch den Mob gelaufen, Shockwave und Schildschlag und dann einfach Spott , dann biste da wo du hin willst und gut ists. Wenn man 5 sek vor den DD´s dran ist dann muss ein dd wirklich WEIT besser geared sein damit der da nochmal aggro bekommt.


----------



## Nasiria (25. September 2009)

Diese Hochmütigkeit immer... schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch noch hin und wieder einen jüngeren Tank geben kann, der sich entweder noch nicht auskennt, bzw schlechteres Equip hat, was auch bei einem guten Heiler dazu führen kann, dass er flott Probleme bekommt?
Nein jeder muss ja sofort der beste sein und natürlich spätestens mit 40 komplett episch, weil es sonst ja ein Nichtskönner ist, den man nichtmal mit dem Arsch anschaut oder?



Delhoven schrieb:


> Das ist mir bei Ony auch augefallen, ich bin mit Wurf und Charge rangegangen, dann Rückwärts zur wand durch den Mob gelaufen, Shockwave und Schildschlag und dann einfach Spott , dann biste da wo du hin willst und gut ists. Wenn man 5 sek vor den DD´s dran ist dann muss ein dd wirklich WEIT besser geared sein damit der da nochmal aggro bekommt.



Man muss auch erstmal fünf Sekunden Vorsprung schaffen, die meisten lassen einem einen nichtmal den und laufen sogar bei Ony sehr gerne vor dem Tank, weil der ja mit seinen Fernangriffen so Megaviel Aggro aufbauen kann, dass man mal so problemlos 10k Hinterhalt damit machen kann, ohne Aggro zu ziehen...


----------



## Delhoven (25. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Diese Hochmütigkeit immer... schonmal dran gedacht, dass es auch noch hin und wieder einen jüngeren Tank geben kann, der sich entweder noch nicht auskennt, bzw schlechteres Equip hat, was auch bei einem guten Heiler dazu führen kann, dass er flott Probleme bekommt?
> Nein jeder muss ja sofort der beste sein und natürlich spätestens mit 40 komplett episch, weil es sonst ja ein Nichtskönner ist, den man nichtmal mit dem Arsch anschaut oder?




Freunde, das Game ist einfach schon sehr alt, ich erwarte einfach das die Leute sich auskennen. Sonst sollen die untereinander Gimpen.

Es gibt in meinen Randomrais IMMER einen Probetry wenns auf Uldu oder AK Koralon oder Ony geht, jeder hat seine Chance. danach wird sortiert, wer sich beweisen kann der bleibt dabei so einfach.

Ich finde nicht das man sich wenn man Gear und Erfahrung hat das Spiel durch Neulinge oder Flachpfeifen versauen lassen muss. Ich hab damals vor 3 jahren auch nicht erwartet nach nem Monat auf 60 in die High End Inis mitgenommen zu werden diese Unart kommt dank Casual Wotlk.


----------



## Delhoven (25. September 2009)

Nasiria schrieb:


> Man muss auch erstmal fünf Sekunden Vorsprung schaffen, die meisten lassen einem einen nichtmal den und laufen sogar bei Ony sehr gerne vor dem Tank, weil der ja mit seinen Fernangriffen so Megaviel Aggro aufbauen kann, dass man mal so problemlos 10k Hinterhalt damit machen kann, ohne Aggro zu ziehen...




Spott klärt. Solche DD´s machen halt nur einen Try, man muss auf jeden Fall Dominant als Healer oder Tank sein, und den DD´s unmissverständlich klar machen das die nicht Spitze oder wichtig sondern total austauschbar sind. 

Nach dem Kill dennoch loben, das stärkt die Spieler.


----------



## Padawurminator (25. September 2009)

Ich tank auch des öfteren mal Heroes oder leichte Raids, also v.a Naxx als Bär. Wenn die Leute drauf haun nachdem man wenigstens einmal was machen durfte, ist das ok. Wenn sie aber schon vor mir treffen und dann umkippen, ist das das Problem der DD`s. Man kann net jedem Trashmob hinterherrennen, insbesondere wenn es ne Bomb-Gruupe ist und jemand meint dann fokussen zu müssen. WEnn DD`s Aggro bekommen, ist das fast immer ihre SChuld. Merk ich als DD, Eule. auch.


----------



## Dryadris (25. September 2009)

Also wenn ich mir so durchlese was so alles von einem Tank erwartet wird, dann brauch man sich nicht mehr wundern, warum auf den meisten Realms Tankmangel herrscht. Da vergeht dem Tanknachwuchs ja jegliche Lust wenn er es mit solchen DDs zu tun hat und fortgeschrittenen Tanks vergeht bei solchen DPSgeilen DDs ja auch gleich wieder die Lust weil das ja mehr Stress als Spielspaß.
Muss es denn sein dass ein Tank, der einfach nur durch eine Instanz durch will, Blut und Wasser schwitzt nur weil die DDs meinen schalten und walten zu können wie es ihnen gerade in den Kram passt?
Ist es denn für einen DD so schwer mal nen Gang runter zu schalten und erstmal zu schauen wie der Tank an die Sache rangeht, als immer vom optimalen Fall auszugehen? Man nehme 10 Tanks und ich wette, jeder der Tanks hat eine andere Spielweise. Dann spielen die einen Tanks mit der Maus, andere mit der Tastatur usw usw...
Ein bisschen antanken lassen hat noch niemanden geschadet und die paar Sekunden wird man ja wohl noch Zeit haben oder gibts besseren Loot wenn man da in einer bestimmten Zeit durch ist? 

Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und jeder hat seine Chance verdient. Safty First anstatt Frust. Ein DD der nicht fähig ist sich an einen Tank anzupassen der sollte sich besser nicht in der Gruppensuche anmelden und sich schon gar nicht auf Membersuche melden.


----------



## Lestara (25. September 2009)

Tank tod = Heiler Schuld
Heiler tod = Tank Schuld
Wer anderes tod = Selbst Schuld

Einfache Regel. Hatte ich in unseren Gildenraids auch, Hatten vorher immer nen Tank pala dabei, der dank seinem Frisbee + Schurkenhandel immer sofort die Aggro hatte und auch nemmer losgeworden ist. Dann ist die Spielerin unserer Schurkin verstorben (Ruhe in Frieden), und unsere Tank Paladina hat unsere Gilde verlassen, also stand ich als Druide alleine da. Irgendwann haben unsere DD's dann von selbst gemerkt, daß ein Feenfeur Pull nicht genug Aggro erzeugt um eine Richturteil->Kreuzfahrerstoß->Göttlicher Sturm Combo gegenzuhalten. Nun warten die DD's immer ganz normal, bis der Mob vor mir steht und mein erstes Zerfleischen drauf gelandet ist. Danach verlier ich die Aggro auch nichtmehr, auch wnen mancher DD doch gut aufholen kann. (Grüße an unseren kranken Hunter, der es IMMER schafft knapp unter mir zu gurken, und ich fahr meine 6-7k TPS, was eigendlich gegen ALLES ausreichen müßte)


----------



## juri94 (25. September 2009)

Lestara schrieb:


> Heiler tod = Tank Schuld


Nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Heiler in einer Void Zone o.ä. verreckt, ist er selbst schuld. oder wenn er sich bei Grp Dmg net selber heilt bzw. vom Grp Heal net geheilt wird. Der Tank ist eigentlich nur schuld wenn der Heiler bzw. ein DD Aggro bekommt.


----------



## Würmchen (25. September 2009)

leute leute leute

wer agro zieht ist selbst schuld

wenn tank agro verliert, sind 2 schuld, tank weil nicht gehalten, DD weil nicht aufgepasst

bedenkt aber bitte das seit dem 3.2 fast alle imba 5k DD's, möchte gern35ktanks und 1kmp5heiler twinks sind, kaum ahnung von dem char haben

main chars brauchen doch fast nix mehr mit den marken, und twinks ausrüsten ist ja jetzt sooo einfach, brauch ihn nicht mal spielen können

also so long lass sie spielen und sterben und aufregen, logg auf mainchar um und lach weiter über die noobs


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. September 2009)

Lestara schrieb:


> Tank tod = Heiler Schuld
> Heiler tod = Tank Schuld
> Wer anderes tod = Selbst Schuld




An diese Regeln halten sich leider die wenigsten. Diese gelten auch bei mir und ich mach auch immer klar, wer Aggro hat soll sie behalten (ich gebe sogar Symbole für Targetfocus, aber auch das wird oft missachtet). Und wenn dann die DD losnuken und dann auf die Mobs klatschen, die ich nicht im Focus habe, dann wird geflamed, weil sie sterben.

Ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist einfach auf das Focus Target dmg zu machen. Das hat doch auch zu Classic- und BC-Zeiten super geklappt. Warum klappt es denn jetzt bei Wotlk nicht mehr?

Und auch die DD, die durch die Inis immer durchroxxorn wollen. Das Tempo bestimmt der Tank in Abhängigkeit vom Heiler. Wenn der Heiler oom ist, sollte man ihm erstmal Zeit zum Reggen geben. Heiler mit Top-Equip haben ein so gutes Manareg, dass trinken nicht mehr zwingend nötig ist. Aber frische 80er Heiler haben nun mal noch nicht ein so ausgeprägtes Manareg. Ein Großteil der DD sollten mal von ihrem Tunnelblick loskommen und mal das Brett vor'm Kopp wegnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Khard (25. September 2009)

DD´s sind DPS geil, also drauf hauen & PWNEN mach dir nix drauß, lass sie sterben.. irgwann lernen sie es, man muss ihnen nicht immer den arsch retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (25. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> ...



kann ich nur so stehen lassen. Vorallem bei den DDs muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Bluebarcode (25. September 2009)

also ich sag mal so, mein kumpel ist n tank, der ist noch netmal wirklich gut equipped, maximal nax25er niveau, und der hält die aggro von mir immer, und wenn er sie verliert holt er sich die zurück, und mein dmg ist jetzt mal net so schlecht. Das ist regelrecht ein wettrennen, ich versuch ihm die aggro zu klauen und er versucht sie krampfhaft zu halten. Wenn ich doch mal aggro ziehe werd ich mich aber nie ernsthaft aufregen darüber wenn ich verrecke, maximal dass ich ihn als arschloch und hurensohn beschimpfe, aber aus spass. Man darf net immer alles so eng sehen im leben, und shcon garnet in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodanold (25. September 2009)

Habe gestern abend zur Abwechslung mal wieder VF Hc getankt.
Bei der Gruppe die unten neben dem Wasserbassin spawnt bin ich hin... 
und bevor ich Weihe zünden konnte wurde ich erstmal für 3 Sekunden betäubt.
Jäger und Krieger haben das bemerkt.. nur der Mage nicht.
Blizzard..... Mage tot. Und zwar noch bevor ich wieder agieren konnte.

Die Herren DDs sollten halt auch nicht hinrlos rumlaufen.
Und nachdem dieser Mage eh schon 2-3 mal vor diesem Vorfall einen auf
die Nase bekam, hat er geleavt und mir noch geschrieben das ich doch erstmal
tanken lernen soll..^^
Da frag ich mich, was hilft ihm sein T8 oder T9, wenn er es einfach nicht kann.
Jäger und Krieger haben bei weitem nicht so viel DPS gefahren... wurden aber auch
nie angegriffen.

Man kann es drehen wie man will, es ist schon wahr, das DDs selber schuld sind, wenn sie
beim Geistheiler aufschlagen.
Da hilft es auch nichts einen Tank vorzuhalten, das er nichts kann. 
Evtl. macht man sich mit sowas nur lächerlich.

CU


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

Ich bin wohl einer der wenigen der nicht wie ein Irrer durch die hc-Inis rennt. Wer sich an meiner "langsamen" Gangart stört kann gerne die Gruppe verlassen. In der Regel finden alle Randoms das richtig angenehm - was, man kann reden während einer Hero? Huiuiui.

Bin Heiler... wenn die ganze Gruppe stirbt weil sie vorrennen und blind pullen haben sie Pech gehabt. Stress habe ich im Büro, sicher nicht in meiner Freizeit.

PS: Nein, nicht wegen Manareg - einfach weil ich kein Bock auf diese Instanzhast habe.


----------



## Miracolax (25. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also ganz erlich. wer muss den seid wotlk noch antanken? Zumindest in den heutigen heros sind die trash 2oder3-shots. und die 3k dmg die die machen heilt n richtiger heiler doch nebenbei weg. und wenn ein tank 3h braucht um nen mop zu pulln renn ich auch vor. seid dem addon is jede inni in 30min clear. da will keiner auf pull oder auf langsame antanks warten.



Willkommen in "World of BrainAFK", wo Crit, DMG und AoE Nuke und Anspruchslosigkeit alles ist, Zusammenspiel und Aggromanagment jedoch nur noch was für Noobs. Schön das es euch gefällt, noch schöner das ich mir das seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr geben muss!


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (25. September 2009)

Rodanold schrieb:


> Habe gestern abend zur Abwechslung mal wieder VF Hc getankt.
> Bei der Gruppe die unten neben dem Wasserbassin spawnt bin ich hin...
> und bevor ich Weihe zünden konnte wurde ich erstmal für 3 Sekunden betäubt.
> Jäger und Krieger haben das bemerkt.. nur der Mage nicht.
> ...




Wirklichein sehr schönes Beispiel, an dem man sieht, dass einige DD wirklich brain-afk sind. Das von dir beschriebene Problem hab ich auch schon mehrmals erlebt. Man ist als Tank gestunnt, die DD ziehen Aggro, weil man situationsbedingt nicht tanken kann und schon wieder wird man von den DD zerfleischt.

Für solche Situationen habe ich mir nun ein Makro geschrieben, welches als Schlachtzugswarnung auftaucht (damit es dann auch hoffentlich jeder in der Gruppe mitbekommt). "Tank wurde kampfunfähig gemacht (stun, sleep, sheep, etc.)". Und wer diese Schlachtzugswarnung nicht sieht und trotzdem weiter nuked, der wird dann gekickt, wenn er flamed.


----------



## ico33 (25. September 2009)

> bedenkt aber bitte das seit dem 3.2 fast alle imba 5k DD's, möchte gern35ktanks und 1kmp5heiler twinks sind, kaum ahnung von dem char haben


ich mit meinem tank habe tatsächlich so knapp über die 35k life ub... bin ich dann gleich ein möchtegern tank nur, weil ich mich diesem spiel nicht so verschreibe oder alles auf ausdauer sockel ??

ich weiß, dass ich aggro aufbauen und halten kann... klar is support wie schurkenhandel und irreführung nice... und life is nicht alles...  man muss mit seinem char auch umgehen können und nicht nur auf das ein oder andere reduzieren...

ich weiß, wie nervig es ist, wenn nen dd gruppen über gruppen pullt und das in voller absicht... dann meistens aber es genau die klassen sind, die einem nicht nen aggroschub verpassen können... und wenn null wut, dann keine bis wenig aggro... ergo dd down und pech gehabt... das ganze schaue ich mir auch gerne nen paar mal an... wenn dieser dd leaven will, macht man entweder zu viert weiter oder lädt nach... ich sag mir geduld ist eine tugend... auch wenn ich relativ schnell zu den trashgruppen gehe... aber wer nicht auf mich wartet ist selber schuld...

und als dd isset mir auch schon so ergangen, dass ich dann doch mal dem tank die aggro geklaut habe... war dann aber auch mein fehler, weil dann doch mal das omen aus dem auge verloren habe... wenn ich im dreck liege, weiß ich dann aber auch, dass ich da nicht unschuldig dran bin...


----------



## Sturmaxt80 (25. September 2009)

Ich denke mal man sollte beachten, dass es hier einfach 2 Gruppen von Spielern gibt, die aufeinander treffen. Diese 2 Gruppen sind aber nicht uneingeschränkt kompatibel zueinander.

Zum einen gibt es die Spieler mit Skill und gutem Equip aus dem Raid-Content. Wenn ich als Tank mit einer solchen Gruppe in einer Hero Ini unterwegs bin, und nicht zumindest zwischendurch mal 2-3 Gruppen auf einmal pulle kommt spätestens nach 10-15 min von den Heilern "Laaaaaangweilig.", "Pull mal was", "Mach hinne, ich schlaf hier gleich ein." oder ähnliches. Wenn die gesamte Gruppe sich auf diesem Equip-Niveau bewegt ist das auch locker machbar. 

Auch ein bißchen weniger DPS ist verkraftbar, ABER ein schwächerer Tank/Heiler ist bei dieser Konstellation und Vorgehensweise nicht besonders gut geeignet. Geh ich als Furor mache ich mir manchmal den Spaß, wenn ich weiß der Heiler ist gut, dass ich z.B. den Tank nicht antanken lasse sondern direkt mitstürme... Blutrausch, Todeswunsch, Tollkühnheit, Wirbelwind+Spalten, Aggro von 3/4 Mobs zu 90% garantiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Heiler hat was zu tun und der Tank muss auch mal schwitzen um die Aggro zurückzubekommen, erst recht wenns ein anderer Krieger ist, der dann bißchen Wutmangel hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich täte mich aber nie beschweren, wenn ich das in ner Gruppe mache wo ich den Heiler nicht kenne und ich dann bei sowas sterbe - auch der gute Heiler kann man nen schlechten Moment haben, was dann tödlich endet.

Aber es gibt auch die Leute die nicht so ein gutes Equip haben. Vielleicht haben sie auch ein bißchen weniger Skill... das macht diese Leute aber nicht fauler oder dümmer.

Im Endeffekt werden die allermeisten an sich selbst ähnliche Erwartungen bezüglich Leistung und Herausforderung in der Instanz/ im Raid haben. Während die Raid equippte Gruppe sich schon beim durchrauschen fast langweilt, mag mancher Tank oder Heiler aufgrund schlechten Equips etc. Blut und Wasser schwitzen mit ein paar mittelmäßig equippten DDs die keine Kontrolle über ihre Aggro haben.

Leider haben einige Spieler wenig Verständnis für ihre Mitmenschen oder nur den leisesten Hauch von sozialer Kompetenz. Wenn ein Tank aufgrund schlechten Equips oder spielerischer Fehler die Aggro nicht richtig hält, wird in 90% der Fälle von min. 1 Person gemault... "Scheiß Tank... L2P... Bist du zu doof Aggro zu halten?... Was bist du denn für ein Noob?" Wenn ihr Flamer alle so toll seit, warum erklärt ihr den Dummen nichtmal eben in 60 Sek und 2 Sätzen, wie es richtig geht? Für jemandem mit eurem uuuuunendlichen Skill sollte das doch ein Klacks sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ja, vergaß: das wäre unter eurem Niveau, euer Skill wurde euch ja auch in die Wiege gelegt. Entweder man kanns, oder man kanns nicht, ne? ^^

Die größte Fresse haben meistens genau die Fern-DDs, die selber nichts können außer ihrer 08/15-dps-Rota und angewurzelt in der Landschaft stehen, komme was wolle.

Ich sage: Leben und leben lassen. Zu jedem Topf gibt es einen passenden Deckel, und anstatt die anzumaulen oder verbiegen zu wollen, die einem nicht passen, sollte man lieber weiter nach den richtigen suchen.


----------



## Tsunami82 (25. September 2009)

Ich bin selbst Pala Heiler mit 2t Skillung Tank, sollte es mal vorkommen das ich wirklich Random gehe, will ich auch nicht das die DDs (aussnahme Hunter und Schurken wegen Schurkenhandel, bzw Irreführung) Mobs pullen, dann spotte ich einmal, das zweitemal können sie schauen wie sie zurecht kommen, ich habe als Tank das tempo vorzugeben, und lasse dabei nie die Mana der Heiler ausser Augen, *liegt daran das ich selbst Heiler bin*, dannach sage ich es einmal an das man mich bitte pullen lassen soll. Passiert das nicht stirbt der DD einfach, wenn man meint man muss draufrotzen was geht, ist es nicht meine Aufgabe, den DD´s die Aggro wegzuspotten. Zumal gibt es in der heutigen Zeit Omen und so. Sie können warten bis MEIN pull erfolgt ist, ansonsten sollen sie sich einen Tank suchen der das mitmacht. Auf unserem Server sind Tanks und Heiler im vergleich zu DD´s eher rar geseht, und wenn man mich dann anmacht oder beleidigt, gibts immer noch ne Ignor Liste, und zumal hab ich als Tank meistens lead, und wenn es mir gar zu bunt wird, wird einfach der DD aus der Grp entfernt. Ne Hero Ini, kann man auch locker mit 4 Leuten machen. 
Manchmal verstehe ich auch nicht wirklich wo das Problem liegt einfach mal 2-3 Sekunden zu warten. Aber ich schätze mal das es einfach an der DPS geilheit der DD´s liegt. 
Also liebe DD´s, lernt oder lebt einfach mit den Reppkosten bzw damit das ihr nicht lang lebt und euch euere 4-6 K Dps nichts bringen wenn ihr tod seit.

Tank Tod = Heiler schuld
Heiler Tod = Tank schuld
DD tod = selbst schuld


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Willkommen in "World of BrainAFK", wo Crit, DMG und AoE Nuke und Anspruchslosigkeit alles ist, Zusammenspiel und Aggromanagment jedoch nur noch was für Noobs. Schön das es euch gefällt, noch schöner das ich mir das seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr geben muss!



Jo wenn du 2jahre nichtmehr spielst brauchste hier auch keine comments abgeben. du hast dann doch keine ahnung vom aktuellen game. WENN man Zusammenspiel und aggromanagement in 5er innis noch brauchen würde, würde man es auch tun. ABER man braucht es ebend nichtmehr. Sch*eiß auf optimale gruppenzusammenstellung freundlichkeit gegenüber leuten die anscheinend nicht mitkomm (spielerisch und vom lauftempo) 2 / 4 tanks können sich selber in einer 5er am leben halten. also sch*iß drauf wenn der heiler nicht hinterher kommt. Alle tanks machen heute mehr schaden als die früheren dd's. Also wenn 1-2dds es nicht schaffen durch ne inni zu laufen ohne bei 80%mana zu trinken weil sie ja sooo oom sind, kick sie. wer braucht die?? Wenn tank und heiler zusamm spieln brauchste keine dds. Wenn heiler und dds zusamm spieln brauchste kein tank und vor allem, wenn dds und tank zusamm spiel brauchste kein heiler! Also wozu lange mit leuten diskutieren die es einfach nicht hinbekomm im laufen zu reggen oder vernünftig zu pulln? sobald 2leute das spiel begriffen haben is der tag gerettet da brauchste kein teamplay wo jeder auf jeden achtet blablabla. Es ist einfach so. Es ist nicht schön aber die weniger skillten leute haben danach geschrien, das das game so wird und onkel blizz hat es in die tat umgesetzt. Lowgamer wollten ein wow ohne teamplay. das ham sie bekomm. also freut euch drüber oder ebend nicht. Ich finds beschissen aber immerhin kann man so zu 2t (heiler dd) fast alle heros abfarmen für gold und splitter. Es hat alles seine vor und nachteile.


----------



## Potpotom (25. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Ich finds beschissen aber immerhin kann man so zu 2t (heiler dd) fast alle heros abfarmen für gold und splitter. Es hat alles seine vor und nachteile.


Wer macht denn zu zweit hero-Inis? Da cleart man Naxx, Mensch! Ohne Heiler versteht sich.


----------



## Miracolax (25. September 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> sobald 2leute das spiel begriffen haben is der tag gerettet da brauchste kein teamplay wo jeder auf jeden achtet blablabla.



Dann gehe ich mal davon aus du wenigstens einer von den 2 Leuten bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich sage es gerne nochmal, welcome in "World of BrainAFK"! Keine Ahnung wie weit Blizzard das Niveau und den Anspruch noch herunterschrauben kann, tiefer geht's denke ich kaum noch.

btw, wo ich meine Comments poste überlass mal mir, ok? Oder hast du das Forum gepachtet? Dachte ich mir.


----------



## Zadius (25. September 2009)

Ich bin Kriegertank und furor.

Ich habe eigentlich nicht das Problem die aggro nicht halten zu können(außer bei großen trashgrp oder meinem Lieblingsgildenhunter der das aggroklauen als sport betreibt). Außer bei huntern und ggf mskrieger. Die hunter sind allerdings gerade sehr stark im dmg und setzten ihren dmg 1:1 in aggro um. Alle anderen Klassen tun das nicht (außer der mskrieger) soweit ich weis. Und wenn ich so dds dabei habe mache ich mir keinen stress. Ich tanke. ziehen sie durch solche aktionen aggro lass ich sie aggro ziehen. Erst wenn ich den restlichen trash unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann hol ich mir die zurück. Sterben werden se dadurch nicht aber merken das sie was falsch machen vielleicht und wenn doch sind se selber schuld und meistens merken sie dann was los ist.

Ich als dd bin idR n rücksichtsvoller dd. Ich warte und lasse bosse antanken, warte auch so meine 5sec bis ich ww und spalten spamme. Aber vielleicht liegt das daran das ich selber auch tank spiele und weis wie das ist bzw öfters mitbekomme von anderen dds was passieren kann. Wobei ich als furor auch pro dmg 0,8aggro erzeuge in etwa und schnell unterm tank bin.


----------



## Barbossa94 (25. September 2009)

Tsunami82 schrieb:


> DD tod = selbst schuld



Oder DD Tos= Tank schuld

Wenn er kein Aggro halten kann


----------



## MoonFrost (25. September 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wer macht denn zu zweit hero-Inis? Da cleart man Naxx, Mensch! Ohne Heiler versteht sich.


Auch auf naxx 10ner 25ger hat man id nach 4h (also auf beide zusamm) da is hero innis abfarmen besser. Waffen komm zum händler rest+epics werden gedisst und verkauft.
Und btw wozu naxx wenns BC worldbosse und Kara gibt? BC worldbosse machste zu 3t kara solo oder als stoffi zu 2t. das sind alles zusamm knapp über 500g in 2h. Bloß diesen komischen drachen in kara musste langsam runter nuken. bei uns is der jetzt 2mal aufm dach gestorben und keiner konnte looten^^



Miracolax schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie weit Blizzard das Niveau und den Anspruch noch herunterschrauben kann, tiefer geht's denke ich kaum noch.



Von dem anspruch auf teamplay kann es in heros nicht sinken. Das könn sie nurnoch in 25ger und 10nern kaputt machen.


----------



## dwarf303 (8. Oktober 2009)

bin pala tank habs au total oft das die leute nich wirklich auf iwas achten drauflos fertig 
mitlerweile lass ich die leute auch sterben wennse nichma sehen das ich aufn totenkopf bin 
hamse halt pech gehabt


----------



## hey dude (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich war früher auch einer dieser DDs. Aber seitdem ich selbler einen Tank spiele, hat das auch meine Spielweise als Schadensausteiler verändert. Deshalb kann ich nur jedem WoW-Spieler ans Herzen legen:

Spielt selber mal Tank!

Am Besten wäre es natürlich, wenn man noch Erfahrung als Heiler hat, aber man muss ja nicht alles probiert haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Dude


----------



## Knochenkotzer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele einen Krieger Tank sowie einen Schurken. 

Aus Sicht des Tanks!
Ich habe keine Probleme die Aggro zu halten. Teilweise ist es mir schon zu einfach. Die DamageDealer dürfen bei mir Schaden machen sobald ich am Mob bin. Klappt super!
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das ich schon früh gute Lehrer in Sachen Aggroaufbau hatte. Die Mages sagten immer... "Wenn es knistert hast du 6 Sekunden Zeit zum antanken". Das war noch damals zu BC Zeiten. 

Aus Sicht des Schurken!
Ich bin es gewohnt das die Tanks meilenweit in der Aggro vorne liegen. Deshalb mach ich meist auch sofort Schaden auf die Mobs! Dank Schurkenhandel eigentlich kein Problem. Ich denk mir das viele der anderen DamageDealer sehen das einer schon Schaden macht und fangen deshalb Zeitgleich an Schaden zu machen. Das kann bei einigen Tanks natürlich zu Aggroproblemen führen. 


Ich finde jedoch das man während einer Instanz in einer Gruppe spielt. Man sollte solange zumindest an einem Strang ziehen. Ist der Tank nicht sonderlich fix im Aggroaufbau dann wartet man eben 5 Sekunden mit dem Schaden. Schafft es der Heiler nicht mit dem Heilen setzt man halt CC ein! Zugegeben... letzteres hab ich bisher nur 1x erlebt. *grin*


----------



## Rolandos (8. Oktober 2009)

Letztens  in Gundark  Heiler -> grün, blau, ein lia, Tank -> grün, blau, 2 lila, 3 dd komplett lila und was ist passiert, nichts, keine Wipe. Das dauerte zwar eine gute Stunde, aber es funktionierte. So als DDler habe ich etwa 3k ohne Buffs, bei der Inze bremste ich  auf 1,5K . Außer im Notfall Heiler OOM, Tank kurz vorm abnippeln , noch mal schnell alles raus gehauen, Mob,Boss erledigt.

Keiner hat sich über das Tempo beschwert, keiner über den Tank, keiner über DPS, es klappte einfach.  Es geht also.
Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, das die DPSmeter verbannt werden sollten, Boss liegt, oder nicht. Egal, wie irgendwelche Raidleiternoobs, Recount oder ähnliches als "Heiliges Programm" ansehen.

Raidleiter -> Recount gleich Noob.
Wie gesagt, entweder der Mob/Boss liegt oder nicht.  Wipe, bei > 25 Prozent HP der Gegner, die Mannschaft ist mist und muss noch üben. 
Bei < 5 %   Mannschaft ist  OK hat der Zufallsgenerator schlecht gewürfelt.  5 bis 25 % Mannschaft ist soweit OK, waren vielleicht unaufmerksam, abgelenkt, hatten Lags oder es war einfach nur Pech.  
Wenn der Wipe bei Werten > 25% zuschlägt kann man das eh nicht mit dem Auswechseln eines Spielers beseitigen, da sind dann schon mehrere schuld.

Anhaltspunkt währe da noch, wenn jemand ständig mit dem Boden kuschelt.


----------



## Auntschi (8. Oktober 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenaldo (8. Oktober 2009)

ooch naja...
ick seh dis alles halb so eng...
ick mach mit meinem tank eh nur noch die daily hero und die am besten so schnell wie möglich...
an nem guten tag ham die dd's probleme mir zu folgen...>.<
und gerade wenn man sone suizidalen dd's in der gruppe hat sehe ich es als herausforderung an denen die aggro zu nehmen...
nebenher, hab nen warri-tank wie man viellleicht meiner sig entnehmen kann...^^
aba naja, wenn aba z.b. nen offkrieger ne halbe sekunde nach mir in die mobgruppe stürmt und sofort klingenwirbel macht, dann kann man als tank einfach nix mehr tun...
nur was erwartet ihr wenn es schon so einfach is durch heros zu rennen...?
die meisten nehmen das doch gar nicht mehr ernst...>.<
so im normalem tempo durch die heros zu gehen fordert mich nicht...
also sehe ich es eher als willkommene abwechslung und kleine zusatzaufgabe wenn nen dd sofort voll loslegt..^^
dann kommt für mich und dem heiler wenigstens keine langeweile auf....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem sinne...machts jut und denkt drüber nach...^^


----------



## kapunti (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja nun hab ich mir so ziehmlich alles durchgelesen also auch mal ne Antwort :

Zunächst hab ich mit nem Hunter angefangen und den auf Equip 25er NAxx stehen gelassen danach nen Pala als Tank hochgelevelt, wenn richtig gute DDler dabei sind und die direkt losbolzen was das Zeug hält kann kein Tank die Aggro halten !!!

Alle die hier was anderes schreiben denen sei gesagt : mein hunter zieht einem T9 equippten Tank egal von welcher gilde die Aggro an einem Boss wie Flickwerk weg wenn ich das will und die guten Hexer ebenso !!!

Hirn einschalten ist eben auch bei autoshot brain afk Klassen gefragt um den tank zu entlasten selbst wenn bei ner guten Grp die Heiler meist alles wegheilen und keiner sterben muss.

Und wenn ich hier lese da Hexer Tanks gewohnt sind bei denen sie voll dmg von der 1.Sekunde an machen können dann srya aber ihr habt anscheinend entweder zu schlechtes equip oder beherrscht eure klasse nicht da euer dmg wohl nix taugt !


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (8. Oktober 2009)

Grundsätzlich habe ich mit meinem Tank auch keine Aggro-Probleme, sobald ich einmal an den Mobs klebe. Das einzige, was manchmal Probleme bereiten kann sind Hunter. Ich habe nichts gegen die Klasse, aber Hunter sind nun mal absolut perverse Aggro-Maschinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Was mir als Tank übelst gegen den Strich geht sind Leute die meinen müssen vor mir zu pullen oder DMG-Focus einfach nicht raffen. Wenn dann z.B. in Azjol vor dem ersten Boss die Scharmützler nicht schnell genug gelegt werden, wechselt das Vieh die Aufmerksamkeit auf nen anderen Spieler - da Randomaggro - und ich werde trotzdem angepisst. Es ist einfach die Ignoranz, die einen so aufregt.

Aber es gibt in Random-Gruppen auch noch Leute, die einen für die Tank-Arbeit loben. Da ich noch ein olschool Tanker bin, der bei speziellen Mobgruppen dann doch mal auf Schlachzugssymbole zurückgreift und auch hilfreiche Makros für die Gruppe hat. Da kommen dann auch mal Kommentare wie "solche Tanks sieht man leider nicht mehr allzu oft". Das sind dann Erlebnisse, die das Spielen mit Randoms wieder spielenswert macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Abschließend hoffe ich nur, dass Blizzard mit Cataclysm die Spielmechanik der DMG-Dealer wieder dahingehend verändert, dass DPS nicht mehr das nonplusultra ist.


----------



## Genomchen (8. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch Tank und habe auch oft das Problem, welches du beschreibst. Nur habe ich den Vorteil, das die wichtigsten Klassen, nämlich Heiler (mein jüngerer Bruder) und Tank (ich), in einer Familie sind. Somit findet sich derjenige, der Mist baut, ziemlich zielsicher beim Geistheiler wieder.
Und das rate ich dir auch. Wenn du Random gehst sprich dich von vornherein mit dem Heiler ab. Sag ihm ganz einfach, dass wenn er merken sollte (und das merkt man schnell), dass die DDler das Tempo vorgeben wollen oder nur Müll bauen und dich in Pull- und Aggrostress bringen, dann soll der Heiler ganz einfach nurnoch auf dir bleiben und fertig. Die anderen werden dann spätestens nach dem 2ten Tod und den entsprechend anfallenden Repkosten evtl ihre Art und Weise überdenken.
Ich versteh ohnehin das Problem nicht ganz. In gewisser Weise nimmt man als Tank auch irgendwo eine Führungsposition im Raid/in der Ini ein. Da darfst du dich ned unterkriegen lassen und musst die Oberhand behalten. Im krassen Fall verlässt du einfach die grp. Du gehst nämlich nicht mit denen in ne Ini, sondern die mit dir. Du kriegst ja auf die Fresse für die anderen.
Natürlich musst du auch das gewisse Tempo einhalten, wenn aber ein HighendEquipter DDler meint drauflosbolzen zu können, weil er es ja gewohnt ist, dass der Tank seines Raides das ja auch packt, dann sprechen wir bei diesem DDler von einem Intelligenzallergiker. Denn darauf zu schliessen, dass jeder Tank gleichzustellen ist mit dem MT einer eigenen Gilde, der evtl jedes noch so erdenkliche Item in Atsch geschoben kriegt, ist einfach nur dumm und bedarf keiner Erklärung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Oktober 2009)

Gestern aufm PTR mit 10 vorgefertigten Chars, die allesamt absolut endgame equipt waren Ony 10er gemacht, dachte mir: Naja wird eh keine wipes geben, wenn man sich alle chars anschaut. Denkste. Ich als jahrelanger Tankwarri, durfte trotz besseren Stats und Verzauberungen + 2000 HP mehr als der andere Tank nur als OT mit. Das Ende vom Lied war dann, dass der Tank nicht die Aggro halten konnte und beim 3. Try dann Ony gepullt hat und dann aber statt vor, einfach wieder zum Ausgang gerannt ist.

Obwohl ich dann blitzschnell abgespottet hab, war das ganze nicht mehr zu kontrollieren -> Wipe. Da shiet man mal, dass das equip nicht viel bringt, wenn man nicht spielen kann. Das schlimme daran war ja, dass der Tank vorgegeben hat, schon seit 3 Jahren MT zu sein, was im Nachhinein betrachtet völliger Blödsinn war.


----------



## MadMat (8. Oktober 2009)

moin

zu geil, die DDs hier die immer sagen :"bins gewohnt von meinen tanks..bla".

Klar seid ihr das, mein DD ist es im Raid auch gewohnt. Aber schon mal überlegt, dass nicht jeder Tank morgens aufwacht und
feststellt, dass er raidtauglich ist und brav Equip farmen geht?

Wenn man schon so fair ist und vorher darum bittet, dass man antanken lässt, dann nehmt die Bitte an. Spart Repkosten und
schont die Nerven aller.

Einigen Hc-Trash kann man auch als Stoffi Tanken, aber eben nicht alles. Aber ich machs mit meinem Tank manchmal auch so:
Wer Aggro hat darf sie behalten, ich hab vorgewarnt.

Grüße und Hirn an beim Nuke


----------



## macstevee (8. Oktober 2009)

kapunti schrieb:


> Naja nun hab ich mir so ziehmlich alles durchgelesen also auch mal ne Antwort :
> 
> Alle die hier was anderes schreiben denen sei gesagt : mein hunter zieht einem T9 equippten Tank egal von welcher gilde die Aggro an einem Boss wie Flickwerk weg wenn ich das will und die guten Hexer ebenso !!!



Zeig mir mal den DD der nem Pala beim "untoten Flickwerk" die Aggro streitig machen will. ^^
Glaubst du doch wohl selber nicht. Das hat noch nichtmal unser 9k dps Jäger o. Mage o. Hexer geschafft.
Es sei denn es is ein zweiter Palatank mit dabei.

Oder du hast noch keinen guten Tank gesehen^^

Ansonsten zum TE
" DD´s immer dem Tank anpassen"
bei mir kommen die DD´s schon garnicht mehr hinterher so fix gehts durch Hero Inis.
P.s und die Heiler haben am Ende der Ini genauso viel Mana wie am Anfang.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saladarxyz (8. Oktober 2009)

also wenn ich grad mal tanke und mir wer die aggro klaut sei es in raids oder 5er inis muss ich nur lachen lass ihn tanken bis der dd dan tot ist und übernehme dan wieder^^

die dds müssen es auf die harte tour lernen keine aggro zu ziehen immerhin gibt es omen oder dieses ding von blizz mit der %anzeige


----------



## kempman (8. Oktober 2009)

Tank´s haben es schwer!, Wieso lasst ihr uns nicht antanken...?


---> http://www.idiotenapostroph.de.vu/


----------



## bluefireone (8. Oktober 2009)

sorry aber wo ist euer Prob. beim Tanken...

Ich spiel auch nen Tank und hab bis jetzt keine prob.. 


zusammenziehen und gut ist...
das ziel wo gefocust wird im dauerspott und die anderen antanken...
oder wenn sich jeder ein ziel schnappt werden halt alle nach und nach angetankt...

Ihr hättet mal zu release oder anfangs hyjal spielen müssen.. 
da war es noch eine Kunst als Deff Tank alle mobs bei sich zu halten... 
aber mittlerweile .....

Ironie an!!!!!!!!!!

ohhh mobs....
donnerknall, shockwave.... und alle sind bei mir..

oder wenn sie unterschiedlich kommen...
donnerknall die einen.. die anderen anstürmen und shockwave rein und gut ist...
wenn einer agroo hat einschreiten usw....
aber wenn man seinen Tank spielen kann hast auch die mobs bei dir...


Ironie aus!!!!!!!!!!!

aber prob.. die agroo zu halten gibt es schon lange nicht mehr...

und die dd´s die hier schreiben sie bekommen die agroo von jedem tank....
sorry aber wenn ihr nen gescheiten tank habt der nicht wie die meisten im moment gelangweilt ist bekommt ihr nie und nimmer die agroo....
außer ihr seit PDOK equipt und der tank hat gerade mal nax 10ner equip.......


----------



## Flasche (8. Oktober 2009)

bluefireone schrieb:


> sorry aber wo ist euer Prob. beim Tanken...
> 
> Ich spiel auch nen Tank und hab bis jetzt keine prob..
> 
> ...




Witzig, dass so manch ein selbsternannter Toptank keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse, bzw der Spielmechanik hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lies Dir doch nochmal die Mechanik von Spott durch. Ich glaub, Du hast da was nicht verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phaatom (8. Oktober 2009)

man alter du bist tank pala du machst soviel instant aggro das dir keiner deine aggro klauen kann ich spiele selbst einen daher kann ich das behaupten


----------



## bluefireone (8. Oktober 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> Witzig, dass so manch ein selbsternannter Toptank keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse, bzw der Spielmechanik hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja warum das ???

wachsamkeit drauf und du hast dauerspott so gut wie immer...
makro´s ftw...

und was heißt hier selbsternanter TOPTANK...

sorry aber ich schreib nur was im moment fackt ist...
wer im moment als tank die Agroo nicht halten kann oder nicht mal weis was sein char alles kann sollte es lassen hard ausgedrückt...

zudem @flasche.. ein Defftank hat noch mehr möglichkeiten zu spotten..... ( spötischer schlag usw.. )

Es muß nicht heißen nur wenn man mal kurz keine agroo hat das man ein schlechter Tank ist... 
doch fakt ist das es seit denn letzten paar patches eifach viel zu einfach geworden ist zu tanken und das können viele sagen...





noch ne frage????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flasche (8. Oktober 2009)

bluefireone schrieb:


> naja warum das ???
> 
> wachsamkeit drauf und du hast dauerspott so gut wie immer...
> makro´s ftw...
> ...



OK, dann gleich mal zwei Fragen.

Angenommen, Du tankst einen Mob und hast die Aggro, Du liegst also in der Aggrotable des Mobs auf Platz 1.
Welchen Effekt hat dann ein Spott?
Welchen Effekt haben die vielen Spotts in deinem Dauerspott?

Falls Du die Fragen nicht beantworten kannst, lies Dir die Mechanik von Spott nochmal durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner Hinweis:
Beide Antworten lauten: Gar keinen.

Spar Dir also den Dauerspott und tu das, was Du tun sollst, um Aggro aufzubauen. Ist deutlich sinnvoller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wachsamkeit setzt den Spotttimer nur zurück, wenn der Kollege mit Wachsamkeit einen Schlag abbekommt. Das sollte er aber in einer 5er Ini eh nicht.

Dauerspott würde bestenfalls Sinn machen, wenn Du in permanenter Angst lebst, die Aggro zu verlieren und zusätzlich weißt, dass Deine Reaktionszeit unterirdisch ist. Dann könntest Du Glück haben, zufällig genau dann zu spotten, wenn Du gerade mal wieder die Aggro verloren hast.

Aber wenn das die Überlegung dahinter ist, sollte man sich vielleicht doch nochmal mit dem Tanken an sich beschäftigen, bevor man die nächste Ini tankt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man ein Makro schreibt für einen Spruch, den man alle 30 Minuten setzen muss. Oder aber nachdem man selbst und/oder der Kollege mit Wachsamkeit gestorben ist. Aber ich muss ja nicht alles verstehen.


----------



## Sulli (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mal auch meinen Senf dazu beitragen^^...:
Ich schau mir als DD keinen in der Gruppe an wie Equit er ist auch nicht den Tank , ist mir auch vollk. egal .. denn ich fange mit den casten erst an wenn ich nach dem Kampfbeginn am Anfang der Ini  nen schluck Kaffee zu mir genommen habe  . Dann hat der Tank ( Mag er auch noch nicht so doll Ausgestattet sein ) auf  jeden Fall die Aggro. Ausserdem habe ich Omen immer im Blick .
Nach einigen Minuten seh ich ja ob ich weiter langsam Dam machen muss oder voll durchholzen kann . Denn es liegt nicht allein am Tank wenn nen Mob ausbricht sondern am Verstand des DD`lers. Man sollte immer daran Denken das nicht alle Tanks High Equit Ausgestattet sind . Mir kommt es eh mehr dadrauf an sauber durch die Ini zu kommen als dauernd zu wipen nur weil ich meine Schwanzlängen Dam fahren muss der nicht angebracht ist.


----------



## Rellikss (8. Oktober 2009)

Meld mich auch mal zu Wort. Ich kann diese Situation aus 3 Perspektiven betrachten. Einmal als Tank, einmal als DD und einmal als Heiler - Und nein ich spiele keinen Pala (Mag diese Klasse überhaupt nicht)...

Als Tank ist es momentan eigentlich schon relativ simpel sich ganzen Mobgruppen an den aller Wertesten zu binden. Aber es ist trotz alle dem immernoch ein Stück weit Arbeit. Auch kannst du einen Krieger nicht mit einem Pala-Tank vergleichen. Der Pala haut sein Schild in die Gruppe, spottet den ersten an und setzt seine Weihe. Auch hat der Pala eine ziemlich hohe Initialaggro (normales Tankequip vorrausgesetzt).
Beim Krieger hingegen sieht es einbisschen anders aus. Dieser stürmt in die Gruppe, haut seinen Donnerknall raus, danach gleich die Schockwelle und Spottet den ersten. Klingt identisch wie beim Pala, jedoch mit der Hälfte an Initialaggro. Wenn alle DD´s auf einen Mob gehen - FOKUSEN, dieses Wort kennen viele gar nicht - alles wunderbar, aber wenn 3 DD´s auf verschiedene Mobs gehen und sich zusätzlich noch beschweren, dass Sie Aggro bekommen - Sorry aber deiner Aggro dein Tot, mir egal.
Ich kann mein Tank gut spielen und hab auch den Content nun fast komplett durch, mit Tank als auch Heiler. Es gibt solche und solche DD´s. Und an die Tanks die das Tanken sooooo unheimlich einfach finden, wenn Ihr Pala´s seit, mir egal da ich auch die Mechanik des Pala´s kenne - mehr Aggro in selber Zeit. Seit Ihr Krieger, habt ihr noch nie mit ordentlichen DD´s zusammen gespielt, sonst wüsstet Ihr, dass euch ein ordentlicher Hexer immer die Aggro nehmen kann, egal was Ihr für Equip habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (8. Oktober 2009)

Dauerspott, dass ich nur lache! Bei einem Mob bei dem man schon die Aggro hat bringt das genau 0,0000000, nix.


----------



## Rellikss (8. Oktober 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dauerspott, dass ich nur lache! Bei einem Mob bei dem man schon die Aggro hat bringt das genau 0,0000000, nix.


Naja da sind die, welche zwischen durch dann mal keine WUT mehr haben, weil Sie ihr finger auf alle Tasten draufwerfen, ohne vorher mal zuüberlegen ob das überhauot was bringt. Auch bezweifel ich, dass dieser Jemand sicherlich noch nicht den eigentlich Sinn des Spotts erstanden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (8. Oktober 2009)

Meine Lieblings-DDs sind ja mittlerweile die Todesritter. Ich weiß nicht... ist das klassenbedingt oder habe ich nur so Pech, dass ich bei dieser Spezies zu 70% auf Trottel treffe?

Folgende Situation:
Ich (Tankpala) pulle eine Mobgruppe und laufe auf die zu, als ich plötzlich sehe, wie der Mob über mich hinwegfliegt, da der besagte Todesritter den Todesgriff verwendet...
Ich meine... was denkt man sich dabei? 
"Ich hab kein Bock zu laufen und hole den Gegner deswegen zu mir, auch wenn ich somit den Mob vom Tank abspotte."?
Ich verstehs nicht, ehrlich.
Wobei... nach dem zweiten Mal hat sich dieser entschuldigt und gemeint er hätte es aus Versehen gemacht, weil er Todesgriff auf der 1 hat.
Und das war nicht das EINZIGE Mal. Oo
Gestern, das gleiche Szenario, anderer Todesritter. Nicht mal eine Entschuldigung oder irgendeine Erklärung.

Zugegebermaße isses sonst in meinem Level-Bereich (72 :>) ziemlich einfach die Aggro von quest-equipten DDs zu halten.
Naja, es sei denn irgendein Todesritter kommt auf die tolle Idee mir die Gegner wegzuspotten. ._.


----------



## bluefireone (8. Oktober 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> OK, dann gleich mal zwei Fragen.
> 
> Angenommen, Du tankst einen Mob und hast die Aggro, Du liegst also in der Aggrotable des Mobs auf Platz 1.
> Welchen Effekt hat dann ein Spott?
> ...




Frage 1:
Es war von der Rede von vielen Mob´s und nicht nur einen .....
wenn ich ein mob hab dann ist klar das spott keinen sind macht... les mal was ich geschrieben hab.......
Und was das makro angeht...
wenn ich spott nicht ready hab und ein dd´ler sollte doch mal agroo ziehen wegen stun oder weil er doch so imba dmg macht dann kommt das makro mit wachsamkeit und siehe da der mob oder boss ist wieder hier .....

aber wie so viele ziehst du dir einen satz raus...
nimmst denn als vorlage...
gehst auf ne skillung ein und hast keine ahnung was alles mit wem zusammenhängt bzw.. verdrehst die tatsache das aoe tanken und einzelmobtanken ein großer unterscheid ist...

aber gut ich hab zu anfangs geschrieben wie ich die sache handhab... ( was das tanken von mehreren mob´s angeht )
wenn du es besser kannst dann erklär wie ????
ansonsten schreib was wo auch sinn macht und geh nicht auf einzelne skills ein....

Die frage bzw das thema ist warum haben es tank´s so schwer...
und viele sind nunmal der Meinung das die tank es eigentlich nicht schwer haben....
ich hab geschrieben wie ich mehrere mob´s tanke und das ich mit nem makro und auch denn einzelnen fähigkeiten eines defftank´s keine prob. hab mehrere mobs zu tanken...


----------



## Flasche (8. Oktober 2009)

bluefireone schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Es war von der Rede von vielen Mob´s und nicht nur einen .....
> wenn ich ein mob hab dann ist klar das spott keinen sind macht... les mal was ich geschrieben hab.......
> Und was das makro angeht...
> ...



Ob Du einen oder mehrere Mobs tankst, ändert nichts an der Spottmechanik. Dauerspott ist in beiden Fällen völlig sinnlos.
Das Beispiel mit dem einen Mob war nur, um es Dir deutlicher zu machen.

Das mit dem Makro verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Wenn mal ein Mob ausbricht, muss ich nicht erst Wachsamkeit verteilen, bevor ich ihn spotte.
Obwohl, da Du ja Dauerspott machst, hat Dein Spott wahrscheinlich gerade Cooldown, wenn er wirklich mal gebraucht wird. Da könnte es fast schon wieder "Sinn" machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt: Verzichte auf den Dauerspott und Du kannst Dir das Makro sparen. 

Zum Rest: Der Dauerspott lässt mich vermuten, dass ich mich ausgiebiger mit meinem Def-Krieger auseinandergesetzt habe, als Du Dich mit Deinem.
Ist aber auch nur ne Vermutung.
Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mit ihm seit Release tanke und es damals noch nicht so einfach war, wie es heute ist.
Damals musste man sich noch mit all seinen Möglichkeiten ausgiebig auseinandersetzen, um eine Chance zu haben (zumindest, soabld man mit dem Raiden anfing). Heute reicht ja offensichtlich schon Halbwissen.

Übrigens: Du hast in Deinem Edit weiter oben die vielen (2) anderen Möglichkeiten des Spotts angesprochen, z.B. spöttischer Schlag.
Ohne die entsprechende Glyphe hat der eine ganz andere Mechanik als Spott, und ist situativ auch anders einzusetzen.

Zumindest kann man ihn sinnvoll in anderen Situationen einsetzen. Und der lange CD würde ihn während des Trashtankens nicht unbedingt zu meiner ersten Wahl  machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JacobyVII (8. Oktober 2009)

najo es is so, dass die meisten DDs keine ahnung haben wie es ist zu tanken und alle denken, das sei eh so leicht...die meisten wollen aber auch nicht auf ihren dmg meters schei*en und MÜSSEN desswegen von anfang an weg alles drauf ballern....eine kleine gruppe der DDs wartet immer oder nachdem man sie darum gebeten hat


----------



## bluefireone (8. Oktober 2009)

Flasche schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mit ihm seit Release tanke und es damals noch nicht so einfach war, wie es heute ist.



Ich Spiele auch seit Release Deff Tank ....
und ich finde es der Hammer wie du dich auf ein Wort was man schreibt ( Dauerspott ) alles beziehst...

Sorry...
Beispiel wie ich das meine ( Dauerspott ) vieleicht verstehst es dann...:

du hast sagen wir mal 4 Trashmob´s ...

also es kommen zwei von Links und zwei von rechts...
beginn:
die ersten zwei Donnerknall dann target wechsel zu einen der anderen anstürmen und shockwave rein...
so da du aber natürlich wie es nunmal nicht anders ist in ner 5ner ini drei dd´ler hast die sich jeder ein ziehl nehmen
wirst du schnell die agroo verlieren....
also Spottest du das eine ziehl....
setzt ein makro via wachsamkeit auf deinen mitstreiter der agroo von dem anderen hat und somit kannst das zweite spotten ( je nachdem vorher verwüsten auf die mobs die neben dir stehen ( mit glyphe ) ....
da der dritte dd´ler wiederum ein ziel was bei dir hat Focus... kommt spötischer schlag zu gange und du hast alle drei für ein paar sec...
danach sind alle zusammen und shockwave stunt sie bei dir   ( vio hero z.B )
Das meine ich mit Dauerspott ( vieleicht schlecht erklärt )
Natürlich kommt es drauf an was für dd´ler du hast.. denn in denn meisten fällen ist der erste mob so schnell down das du ihn nicht mal Tanken mußt....
das ganze natürlich situations bedingt...
es geht nicht immer alles aber mit ein zwei schlägen ist die agroo nunmal immer dein .....


ich bin ein Spieler der es gar nicht mag wenn ein anderer die Agroo hat ( 5er ini´s )....
also nutze ich alles was ich habe damit das nicht der fall ist.. ( inc. einschreiten was viele schon gar nicht mehr benutzen..... ) 

Beispiel 2  ( Boss )
Bei einem boss braucht man klar keinen Spott außer du verlierst mal die agroo....
also:
schildschlag.... rache wenn ready ... verwüsten spammen und heldenhafter stoß immer aktiv... ( wut hat man eh ohne prob.. )


ich hoffe jetzt ist es besser erklärt wie ich das meine....

Und es ist ein großer unterscheid was das tanken angeht von releas zu jetzt.... 
da du ja schon so lange Tank´st sollte dir es heute viel einfacher vorkommen und zum teil bei nem boss auch recht langweilig werden ... im gegesatz zu Hyjal beginn.... oder AQ....

Fakt ist nunmal das man als Tank eigentlich keine prob.. haben sollte die agroo zu halten wenn man alles nutzt.. ( Krieger ) ..


----------



## Flasche (8. Oktober 2009)

"Dauerspott" ist seit 5 Jahren ein Wort, bei dem es mich schaudert, weil es immer wieder Leute gibt, die nicht wissen, was sie damit für einen Unsinn machen.

Da Du scheinbar was anderes damit gemeint hast, nehm ich mal einen Teil meiner Posts zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass Du dir dir Spotterei sparen könntest, wenn Du die "alte Schule" beachten würdest.
Alle Mobs durchtabben und jeweils soviel Aggro an ihnen aufbauen, dass sie an Dir hängen bleiben.
Omen zeigt dir ja immer gut an, ob Du nur gegen die Heilaggro arbeiten musst (was ja mittlerweile lächerlich einfach ist), oder ob ein DD Schaden auf den Mob macht.

Da bei dem jetzigen Equipstand in hero Inis eigentlich nur noch AE gespammt wird, dürfte das allerdings die Regel sein.

Also einfach weiter durchtabben, je nach Aggrostand ein, zwei oder auch dreimal auf den Mob hauen, und im Normalfall wirst Du in der gesamten Ini keinen Spott brauchen.
Wenn doch, ist es auch kein Beinbruch. Kann immer mal passieren, dass ein Mob ausbricht. Solange das nicht zur Regel wird, ist ja alles im grünen Bereich.

In einem gebe ich Dir allerdings recht. Das Tanken heute ist ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zu früher. (was auch für die meisten 5er Inis gilt. Wenn ich da so an Scholo 1.0 zu fünft oder ähnliches denke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Und das ist auch gut so, denn früher war es mitunter einfach nur stressig, wenn man in einer PUG unterwegs war, die DD von Teamplay noch nie was gehört hatten und Amok liefen.

Andererseits wurde es einem auch nie langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur manchmal wünsche ich mir kurz die alte Zeit wieder, wenn man mal wieder "Jungtanks" mit einer Riesenklappe trifft, von denen man genau weiß, dass sie ohne die Änderungen vor WotlK in jeder 5er Ini untergegangen wären. Von Classic Zeiten mal ganz zu schweigen.


Zur eigentlich Thematik hier:
An alle DD, die meinen, sie seien es von ihren Tanks gewohnt, gleich losbomben zu können:
Schön für Euch. Aber einen guten DD macht es aus, dass er immer den maximal möglichen Schaden raushaut, ohne damit Aggro zu ziehen.

Den Zusatz vergessen viele und glauben, es ginge immer nur um maximalen Schaden. Was sie leider zu schlechten DD macht, da sie sich nicht auf eine neue Situation einstellen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gibt leider auch ne Menge schlechte Tanks, die glauben, Tanken ginge ohne sich über irgendwas Gedanken machen zu müssen.
Die es toll finden, wenn sie auf einem einzelnen Mob maximale Aggro aufbauen, während 3 andere Mobs den Heiler und dann die DD zerlegen.

Oder den DK, den ich gestern bei der hero daily ertragen durfte. War auch ein ganz toller, wenn man ihn so hörte.
Und dann ruft er bei Ingwar seine Armee...

Gibt leider zuviele, die nicht wissen, was die einzelnen Mobs/Bosse so alles machen und was ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten in verschiedenen Situationen für Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## schattenkriegerin (9. Oktober 2009)

kann da nur mitreden 

spiele zwar nur nen low tank bzw dank dualskill auch heiler 

aber ist schreklich 

die dd´s meinen den gegner in ner ini (hier zul farrak )  angreiffen zu müssen obwohl der tank wartet das der heiler genug mana hat 

nein war den scheis egal haubtsache schaden machen 

als heiler auch net besser dd´s  machen flächenschaden und ziehe aggro 

und bin dan nurnoch am dauer heiler

wenn ich mal mit meinem mage (80) in hero inis gehe warte ich erst nen paar sek nachdem der kampf bekonnen hat damit ich keine aggro bekomme und wenn ich aggro bekomme   schalte ich nen gang zurück


----------



## kapunti (9. Oktober 2009)

@macsteevie :

Zeig mir mal den DD der nem Pala beim "untoten Flickwerk" die Aggro streitig machen will. ^^

Das was du schreibst glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht?
die rede war hier nicht von normalen raids wo jemand mitdenkt sondern von dauershot brain afk max dps ddlern und die nehmen dir 100%ig die aggro wenn ab der 1.sec draufgeballert wird soviel aggro baust du in 3 -4sec nicht auf....

und es kann sein bzw ich bin mir sicher das ich selber kein top tank pala bin auch wenn viele mich mit dabei haben wollen, es gibt genug bessere, die aggro halte ich meistens auch nur wie an dem beispiel gesagt nicht wenn die top ddler kein bisschen mitdenken.

Dein Beispiel mit dem Trash.. naja ohne das eine sekunde gewartet wird kannst du bei nem max bomben der ddler nicht von 10mobs die aggro halten, klar gehen die down und es können mal ein oder 2 rumrennen aber der sinn der sache ist das nunmal nicht.

Frag einfach deinen Hunter mal ob er bitte bei Flicki das nächste mal ab der 1.sec versuchen kann dir die aggro zu nehmen (Tipp am Rande, er fängt mit dmg an aber als guter Hunter hat er Irreführung drauf und gibt dir nen aggro schub den er dann mal weglassen soll)


So Tanks die so nen Mist reden kotzen mich echt an, sry aber ist einfach so!
Jeder will seine Klasse super spielen können und viele denkien sie währen die tollsten so wie du anscheinend auch aber leider geht das aufgrund der spielmechanik nicht das du ohne probs gegen jeden ddler die aggro hälst wenn der nicht mitdenkt, ist so und punkt!!!


----------



## WotanGOP (9. Oktober 2009)

kapunti schrieb:


> die rede war hier nicht von normalen raids wo jemand mitdenkt sondern von dauershot brain afk max dps ddlern und die nehmen dir 100%ig die aggro wenn ab der 1.sec draufgeballert wird soviel aggro baust du in 3 -4sec nicht auf....
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hm, also bei den Nordendbestien heroisch und bei Sartharion 3D Speedkill zum Beispiel ballern die DDs von der ersten Sekunde an voll drauf, weil sie es da sogar müssen. Mich kriegt da in der Aggro keiner ein. Die höchsten DDs dümpeln im Omen so bei 60-70% herum. Selbst bei Malygos gibt es da keine Sorgen mehr, seit die Hexer sich nicht mehr aus dem Vortex herausporten können und munter weiterballern, während der Tank gar nichts machen kann, auch wenn zwei Sparks übereinanderliegen.
Aggroprobleme gibt es nur dann, wenn irgendetwas gravierendes zum einfachen Tanken dazukommt. Und das ist eigentlich zur Zeit nur bei Hodir und Vezax der Fall. Bekommst du bei Hodir nicht rechtzeitig den Sturmwolke-Buff, wird es eng. Und bei Vezax geht der Palatank einfach oom, wenn er voll durchzieht und ist daher etwas gebremst, während so ein Zerstörungshexer aus der Schwarzen Pfütze richtig was raushaut. Aber ansonsten gibt es da nichts, was einem Probleme bereitet.

Und wenn in 5er Instanzen die DDs wilde Sau spielen, naja, sollen sie. Wenn es dem Tank zu viel wird, macht er halt eine klare Ansage und läßt sie dann sterben. Hauptsache der Heiler steht.
Logischer Weise hat auch der beste Tank keine Chance, wenn die DDs vor ihm anfangen, Schaden zu machen und vielleicht noch jeder auf einen anderen Mob geht. Aber hey, da sucht man sich neue DDs. Die gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Tanks, vor allem gute, sind dagegen sehr selten.
Und wenn sich die DDs im Raid nicht ein wenig auf ihre Tanks einstellen, bzw. an einen Encounter anpassen, dann kann man ihnen auch dort zeigen, daß sie ohne den Tank keine Bosse legen werden. Irgendwann kapiert das auch der letzte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Problem ist oft, wenn DDs merken, daß der Tank ihrer Meinung nach wenig taugt, drehen sie erst richtig auf, um ihm zu zeigen, daß sie etwas besseres sind, um sich dann lustig zu machen oder was auch immer.
Als Tank stehst du aber an der Spitze der Gruppe, des Raids und der Nahrungskette. Ohne dich wird es keinen Loot geben. Sei dir dessen bewußt und spiele mit diesem Wissen souverän. Wenn die anderen merken, daß du dein Handwerk verstehst und auch weißt, wovon du sprichst, werden sie das in den meisten Fällen anerkennen und auch hören. Aber werde auch nicht übermütig, das bewirkt nur das Gegenteil.
Vor allem, laß dich nicht auf Diskussionen ein. Mach die Dinge so, wie du sie immer machst. Wenn DDs anfangen zu diskutieren, gib ihnen zu verstehen, daß du der Tank bist. Will dir jemand tatsächlich einfach nur einen konstruktiven Tip geben, wie du etwas besser machen kannst, dann merkst du das normaler Weise an der Art und Weise, wie er dich anspricht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quovenja (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch einer der DD´s der sofort losbolzt. ABER ich bin Schurke und nutze natürlich auch Schurkenhandel. Wenn ich da mal nen DD sehe der die Gruppe pullt mach ich Schurkenhandel auf Tank und dann aufm Mob DMG. Ging bissher ganz gut. Dann, ganz wichtig, Schurkenhandel aufm DD  und dann hat sich das Problem meistens erledigt.^^

Das is einfach die Dummheit der DDs. Manche haben das Vertrauen in ihre Klasse und meinen, bis der Mob bei ihm ist liegt der schon im Dreck, und da es ja "nur" eine Hero-Ini ist, ist das den meisten egal, dass der Tank trotzdem zu kämpfen hat, um die Aggro aufrechtzuhalten.


----------



## dwarf303 (2. November 2009)

auch wieder shcick gewesen ich renn los setz totenkopf  hau mein schild in die mobgruppe was is die leutz nichmal am guggen das man totenschädel trifft nöö immer rein egal was passiert 
fazit sterben lassen wennse meinen sind net meine repkosten 
hdz4 timerun  wahh noch 3 minuten "dd rennt vor wie blöd ab zum boss "tot"*^^ 

halt pech gehabt entweder sind mit mir oder gegen mich ^^
echt kacke die meisten nurnoch schreien hilfe meine dps....
tankt ihr mal hf -.-


----------



## echterman (3. November 2009)

ich bin DK Frost Tank. ich bin raidtank also bin ich es gewohnt das die DDler volle kanne loslegen. Was ich aber immer in einer Random gruppe sage: "Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten" ich hol die Aggro nur vom Heiler runter was sehr selten der fall ist. Ich hab auch mal die DDler sterben lassen und hatte den Heiler vorher angewispert das er die nicht heilen soll, damit sie ihre aufgabe verstehen denn die liegt nicht darin dem Tank die Aggro zu klauen. Dann sind die DDler gestorben und ich habe die Mobs dann gekillt mit dem Heiler im rücken. Dann haben die DDler losgeflamet warum ich nicht tanken würde. Ich habe es ihnen dann noch einmal erklärt und habe dahinter gesetzt: "DDler gibts wie Sand am Meer, also halte dich an die anweisungen sonst wirste gekickt." Und auf einmal lief es wie am schnürchen. Das man denen erst drohen muss bevor sie das tun was sie sollen.

in diesem sinne, viel spaß noch...

PS: den DDlern von heute gehts nur um DPS, DPS DPS und nochmal DPS. alles andere ist egal geworden.


----------



## Rabaz (3. November 2009)

Warum ? Man könnte für die Inze unterm Strich 1 oder 2 Minuten länger brauchen als andere und dann wäre man ein lowbob-kacknoob-movement-Krüppel. UND man würde 2 Sekunden beim Dämädsch machen verlieren und nachher womöglich 50 Punkte weniger haben im Dämädsch-o-Meter, dem Untergang des kultivierten Gruppenspiels.

Dass sich die DDs damit selber das Spiel kaputtmachen sehen sie leider nicht. Wenn ihr das nächste mal keinen Tank oder Heiler findet überlegt mal warum. Nein eröffnet keinen Tank-/Heilermangel-thread, denn es gibt genug. Nur die einen ham keinen Bock mehr auf sowas und die anderen (besonders frische) trauen sich gar nicht erst, genau wegen sowas.


----------



## Bader1 (3. November 2009)

Richtig toller dd flame thread^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Naja ich als Fury Krieger hab von den dds immer am meisten aggro, trotz Talent.
 Unseren dudu Tank macht das recht wenig aus, bei dem komm ich ned mal annähernd an die aggro ran, auch wenn ich sofort draufgeh.
 Bei unseren Krieger Tank is es schon wieder anders, bei dem fang ich immer erst nen paar Sekunden später an und wenn ich trotzdem aufhole mach ich ne Zeitlang nur Autohit(ganz aufhören tu ich ned, weil meine Wut dann wieder verloren geht...), so krieg ich aber abundzu auch die aggro und sterb x.x
Besonders nervig is das z.b. bei Ätzschlund(Bestien), bei den muss man ja sobald er auftaucht alles draufhauen, da bekomm ich auch ziehmlich oft die Aggro, aber da hau ich dann einfach weiter voll drauf, der macht ja ned allzuviel Schaden.


----------



## Knallnator (3. November 2009)

ich mach meist ein wettrennen mit dem ersten cast eined rangDD und dem charge. wer wohl zuerst am mob ist :-).

in heros sehe ich da kein problem. jedoch in raid bosskämpfen, bei dem der boss einen aggro reset hat ist das dann nicht mehr ganz so lustig. obwohl die aggro dann automatisch nach dem onehit wieder bei mir ist.


----------



## Don_83 (3. November 2009)

Ich mach das so als tank:
Ich leg mir den Totenkopf(schlachzugssymbol) auf die "^" taste.
Kann dann immer ohne lang rumzufummeln tank ziel angeben.
Da dürfen die DDs auch draufholzen. Bis der mob tot ist hab ich mit shockwave und donnerknall genug aggro um die restlichen mobs zu halten. 
Wenn mal einer ausreist spotte ich ihn zu mir.
Also bei mir dürfen die DDs wie gesagt auch volle kanne drauf.
Wenn DDs von vornherein auf andere mobs kloppen ist das natürlich dumm, und naja, würde mal sagen selber schuld - aber so viele dumpfbacken gibts ja zum glück nicht. Wer den totenkopf ignoriert ist selber schuld.

Als DD warte ich immer ein bisschen und hau dann klingensturm raus. Da kommts auch oft vor dass ich aggro bekomme. Allerdings WENN ich aggro bekomme hau ich den aggro mob noch schnell weg, zur not hau ich meinen self heal rein, der heilt ~9k hp. 
Manche Leute machen in solchen situationen Damage stop, find ich aber nicht so sinnvoll - naja gut, als plattenträger hält man auch ein wenig mehr aus.
Und wers noch nicht gemerkt hat, ich bin warri.


----------



## Gerti (3. November 2009)

Als Palatank ist es anspruchslos (von den U10er HM abgesehen)... da freut man sich über DD, die einen dazu bringen 120% geben zu müssen.


Edit:
"PS: den DDlern von heute gehts nur um DPS, DPS DPS und nochmal DPS. alles andere ist egal geworden.  "

Worauf sollte man als DD sonst achten um den Raid voranzubringen? Wenn jeder 2k dps macht wirds in pdok nie was.


----------



## Powerflower (3. November 2009)

hmm tanken lassen??? kenn ich nicht warum auch mein schurkenhandel regelt das für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wass die sache betrifft ohne nen schurken also wenn ich nen twink spiel lass ich antanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seacore (3. November 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Richtig toller dd flame thread^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann is der Warri schlecht, klar, machtn DD Warri viel Aggro aber das sollte bei nem einzelnenn NPC locker gehn und ich hab als Tank auch nie Probleme


----------



## c!r0x (3. November 2009)

hm ich meld mich mal als tank der alten schule. wenn ich in heros tanke ( was sehr selten ist inzwischen weil ich derzeit net de nerven habe, genau für solche sachen), gebe ich den speed vor. ich pulle ich tanke ich bau als erster aggro auf. funktioniert in den meisten fällen ohne irgendwelche probleme.  Zu den speziellen DDs die glauben die müssen sofort volles programm mit trinkets etc. fahren gibts nur eine rettung. Hoffen das ich gut gelaunt spotte. Sollte das der DD nochmal machen fliegt er, und mir dann egal ob ich geflamed werde oder nicht. Meist frag ich wenn ein solcher, auf gut österreichisch gesagt, Wappla stirbt, wieviel Rüstungszerreißen stacks oben waren.Tja die meisten können das nicht beantworten und sind still..

jedoch hat sich die Spielweise geändert, alles viel schneller, die zeiten wos gelautet hat "Dmg ab 3 (oder sogar 4) rüstungszerreißen sind vorbei. Ob da jetzt Blizzard dran Schuld ist oder die Spieler, kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Quietsch (3. November 2009)

c!r0x schrieb:


> jedoch hat sich die Spielweise geändert, alles viel schneller, die zeiten wos gelautet hat "Dmg ab 3 (oder sogar 4) rüstungszerreißen sind vorbei. Ob da jetzt Blizzard dran Schuld ist oder die Spieler, kann ich nicht sagen...


blizzard, weil du keine 3 sa stacks brauchst, um genug aggrovorsprung aufgebaut zu haben...


----------



## c!r0x (3. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> blizzard, weil du keine 3 sa stacks brauchst, um genug aggrovorsprung aufgebaut zu haben...



achso. sprich sobald der tank an den mobs steht bombst du?
gl hf kick... XD


----------



## rogue54 (3. November 2009)

stop whining


----------



## LordTobias (3. November 2009)

ich als schurke hab sowiso kein problem mit agro ausede der tank ist wiklich mis also ich puch den 6 sekunden lang dan nach 20-30sek verschwinden und 2 schurkenhandel. dan mus der tank selber vorne bleiben dan krigt ein dd vorzugswese andereschurke schurkenhandel für dp's bust.

nach 40 sek hab ich 0 agro und 13 sekunden dan tank hoch geprügelt und ste mit voll laufender rota da da mus ein tank agro halten können.


----------



## 4markus (3. November 2009)

heyho te, hey leute vom forum

na ich wollt hier nur reinschreiben was ich so alles mal als tank erlebt habe. übrigends ich bin ein blut dk tank, das geht ganz gut mit dem tanken.

die stelle die du beschrieben hast wo du die gruppe sich spaltet mag ich auch nicht grad, wenn ich da nicht rechzeitig ankomm um meinen verfall zu setzten muss ich immer so einen kurzschluss reaktion machen^^. das heist die eine bekommt den verfall ab die andere wird iwie eingesammelt mit siedendes blut oder herzstoß ... what ever ...  na die meisten dds sehn das ... die andere art dd stirbt dabei wenn sie volle kanne raushaun ... die andere wiederum is so imba das sie den mob tot hat bevor er überhaupt zuschlagen kann^^.

eigetnlich wird mir die aggro von keinem singeltargethauer ^^ geklaut ... eher von so aoe fritzen aka mage aka hunter (der sonst nicht über 2,5 k dps kommt, dem tank und der gruppe aber beweisen will das er sooo viel dmg macht das er die aggro zieht) ... 

wurscht, die klassen haben ihre fähigkeiten um zu verhindern das sie geschlagen werden ... vanish iceblock usw usw.

die routinierten spieler benutzen so was die anderen haun weiter dann gibts da wieder die 2 sorten ... die wo sterben die anderen wo das handeln können.

und jetzt noch ein erlebnis:

der mage hatte mir schon vor der inni gesagt das er eine pure aoe skillung hat. na gut dacht ich mir ... egal die pdc bosse werdens ihm schon erklärn^^. ich wollt ihn natürlich nicht sterben lassen nur weil er eine ... "falsche" nunjaa ... für ihn vervorzugte ^^ skillung hatte ... na die 3 bosse werden angetankt ... verfall gibt mir ordenltich aggro, es geht los, der mage haut seine bomben auf alle drei, flammenstoß, halt alles was aoe macht^^ ... er bekommt natürlich aggro, kein ding ich zieh den mob auf mich zurück ... hatte ja verständnis dafür.

das beste aber war halt ... als dann der heiler sich irgentwann meldet ... ich kanns euch jetzt nicht genau sagen aber iwie so in etwa... "es gibt auch andere tanks, die besser die aggro halten können" ... blub

ich denk mir da meinen teil ... das nette vom mage war dann halt: "ja das passiert öfter das gute tanks bei mir die aggro verliern".

ich hab das mal als kompliment gesehn.

ich schiebs hierbei en bischen auf meine skillung ... blut ist für mich eher die single target skillung für bosse in raids. bei einem mob verlier ich ja keine aggro.

na egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

haltet die ohren steif ^^ ... die andern sollten froh sein das es spieler gibt die für sie als erstes in die gruppe rennen.

ihr seit die leader vom schlachtzug/inni ihr bestimmt das tempo. die anderen sollen sich an euch anpassen.

und immer schön aufs mana achten ^^ vom healer.

und dds sind ersetzbar ... (auser an manchen tagen wos wircklich schwierig ist welche zu finden)

tschau guten abend noch^^


----------



## Matric (3. November 2009)

Moin, 

habe selber nen Pala Tank und muss dir recht geben das die grp die sich splittet in VF bisschen nervig is wenn man selber nicht beobachtet! Wenn man bissel guckt dann bekommt man die grp immer da wo sie spawnen, und ab da solls dir doch wayne sein was die ddler machen. also pala hat man wohl die wenigsten probleme. und wenn dann halt nen ddler aggro zieht abspotten und halt bissel das target fokusen -> fertig. habe selber ne hexe und haue auch gerne und schnell dmg raus das ist halt so als ddler jeder tank sollte es vllt einbisschen als herausfoerdung ansehen das ENDLICH mal was passiert in einer Hero instanz!

raid inis bin ich deiner meinung das man bissel antanken lassen sollte aber auch net zulange... 

ausserdem wenn der heiler bissel auf zack is kann man als stoffi auch nen hc mob aus vf tanken 

lg


----------



## MayoAmok (3. November 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> ich als schurke hab sowiso kein problem mit agro ausede der tank ist wiklich mis also ich puch den 6 sekunden lang dan nach 20-30sek verschwinden und 2 schurkenhandel. dan mus der tank selber vorne bleiben dan krigt ein dd vorzugswese andereschurke schurkenhandel für dp's bust.
> 
> nach 40 sek hab ich 0 agro und 13 sekunden dan tank hoch geprügelt und ste mit voll laufender rota da da mus ein tank agro halten können.



geh mal bisschen rechtschreibung skillen.

ich bin mittlerweile einiges gewöhnt und halte lange die klappe. aber das liest sich ja schon fast wie ne fremde sprache....


----------



## Rodanold (3. November 2009)

allein das dieser Thread über 25 Seiten hat zeigt doch schon, das einigen dieses Thema
wichtig ist.

Klar gibt es auch Tanks die vom 1. Augenblick an die Aggro recht gut halten können.
Aber es ist nunmal nicht jeder Tank von Anfang an in T9 gekleidet.

Von daher ist es schon nötig als DD auf den Tank zu achten.

Habe die Tage da was nettes erlebt, wo ich mir dann echt an den Kopf gefasst habe.
Mein Krieger (eigentlich Fury) wollte Turm HC als Tank gehen für das Tankschwert.
Equiped ist er noch richtig mies. Teilweise noch die geschmiedeten Lvl 76-78 Sachen dran.
Trotzdem kritimun und 26k Life. Was für ne HC dicke reicht.
Heiler und ein DD waren aus der Gilde bzw aus dem Freundeskreis.
Noch schnell 2 DDs gesucht, geladen und zum Turm geportet.
Einer der 2 Rnd-DDs war ne nette Eule. Der war grad mal eben geportet, 
schreibt er im Gruppen-Chat:
"Sorry Leute... der Tank kann meine Aggro eh nicht halten. Sucht euch nen neuen"
und war weg.

Da frag ich mich jetzt.... Ist das der Sinn der Sache? 
Ok. Er war immer noch so nett und hat mir nicht die ganze Zeit die Aggro geklaut.
Aber wäre es für ihn nicht möglich gewesen einfach mal auf Halbmast DMG zu machen?
Wir waren dann mit nem anderen DD bei Turm in 25 Minuten durch.. ohne Wipe. 
Ist das zu langsam??

Manchesmal frag ich mich wirklich wo die guten alten Spieler hin sind, die sich dem Tank anpassen.
Wo sind die DDs, die noch wissen wie sie ihre Aggro reduzieren können?
Ach ja ich vergaß: die Verzauberung "Feingefühl" bringt ja keine Netto-DPS.

In diesem Sinne
Roul


----------



## dwarf303 (13. Dezember 2009)

bin jetz ersma wieder auf dd  mit mein pala 
kein bock mehr auf die leute die ständig pullen und dann meggern .....


----------



## dragon1 (13. Dezember 2009)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> bin jetz ersma wieder auf dd  mit mein pala
> kein bock mehr auf die leute die ständig pullen und dann meggern .....


warum verlangt man von tanks, das sie die drecksarbeit machen? 
Weil sies koennen!
Warum tun die anderen es nicht?
WEIL SIES NICHT KOENNEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## musssein (13. Dezember 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> ... ich beherrsche meinen Tank, hatte auch nie Probleme zu tanken nur ist das Problem das entweder Heiler durch die Hero hetzen oder DD´s Pullen wie gleich DMg drauff zu bolzen ohne einmal antanken zu lassen ...


 
der satz ist ein widerspruch in sich und überhaupt würde so jemand nicht einen solchen thread eröffnen.


----------



## Treni (13. Dezember 2009)

hey,

ich bin auch tank (krieger)
habe eigtl keine probs aggro zu halten, können drauf"bolzen" wie sie wollen,
aber sollte dennoch mal nen superheld dabei sein und der hat aggro lass ich ihm den
mob auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yanno (13. Dezember 2009)

moins

und da beschweren sich die leute es gibt zu wenige tanks und heiler weil die immer hin halten müssen 



mfg alex


----------



## Klondike (13. Dezember 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Tjoa, ich bin einer der genannten DDs. Ich bin aus unserem 25er Tanks gewohnt die keine Sekunde brauchen bis sie den Mob haben, dementsprechend verhalte ich mich auch in HCs. Wenn ich merk das ich zu schnell Aggro ziehe schalt ich notfalls nen Gang runter



bei mir das gleiche, wenn ich mit nem kumpel unterwegs bin knall ich auch öfter einfach irgendwo drauf, in heroics brauch er ja auch nen bissel spannung...sonst pennt der ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist schwer das bei nem anderen tank gleich abzustellen, bei nem pala lass ich dem bei adds kurz zeit und dann zünde ich alles...sry aber wenn nen tank auf gleichen equip stand ist wie ich, dann erwarte ich einfach dass er die aggro hält nur dks und druiden kann ich nicht einschätzen...den traue ich einfach nicht übern weg ;-)


das ganze hat auch nichts mit dmg meter und ego zu tun...es sind wie einer schon erkannt hat völlig unterschiedliche spielweisen die sich treffen
du willst die kontrolle, das kommando - der klassische tank/fels in der brandung etc. du läßt die mobs kommen, setzt ein maintarget und ziehst den rest langsam zu dir
vs.
die klassischen feuer frei da ist was rotes alles drauf john wayne leute, die tanks die ich mag also, die richten sich nach der gruppe aus, alles auf was sie achten ist, wo steht der heiler und hat er noch mana und in vh kommt es dann auch nie dazu, dass sich ne gruppe teilt


aber ich mache keinem tank nen vorwurf wenn man das falsche target hat, oder den mob von ihm wegschleift und man dann selbst abnibbelt, in dem punkt hat der te schon recht, wie auch immer das ist keine frage von richtig oder falsch, sondern von wie spielst du lieber und das ist noch immer persönliches empfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ayanamiie (13. Dezember 2009)

Naja die leute vergessen das tank sein keien pflicht is sondern ein privileg genauso wie heiler ansich sind das leute die sich eine extrem stressige aufgabe zuteilwerdenlassen um anderen einen sauberen spielfluss zuermöglichen.

Bin warri tank und kenne das mit dem aggroziehen beider brückengruppe in 80% der zeit schaffe ich am portalzustehen wenn nich spott rechts charge links thunderclap  und abt zur anderne seite und meist bolzen da berreits welche drauf wo nix mehr mitzusammen ziehen is^^

Und wenn ich mal nen netten ich bin imba roxxor mother.... highskillor dd in der gruppe hab der meint pullen zumüssen gehts nur ./(name)Heiler wenn der nochmal pullt laß ihn pls verrecken das macht er 2-3mal dann is ende es gibt 2 personene die sagen was abgeht in der inni das sind Tank und heiler.

Das neue rnd such system hab ich bisher nur gute erfahrungen gemacht ka obs daran liegt das mein tank fullt9,25 is aber die innis gehen ansich immer stress frei durch keien rumstresser keine itemklauer bis auf gefrorenene kugeln da auf manchen realms halt bedarf gerollt wird und auf vielen immer gier.


Denkemal hast einfach schlechte teamplayer gehabt und slltets dich davon nich entmutigen lassen und wenns garnichandersgeht evtl realmwechseln bzw server immerhin spielst du wow um spaßzuhaben  du must ja auch dein wow bezahlen somit bestimmt du selber wie du dein leben in wow verbringst^^


----------



## Furballvie (13. Dezember 2009)

Sulli schrieb:


> Ich muss mal auch meinen Senf dazu beitragen^^...:
> Ich schau mir als DD keinen in der Gruppe an wie Equit er ist auch nicht den Tank , ist mir auch vollk. egal .. denn ich fange mit den casten erst an wenn ich nach dem Kampfbeginn am Anfang der Ini  nen schluck Kaffee zu mir genommen habe  . Dann hat der Tank ( Mag er auch noch nicht so doll Ausgestattet sein ) auf  jeden Fall die Aggro. Ausserdem habe ich Omen immer im Blick .
> Nach einigen Minuten seh ich ja ob ich weiter langsam Dam machen muss oder voll durchholzen kann . Denn es liegt nicht allein am Tank wenn nen Mob ausbricht sondern am Verstand des DD`lers. Man sollte immer daran Denken das nicht alle Tanks High Equit Ausgestattet sind . Mir kommt es eh mehr dadrauf an sauber durch die Ini zu kommen als dauernd zu wipen nur weil ich meine Schwanzlängen Dam fahren muss der nicht angebracht ist.



Bitte heirate mich (bzw. meinen tank)


----------



## Edou (13. Dezember 2009)

Jupps ich kenne dass letztens PDC hero ich geh mit meinem DK rein als tank (wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) So grp warri mage hexer und dudu ich sag noch dass ich als Blut tank und der warri nicht gleich rein wirbeln soll und bitte 3 sek zeit lassen

Naja warri rasselt rein nur leider(?) hab ich die aggro gehalten^^



zu dem leider hätte er aggro gezogen hätte ich sie ihm gelassen....den wie man weiß ist auch aggro Seelengebunden ;D


----------



## Slighter (13. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab selber einen Palatank und naja ich bekomm an sich jede hero getankt bis auf halt die neue ini oder die hero mit patch 3.3.

naja ok es ist nicht schwer nur die leute die da rein gehen meinen halt pala wow unser tank also drauf losrotzen was geht, naja nur wenn ich dann auch wenn ich siegel und richturteil der weisheit an hab probs mim mana bekomm in der seelenschmiede, was ich sonst in keiner hero bekomm, lass ich halt die aggro da wo sie ist außer halt beim heiler.

wenn der dd egal ob range oder melee, wenn er nicht einsieht mich etwas antanken zulassen dann soll er halt gucken was er mit der aggro macht, ist dann nicht meine schuld, nur wenn man halt seine klasse nicht beherschen kann soll es sein lassen.


----------



## ThEDiciple (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab bisher nur gute erfahrung als Tank mit meinem DK in den Random HC's . Selbst wenn ein dd mal aggro zieht ich hol se mir schnell wieder .


----------



## Tpohrl (13. Dezember 2009)

Das stimmt in den neuen inis wird der Tank teilweise schon mächtig gefordert.
Es liegt eben daran das die mobs weiter auseinander stehen, es einfach ein paar sek dauert bis man alle zusammen hat und oftmals noch teamplay dazu gehört Gruppen zusammen zu ziehen. Wird dann zu früh drauf gebolzt, dann läuft man sich die Hacken ab um die sache unter Kontrolle zu bekommen oder zu mindest den Heiler zu retten.
Wenn dem Magier zB gesagt werden muss das er mal nen Gegenzauber auf caster mobs machen soll, dem Pala das er doch mal ne Buße raushaut oder den Jäger erst um eine Eisfalle bitten muss, dann fragt man sich schon wo die mit ihren Gedanken sind^^
Schlimm find ich wirklich nur diesen momentanen CC unmut. Da kommt dann manchmal die heimliche Frage auf, wie gut kann der einzelne wirklich spielen, denn stur eine rota fahren und auf procs achten ist für mich kein gutes Spiel.
Deswegen gehe ich als Tank auch nur noch mit der Gilde oder Bekannten los, es macht einfach mehr Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirastor (13. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, sowas kenn ich nur zu gut. Inzwischen hab ich 3 Tanks hochgezogen (sogar als Tank gelevelt weils einfacher is) und so manch nette Begegnung gehabt, die lustigste war in TU.

Wir gingen als normale Hero Gruppe nach TU und irgendwie hatte der Magier ein Talent für das Fokussieren des absolut falschen Mobs.
Na gut, ich wies ihn darauf hin, dass wir zuerst die Heiler umrotzen, dann die Nahkämpfer.
Irgendwie hat sich bei der 2en Mobgruppe aber wieder ein Nahkämpfer in Richtung Magier begeben... fies wie ich bin spotte ich nicht *g* und er musste Eisblock zünden.
Gruppe tot, Monstrosität gekloppt, nächste Gruppe... komischerweise macht sich wieder ein Nahkämpfer auf zum Mage... Mage stirbt und flamed mich
Bei der dritten Gruppe am Ende des Gangs mach ich mir die Mühe ihn nochmal drauf hinzuweisen, dass wir zuerst auf die Heiler gehn und markiere diese mit Totenkopf und Kreuz, die 2 Nahkämpfer bekommen blaues Viereck und grünes Dreieck.
Charge, Donnerknall und noch vor Schockwelle ändert blaues Viereck den Kurs... Richtung Mage, wieder stirbt er und flamed mich aufs heftigste, was ich doch fürn Kack Tank bin.
Nach nem kurzen Blick ins Kampflog sieht man dann: Pyroschlag trifft blaues Viereck kritisch für 14k..... Mage verlässt die Gruppe und setzt alle auf Igno

Seit dem Vorfall lass ich jeden DD verrecken der irgendwie glaubt er muss mir die Aggro klauen, siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es liegt an uns Tanks die DD's zu erziehen, denn über Repkosten lernt man am schnellsten.


----------



## Pristus (13. Dezember 2009)

kuck daß immer ein Schurke oder Jäger in der Gruppe ist dann hast keine Probleme beim antanken. Schurkenhandel und/oder Irreführung sind echt Gold wert.


----------



## Athenè(DK) (13. Dezember 2009)

Das worüber du dich als Tank beschwerst setze ich bei meinen DDs vorraus.
Ich verlange von denen gleich 100% zu geben sonst schlafe ich ein und mir macht es auch nichts, wenn der Mage oder Hunter schon die nächsten Gruppen pullt. Dann rockt es wenigstens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings sieht das jetzt in ICC etwas anderes aus.^^


----------



## Braamséry (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mal ne Idee für Blizz wie man so etwas schwerer machen kann:

Gebt den Mobs spezielle Fähigkeiten, damit CC wieder wichtig wird.
Steckt in jede dritte Grp z.B. nen Heiler, in ne andere nen AOE DD der im CC bleiben muss bis alles down is, damit der die GRP net umhaut.

Eben solche Fähigkeiten.
Ich erinnere mich z.B. SSC. Die ersten Trash-Grps hatten es schon in sich und brauchten CC. Die vorm Lurker hatten 2Heiler dabei, wodurch CC wichtig war. 
All sowas kam dazu.
Dadurch hatte jeder Tank vllt 1-2Targets in einer Ini zu tanken.

Aber in VF is der einzige Spot, wo es mal wirklich schwerer wird.

Da auch jeder Tank Massnaggro ohne ende hinkriegt is das schon lächerlich worden.

Blizzard setzt auch nicht mehr auf Individualität der Klassen sondern auf Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Dezember 2009)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe das Sufu benutzt und noch kein Thread über dieses Thema gefunden. Es soll kein mimi Thread werden, ich will nur erliche meinungen lesen ( wo vorher nachgedacht wird bevor man was schreibt).
> 
> ...




Ich kann dir sagen woran das liegt...

Wenn man als DD nicht an 1. oder 2. Stelle im DMG ist wird man aus der Gruppe gekickt.
Geht mir in letzter Zeit öfters so da schon 6k DPS erwartet werden.
Da hat man einfach als jung 80iger mit 200 er Epics ein Riesenproblem.

Aber diese Roxxor wurden ja schon mit lvl 1 Full 245 Epic erstellt.

Ich wäre stark dafür dass das SNG Toll diese LEute in Eigene 245ER Roxoor Rulerz DPS Prolo Klassen Packt und nicht immer solche Typen das anderen das Spiel in Inis vermiesen.

Fazit wenns mal 5 Minuten länger dauert find ich voll ok. 
Ich hatte auch schon viele Gruppen wo ich den meisten DMG gemacht habe aber mir käm es nicht im Traum andere wegen DPS und DMG zu flamen oder aus der Grp zu kicken.

Naja die Serverübergreifende Blacklist wird immer länger.
Ansonsten noch schwarzes Notizbuch für die anderen Twinks und wenn ich mit meinem 245er Heal drin bin und ein so unhöflicher wie obengenannter Mensch in die Gruppe kommt dann schreib ich wieso ich mich aus dieser Gruppe verabschiede.
Denn ich spiele nicht mit respektlosen kleinen Kindern. 15 Minuten sind ja schnell vorbei reichen für paar Tagesquests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Zangor (13. Dezember 2009)

Das hat auch was mit Teamplay zu tun. Wer es nicht mal schafft in 5er mit 4 anderen zusammen zu spielen ohne durch unqualifizierte Spielweise die Nerven der anderen zu strapazieren, der wird das auch im 25er nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Wer im 5er in jedem Scheiss stehen bleibt, der bewegt sich auch im Raid kein Stück und holzt in der einen wie der anderen auf die falschen Ziele.

Als DD schau ich bei den ersten Mobgruppen was der Tank so drauf hat, Gas geben kann man dann immer noch. Wenn man im Damagemeter ganz oben steht und dafür die ganze Gruppe im Dreck liegt hat man nix gewonnen. 

Bei Gruppen wo ich als Heiler mit bin, da rutschen solche DDs bei mir dann in der Prioritätenliste nach ganz unten was das heilen angeht, wenn der DD verträumt in Runen/Gift verweilt oder wiederholt auf falsche Mobs haut, dann braucht er auch kein Heal.


----------



## venkador (13. Dezember 2009)

also ich finde ja dass das verhalten der dds heut zutage dem verhalten von zombies ähnelt die hinter nem lebenden menschen herlaufe, heißt ungefähr "hmmmmm frischfleisch muss töten und essen"


----------



## Pfefi (13. Dezember 2009)

Hey^^
Mein Pala hat letztens 80 geschafft und hat ziemlich mageres Tankgear... habe glaub ich unbuffed 21k life und so >.<
Aber ich muss sagen ich hatte keine probs Vf hc zu tanken, die dd's hatten auch kaum aggro, nur wenn ich mal gepennt habe^^

Vielleicht machst du ja was falsch? Denn wenn ich als frischer 80er ne hc tanken kann und die aggro von pdk-equipten Leuten halten kann, kannst du das sicher auch. Überprüfe doch mal deine Rota, denn es ist klar dass man bei trash anders vorgeht als bei Singletarget 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hauste =)
Liebe Grüße,
Pfefi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tauruster (13. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich habe jetzt mal alles so durchgelesen und muss mich echt fragen was den dd´s wichtiger ist gut durch eine hero zukommen oder mit gewipe????
Ich spiele selber ein Hunter bekomme aber nie die accro da ich immer auf mein omen achte. Mit meinen tank gehe ich deshalb, weil viele dd´s nur noch dps im kop haben, nur noch mit gilde heros da ich da weiss das sie immer auf den mop gehen bei grp wo ich auch anschaue da können sie dmg machen wie sie wollen aber jeder passt auf. So soll es eigentlich auch sein. gehe ich rdm und ein dd zieht die aggro befor ich sie überhaupt habe spotte ich einmal aber kein 2tes mal sry GEGENSEITIGE RÜCKSICHTSNAHME is mein motto. Und schneller is man auch nicht wenn mann voll dmg fährt, oder???

Naja viele sehen zumin. auf unseren realm die dps als sch..... ergleich jeder muss besser sein als der ander. Verstehe ich nicht aber egal


----------

